# [CLOSED GROUP] TTC to 1st diaper - Welcome Freya! Congrats to fezzle!



## LillyTame

*Update (06/15/13):* 

Hello Ladies :wave:
Myself, Snackimals, and txbiscuit started this group because we were looking for a *small* group of ladies that were interested in being there to support each other from TTC til we _*ALL*_ have our babies! Between the great group of ladies we have in this thread and our other BnB pals, we feel we have plenty to keep up with while staying small enough to keep things on a personal level, so for now we will be closing this group to noobs.

Wishing lots of luck and sticky dust to Everyone! :dust:


*Original post:*
Hello Ladies!:hi: Looking for TTC buddies? Well you've come to the right place!

We are three 30-somethings TTC our #1s! In this thread we are looking to give and receive support from the TTC phase till we change that first diaper! (And BEYOND, if we are lucky enough to make a few internet BFFs)

A little intro on us and then I will let the other ladies introduce themselves and do my own intro too:

We are Ms. California (Snackimals):coolio:, Ms. Texas (txbiscuit):gun:, and Ms. Hawaii (LillyTame):ninja:; three TTC buddies with one BFP so far (txbiscuit). We are a chatty trio - we have stalked each other from the beginning - but we are always eager to hear new stories.

We are hoping to find a few ladies that are looking for TTC buddies that are in it for the long haul :thumbup:


 *CONGRATULATIONS*
Txbiscuit :baby: (Baby Ellie 11/12/13!)
Ameli :baby: (Baby Abby 01/04/14)
Twag :baby: (Baby Elliot 02/03/14)
Mrs. JJ :baby: (Baby Jameson 03/18/14)
MIZZYD :baby: (Baby Jayla 05/08/14)
Snackimals :baby: (Baby Amalinaltzin 07/01/14)
lamago :baby:(Baby Matthew 03/13/15)
LillyTame :baby: (Baby Wyatt 12/20/15)
fezzle :baby: (Baby Freya 03/16/16)

*Number 2 *
Twag :baby:(Baby Izzy 11/11/15)
Ameli :baby:(Baby Ben 12/09/15)
MIZZYD :baby:(Baby Evanie 01/14/16)
Snackimals :bfp:

*TTC #2!*
Txbiscuit


:angel:*Angels*:angel:
lamago
Fezzle​


----------



## LillyTame

So I'm not _really_ Miss Hawaii...I'm originally from California but I moved to Hawaii 3 yrs ago and I LOVE it and I'm never leaving!!! So Miss Hawaii it is :thumbup: I actually visited in 2002 and I always knew after that that I was coming back! So here I am! :flower:

OH and I have been together 1 yr in just a couple weeks :hugs: We will be spending our 1 year anniversary in Oregon and Cali getting to know the in-laws :drunk: Although we haven't been together long we are so in love and we both want children:baby:...like yesterday! 

We officially started the TTC journey in Jan (I quit my depo in Nov and started my pre-natals). I'm currently charting, temping, using OPKs, preseed, softcups and guaifenesin. :thumbup:

So I think that's enough of the basics for now...looking forward to meeting more ladies that are as fab as Snackimals and txbiscuit! :friends:


----------



## Snackimals

IN!
(I'm disconnecting from the previous thread as we speak. Permanently.)

I am a Californian 31 year old, recently married, and TTC :flower: 
I have not been on any BC for about a year and a half. We kinda became more relaxed about 'prevention' around July (a month before our wedding :wedding:), although not TTC. Officially, after lots of stress and traveling apart, we began the TTC journey in Nov/Dec 2012. After a couple cycles went by, and NADA... I began educating myself about TTC, and put my 'notations' regards my cycle to use.

Late 2012/January 2013 began my *Official *TTC Journey! Or, *BD FEST 2013*!!! I am currently on cycle 4. *EDIT:* My notes actually say cycle 3, but I feel like it's 4.... 

I hope to meet more ladies in their 30's TTC! It is so helpful to share 'notes' and advice, and sometimes to have someone to vent to that was just in your shoes 2wks ago- if you know what I mean <3

I am a very dedicated friend, even online, so hopefully everyone will find it easy to share their story! :friends:


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm here! I will pop in later for a longer intro. I also have to work. (Stupid work. :winkwink:)


----------



## txbiscuit

Howdy! I'm txbiscuit. I'm from Texas (but I don't really say "howdy" in real life unless I'm being ironic.) I'm 32 and married. OH and I will celebrate our third anniversary this month. Two days later, if everything goes OK, we'll have our first ultrasound. 

We started officially TTC in January of this year, and were incredibly lucky to get pregnant on our second cycle. I was worried that it would take longer as we hadn't really been religious about birth control since getting married (we used Fertility Awareness Method) and I'd had a few anovulatory cycles in the past year. 

I'm looking forward to meeting more awesome ladies like Snackimals and Lilly and stalking you all through your BFPs and pregnancies. I'm very chatty and have been told I'm a little silly.


----------



## txbiscuit

The weather is gorgeous today. I wish I had a hammock in the back yard - I'd call in to work and lie outside reading and listening to music all day. 

How are you ladies doing? I am so ready for you both to start POAS.


----------



## Snackimals

It is a pretty fab day here also.
They 'said' it was going to be cold and cloudy, so I'm dressed like some lunatic arctic person... (I wont go outside the office till I head for the gym. My sweater and velvet blazer are a BIT much). 

@ Texas:
How's prego land?!
I saw you are officially carrying an 'apple seed'! Congrats!
You done any baby, or maternity wear, shopping yet?!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> The weather is gorgeous today. I wish I had a hammock in the back yard - I'd call in to work and lie outside reading and listening to music all day.
> 
> How are you ladies doing? I am so ready for you both to start POAS.

One good thing about not being in an office with windows is that I don't have to drool about being outside. (the building has windows, just not in my office)Half the time I don't know what the weather is like till I go home. But the lounge does have windows and sometimes I'll go take a peak when I need a break. We can see the ocean and it's quite funny to stop a meeting in it's tracks because someone sees a whale! Seariously...this will derail the whole meeting lol.

You just missed Snack's POAS session, but mine is just starting up. Not officially for another 4 days, but you know I tested an OPK today :dohh: lol But I won't really start keeping track till CD 16. I printed out my nice and neat OPK progression sheet for this cycle and I realized I'm basically giving myself a 4-5 day time frame that I hope to OV within, that way all the OPK testing is done and over with before vacation. BD'ing during vacation is no problem, but I don't want to worry about testing during vacation. I think I'm going to be all paranoid about getting back to the motel to test and saving/disposing of all my sticks and pee cups....eh, I just don't want to worry about it. If the Universe wants to be nice to me, I will get a pos OPK this Friday or Saturday, FX'd!


----------



## txbiscuit

You guys know I'm crazy. So yes, I have already bought some maternity clothes. Also related to my lunacy: I am ready for Snack to pee on pregnancy tests! :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

If I were you, I might take a couple OPKs with me on vacation, but I'm a weirdo. I think the more relaxing thing to do would be to leave them. Of course, I am going to focus my energy on you OV-ing by Friday, so it'll be a moot point!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Also related to my lunacy: I am ready for Snack to pee on pregnancy tests! :haha:

No, No, NO....stop that! We have to be as strong as possible for as long as possible! :bodyb:



txbiscuit said:


> If I were you, I might take a couple OPKs with me on vacation, but I'm a weirdo. I think the more relaxing thing to do would be to leave them. Of course, I am going to focus my energy on you OV-ing by Friday, so it'll be a moot point!

Yea, if I don't get that pos then I'm definitely taking some...I just would _prefer_ not to have to. But seriously...if I actually got what I preferred all the time then I'd be knocked up already and announcing to the fam.


----------



## LillyTame

I have homework tonight *pout* I really don't feel like doing _anything_. I just wanna sit and daydream about vacation and wait for my eggy to ripen :haha: And maybe nap...I like napping :sleep: lol


----------



## txbiscuit

Boo for homework. That's one of the main things (well, besides money) keeping me from going back to school. Hopefully you'll get lots of naps next week.


----------



## Snackimals

I've been really cramps, and dare I admit it... Feeling gassy. Gross. I dunno. These 'symptoms' seem like a turn to negative town. For me, no symptoms are the best symptoms, because I have so many naturally for my average non BFP cycle. 

Feeling pooped and tired.


----------



## txbiscuit

I was super gassy last month, although I think it might have been partly due to all the Brussels sprouts I was eating. :blush: I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Snackimals

Hurray for flatulence!

EDIT: HEY! It's a 2DPO symptom!!! According to my ticker! Hahahaha! Wow. I get pregnant a lot when I eat legumes! Hahaha. 

Also: GOOD MORNING!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

It's Tuesday! A day closer to vacation! And POA-OPK :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

YAY for vacation! And yay for flatulence!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Snackimals

:angelnot:

Good day ladies!

I feel better, than last night. But woke up still a little 'off'... I actually had cramps while I was driving towards my girlfriends house- earlier in the evening, but I figured it was from the running (i squeezed in 4 miles after work). 
I was, I'll admit, kinda excited at first, I checked my previous cycles and I have never had cramps the day after O. I have had light cramps during, or right before rather. But, the day after is new. However, once it became a 'gas' problem... then, Excited? Not so much.

It's so hard to tell with this situation, with changing up so much in my routine AND Fertilaid. SO, summary: Who knows! 

Can I ask you girls if the whole 'no drinking' thing while TTC is just 'good measure' regards possibly being pregnant, or does it actually have to do with TTC?

(Had AMAZING bubbly last night... ugh. I want to regret my ONE flute, but I just cant :wine: :ignore: )


----------



## LillyTame

I feel kinda off today...obviously nothing to do with anything because I'm not even close to OV yet...but you asked how we were doing lol I don't know...I kinda feel like my stomach wants to be upset but hasn't made up it's mind yet lol.

The no drinking is just a precaution...a just in case thing. Nothing to do with TTC...and actually _they say_ it's ok to have ONE glass every now and again.


----------



## txbiscuit

I mostly quit drinking because of health/fitness goals, and then didn't start back up again because we were TTC, and I figured it was a good "just in case..." measure. With that said, I had a couple of drinks on New Year's (beginning of TTC cycle 1) and with friends after my first BFN (beginning of this past cycle). I have never really heard of it affecting fertility. (Especially not just one glass of champagne.)


----------



## txbiscuit

Everyone is so quiet today! I am so lonely... :sadangel:


----------



## Snackimals

You're not working today?


----------



## Snackimals

Since you are here, do you remember having lots of very fluid/watery EWCM (is that it?) after O day...
My cramps have become more irritating, and my underwear feel like a pee'd a little, and I didn't.

*I am also super freakn hungry and need to go the post office. Back in 30-40. The rest of my day is more relaxed. I'll be right back... to keep you company.


----------



## txbiscuit

I am working, but it's super boring today so I am taking lots of breaks. (Write 15 lines of code, check B&B, repeat.)

I had LOTS more CM than normal after O day. (I still do sometimes, but it was most noticeable the few days after O.) I don't know if it was a sign of conception, or just a sign that I released a healthy egg that was stimulating my hormones, but it was definitely different than other months. 

YAY for company!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm Here, I'm here! Mostly just stalking and watching the grass grow lol I want today to be over soooooo bad because tomorrow BD Fest begins :happydance: That's pretty much all I've been thinking about all day...sex, OPK, sex, OPK, sex, OPK, sex, sex, sex, VACATION! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL! Sex and vacation sound like much more fun things to think about than dumb old work. 

P.S. Ever since you talked about meetings getting derailed by whale sightings, I've been wishing I worked/lived in Hawaii.*

*Actually, ever since I met you I have wanted to work/live in Hawaii. But the idea of whale-related distractions makes the desire even stronger.


----------



## LillyTame

A lot of the experiences I've had living here make it hard to imagine being anywhere else! Even that time we went swimming and the dolphins showed up...snorkeling just isn't as exciting now lmao. Still fun and relaxing of course...but man, you just can't beat an experience like that and you're always secretely wishing they'll come back! lol


----------



## Snackimals

:happydance: a healthy egg works for me!
i know it is WAY to early to be pregnant, so i am just 'noting' the new symptoms trying to relate them to something positive. maybe since they aligned my girl-junk everything is flowing properly :happydance:

i am learning a lot more this cycle, maybe because i am not so dead set on BFP. i am kinda excited about a Christmas Baby! :xmas6:


----------



## Snackimals

Sexy Dust Lilly!!! Sexy Dust! Lots of it for you! 
I feel like things are happening so fast for us this time! Wow... you're at BD Fest already!

So you know Texas, I'm jealous of your location... I love country/dessert atmospheres! I'm ironically not to beach-y. In fact, the ocean kinda frightens me :( 
I think an island would be my worst-case-scenerio. I am kinda jealous that Lilly is so free to enjoy it... 
It sux to have like paranoia and/or phobias.


----------



## txbiscuit

I love the ocean/beach, but I have to admit, I am kind of afraid of fish. Not sharks (more than a normal healthy fear) but fish. I can't stand the thought of one of them accidentally touching me. *shudder*

I love the desert too, although my absolute favorite is the mountains. I think I am as jealous of Lilly's volcanoes as I am of her beaches.


----------



## Snackimals

heehehee ... a fish 'touching you'...
that's way more serious than me, i think. 
My fav is hands down green-lush-mountains, or like forest (rain forest <3) type settings. Second is desert, dry mountains. I like the beach from a mile distance, the smell, the vibe, the weather, the FOOD! I'm just not likely to be too close to the water (maybe to tan)... Gosh, I am such a cat.

On a side note, I REALLY need to learn how to make spring rolls. this is ridic! how often i get a couple a week! they dont have pricy ingredients either...


----------



## thayet

So um... hey guys.

Guess what.

EDIT: Don't worry, I won't invade your new thread. Things are still dicey at home, but I just wanted to let you all know. Figures, right?


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :happydance: a healthy egg works for me!
> i know it is WAY to early to be pregnant, so i am just 'noting' the new symptoms trying to relate them to something positive. maybe since they aligned my girl-junk everything is flowing properly :happydance:

That's right...this IS the first cycle since your manipulations and stuff! (Right?)



Snackimals said:


> Sexy Dust Lilly!!! Sexy Dust! Lots of it for you!
> I feel like things are happening so fast for us this time! Wow... you're at BD Fest already!
> 
> So you know Texas, I'm jealous of your location... I love country/dessert atmospheres! I'm ironically not to beach-y. In fact, the ocean kinda frightens me :(
> I think an island would be my worst-case-scenerio. I am kinda jealous that Lilly is so free to enjoy it...
> It sux to have like paranoia and/or phobias.

Thanks for the Sexy Dust I need it!

You know I'm actually a horrible swimmer and without the snorkel gear (and some times with it) I freak out in the water...I can't see, it's going up my nose, I can't breath...where's the bottom?! I wanna touch my feet to SOMETHING! I'm a mess! I never thought I'd be going out as far as I do now or for so long! But it's all thanks to my snorkel gear and lately I've been taking my noodle (noddle shaped floatation device)! It's my security blanket!



txbiscuit said:


> I love the ocean/beach, but I have to admit, I am kind of afraid of fish. Not sharks (more than a normal healthy fear) but fish. I can't stand the thought of one of them accidentally touching me. *shudder*
> 
> I love the desert too, although my absolute favorite is the mountains. I think I am as jealous of Lilly's volcanoes as I am of her beaches.

Volcanoes! I want to go see them more. Haven't seen any fresh flowing lava yet! Definitely on my todo list, along with camping.



thayet said:


> So um... hey guys.
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry, I won't invade your new thread. Things are still dicey at home, but I just wanted to let you all know. Figures, right?

Yep I pretty much knew it. I told OH...watch...she is going to be pregnant. Congratulations Hun :hugs: I hope the home life gets better real soon and it's something fixable.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> So um... hey guys.
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry, I won't invade your new thread. Things are still dicey at home, but I just wanted to let you all know. Figures, right?

Bhahahahahaha I knew it! Congratulations! I am sure everything will work itself out. Good luck!


----------



## txbiscuit

The ads on this site (mobile ads) are starting to drive me bonkers. They keep loading the App Store on my phone. Hint: I am not interested in a dating website! Argh!

Anyhoo. How is everyone? I got a couple new dresses and a pregnancy planner in the mail today, so I'm in a pretty good mood.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm good...less than an hour left at work WOOHOO....but I have homework tonight boooooo. I'm SOOOO ready to start BD'ing tomorrow! **sprinkling Sexy dust over myself**

I'm in a pretty good mood...hope it lasts a few days! I'm an up and down type person...awesome mood today, irritable tomorrow.


----------



## Snackimals

I'm waiting for my man, I just got home. We have that Lonely Boys concert tonight!!! I am SUPER CRAZY EXCITED!!! I've loved them for just about 8 years... Never seen them. Oh my goodness! What am I gunna wear!!!! 

Texas: Dude. A Prego planner??!! <3 <3 sounds awesome!!!! I think I'm more jealous of u now, than ever!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, so what's a pregnancy planner and why isn't there an app for that? lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> I'm good...less than an hour left at work WOOHOO....but I have homework tonight boooooo. I'm SOOOO ready to start BD'ing tomorrow! **sprinkling Sexy dust over myself**
> 
> I'm in a pretty good mood...hope it lasts a few days! I'm an up and down type person...awesome mood today, irritable tomorrow.

For some reason, I can't stop giggling over the image of you sprinkling Sexy dust over yourself. Get it girl!

I am a pretty moody lady myself, so I can relate. I hope both of our good moods last a few more days. Then it'll be time for your vacation!



Snackimals said:


> I'm waiting for my man, I just got home. We have that Lonely Boys concert tonight!!! I am SUPER CRAZY EXCITED!!! I've loved them for just about 8 years... Never seen them. Oh my goodness! What am I gunna wear!!!!
> 
> Texas: Dude. A Prego planner??!! <3 <3 sounds awesome!!!! I think I'm more jealous of u now, than ever!

Ahh! That concert will be awesome! As I said to Lilly, get it, girl!



LillyTame said:


> Ok, so what's a pregnancy planner and why isn't there an app for that? lol

I have like 43 apps already. :blush: The pregnancy planner is half "here is a place for you to write things down for your OH since he probably won't look them up ahead of time or be able to find them in your wallet/phone in the heat of the moment" (doctor appointments, phone numbers, insurance info, etc) and half scrapbook/journal. Cheesy, but fun, and kinda practical.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm, can I get one NOW? :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Totally imagining Lilly _a la Mariah Carey_ turning slowly under a cloud of glitter... In some skimpy outfit!

Get yours Lil! Woot woot!


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL!

Have any of you guys ever watched Lisa Ling's "Our America"? One of my coworkers recommended it to me, so I'm watching it now. It's really pretty interesting.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> You should go back to making raccoons ;)

I should! I think I should make little felt animal versions of all of us: Snack would be a horse, Lilly would be a kitty, and I think I would probably be something silly, like a monkey.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> LOL!
> 
> Have any of you guys ever watched Lisa Ling's "Our America"? One of my coworkers recommended it to me, so I'm watching it now. It's really pretty interesting.

I've never watched it but saw a preview. OH and I found it amusing that it's Lisa "Ling" covering Our "America". We are like hmmm, sure that will go over well with some die-hard "Amuricans" (as we call `em).


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Totally imagining Lilly _a la Mariah Carey_ turning slowly under a cloud of glitter... In some skimpy outfit!
> 
> Get yours Lil! Woot woot!

Since I've never seen the movie you are referring to (but am familiar with it) I'm now picturing Mariah on stage in leg warmers and leotard in a chair with glitter falling on her.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Totally imagining Lilly _a la Mariah Carey_ turning slowly under a cloud of glitter... In some skimpy outfit!
> 
> Get yours Lil! Woot woot!
> 
> Since I've never seen the movie you are referring to (but am familiar with it) I'm now picturing Mariah on stage in leg warmers and leotard in a chair with glitter falling on her.Click to expand...

LOL! I am picturing you starring in a Spaceballs-like remake of that movie called "SexyDust"


----------



## Snackimals

When does this happen?!! Show cancelled! A band member is injured. Wth! Urg. I even went tanning today!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> LOL! I am picturing you starring in a Spaceballs-like remake of that movie called "SexyDust"

:rofl:



Snackimals said:


> When does this happen?!! Show cancelled! A band member is injured. Wth! Urg. I even went tanning today!

WTH?! :growlmad: He better be in a friggin comma! Frickin wussies!


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh NOOO! That SUCKS! I'm so sorry Snack. :( :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Good morning everybody! How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Snackimals

Hola! 
I'm getting ready for my late start work day. Finally I slept awesome. My cramps are also finally minimal to gone. 

Hey, when are you going to announce the news to the fam?


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> Hola!
> I'm getting ready for my late start work day. Finally I slept awesome. My cramps are also finally minimal to gone.
> 
> Hey, when are you going to announce the news to the fam?

I am torn. I want to do it April Fool's Day (because of the silliness factor), but OH wants to wait until we're out of the first trimester. I sort of get his point - it's nice to have a little secret (and to not jump on the unsolicited advice train too early). I think we may announce on Mother's Day.


----------



## Snackimals

Mother's Day sounds like a great idea! 

I think I'm more like your man in your relationship... I would wait as long as possible to be safe, because I am crazy protective of my privacy and anti-unsolicited advice. I think you are more like my man! Heehehee. It's a good match!

You really got me thinking about telling work, with your post yesterday. Gosh. I would REALLY love to not have to tell them ever, but obviously that's not possible. People at work see you the most! SO they'd have to know soon. (I have all older female co-workers, with tons of adult kids, they would never leave me alone!)


----------



## LillyTame

Late! I know! Work is making me work lol But I'm in good spirits so that helps :thumbup: I think I'm just excited to officially be on the hunt for eggy and we are so close to vacation :happydance: Yes, I think I will have to mention vacation daily until we leave lol.

Our mornings have been starting off with OH grumbling about having to get up and I'm the first one to say hey it's only for # days! And he is starting his leave one day before me so I throw that in too. :thumbup:

We got some morning sex in this a.m., which is not usual for us...we are bed time sexers...mostly because I like to go to sleep afterwards lol...I'm totally the dude! No cuddling either! Move over! I need my space :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Confession: I tried breakfast sex on Saturday... no dice. My man is like a freakn hibernating bear in the mornings! It was border line taking advantage of him, or someone with a learning disability. Not hot. 

I told him, next cycle we gotta really change it up... and the one trend that is constant is that we always BD at the same time! Literally. 6pm-9pm. SO, clearly, this aint working, and its time to mess with the 'timing', literally.

I am SO excited for you LILLY! I cant wait to know you are close by, having a blast! That we are sharing weather!:rain: Plus, you just get to relax... and thats the big plus! I have a feeling the vaca is really gunna help TTC :flower:


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> ...I'm totally the dude! No cuddling either! Move over! I need my space :haha:

i detest cuddling... i just need breathing room, and a few minutes to get myself together (dont touch me)... hahahaha. Sexy time actually REALLY wakes me up, most of the time. he usually stays behind in bed :sleep:


----------



## txbiscuit

[email protected] Snackimals and the hibernating bear. :haha: :rofl:

I have to confess... I am a cuddler. Big time. :friends:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I told him, next cycle we gotta really change it up... and the one trend that is constant is that we always BD at the same time! Literally. 6pm-9pm. SO, clearly, this aint working, and its time to mess with the 'timing', literally.

Part of the reason I wanted to switch up our timing is because I heard sperm were more perky in the morning lol. I haven't looked up the data on that, but read it somewhere and stored it. Figures it can't be worse :shrug: I mean if you think about it if you do it later in the day his body has been active and warm all day...possibly killing off a few thousand...whereas if it's in the morning he has made a new batch over night and they are all fresh and new! lmao @ myself and my theories. Well I wanna get at least one more morning BD in closer to OV, hopefully in doggystlye...yes I have planned out what positions I want to use! DON'T Judge me! :blush: 

My plan (at least one of each):
AM (check)
doggy style
doggy style AM
Preseed & Guaifenesin 1 hr before BD
Once with preseed/baking soda mix


----------



## txbiscuit

You are so organized! I love it!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> You are so organized! I love it!

Organized....crazy...I didn't realize those two were interchangeable lol


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, so you know I got the googles after talking about morning sexytime! Here is what I found:

"Have sex in the morning. Studies suggest that sperm count is the highest in the afternoon and morning hours. If possible, save your peak sex attempts for the morning."

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...1-7-little-known-things-that-can-affect-sperm

Ok, so I couldn't be biased and just show info FOR early BD'ing:

"Day or night!
Some people believe that day is a better time for baby making sex because the sperm count is higher then as compared to nights. While some studies claim that a mans sperm count may be higher in the morning, the differences are minimal. This slight difference in the sperm count is inconsequential is affecting your chances of getting pregnant. Recent research shows that the best time of the day for sex if you wanted to get pregnant was in the early evening between 5 and 7 pm, when sperm counts are up to 35% higher, sperm are livelier, and women are more likely to ovulate. Keep in mind that far more important than the time of day is the time of the womans cycle."

So MY conclusion....Sexytime sessions before 7pm! I will now spend my weekend trying to BD once BEFORE breakfast, lunch, AND dinner (but not all on the same day!)...no more midnight matinees lol.


----------



## Snackimals

Wow... you even got positions down! :shock::shock:

I am not that organized, at all. Although, :blush: , we do different stuff pretty regularly (including el doggy style), so that shouldn't be an issue. 
However, maybe I do need to relax with the desire for a.m. sex... Seeing that my man is hardly an enthusiast. 

I will still try to be more 'adventures' with times next cycle. Maybe even take half the week off work, so I can really relax and 'play' with the times. I dunno why I hadn't thought of that (i have a grip of vaca time just getting dusty)...

I just went to my second appointment of acupuncture. I felt so relieved to tell someone Im trying to conceive... (the acupuncturist). She was really happy for me, told me we'd avoid certain pressure points, and that she will focus on keeping me healthy and ready to start my journey... I think I love her, in a weird non-sexual 'I love needles all over my body' kinda way.


----------



## txbiscuit

I am super glad that I never read about the times of day to BD. OH works nights, so I think trying to figure that all out would have stressed me out. :haha:

OH just sent me a text:

"It looks like 'the baby' drank all the milk. Do you mind picking some up on the way home?"
​At least he hasn't commented on me eating more than he does. (He's a smart cookie.)(Mmm... cookie.):munch:

I really want to go get some fajitas tonight, but I'm trying to behave myself. Sigh.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> OH just sent me a text:
> 
> "It looks like 'the baby' drank all the milk. Do you mind picking some up on the way home?"
> ​At least he hasn't commented on me eating more than he does. (He's a smart cookie.)(Mmm... cookie.):munch:


BAAAHAHAHA! Too cute!

Me and OH go through milk like WE are babies...a matter of fact I was thinking about telling my OH to pick some up...Whisper...I drank the last of it this morning


----------



## Snackimals

Heehehehee! I love that! (so gunna use 'the baby did it' every chance i get!)

I was feeling pretty awesome today, very well rested, and much better with los cramps. I just finally finished the sandwich I got this morning, and.. ugh. Cramps are back. (Gas included, of course.)
You know, even if I am not pregnant, I hoped that the alignment and the Fertilaid would have made a big difference this cycle, regards pain. Horrible luck.

Man, Texas. Now I want a cookie. Wahhhhhhhhh...........................

Lilly, I am SO researching softcups!


----------



## LillyTame

You guys just reminded me of how me and OH always blame things on the cats! You ate all the chips? No, Sophia did it. Babe, why is your side of the bed all out of whack? Sophia did it! Sophia is our favorite to blame because she is the smallest and the least likely to be able to finish off anything! lol


***TMI***
I find that the softcups help with "leakage" as well. Especially if you have to get up and go do something, it really catches it. Not when you first put it in though :dohh: Now that is just a MESS! lmao But you could go shower and get dressed and not worry about messing up your knickers. Just take the cup out when it's more convienent and it's had time to catch everything. Like today....one reason i don't like morning sex before work is because I don't want to feel wet all day. But with the softcup in, it holds it in until I take it out. Ok, hope that wasn't too much TMI lol


----------



## Snackimals

Not TMI at all. Very helpful actually. I will purchase these softcups for next months. For sure. And I will not take them orally, promise. 

Can I get them at Target?


----------



## LillyTame

I didn't see them at Target or Walmart...I found them at Long's which is CVS on the mainland. Last pack on the shelf! And they are called Instead Softcups...so I was looking at the labels to figure out the price and realized it said "Instead" not just Softcups. So just added that because it might help you find them if you called around for them or something. Oh and they are by the pads and tampons. That might seem like duh but I was first looking more towards the conception/contraception area


----------



## txbiscuit

I got them at Taget once when they didn't have my tampon brand in stock. (Actually, it was kind of funny. The checker lady looked at them and at me and gave me a disgusted, disapproving look. I think she thought they were birth control. She sort of looked like one of those "contraceptives are eeeevil" types that we have too many of around here. I just stared her down and told her I didn't need a bag. :devil:)


----------



## Snackimals

OMG. Your story reminded me of living in Utah. KILL ME. What a morbid state to live in...
Really? U got those types of crazies in Texas?
I don't know that anyone has eve made me feel(or tried to) uncomfortable buying 'sexxy' stuff... Even the adult stores were totally nice and helpful when I've gone buy to find some funny/educational item to play with (eatable underwear, etc). 

Cant imagine Texas now...


----------



## txbiscuit

There aren't too many crazies (of that type) in Austin or the other cities, but the small towns can be... :wacko: 

The Target lady was kind of old. I think she was just one of those people that doesn't know how to mind her own business. It made me laugh. She was upset over her (incorrect) assumptions.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I got them at Taget once when they didn't have my tampon brand in stock. (Actually, it was kind of funny. The checker lady looked at them and at me and gave me a disgusted, disapproving look. I think she thought they were birth control. She sort of looked like one of those "contraceptives are eeeevil" types that we have too many of around here. I just stared her down and told her I didn't need a bag. :devil:)

:rofl: I can totally imagine this whole scene! 

I'm off! (work) Going home, I think I'll be taking a nap today, I'm pooped!

Talk to you ladies later :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Have a great night! I may go to sleep early myself - I didn't get a nap in at lunch.


----------



## Snackimals

Ditto. Im getting ready to leave el work also. Headn to el gym, to meet up with my man. It's leg-day! My favorite. 

Talk to y'all in while.


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: Buenos dias!

Yes. I am back on more regular coffee intake. I just can't... I am back to about 4 days a week, only my breakfast dose. Mind you, I do not drink soda or anything with caffeine, so I am not THAT bad over all. Right? :nope:

How's everyone?

Lilly should be packed and with one foot out the door! 

Texas, I can hardly believe you are 2-3 weeks away from your first appt! WHAAaaaAAaat! So exciting. Yesterday I saw a lady on here with your EXACT dates! She also had an apple seed! And appears to have conceived at the same time as you... She was from Canada. I'm pretty sure I remember that correctly. 

I will now begin the coffee ritual.... awww... mmmmmmm....


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> :coffee: Buenos dias!
> 
> Yes. I am back on more regular coffee intake. I just can't... I am back to about 4 days a week, only my breakfast dose. Mind you, I do not drink soda or anything with caffeine, so I am not THAT bad over all. Right? :nope:
> 
> How's everyone?
> 
> Lilly should be packed and with one foot out the door!
> 
> Texas, I can hardly believe you are 2-3 weeks away from your first appt! WHAAaaaAAaat! So exciting. Yesterday I saw a lady on here with your EXACT dates! She also had an apple seed! And appears to have conceived at the same time as you... She was from Canada. I'm pretty sure I remember that correctly.
> 
> I will now begin the coffee ritual.... awww... mmmmmmm....

I am so jealous of Lilly and her vacation. Also Snackimals and her coffee.

That is awesome about the lady with the same dates! I have met two other people with the same due date as me so far. It's kind of nice, because it helps me feel like what I'm going through is normal. I will have to go stalk this cycle twin... :flasher:


----------



## LillyTame

I'm still in high spirits, getting tired though seeing as how it's the end of the week. Plus, I slept lousy for some reason :shrug: Just kept waking up and tossing and turning. Of course my temp was sky high so I just discarded it since I had a hard time sleeping. I did do a quick OPK check just to make sure I wasn't missing a surge...and it was just a tiny bit darker than the day before. That kind of reassured me that I'm on the right track of not officially obsessing till tomorrow lol.

As for TTC, nothing special about today, tomorrow will be 1st official OPK and hopefully another morning BD session. 



Snackimals said:


> Yes. I am back on more regular coffee intake. I just can't... I am back to about 4 days a week, only my breakfast dose. Mind you, I do not drink soda or anything with caffeine, so I am not THAT bad over all. Right? :nope:

So your coffee habit...what if you tried every other day? Or if it's only 4 days...how about trying 3 days? this is instead of just trying to go as long as possible with out. So if you can go from 4 to 3...eventually 3 to 2. I was just thinking that will make things easier than stopping cold turkey when you get your BFP.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Yes. I am back on more regular coffee intake. I just can't... I am back to about 4 days a week, only my breakfast dose. Mind you, I do not drink soda or anything with caffeine, so I am not THAT bad over all. Right? :nope:
> 
> So your coffee habit...what if you tried every other day? Or if it's only 4 days...how about trying 3 days? this is instead of just trying to go as long as possible with out. So if you can go from 4 to 3...eventually 3 to 2. I was just thinking that will make things easier than stopping cold turkey when you get your BFP.Click to expand...

^^^What Lilly said. When I was cutting back, I switched to coffee every other day (tea on my off days, which had some caffeine, but less), then tea every day, then tea (or a soda... I'm bad) every other day. This is the first time I've ever been able to cut back on caffeine without getting terrible headaches. 

For the past couple of weeks, I have been having a small amount of caffeine about every two days. I am having a hard time going lower than that and getting anything done (code, housework, etc.) though. But I'm *well* under 100mg a day at this point, and I don't think the baby wants me to be a martyr...

(That's right. The *baby* doesn't want me to be a martyr...)
:devil:


----------



## Snackimals

You know... When I worked at Starbucks there was this super skinny lady that use to go in. She was def not younger than 35, about 5'10, like a size 6 or 4. She went in just about once a week, sometime once every two. Suddenly I noticed she was pregnant. She got HUGE over night!
She still came in semi-regularly, she drank a quad-Americano (4 shots of espresso in hot water). I think the only time I didn't see her was about 2 months, then she came in WITH the _babies_! She had identical twin boys. I asked her casually about her pregnancy one day, and she just straight told me that she had a midwife, had her babies at home, and that she was told to carry-on with her usual diet, limiting her caffeine by at least half (she said she ONLY had caffeine when she came in, no more coffee at home). Also, they told her NO decaf- which I kinda knew, because the chemicals they use to strip caffeine from coffee beans is way worse for your health then actual coffee. So, she was told no caffeinated drinks other than coffee- as its caffeine is natural, and keep it limited...

I've been thinking about her. Note: her boys were adorable! I dunno what I want to do with this coffee stuff.


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> But I'm *well* under 100mg a day at this point, and I don't think the baby wants me to be a martyr...
> 
> (That's right. The *baby* doesn't want me to be a martyr...)
> :devil:

:happydance: your baby is SO understanding and hip!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> You know... When I worked at Starbucks there was this super skinny lady that use to go in. She was def not younger than 35, about 5'10, like a size 6 or 4. She went in just about once a week, sometime once every two. Suddenly I noticed she was pregnant. She got HUGE over night!
> She still came in semi-regularly, she drank a quad-Americano (4 shots of espresso in hot water). I think the only time I didn't see her was about 2 months, then she came in WITH the _babies_! She had identical twin boys. I asked her casually about her pregnancy one day, and she just straight told me that she had a midwife, had her babies at home, and that she was told to carry-on with her usual diet, limiting her caffeine by at least half (she said she ONLY had caffeine when she came in, no more coffee at home). Also, they told her NO decaf- which I kinda knew, because the chemicals they use to strip caffeine from coffee beans is way worse for your health then actual coffee. So, she was told no caffeinated drinks other than coffee- as its caffeine is natural, and keep it limited...
> 
> I've been thinking about her. Note: her boys were adorable! I dunno what I want to do with this coffee stuff.

Awww that's interesting. Gotta do what's best for YOU. I mean people used to drink coffee daily! And some times after dinner before they new caffeine was "bad". I think moderation is probably the key. I haven't done a lot of research on the issue because I may have coffee 1-3 times in a whole month....some times months with nothing...same with soda. And I can literally go years without drinking alcohol....every blue moon I may have a wine cooler...I think the last time was Thanksgiving 2011!


----------



## txbiscuit

I had a moment of rage at my job this afternoon and almost quit. It was all dumb stuff (continued fallout from my boss throwing me under the bus with that one client a week or so ago), but I was really seeing red. Fortunately, I raged alone in my office (I'm not sure anyone even knew I was angry), and I calmed down after about an hour of brainstorming ways to quit in a non-irresponsible way (i.e. listing places I could apply for other jobs, budgeting what I realistically need to make, etc.). 

Anyway. I am sorry to vent at you ladies, but I just needed to tell someone. Sometimes I complain to OH about work, but I think it makes him a little sad, since he would like us either to be able to afford for me to stay home or find something I'd enjoy more than this.


----------



## Snackimals

Awww. Poop on your boss! 
I hate him :growlmad:

I know what you mean about sharing work stuff like this with your man. It's, well, complicated. 

I dunno how unemployment benefits work in Texas, but here you can quit or be 'fired' and still qualify for them. You just gotta prove you did everything you could to keep your job, you spoke to management, asked for feedback... Maybe that's viable. That way your man wont feel any pressure. 

Plus, you are so creative. I could totally picture you at home selling stuff on Etsy.

SO yeah, stick IT to 'the man' at work! :finger:


----------



## LillyTame

Vent all you need to!!!

I KNOW there are/will be times that I need to vent about work...I HATE this place, but need a pay check. I HAVE sent my resume out and even interviewed somewhere else! Just no luck so far. So I totally understand! I'm just ok right now because A) I think being proactive about pursuing other options helps, almost like there is a light at the end of the tunnel B) with vacation coming up, I've just been looking forward to not being here and loving the thought of people having to cope with it! They'll miss me when I'm gone *evil grin* C) Thinking about being pregnant soon is some how comforting to me too, I don't know why, but I think of that and just feel relaxed and I happy.


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks ladies. I felt better as soon as I typed it all out. I like your suggestion of an Etsy store, Snack. I just need to figure out what I could put on there!


----------



## LillyTame

Booored. A little over an hour left at work. The site is pretty quiet, as far as my usual threads. That pre-weekend quiet. Hmmmm what should I google to burn time....


1st stop - I did just a little editing to our title and 1st post. Can't believe NO ONE has jumped in. So I added "buddies" so they don't just think this is a personal journal. And I added a little line for anyone looking for buddies right at the top so that's the first thing they see without having to read the whole post. Hope it helps. If we don't get any new members by the time I get back from vacation I'm changing the name to 3 Ladies Makin Babies - 1 down, 2 to go! lol If we are REAAALLY lucky maybe it will be 3 Ladies Bakin Our lil' Buns!


----------



## txbiscuit

That was a great new intro Lilly. If no one joins us, it won't be because you chased them off. :gun:

I had half a chocolate milkshake for dessert tonight. It was amazing. Some foods might not sound super appetizing right now, but chocolate milkshakes are a-OK. Yummm...


----------



## Twag

:hi: Ladies I just stumbled across this can I join you?

I will do an intro too :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

:hi: I am Twag I am in the UK so a little about me and my journey thus far:

I am 32 DH is 34 and we both turn another year older in April just 10 days apart 

We got married in October 2010 in Mauritius but we got together in 2006

This is cycle #7 :dohh: we had an early loss cycle #1 and been trying our best since but still no :bfp: not even a hint :grr:

So I would LOVE some over 30 trying for #1 buddies to go through this with :thumbup:

Hope you will have me :blush:


----------



## txbiscuit

Of course! Welcome Twag! 

My hub's birthday is in April too. Do you guys have anything special planned?


----------



## Twag

:hi: :yipee: so pleased I can join I have been wanting some TTC buddies gets lonely at times as a lot of my BnB buddies are pregnant or had LO's

Mine is the 12th and DH is the 22nd :thumbup: we are waiting to move into our new house so nothing planned our friend is getting married on my Birthday (well DH's friend) which I am a little annoyed about but hey ho what can you do :dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope it will be a fun wedding at least, if it has to be on your birthday. It's exciting that you're moving to a new house! Are you ready for the move?


----------



## Twag

Hmmm not convinced the Wedding is going to be great she is Bridezilla only us and close family & friends and her family are weird :wacko: BUT it is going to be in a lovely Hotel the Four Seasons so that is something at least :haha:

We have been waiting for our house to be built since this time last year and all of our belongings have been in storage for the last 7 months - we are SO ready to move in :haha: cannot wait as we are living with my parents at the moment :dohh: driving me mad and making TTC very difficult :grr:


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh wow! I bet. I think living with my parents would drive us bonkers in a week (the in-laws might be a little easier to live with, but it would still be rough). I'd love to be able to build a house someday, though. Where will you be moving? Will you still be close to family?


----------



## Snackimals

Welcome Señorita Twag!


----------



## Twag

YES it is driving me bonkers :wacko: :haha: I just cannot wait to move out :dohh: but SOON :thumbup:

We lived in a village called Church Crookham previously and so our new house is there currently we are with my parents which is roughly 10 miles away from there and in-laws are about 60 miles away (to you guys in the US this is not far but in little old UK a far distance :haha:) so we are close to my family but not DH but that is fine as they are by the coast so nice to get away for weekends etc without the MIL interferring in everyday life :haha:

Happy 6 Weeks btw :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee:
Good morning LADIES!
(confession, this is my fourth morning with coffee. promise NO coffee tomorrow)

I am so excited we have a new 'bumpy friend'!!! And, she's British! :thumbup:
I shall visit this place called the UK some day.

I hope you find us helpful, and supportive Ms. Twag! 

On my end, I have little to report. The IBS is getting a little better, although really; I am just not eating as much. I will however confess that yesterday I had the strangest occurrences.

1) I absolutely would never be caught eating that fake 'nacho cheese' _stuff _ they serve at the movies or baseball games, last night a friend of mine was eating that and I WENT TO TOWN with that stuff! I have no idea why I thought it was so good... my man couldn't believe I was eating that, seriously. Whats' wrong with me! Jajajaja! Maybe I am abnormally hungry since my IBS kicked in.

2) I was chatting it up with some friends, one of them holding a baby. I was not gesturing at the kid or really even looking at him, and he started kinda hinting at crying because he wanted to go with ME! whaaat!!!!!!??? I was just stuck on 'stupid' for a few seconds, and then I grabbed him (he's 7-8 months). 

In conclusion, strange night for me. *Nacho Cheese & Baby Night... *


----------



## txbiscuit

Good morning Snackimals!

Abnormal craving for gross ballpark nachos sounds promising! Are you going to wait until your ticker tells you to test again this month?

7-8 months is such a cute age for babies. One of the old wives tales I read online said that if baby boys seem more interested in you than normal, you could be pregnant with a little girl. 

Twag - 60 miles sounds like a nice distance from family, especially if they live along the coast.


----------



## Snackimals

omg... i just noticed i laughed in Spanish on here! 
'jajajaja' is Hahahaha.... but in Español, cuz the J makes that 'hah' sound. how weird of me.

EDIT: I am waiting on the ticker... At least until 9 or 10 DPO. When did you first POAS? I dont recall :(


----------



## Snackimals

This is so cool.... Twag is like on a totally different time zone than us. Like practically a day ahead. How cool!

On that note, I should read more of Twags' journal.


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome Twag!! :hugs: I totally wanted to invite you but didn't want to come off as one of those crazy spammer people lol. So I'm so glad you found us!

txbiscuit - congrats on your wittle sweet pea :cloud9:

Snackimals - your 2ww is taking foooooreveeeer! lmao I wish you were at least 10dpo so we'd be close to an answer! Dang it! lol Oh and eating crap you wouldn't normally eat...totally a good sign!!

AFM, I might be kinda quiet today, I gotta make sure things are wrapped up here at work.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> EDIT: I am waiting on the ticker... At least until 9 or 10 DPO. When did you first POAS? I dont recall :(

I got a very faint positive at 8dpo, and a positive on a digital at 10 or 11dpo.

I am SO sleepy. It's raining and a little bit cold outside. All I want to do is go home and cuddle up with a book and a mug of hot cocoa.


----------



## Snackimals

I declare: I will test at 10DPO... unless something really drastic occurs, like I am crazy nauseous or 'toothpaste' tastes disgusting... You, know, something _really _outta order.


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies sorry been AWOL was driving to in-laws so no Internet but I am connected now :haha:

How long until you test now?

Wow an 8dpo BFP lucky you :thumbup:

GL ladies Hope I don't miss out on too much with being a different time zone :wacko:

Ahh weekend :happydance:


----------



## lamago

Hi Ladies I am wondering if I can join you. I have been trying to find some bnb buddies myself. I got married October 2012 and started TTC right away. I thought I would get pregnant the first month! So many of my friends got married and had a baby within a year, so i've going into my 5th cycle today is CD3 but it feels like forever. I'm 35 and my husband is 35 we have birthdays 1 month apart. He got his sperm checked and has decreased morphology but my obgyn doesnt seem worried. I also have progeterone levels of 7 and 9.4 in the last two months but she doesn't seem worried either. All this is so overwhelming!


----------



## txbiscuit

lamago said:


> Hi Ladies I am wondering if I can join you. I have been trying to find some bnb buddies myself. I got married October 2012 and started TTC right away. I thought I would get pregnant the first month! So many of my friends got married and had a baby within a year, so i've going into my 5th cycle today is CD3 but it feels like forever. I'm 35 and my husband is 35 we have birthdays 1 month apart. He got his sperm checked and has decreased morphology but my obgyn doesnt seem worried. I also have progeterone levels of 7 and 9.4 in the last two months but she doesn't seem worried either. All this is so overwhelming!

Hi lamago, and welcome! :wave: We always enjoy new buddies!

TTC can be so frustrating. It sounds promising that your obgyn doesn't seem worried. Since you're over 35, will you be able to go in for additional testing if you don't get a BFP in the next couple of months?


----------



## Snackimals

Hey Lamago! Welcome aboard!


----------



## lamago

I'm a little confused about the whole thing. Since i'm 35 she's done an pelvic ultrasound and said that looked good. She check my progesterone and said it was ok, but some of the ppl on bnb said it should be above 10. I'm at 7 and 9.4 the last two months. I called her and asked for Clomid ( = ) she said she would give me that if it was low) but she left me a message saying I dont need it because in over 5. Uggh, but that not what the internet says I feel like telling her!

Now i've been trying to get a hold of her. But since hearing i'm supposed to over 10 I just feel like what's the point of trying then!

I just wish I didnt have to wait and wonder if it's even possible and just be pregnant


----------



## LillyTame

lamago said:


> I'm a little confused about the whole thing. Since i'm 35 she's done an pelvic ultrasound and said that looked good. She check my progesterone and said it was ok, but some of the ppl on bnb said it should be above 10. I'm at 7 and 9.4 the last two months. I called her and asked for Clomid ( = ) she said she would give me that if it was low) but she left me a message saying I dont need it because in over 5. Uggh, but that not what the internet says I feel like telling her!
> 
> Now i've been trying to get a hold of her. But since hearing i'm supposed to over 10 I just feel like what's the point of trying then!
> 
> I just wish I didnt have to wait and wonder if it's even possible and just be pregnant

Welcome Lamago! :hug:

I don't have much experience in the testing area because we are just starting. But depending on where you live, different places have different ranges of what's normal and what's not normal...so that's hard to judge off of what other people have been told. Have you asked her just to send you to a specialist? Or did she just want to try some other options first? I think if I was 35 or over I would want to just go straight to a fertility specialist after 6 months of trying. That's just what I THINK I would do. Or TRY to do...there ARE protocols so they don't get flooded with impatient patients...like me! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

ImpatientPatient would be a great screen name.


----------



## Twag

lamago said:


> I'm a little confused about the whole thing. Since i'm 35 she's done an pelvic ultrasound and said that looked good. She check my progesterone and said it was ok, but some of the ppl on bnb said it should be above 10. I'm at 7 and 9.4 the last two months. I called her and asked for Clomid ( = ) she said she would give me that if it was low) but she left me a message saying I dont need it because in over 5. Uggh, but that not what the internet says I feel like telling her!
> 
> Now i've been trying to get a hold of her. But since hearing i'm supposed to over 10 I just feel like what's the point of trying then!
> 
> I just wish I didnt have to wait and wonder if it's even possible and just be pregnant

After being on bnb for 2 years & ttc for 7 months I will offer some advice take it or not it is for free

A lot of the women on here mean well but they are not drs & are just repeating things they hear or read which are not necessarily correct - I would be inclined to believe what a Professional says

If you are not sure you can ask for another obgyn opinion?

Please do try not to take what people say on forums etc as gospel this is something I have learnt :hugs:

Ladies fab book to read if you haven't impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant it is fab :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Sorry if that sounded a bit ranty

So tired up at 6.30am Saturday morning as I just do not sleep well at the inlaws :grr: zzzzzzzz

So AF gone that was short & sweet now to wait for O


----------



## Mrs A

Lovely ......:grr:


----------



## Snackimals

Sorry Ms.A! 
But there seems to be a lot of threads for ladies TCC for the 2nd, 3rd... Time. I'm sure our thread is actually not that exciting to keep up with if you already have kids. 
Good luck! :)


----------



## Snackimals

Twag said:


> Sorry if that sounded a bit ranty
> 
> So tired up at 6.30am Saturday morning as I just do not sleep well at the inlaws :grr: zzzzzzzz
> 
> So AF gone that was short & sweet now to wait for O

Cool. Now we know where you're at in your cycle :)


----------



## Mrs A

Snackimals said:


> Sorry Ms.A!
> But there seems to be a lot of threads for ladies TCC for the 2nd, 3rd... Time. I'm sure our thread is actually not that exciting to keep up with if you already have kids.
> Good luck! :)

Not sure I know which way to take that comment :confused:


----------



## Spanishtwist

I have been following you ladies for so long.. you original three are hilariously funny... I appreciate your post.. and even though I cant join this thread because I have an almost 14 year old.. <-- yikes.. lol.. this does feel like my first time actually ttc.. 

I got pregnant with my son at 17 with an "opps I am pregnant".. and had a Miscarriage (3/2011) I wasn't trying to conceive there either.. but very happy... I am 32 and DH is 34 .. this is my first time ttc and actually learning all about CM, Ovulation testers, body temps.. 

Anyways I wanted to say .. thanks.. and Good luck!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs A said:


> Awwww I cant join :cry: im ttc #2


Awww Mrs A :hugs: It's super hard to exclude anyone, but it's kinda hard for some people TTC #1 to hear people talk about the little ones they already have. That's why there is a section specifically for us TTC #1. This is a hard time for some of us that have been trying for months and years.

So Snackimals, didn't mean any harm...just that if you keep looking, we are sure you will find plenty of other threads with women that also at least have a #1 already.

Lots of luck hun! :flower:


----------



## Mrs A

:coffee:Whatever. I don't think it fair that I'm excluded for already having a child. Lovely group of girls..... I must say


----------



## LillyTame

Spanishtwist said:


> I have been following you ladies for so long.. you original three are hilariously funny... I appreciate your post.. and even though I cant join this thread because I have an almost 14 year old.. <-- yikes.. lol.. this does feel like my first time actually ttc..
> 
> I got pregnant with my son at 17 with an "opps I am pregnant".. and had a Miscarriage (3/2011) I wasn't trying to conceive there either.. but very happy... I am 32 and DH is 34 .. this is my first time ttc and actually learning all about CM, Ovulation testers, body temps..
> 
> Anyways I wanted to say .. thanks.. and Good luck!!!!

Hi Spanishtwist! :hi: You stalker, you! :haha:

Well, now your situation is a little different with your son not being in that age range that makes us all broody! But like I was telling Mrs A, hearing some people talk about already having kids can really bother some people and the TTC#1 is supposed to be a safe haven from that. 

I don't know if we should have an all or nothing environment here or exceptions for ladies like yourself. I think us original 3 will have a private meeting and discuss it. There used to be a 4th that was our door keeper :grr::argh:

Honestly, I never thought about this because I didn't even think anyone with kids would WANT to join us. :dohh: But I'm sure it's a definite no for ladies with children under 10.

To be continued....:coffee:


----------



## Mrs A

You can differentiate between children under 10? Now that I'm sure is discriminative! Children are children whether they're 2, 12 or 16!


----------



## LillyTame

I said I don't know! All I was saying is that for most women, we look at the little ones and think awww man, what's wrong with me, why can't I have one....I don't think I've ever looked at a 14yr old and thought that! lmao

Like I said, it's probably better to just go all or nothing. It really bothers some people to hear other people talk about their LO's. That's all I'm saying. 

We started this group looking for people in the same situation as us...30-something, FIRST child. With that being said, we aren't going to argue about it.


----------



## Mrs A

Wasn't arguing, don't wanna join young immature people with the mindset of jealousy when they don't have something someone else has, we're all in the same boat ttc, whether that be number 1 or 16, I don't think it fair that even if you were looking for people "the same" as you that when someone "different" asks to join your chat, as that's really all it is, you say no! To me that's just like saying your not in our "gang" as your not the same as us, in the school playground. The fact that you say your 30 something appals me.

Hopefully you wouldn't teach your children the same tactics!
:grr:


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs A, thank you for proving that some people that already have their number #1 are insensitive to our plight and don't understand or no longer remember what's it's like when you are trying so hard and nothing is working. Thankfully for us you now don't want to join our thread anyway and we can move on :thumbup: Good luck finding a more welcoming thread :flower:

Moving on....it has been decided, to keep it fair across the board...this is a TTC #1 thread - meaning those of us here do not have any children (being pregnant, MCs, stillbirths, etc do not count, I hope that sounds ok, I'm trying to be as sensitive as possible to ladies that have been or are in those situations).

Many hugs to our current members and I hope this encounter hasn't been too uncomfortable for anyone and we can continue our fun, happy thread. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

:rofl: insensitive? :coffee:


----------



## Twag

I'm sorry but I agree we are ladies who are over 30 and ttc our first child be it we have been trying for 1 cycle or 1 year we are all in the same boat with the same worries & struggles of will we actually ever have a child

Lilly wasn't trying to discriminate or upset anyone but the title of the thread does clearly state ttc #1 buddies over 30 

Sorry you feel you are being discriminated towards Mrs A and I hope you find a thread with ladies who are in the same position as you on trying to conceive a sibling for your precious one :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Snackimals said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if that sounded a bit ranty
> 
> So tired up at 6.30am Saturday morning as I just do not sleep well at the inlaws :grr: zzzzzzzz
> 
> So AF gone that was short & sweet now to wait for O
> 
> Cool. Now we know where you're at in your cycle :)Click to expand...

I do chart snackimals the link is at the bottom of my siggy :thumbup: I will add my chart back at some point I was just finding AF hard to deal with being ticking past the 6 months marker but I am starting to feel better :thumbup:

Now to get dh on board for this cycle he is wanting to give this cycle a break but hoping to persuade him otherwise hey it worked last cycle :haha:

Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Lilly when do you go on vacation?


----------



## Spanishtwist

Totally understandable... I know how I feel when I see pregnant women ... :growlmad: or when I get invited to baby showers :nope: ... I can't do it!! Because I want it so bad ... I have a teenager ,,, yes! But it's something about a baby ,, and because I want one soo bad ... It makes me mad that I (dare I say it) get jealous!!!:shrug: .... 

Wish you all good luck!,,,


----------



## txbiscuit

Boy I missed a lot helping family move all day! 

Thanks for stalking Spanishtwist! I hope you'll continue to stalk, and maybe pop in and keep us updated every once in a while?


----------



## LillyTame

twag i am technically on vacation woohoo lol but we dont fly out till monday.

Spanishtwist, thank you so much for being understanding! :hug: Have you made your own journal yet? if so or if not, let us know when you do...I'll be sure to stalk :winkwink:

&#61185;AFM, me and OH have been cleaning today, getting ready for Monday. A friend will be coming to check on the cats while we are gone so i just want the house to be in tiptop shape.

As for TTC, opks are still pretty light *pout* I was hoping for an almost there by today. Im now thinking the 11th or 12th...so a made in oregon baby it is! lol


----------



## Snackimals

Dang. People got so much to say, and time to invest... Wow. 


I am in in love with Spanishtwist! What an awesome and fierce lady! All my respects! Hope to see you around, and please do stalk. 

-plus, we also got journals! Hit me up! 

Lil! It's Oregan sexy dust for u!

Also, Twag: I'm an absolute moron at reading your charts. So, the CD and DPO updates help slow learned like me :)


----------



## Twag

Hi morning ladies :hi: so it is Mothers Day here in the UK today so...........

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY

I know technically we are not mothers but we will be :thumbup: 

So cd6 here I hate this bit just after AF such a bore :coffee: I didn't temp this morning just couldn't be bothered :dohh: but no biggy!!

Ooo an oregan baby sexy dust sexy dust :dust:

I have a journal anyone is welcome to join I have a mixed bag of friends on bnb ladies that are WTT, LTTC, Preggo, ones that I have known since WTT through their ttc through their pregnancy & soon ttc#2 - they are all dear to me :flower:

But I am so grateful to have found you ladies that I can go through my ttc journey with :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Ok so no Mother's Day card from my furbabies but I did get to my auntie on Mother's Day from my niece & nephew so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## Spanishtwist

Just posted my journal.. Thanks for the suggestion.. I had a bad .. sad day yesterday and this writing "Therapy just helped me by vomiting all of my feeling out.. Just in case you are a fellow stalker like me.. its titled... ~~~>>> TTC~ after all this time... Mother of a teenager and miscarriage on 3/24/2011...


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks for the Sexy dust! Haven't checked my opk today, yet. But my temp took a little dip...so I'm hoping the opk will be darker. Or my temp could just be an a-hole...who knows lol.

One day till we fly to Oregon! I'm getting excited and nervous, this will be my first time meeting the inlaws :wacko: Luckily we do talk over the phone so I hope that will help things not be uncomfortable. I'm more of an introvert whereas OH and his family are definitely more friendly, vocal, and outgoing. I'm going to try my best to just relax and try to act as if I'm around my own family :thumbup:

Happy Mother's Day Twag :hugs: Last year I got cards "from" my furbabies...stuffed animals and a balloon! OH is so cute :kiss:

I hate the tww leading up to OV...I think that is even worse then the 2ww till testing. At least in the testing 2ww you can think "what if" and attribute everything to possibly being pregnant lol.


----------



## Twag

Great temp dip I reckon O is just around the corner for you :dust::sex:


----------



## Ameli

Hi all! I am 33 and my husband and I are ttc #1 too. We have been together for almost 12 years and married for 6. We only recently started trying, and I'm learning so much from these forums. I always thought this would be easy and almost immediate, but I'm realizing that's not generally the case. Wishing the best of luck to you all! :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Ameli and welcome to the thread! :flower:

So where are you in your cycle? Tell us what all have you tried so far.


----------



## Ameli

LillyTame said:


> Hi Ameli and welcome to the thread! :flower:
> 
> So where are you in your cycle? Tell us what all have you tried so far.

Thanks, LillyTame! I am 6-7 dpo right now and hopeful. My cycle is normally 28 and AF is due on the 19th. We haven't been trying long, but I used an OPK for this cycle, which I found frustrating. Still not sure if I ovulated or not, or perhaps just did the tests at the wrong time, or with diluted urine. I have been paying attention to CM and my cycle length. From what I've read, it sounds like I should be temping. I will try that next cycle if this doesn't turn out to be our month.

Good luck with your trip to meet the in-laws! I'm sure it will go great!:thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Lilly - good luck with the in-laws. I'm sure they'll love you. 

Twag - Happy Mother's Day to you, too! I agree - temping can be a chore. 

Ameli - welcome! Keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month!


----------



## Snackimals

Hola! To all! 
Hey Ameli! 

Please do share :)


----------



## Snackimals

Ameli said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ameli and welcome to the thread! :flower:
> 
> So where are you in your cycle? Tell us what all have you tried so far.
> 
> Thanks, LillyTame! I am 6-7 dpo right now and hopeful. My cycle is normally 28 and AF is due on the 19th. We haven't been trying long, but I used an OPK for this cycle, which I found frustrating. Still not sure if I ovulated or not, or perhaps just did the tests at the wrong time, or with diluted urine. I have been paying attention to CM and my cycle length. From what I've read, it sounds like I should be temping. I will try that next cycle if this doesn't turn out to be our month.
> 
> Good luck with your trip to meet the in-laws! I'm sure it will go great!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey! I'm 7DPO! :)
You sure AF is due the 19th? I'm averaging 28-29 day cycles and I'm due for AF the 16th...


----------



## Snackimals

Another week in TTC land!!!!
Good morning ladies!

Whats everyone's status? Updates?

I am not to happy to say that this cycle has been impossible to gage thanks to terribly stomach trouble pretty much all cycle. I have had irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) all month! Ovulation actually made it worse. Then, it was starting to feel better, but I've been dealing with it off and on pretty much all cycle. The problem is, I dunno if my cramping is just my gut, or my lady parts working magic. 

I think this cycle has been the most useless in regards notes, because they mean very little in retrospect. Horrid.


----------



## txbiscuit

Hello all!

Sorry to hear about your stomach troubles Snackimals. (I've had cramping three times in the past month that was so bad I was sure I was having a miscarriage, but it turned out to be just GI distress. Lady hormones are a "fun" ride.) I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you this month. What would your due date be if you conceived this cycle? What about next cycle? How close would you be to Christmas?


----------



## Snackimals

This cycle being 'the good one' would mean late Nov early December baby. Which again, would not be my favorite. Although, the plus would be I would be a lot more recovered by Xmas.

If next cycle works out, I'd be due right around Xmas-New Years... <3

I'm pretty much 97% sure I am out this cycle. My cramps have been more consistent this morning. And, not dealing with IBS actually. Now that I have these cramps Im kinda like 'Oh YEAH. Thats what straight PMS cramps are like'... SO, unless its implantation cramping at 8DPO, I'm totally getting AF in the next 3-5days.


----------



## txbiscuit

I can see preferring not to have a late November/early December baby. My birthday almost always falls a few days after Thanksgiving. It's such a stressful time of year that most people (except my parents and hubs) forget my birthday. It would be kind of nice to have a birthday over Christmas - probably the time of year you'd be most likely to have time off school/work. 

Of course, if this is your cycle, I'm totally going to keep my fingers crossed that your baby shares my birthday. :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Cd8 here still waiting no sign of EWCM but then I a not expecting any just yet normally starts cd9/10 :shrug:

Apparently AF cramps are early preggo signs too just saying :devil:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hello everyone. How are things going today? 

@Twag - Do you use OPKs? Are you a POAS addict like Lilly and me?


----------



## Snackimals

Good day!

Today is coffee day! Hurray!
Looks like our Lilly has landed safe, and is straight to work! Sexy dust your way! Now I have to blow it north of me, and not across an ocean.

@Twag: nothing like getting ready for BD Fest! I actually dont mind the 2ww until Ovulation. I HATE the 2ww following O!

Shout out to Texas!!!!


----------



## Twag

I do use opks yes but I never get a true +ve just an almost I think I drink too much water but I POAS opk like 3 times a day :haha: I am just getting into POAS hpt I did 2 last cycle only IC ones I have some proper ones (FRER & digi stashed away :thumbup:)

Cd8 today no EWCM yet 

Not sure if I mentioned that dh wants to skip this cycle :grr: sure I can change his mind tho :devil:

Snackimals when u POAS?


----------



## Snackimals

POAS tomorrow. Really, just for fun.

My cramps are really kicking up to speed today. I feel like AF will be here tomorrow. Before I even get to _try_ and POAS. Dreadful. I am really bummed only because this weould make this cycle 25-26 days! Ugh. Not happy. 

Last one was 31 days! What the heck in going on in there!?

I was, unfortunately, reading some reviews for some OV Fertility Watch (you wear it over night) and the digital Clear Blue OV monitor... a bunch of ladies LOVE this stuff because they said that after months of OPK's, they found out they were way off on their O day. That apparently it was a lot earlier. And the watch and the monitor gage more than your LH surge.

WTH? I feel like I may be doing this all wrong.


----------



## txbiscuit

:hugs:

It is so frustrating when your cycle won't behave. The one benefit to shorter cycles is that you spend less time waiting for ovulation or HPTs. 

I thought a lot about the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. I think it is a good product, but I don't know if it's magic. I had a couple friends get pregnant using it, but I had another friend who took Clomid, used the fertility monitor, and practically stood on her head after BD. She got pregnant the one cycle they were "taking a break." (It wasn't a "they just relaxed and it happened" BFP - they took the month off because there was so much going on in their life that they didn't have time to TTC.) With all that said, I was going to try the CBFM if we hadn't gotten pregnant after 5 cycles. It's worth looking into.


----------



## Twag

Cbfm is so expensive though and I figure considering I temp, opk & check EWCM there is no way I can be off I always know when I have O as omg my boobies are sore the next day :haha:

Hey if a cbfm works for you them I say go for it :thumbup:

But FXd u won't need it :dust:


----------



## Ameli

Hey guys! Hope all is well. I have been extremely irritable for the past 2 days. I am not sure if it's PMS, or what but I have been so edgy at work and home. I hate feeling like this, like a crazy person! Hoping this could be a good thing, because it is a bit early and extreme for my normal PMS. Have any of you heard that this could be an early sign of pregnancy? Or am I just grasping at straws? I think I am about 9 dpo today, but like Twag I never really got a true + with the OPK, so who knows?


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, I think irritability can be a symptom. My sister wouldn't speak to five or six of our family members during her whole first trimester. Lol. 

I am a horrendous jerk when I have PMS, though, so I guess it just depends. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Twag

I don't get a true dark line opk but the +ve I get for me does always fit in with my temps & other O signs so I know I do Definately O :thumbup:

I have heard irritability is a sign but tbh since starting TTC as time has passed my PMS has got worse :dohh:

FXd for you :dust:

So cd9 here and the start of EWCM is kicking in had a tiny amount this morning along with some creamy so getting there :thumbup:

Snackimals how are the tests? :test:


----------



## Snackimals

:bfn:


----------



## txbiscuit

:hugs: Boo. I'm sorry. :cry:


----------



## Twag

Boo but only 10dpo doesn't mean anything could still be early :dust:


----------



## Ameli

Still so early! Don't lose hope!


----------



## Snackimals

I'm not sure if I want to hug you guys :hugs: or send you away! :growlmad: Hhahahaha :wacko:

It is really awesome to have your support. After my one-hour sessions with passive depression, I had a latte with extra foam, and I feel 100% better. Then I came on here, and everyone is so nice and supportive. I almost feel hopeful! After feeling so over it this morning :shrug:

I guess all one can really do is let time pass. I still have cramping, a little less often and less intense than yesterday morning. I did, and do usually, cramp a bit days pre-AF. So, this is kinda normal in terms of AF week... but hey, maybe she wont come. I'll stay positive.

And, if she does, I'm still kinda happy: I got a GREAT deal on more Fertilaid and Clear Blue OPK's yesterday on Ebay. Can't wait to try them. I guess I kinda knew since yesterday that I _will _be entering cycle #5. 


What's everyone elses update?
Lil? Hows Oregon BD Fest?
Texas? Still puke-ish?
Twag? Warming up for BD time?
Ameli? You're not testing yet?


----------



## txbiscuit

I am still pretty puke-ish. I am a huge nerd, though, so the idea that a Veronica Mars movie might get made has kept me happy today.


----------



## LillyTame

hiya ladies! just checking in...sightseeing with oh and his dad today, lots of waterfalls. we did manage to bd this morning...so that makes today and 2 days ago. ok gotta run, miss talkin to you ladies! Snackimals Im keeping my eye on you!


----------



## Ameli

Snackimals
Ameli? You're not testing yet?[/QUOTE said:

> No, not testing yet. Trying to hold off a couple more days. Tough to do! I have 2 frer in the house and I will try to be strong. I'm feeling PMS-y too, but I'm trying not to focus on it too much. Also, thanks everyone for the feedback on my irritability yesterday. Twag and LillyTame: have fun with the BDing, txbiscuit: sorry you're not feeling great! Snackimals: I'm still feeling positive for us yet!


----------



## Ameli

For some reason I posted the same thing twice.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: snackimals I am PMA all the way and then lots of :hug: if needed :)

Cd10 today a tiny amount of EWCM yesterday should see more today hopefully not sure about this cycle yet if we will be ttc or not I have not brought the subject up with dh and considering I am out with work tonight dh is working Saturday which he normally do but he is uber busy at work budgets etc an then Saturday night out tbh not sure when we will fit it in - but I am at peace with this cycle I am by no means happy to miss one but what will be will be :shrug:


----------



## Snackimals

Awesome to stay positive and normal about life Twag! I need to remember to chill out and let things roll more often with this stuff!
When do you usually Ovulate? Dont make me spend hours trying to decode your chart!


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: Good morning Señoritas!!

I'm gunna give it to *Ameli *for not testing yet! Takes dedication!

Hows the weather and location affecting BD Fest *Lilly*? You guys enjoying your 'time' at the hotel better than at home, or about the same? I dunno why, but it takes more for me to get 'in to it' when I'm not in my own bed... but I am really OCD, for reals, so thats probably it.

*Texas*! How's our little biscuit!? I am totally guessing GIRL for you. With all your major early symptoms... it must be a girl. Plus, I think that dream I had that I was pregnant with a girl: maybe it was you :flower:

I still need to stalk your data/stats *Twag*... I'll be keeping my eyes on YOU.


----------



## Twag

Snackimals - if it makes it easier I O 2 different dates it seems either cd12 or cd15 :wacko: last cycle was a cd15 so I am expecting a cd12 O this cycle but who knows there isn't too much ewcm yet so I reckon some point this weekend :shrug:
Avg cd14 :shrug:

How are you feeling on 11dpo?

Oh and don't get me wrong I have complete melt downs when AF shows etc but then I pick myself back up after a day or two and keep plodding on :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

morning ladies, quick check-in: I think tomorrow will be my dpo , we'll see what my temp does. we just haven't had enough bd...OHs issues, our tummy issues, and just bad timing. but we did have 2 sessions within the right timeframe, so i think i still have a chance.

well off to spend the day with mother inlaw, talk to you guys later.


----------



## Twag

Morning Ladies 

Snackimals & Ameli any :test: hoping the :witch: has not shown

Txbiscuit - hope the ms dies down for you :hugs:

Lily - hope you enjoyed your day with he MIL? Maybe stupid question but is Oregon a different time zone etc as could be messing with temps :wacko:

AFM - cd11 nothing exciting with temps not a huge amount of EWCM not looking hopeful for this cycle but we will see how it goes!!


----------



## Snackimals

:munch: Good morning!

Hows TTC-land this morning?

I have not tested again. And, I also have still not 'received' my visit from :witch: And, I am still considerably crampy, although still not bloated or boobie-aching. My expectations are still low regards this cycle, so I am still just taking the lack of negative symptoms as a good sign of my fertility supplements doing a good job.

I am SUPER busy this weekend, starting 8am tomorrow. If for some very abnormal reason, I do not get AF by Sunday, I promise to retest then. But seriously, that would be REALLY far out in left field for me. (Especially considering my cramps) 

Ameli? updates?

You know Twag, maybe because this cycle seems so out of your control... it'll be a good one. Things happen at the strangest moments. in ways that really put things in perspective. I'm sending you all my positive vibes from this last cycle! Cheers!


----------



## txbiscuit

Morning Snack! I feel slightly less hungover and gross today. I'm hoping this lasts! I am curious to find out if this is a little boy or girl making me feel this way. I have a feeling it's a boy (although I am sort of hoping for a girl, but only because I think OH would want to stop at one kid if we have a boy first). 

How is everyone doing? 

Lilly - I hope you're enjoying the visit with the family. Any news?
Twag - Did you guys decide to try this cycle, or take a break? Any house news?
Ameli - any tests?
Snack - as always, my fingers are crossed. You're not out 'til you're out, you know?


----------



## Twag

Still keeping my PMA for your Snackimals but I have the :hugs: in reserve if we need them :thumbup:

Thanks for the PMA I have told DH that this weekend is the prime time so it is down to him :shrug: I am at peace with it either way

Lilly - great temp rise this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

Can I just add that I am so freakn bitter that AF isn't here yet. It's so twisted how it plays with my emotions! 2 cycles ago, the CD 28 was like, FOR SURE! AF 100% Now I'm stuck in limbo, waiting around for anything....

Before last month, 29 days was my max length cycle, and it was long by a lot... because 27 was the most common, with 28 the 'drop dead' date. I need to see how this Fertilaid stuff is possibly NOT helping out this situation.


----------



## txbiscuit

:hugs: I hope AF either shows her face or you get a BFP. Stupid :witch: AF. Vitex did weird things with my ovulation (which worked out in my case) but it might be worth trying a month with a different prenatal. :shrug:


----------



## lamago

Hi Ladies, 

I'm finally done catching up on everyone.

txbiscuit, you used Vitex? I just heard about that and started taking Feliteaid which I think it's included in there. But it sawys that it takes three months to work. I wonder if I can take it with evening primrose oil. I have not yet. I also cant belive you have to take three of them! it's hard.

Snakimals, when did you start taking the Fertliaid? I decided to take it since my doctor resfuses to give me clomid. I have to wait to see what happens this cycle. 

Twag, my husbadn hasn't said he want to take a break but he started saying things he didnt say before, like sports analogies. "I have to make the shot to win the game" lol, like he is getting stressed about it. I guess they go through that too!

AFM, I went in to see OBGYN to but she said that she did not think i needed clomid. She said 7 and 9.4 meant I was ovulating and that she'd like to do an HSG instead. Thanks for all your advice about not following forums, it did take me some time to come off the ledge on that one. I agreed to take the HSG but i'm really worried about it. One of the side-effects is infertility---come on! 

I read online that VITEX can increase progresterone which is my problem (I think ) so I started that. I also called the doc back to ask for progesterone and had a long chat with the nurse. She said the other doctor in the office would propably give me clomid already but that i'm fine with over 7, but it is low to keep a preganacy. She suggested I do the HSG and if my progesterone is around 7 again to ask for the progresterone or clomid. 

It's upsetting ebcause if I had only been referred to the other gyn I'd already be using clomid. uggghhh so many decisions.

Twag- I am using the clear blue fertility monitor. I got a + on the digital ones and a peak on the CBFM two months in a row on day 12 and day 13. This month i'm on day 10 but I don't have a peak yet. The last month I tested at night and I've only ever got a + at night. I'm trying to it in the am this month to see if it works too but i've yet to get a positive or a peak with using morning urine.


----------



## Snackimals

I'm on my second bottle of Fertilaid. But it feels like forever. Frankly, I've always had bad PMS and terrible cramps, but now I've had cramps from Ovulation to AF. I guess it's the progesterone. I have loads of it know, I guess. And, my DPO phase has gotten 2 days longer apparently, so the cramping seems eternal. 

I guess I'm just wondering, if I didn't have progesterone issues to begin with, do I need to keep making myself go thru 2 weeks of cramps?


----------



## lamago

27 days is a normal cycle so I dont think it necessarily means you had low progesterone. Why did you start taking it? Do you temp? 


I'm taking the GNC fertility blend. What does fertileaid say for Vitex? Mine says 1080 mg Chasteberry (Vitex agnus-castus) plus vitamin E, B6, B12, etc.


----------



## Twag

Hi ladies :hi: horrible here in the UK it has been non stop heavy rain for 2 days now boo :(

So cd12 today got a temp dip so I think it may be O day but think we will be missing this cycle ah well :shrug: I knew that when the cycle started 

The reason dh wants to sit this cycle out is he is finding too hard to "perform" at my parents house (living there until ours is finished) so he wants to wait until we are in our new house which should be hopefully in time for next cycle so it is only 1 cycle we are missing but wood mean no baby in 2013 which sucks but I like things to be even anyway :haha:

Anymore testing??


----------



## Ameli

:bfn:BFN this morning for me!:nope:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: but what dpo and any sign of the dreaded :witch:

PMA :dust:


----------



## lamago

Ameli, when is your AF due? Twag, we are right on the same cycle. I got a high today on the cbfm so I should ovulate soon.


----------



## Ameli

I'm pretty sure I'm either 12 or 13 dpo and AF is due on Tuesday. No real AF symptoms, but not feeling like this will be the month. Not feeling negative, but I don't want to be unrealistic, it just makes it harder when AF shows. I'm thinking about either trying the CBFM or at least the digital OPKs next cycle if this doesn't turn out to be it. Also, are you all doing the SMEP? Maybe I should do that too. Kind of new to all of this but getting paranoid that I waited too long to ttc.


----------



## Snackimals

Hey! Just running by here, quickly! 
Sorry to hear about the testing Ameli. Although, I'm 13DPO... If I was on a 28 day cycle, I would've had AF yesterday. What cycle day do you ovulate? 

I'll say quickly that AF is still not here, and my cramps have mellowed out a lot. Thank goodness. I want to say I'll test tomorrow, but I probably won't. I'm just gunna wait for my period... Don't want to play the 'hopeful' game.

I promise to check in with more detail tomorrow, and more luv to share with all my fab Bumpy Friends!!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: ladies 
I will be smep hopefully next cycle or just everyday the fertile week not decided yet!

:dust:


----------



## Ameli

Hope you're all doing well! No news for me, not testing again until I'm late. Snackimals - test again or AF come to visit?


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, off to the supermarket but wanted to stop by and say hello. I forgot to test the cbfm this morning. One of the drawbacks is you only have a 4 hour window to test so if you miss it you miss it. I was a high yesterday so I hope I don't miss my peak. I'm really hoping this is the month. In theme time hubby and I decided to plan an I'm not pregnant trip to Spain, since I'll be able to fly in September even if I get pregnant now. Yay!


----------



## Ameli

Trip to Spain sounds amazing! FX'd it will be a pregnant babymoon for you two!


----------



## lamago

I know. We are getting excited.

So I'm confused if I get lh smiley today do we bd today and the next two days or not today and tomorrow yes?


----------



## LillyTame

lamago said:


> I know. We are getting excited.
> 
> So I'm confused if I get lh smiley today do we bd today and the next two days or not today and tomorrow yes?

 Hope you got a bd in yesterday lamago and yes plus 2 more days! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Twag

Good Luck Lamago get your freak on :sex: :haha:


----------



## Ameli

Good luck Lamago - time to BD! By the way, I am definitely out for this month. :witch: made her appearance today.


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear about the evil :witch: Ameli :hugs:

How is everyone?


----------



## Snackimals

Good day ladies!
Just stopping by to say hello.
I am sad to announce that I not only got a BFN yesterday- as expected, I also havent got AF yet.

I kinda KNOW that Fertilaid is has everything to do with this. I stopped taking it yesterday. And am now waiting patiently for AF. In summary, I pretty much totally blew my last two cycles taking a supplement I had no business taking. 

All the SEXY DUST to Lamago! :dust:

Ameli, have a drink! A toast, to the next cycle! :wine:

You getting ready to move Twag!? :laundry:

Lilly!!!!! :plane: You in Cali yet?

And, my fav Texan, Txbiscuit: your tummy-troubles any better? <3


----------



## Twag

:hugs: but still PMA for you :hugs: I do not know anything about Fertileaid but I did start taking herbs etc 2nd cycle and they messed with me big time so I learnt a lesson and now just prenatals and folic acid for me I am not messing with nature :nope:


Spoiler
still have PMA for you though :dust:
 
CD14 here O today or tomorrow I reckon but no spermies to meet that egg this cycle :nope: (unless DH surprises me tonight but I seriously doubt it) so cycle 8 best be the one :thumbup: :haha:
We are viewing our house Saturday and hopefully finding out a moving date :yipee:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hello Snackimals! I am so sorry about your cycle. :cry: :hugs: I hope AF come soon and things go back to normal. 

I am doing a little better. I switched prenatal vitamins to one that I only take once a day (at night) and I've noticed I'm only sick in the evenings now. The lack of daytime nausea is better for work, but worse for getting sleep. I'm going to talk to my doctor about possibly taking a prenatal without iron for the rest of the first trimester - I think the iron might be making all my tummy troubles worse. I get plenty of iron in my diet, so I'm not really worried about losing the extra from my vitamin, but I'll see what my doctor says. :shrug:


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear af got you amelie :hugs:

Snackimals, sorry to hear things are so wonky with your af right now. Hopefully she hurries up now so you can move on. :hugs:

AFM, yep we are in cali now! just got in today...taking it slow because last week was such a busy week. I can't believe I'm 4dpo already! yea its still early but definitely right around the corner from early testing lol. the plan was to not test till i got home from vacation but like a dope i grabbed the pregnacy tests instead of the opks, so now i have one taunting me! gonna try my best not to take it though


----------



## txbiscuit

Your temps look great. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm going to start scoping out black market baby dust. We need another BFP in here!


----------



## Twag

I agree Lilly the temps do look fab :thumbup:

:dust: for you


----------



## Snackimals

Lilly, I think your time back 'home' on Cali grounds will be just what you needed for baby-making... Plus, the baby-dust I send will get there a LOT faster now! Wooot!!!

My update: no AF yet. Still drinking tea, at night and in the a.m. I may have to turn it up and start drinking it all day tomorrow. I am cramping, and getting achy boobs, finally! Ameli... I envy you. Send me some AF-Dust this direction!

On another topic, I'm kinda surprised, my man asked me why I wasnt keeping track of my temperature in our TTC journey! Whaaat!!! He's been reading up! I'm shocked at his genuine interest in the details of all this. And, I will add that along with all your guys' support, my man has been so awesome and loving about my 'TTC setbacks'... I kinda just confirmed why I married the dude. He's so passive, but strong when it matters. I'm probably the exact opposite. 

Keep us updated everyone! And, expect a chart from me soon!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Woohoo! Snackimals is coming over to the temping dark side...


----------



## txbiscuit

This is off-topic, but today has been frustrating and kind of stressful. I found out that my mentor/most helpful coworker (she does the work of three people because she loves it, and is the only reason we stay remotely caught up) is leaving. Also, my officemate is one of two finalists for a position that would mean a $16000/year raise. If he doesn't get the job, he's still planning to find something else very soon. My only other teammate is going on maternity leave in four months. I will be all alone, responsible for the workload of six people even though I'm relatively new here myself. 

I sort of hate my job, but figured I'd try to stick it out for the next 7-ish months and decide what to do after my maternity leave is up. Now I'm wondering if I'm being naive and should start looking for another job myself. :shrug:


----------



## Twag

CD15 here & I Ovd today huge amounts of EWCM like nothing I have seen before & I felt O happen pinches on my left side 

Hope AF shows soon & welcome to the dark side :haha:

Sucks about the job tx biscuit :hugs:


----------



## lamago

txbiscuit, I'm sorry about the job situation. It's somewhat the same where I am. My boss left and so many people are looking. It does feel a little like a sinking ship but for now I have no were to go.

I am on CD 14, I should have ovulated already but my CBFM keeps giving me highs. I wonder if I missed the surge = ( 

twag, yay for Ovulation!


----------



## txbiscuit

lamago, I'm not exactly sure how the CBFM works compared to OPKs, but the continued highs sound promising! My OPKs always dropped off pretty quickly after Ov. FX that you get your BFP this month! :dust:

I'm sorry you're stuck on a sinking ship like me, though. I hope we'll both have a little more certainty with our jobs very soon.


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> This is off-topic, but today has been frustrating and kind of stressful. I found out that my mentor/most helpful coworker (she does the work of three people because she loves it, and is the only reason we stay remotely caught up) is leaving. Also, my officemate is one of two finalists for a position that would mean a $16000/year raise. If he doesn't get the job, he's still planning to find something else very soon. My only other teammate is going on maternity leave in four months. I will be all alone, responsible for the workload of six people even though I'm relatively new here myself.
> 
> I sort of hate my job, but figured I'd try to stick it out for the next 7-ish months and decide what to do after my maternity leave is up. Now I'm wondering if I'm being naive and should start looking for another job myself. :shrug:

Stinks... :growlmad:

You know what, if it's not too stressful and you can handle mildly looking for other jobs, cool. It doesn't hurt. But I wouldn't stress about it, or make it your focus. You're going to be ok, with or with out *that* job. Just think about it that way.

It doesn't sound like they can afford to let you go either way. SO, in my opinion, the ball is in your court. 

I dunno that that is like, super helpful or makes you feel better, but I hope it takes the edge off. Don't let it consume you. Besides, you're gunna open an Etsy store, remember!?:wohoo:


----------



## lamago

Snackimals said:


> Good day ladies!
> Just stopping by to say hello.
> I am sad to announce that I not only got a BFN yesterday- as expected, I also havent got AF yet.
> 
> I kinda KNOW that Fertilaid is has everything to do with this. I stopped taking it yesterday. And am now waiting patiently for AF. In summary, I pretty much totally blew my last two cycles taking a supplement I had no business taking.
> 
> All the SEXY DUST to Lamago! :dust:
> 
> Ameli, have a drink! A toast, to the next cycle! :wine:
> 
> You getting ready to move Twag!? :laundry:
> 
> Lilly!!!!! :plane: You in Cali yet?
> 
> And, my fav Texan, Txbiscuit: your tummy-troubles any better? <3


I totally missed the discussion on fertile aid. I just started taking it this month because I heard VITEX was good to take for low progesterone and since dr. wont give me clomid I took the GNC Fertility Blend. I wonder if this is what's keeping my smiley way. I have not gotten it but thought I should have 2 days ago.


----------



## Snackimals

Dido... mine was SUPER late this last cycle. I usually ovulate the 13-14th. Like, DARK OPK POSITIVE. This last cycle the best I got was a dark-ish positive on the 16th day! 

I should've stopped then. But, I didnt. Fertilaid is for ladies that do not ovulate or get AF regularly, which is not me. I've read that you can target progesterone with just taking vitamin B complex... but, I haven't looked in to it much, since I dont know that I have that 'problem'... 

But, lesson for me: stop treating/diagnosing yourself and taking whatever everyone else is raving about. My body has its own unique 'issues'... Now I am desperately waiting for AF.


----------



## txbiscuit

Ugh, I hope the Vitex/Fertilaid didn't mess up either of you two ladies' cycles too much. I liked Vitex, but I only took 1/3 of the recommended dose for about three weeks before my BFP, so I don't know if it helped or just had a placebo effect or if that was jus going to be my cycle no matter what. I had weirdly short cycles, so I wasn't too worried about making them longer. I hope everything works out for you ladies, and soon. 

As for me, I'm a little less stressed about work. I agree that I'm in an OK position for now. Of course, _now_ I'm stressed because my boobs aren't as sore and I'm worried there's something wrong. I can't just be sane and calm, apparently. 

I am going to focus my attention on lamago getting a smiley and Lilly getting a BFP. More peeing on sticks!


----------



## Snackimals

Im gunna go with 'placebo' effect. You seemed to have been pretty healthy and ready to go!:thumbup: Plus, the cough syrup! The Vitex was prob the least of it. 

I still think this last cycle would've been my time if I hadn't messed it all up:cry:

update: bless :witch:... she is here! :happydance:


----------



## lamago

txbiscuit, how short were your cycles? I'm still thinking the low progesterone caused my cycle to be 26 days and only last two days. But not help from obgyn. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I will need to decide if I want to do hsg. My insurance called today and I was approved, but I'm scared to take it ;(

Hopeful for smiley tomorrow,

Txbiscuit, I am sooooo sorry about af! Damn you AF!


----------



## Twag

Tx biscuit I am sure bubs is all fine & dandy in there :thumbup: when is your 1st scan?

Snackimals :yipee: for AF :hugs:

I learnt a whole back to not go on ideas from here in what to take as can mess up your cycle I just take prenatals now which contain b vits & other good stuff for baby making & babies :thumbup:
So was expecting my temp to be a little better today as O was yesterday but sure it will shoot up tomorrow it seems the usual thing for my temps tbh 

:hugs: & :dust: ladies


----------



## txbiscuit

lamago said:


> txbiscuit, how short were your cycles? I'm still thinking the low progesterone caused my cycle to be 26 days and only last two days. But not help from obgyn. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I will need to decide if I want to do hsg. My insurance called today and I was approved, but I'm scared to take it ;(

Mine weren't crazy short - 26-27 days with a 10 day luteal phase. I would spot 3-4 days before AF, though, which is mostly why I thought Vitex might help.


----------



## lamago

sorry snackimals, I got all confused. So used to hating AF coming and all. 

I finally got my smiley face this morning and tried to BD with hubby but he says that he can't feel anything in the morning. Still tried but we were unsuccessful. Sigh.

I guess we'll have to try again tonight.


----------



## Snackimals

:dust: sexy-dust :dust: sexy-dust :dust:


Today:
I have done some reading up on Vitex... and various other supplements today. I went TTC shopping, sorta. Got some Raspberry Leaf Tea, Evening Primrose Oil tablets, and a B-6 & Folic Acid supplement that I'm still not 100% on trying... Any opinions? (about the later)
I guess the question is: Can it do damage? 

Primrose starts today. I'm actually not sure of the Raspberry Tea is for after O, or to have all cycle long..? Texas, you know?


----------



## lamago

Im still taking the fertility blend to the end of the month. I figure I already started, and it has Vitex.

I also bought the evening primrose oil and read that you should only take it until you ovulate because after that it might cause cramps in your uteres and chrush the egg (what!)

I'm also eating three beets a day (old wife's tale on improving fertility) I read up on it and it appears beets have alot of folic acid, go figure. So i'm giving it a shot. Started today.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> B-6 & Folic Acid supplement that I'm still not 100% on trying... Any opinions? (about the later)
> I guess the question is: Can it do damage?
> 
> Primrose starts today. I'm actually not sure of the Raspberry Tea is for after O, or to have all cycle long..? Texas, you know?

Raspberry leaf tea helps tone the uterus by causing uterine contractions. I only drank it before O. I figured there was no need to give myself extra cramps (or potentially cause so many contractions that the egg couldn't implant). I know people who drink it all through the cycle, though. 

B6 can cause nerve damage if you take TOO much, but under 200mg a day is OK. I take 50-75 mg a day to help with morning sickness and it has been a godsend. I think you pee out any folic acid you don't need, so that should be OK.


----------



## Twag

You should take a vit B complex as just taking one can cause damage tbh your best best to get the right vitamins & minerals is to take a conception prenatal covers the b vits and folic

I would avoid anything else wacky if your cycles were ok

If you have a lack of EWCM try grapefruit juice or the cough mixture or get some preseed

Only my opinion but I am against putting stuff in the body unless a professional tells me it is needed just my 2 cents worth there

Hope u are all ok?


----------



## Twag

It seems anyone who stalks my journal for a while gets preggo so anyone wanting a BFP come stalk me lol


----------



## lamago

Twag, it's just a chance thing you know. Are you getting frustrated by it?

1 day past LJ surge but no noticeable temp increase. I haven't been great at keeping my temperature everyday tough.


----------



## Snackimals

Twag said:


> It seems anyone who stalks my journal for a while gets preggo so anyone wanting a BFP come stalk me lol

Funny you say that, I just started stalking your journal yesterday! <3

You are so fab with giving advice and being supportive! It's all in due time Twag.. Cuz ur pretty great. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Twag

I am a little frustrated Lamago but not massively as I am very happy for all my bnb friends :flower:

Haha :haha: BFP coming your way :thumbup:

Thanks I try to be helpful and support people & treat people the way I would like to be treated of course sometimes it back fires on me but hey ho lol

We are all aiming for the same thing an LO and so need people around us who understand our stresses & joys etc 

:hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

:flower:

Ok. So first of, I of course forgot to take my temp this morning :dohh:... would'ce been my fourth day taking it. I guess 3 days in a row is my maximum capacity. 

SO far so good. I still haven't started taking the B6 & Folic Acid sup.. Maybe I'll do every other day. I read up on the dosage, and it is pretty minimal. SO, we'll see.

Today I'm finally feeling more like myself. I went to dance last night, really got in to it. And, I also realized the Fertilaid had made me really lazy and slow. Yesterday was like myself again :bodyb: 

How's everyone!?? Any updates? POAS reports?? (any stick ,i'll take whatever you got, OPKs... HPT, whatever)

TWAG! Tomorrow is the big day! HOUSE time! You ready?


----------



## Twag

All good here just plodding along

Both nervous & exited about seeing the house tomorrow hoping to get a move date out of them :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Snackimals Ov :dust: 10 truck loads coming your way :dust: been told it will arrive in about 12 hours with the flight and all lol


----------



## Snackimals

Good morning Twag! 
I'm still waiting for O, of course. But I think with all your guys'es luv and PMA (I'm so shattered using acronyms) I'm set! 

Today I am ridiculously swore from a hard dance day Thursday and an insane work out last night. I'm taking the day off life today. My man is baking me breakfast, he's cleaning the house today, and I'm to just relax and get some bead work done. 

Can't wait to hear how the house stuff goes Twag!

So, Texas. You have to post an updated picture of yourself! Come on!! Please :)

Lilly! Have an awesome SoCal weekend! I wish I was crusing LA wit you! 

Where's Lamago been? 
Ameli?
Just hit it and quit it, or what? ;)


----------



## lamago

Twag, I'm glad your keeping your advice coming. I'm starting to get a little jealous of all my prrggo friends and husband says I'm jinxing us for having I'll feelings. But I'm just jealous is all.

Sorry I've Ben Mia, I have been so exhausted lately and my brother was involved in an accident. He's going to be ok but the late night calls and waiting to hear took its toll.

Now I am 3 days past o think, but I was not able to bd after I got my first peak, also I still have lots of watery cm. maybe it's the fertility blend? Not sure. 


I'm feeling like I missed it tough and I'm praying to BFP this month so I won't have to do the scar hsg ;(

How's everyone less doing?


----------



## Twag

Sending lots of dust to you ladies :dust:

Sorry I am not joining you on the TTC train this cycle but probably a good thing since Cycle 7 has been a wacky one :wacko:

Lots of O :dust:, BFP :dust: and :hug: to those that need it 

We can do it ladies we will all get our BFP :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks Twag! :hugs:

And I don't usually say this about temps before 8dpo, but yours are looking really good :thumbup: I mean all of ours are high after OV, that's normal, but yours are _*really*_ high! And that isn't normal for you! (peeked at your old charts) So I hope this is a good sign for you! :dust:


----------



## Twag

Aww thanks Lilly love your PMA but unfortunatly the high temps for me this month are nothing to do with TTC as we are on a break TTC wise for cycle 7 :shrug:
The high temp of today is due to me feeling like poo I have a horrible sore throat & cough and just feel boiling hot but shivers at the same time :sick: :(

I do hope however when I do jump back onto the TTC wagon that my temps look like this :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Awww I see, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. I haven't been keeping up too well with everyone, with me being on vacation and all. I do think I remember you mentioning that hubby wasn't up to it due to staying with parents, right?

We fly back home to Hawaii today :happydance: It's been fun but we are soooo ready to get back home and I miss my furbabies!! But I will be back to being able to keep up with everyone's TTC journeys and txbiscuit's preggo journey!! :thumbup:

AFM, I'm in a weird place right now with the declining temp over the last few days....I kinda want to fall into NTNP. I hate putting all this effort in and not getting anywhere *pout* I don't know what to do. I know I want to start a new prenatal...I hear geritol has gotten good results...fact or fiction (since it's not an actual prenatal)...it's still a multi, couldn't hurt.


----------



## Twag

Yeah that is right :thumbup:

Any signs of the dreaded :witch:?

What cycle is this TTC Lilly?

If you think you will feel less stressed etc not knowing what your cycle is doing or when you O and just going down the NTNP route then go for it :thumbup: you can always change your mind :hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

Good morning!

I'm checking in with y'all. Let me start with saying that everyone is being so 'sad' these days. We are in desperate need of a BFP... I know :'(

I think when Texas happened we all just figured we'd be dropping like flies. I guess we need to move to Texas or something.


----------



## Twag

I'm not sad because I know it will happen :thumbup:

WE ARE ALL GETTING OUR :bfp: THIS YEAR

everyone repeat after me :haha:

We can do it ladies we need to not let the negativity take us over or the let evil :witch: see that she gets us down we need to show her we are in charge and we are getting our forever bfp :thumbup:

MASSIVE :hug:

Think positively and positive things will happen right?

:dust:


----------



## Snackimals

I do believe that Twag. I really do.
On our own, or with medical help, I know this year will be 'the one'... 
I am way more at peace with that this cycle. The 90-day rush and hype has mellowed. Almost 3 full months past New Years (when we decided to step on the gas towards TTC), I just feel normal about it. While the last three months have been like a child-like or made-for-TV-movie fantasy...

I think I just grew-up a little bit and adjusted my attitude.


----------



## txbiscuit

I love all of you guys! And yes, you are ALL getting your BFPs this year, even if it takes moving to Texas. (Y'all think I'm kidding, but I'm not!)

Lilly - I'm sorry your vacation ended, but I'm glad you'll be back to stalk us all. I've missed you!

Twag - Ugh! I hate being sick. I can't even imagine how you're feeling, with the stress of your house on top of your illness. I hope you feel better soon!

Snackimals - You will get there! I know it, even if I have to personally deliver a truckload of baby dust. 

Lamago - Jealousy won't jinx you. It is one of the most natural, universal human emotions. It's totally OK and normal to feel jealous. People get BFPs both when they are floating along on clouds of positivity and "just relax"-ing, and when they schedule BD, read everything they can get their hands on, and occasionally get stressed out about the whole process. One of my teachers in high school used to say, "Jealousy is OK. Just remember - happiness is not a finite resource. Someone else's happiness does not have to take away from your own." It always made me feel a little better, even though I admittedly still wished I could have been the one with the summer internship or the cute senior boyfriend or whatever. Now I'm rambling, so I will stop. 

Is your brother doing well after his accident? It is so stressful to have a loved one in an accident, even if you know they are going to be OK.


----------



## LillyTame

No AF yet and this is cycle 3. I guess the longer I try the less positive I am. And this cycle I have not had ONE BnB friend to get her BFP! And like Snackimals said...I think after tx and ahem...someone else got their BFP I was hoping the momentum was going to continue.

I think for this next cycle I'm going to try to keep positive the whole cycle! Boy thats going to be hard lol. But from CD1 to BFP...I'm going to think preggo! Lol *whisper* Otherwise, if I don't join twag and her PMA I might just have to kill her! 

But since Im still in THIS cycle I'm going to vent about all the itty bitty babies in the airport today! OMG this one can't even be a month! I just want to go over and find a reason to hold her lmao like if mom needs to go to the bathroom or something...ok my crazy is coming out lmao but seriously has that happened to any of you? You see a stranger with a little one and you want to hold it soooooo bad just to get a smell and new baby fix?lol


----------



## Snackimals

no. that has never happened to me, ever, actually.

you are one crazy-lady! hahahaha!


----------



## LillyTame

lmao! Every time I see one I want to hold it!


----------



## Twag

Please don't kill me :( I have be through the bad months where I have been sad & cried & hated ttc but now moving towards month 8 (9 if u include ntnp) I have figured I need to just chill & keep positive *wisper* even tho inside I am going crazy loco lol

I do not get the urge to cuddle every baby lol you are a crazy lady :wacko: kidding but I do get the pang of jealousy & my heart screams out I WANT MY BABY :(

:hugs: & :dust:

Lilly u :test: yet?


----------



## Snackimals

yeah.. good question Lilly: you test yet?!!!


----------



## Snackimals

Twag said:


> Please don't kill me :( I have be through the bad months where I have been sad & cried & hated ttc but now moving towards month 8 (9 if u include ntnp) I have figured I need to just chill & keep positive *wisper* even tho inside I am going crazy loco lol
> 
> I do not get the urge to cuddle every baby lol you are a crazy lady :wacko: kidding but I do get the pang of jealousy & my heart screams out I WANT MY BABY :(

:shrug: I'm serious, other peoples kids/babies don't inspire much in me. Maybe because I'm Mexican and there's always WAY too many kids everywhere I go... I want my own, but I totally don't want to _deal_ with anybody elses'. 
In fact, my girlfriend with the now 8month old... :dohh: SO SICK of her and her 'Look at the baby! Look at the baby!' nonsense. I feel sorry for her kid... he looks like he wants to be asleep about 90% of the time, but she's too stuck on showing him off to let him sleep. Quite the contrary of holding him, I want to rip him out of her arms and take him to his craddle... maybe sing/hum him to sleep and lock her out for hours. 

Fwwww. Ok. Venting done.


----------



## Twag

:haha: yeah I like handing other people's children back to them but I just get jealous really as I really want my own :(


----------



## txbiscuit

I realized last night that I'm just not very into other people's kids. I love my nieces and nephew, and think they're cute even when they're throwing tantrums or sick, and feel a strong need to protect them and comfort them. But outside of family? I'm really only interested in other people's kids if they're somehow cute or funny. If they are puking or crying or whining or running around screaming? I feel bad for their parents (I don't blame them or anything - kids are just kids sometimes), but I don't really want to interact with them. 

I am maybe just a terrible person.


----------



## Twag

Not at all TX I am exactly the same love and adore my nieces & nephews but my cousins children :nope: friends :nope:

Weird eh??


----------



## txbiscuit

Not weird to me! Thank God I'm not alone!


----------



## Snackimals

No you are not Texas... you are normal!
That's exactly how I feel about people's kids. And, since my siblings have no kids, I don't care THAT much about anyone's child.

You are just about the closest I get to having a sister have a baby! I AM invested in our little biscuit! And it's refreshing! Probably cuz you are so likeable, it's easy to already like your kid! :)


----------



## txbiscuit

Awww! That is so sweet Snackimals! That made my day! :friends: :cloud9:

We are a circle of aunties in here.


----------



## Twag

Aww :friends: your baby TX is going to have a lot of aunties :thumbup: :haha:

My mum is the same about other peoples children too - glad we are normal :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

After my man's nephew was born, I think everyone was irritated with me that I didnt beg to hold him or have some cute thing to say about him every time I saw him... And now, at 2yrs, he is an absolute PAIN in the butt! Total anti-christ. Throws fits EVERYTIME we see him, guaranteed! 

I told my man, kids are just like 'little people' to me. They are not exempt from having to be charming and charismatic to win me over. I dont beg adults, and I surely will not beg a child. If his nephew wants to be cool, I am totally game! Sometimes he is nice, and I've played with him on several occasions. But, most of the time he is rude, cries because we are looking at him, screams at everyone... I totally ignore him. Just like I would anyone behaving this way. 

Lucky he's a kid, so he IS exempt from being judged. I judge his parents instead <3


----------



## Twag

:haha: our friends have 2 anti-christ children they are pure evil and need a good smack I totally blame the parents :haha: and avoid the children as much as I can! I can say on the occasions where we have looked after them & no parents little angels!! goes to prove it is down to the parents! They are useless!


----------



## LillyTame

I see a pattern here...all of you have children in your lives, one way or the other....nephews, nieces, friends with kids....I don't! At least none that I am close to and see frequently. Maybe that's why my want to be near littles ones is more desperate lol :shrug:

I did test...:bfn: I took my temp this morning too and it went up a tiny bit, but I didn't add it to FF yet because I really didnt want everyone telling me I still have a chance lol (this is still my NMA opposite of PMA cycle remember) besides I slept like crap due to the cat voicing how she felt about us being away for so long and I went back to my old thermometer which hasn't been used in 2 wks. AF is due today but I usually start later in the afternoon. :coffee:


----------



## txbiscuit

Aw, Lilly... I'm sorry you didn't sleep. I tend to do better with a NMA most of the time, so I know how you feel. :flower:

This is how I picture your cat:
:serenade:


----------



## Twag

Maybe Lilly but other people's horror children does not take away the strong ache I have for wanting my own lol

Ok so hope the :witch: doesn't show but if she does :hugs: & onwards & upwards to next cycle :thumbup:

You decided on ttc or ntnp yet?


----------



## LillyTame

OH talked me into continuing to TTC. He said we just had a lot going on the last cycle and we can't just give up. :hugs::cloud9: I love him.

I would like to add though, as I explained to him, it wasn't that I was giving up on us having a baby...I was kinda feeling like I wanted to give up on all the TTC stuff. There are some people that have done the exact same things and got their BFP 1st cycle. It sucks to go through all this and have nothing to show for it. I guess my thinking is that if we are only NTNP I can blame no BFP on that...but if we are doing everything possible, then what's wrong?! :nope:

So with my rock (OH) by my side and my BnB pals for support....we will give TTC a few more months then talk to the doc. :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lamago

Lilytame i'm glad you are moving onto PMA next cycle. I will have to try that as well as this cycle has been full of negative thoughts.

I feel the same about other peoples kids. WHen we told our family we were ttc, we got alot of them giving us kids to take care of at parties. Here so you can practice they say. I tell them I want to take care of my own kids not theirs =) But I say it in a nice friendly way :winkwink:

I feel so bad when hubby and I are around little kids becuase the way he looks at them and talks about them you can tell he is soooooo ready. It hurts my heart not to have one already :nope: sigh


----------



## lamago

I still have 10 days left in my NPA cycle = )


----------



## Snackimals

Hey Lamago! We are both on cycle 5(ish)... I kinda lost track. I think its 5 for me, although secretly I think its 4. But, it feels like 5. SO THERE! Ha.

You are brave! I havent told anyone we are trying... and prob wont.


----------



## lamago

lol, well the first month felt like the 12th month for me! I'm so impatient. I'm not so brave, im 35 so everyone was on my case already. It's easier to tell them yes I AM stop looking at me strangely! I have a large very involved family so there are no boundaries. 

I get all sort of tips too. My mom said go to the beach and rub your belly in the sand. :haha: I'm going this weekend.


----------



## LillyTame

Rub your belly in the sand? Now that's a new one! But we go to the beach a lot, so might as well do it lmao at the very least my skin can use some exfoliation lol


----------



## lamago

It's only weird if it doesn't work! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twag

Only my Mum & sister know about us ttc & that was only because our 1st month ttc we had a chemical & I needed their advice & support no one else knows :nope: & I'm glad we get enough pressure off everyone anyway & they don't know let alone being 8 months down the line with nothing :(

Starting cycle 7 so gong past he half a year point that was the hardest one for me I had total melt down left bnb for a week stopped all discussion of ttc in my journal but I am ok now dreaded the fact hat next cycle is #8 and potentially ttc break too DH dependent (due to still being at my parents :grr:)

I'm not ready to be defeated & go to the doctors yet I have 2 bnb friends who got past the 12month mark went to dr had blood tests got preggo with no help :shrug: :wacko:
I know it will happen :thumbup: just hope it is 2013 BFP lol


----------



## LillyTame

I know it will happen for you twag :hugs: and I can't wait to celebrate your PMA BFP!:happydance::thumbup:

I've been meaning to ask, what does your name mean/stand for?

I'm off to sleep *pout* don't wanna go back to work tomorrow lol. I might be a tiny bit quiet...gotta catch up on all the work I've missed. Depends on how motivated I am tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Twag

My username is the first initial of my name T and then the first 3 letters of my surname Wag Twag :thumbup:

Sleep well


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww ok. :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

No need to be defeated Twag. You are right, we must keep a positive attitude because really any month could be the month! 

Tomorrow I am going in for my day 23 Progesterone test. I think I ovulated later this month so i'm waiting an extra two days.

I'm also beginning to think cbfm has my lh surge wrong because this month I had wet cm for at least three days after lh surge and my temparute didn't go up until the third day.


----------



## Twag

:hug: ladies I feel we need a group hug :hug:


----------



## lamago

Group HUG!


----------



## txbiscuit

:friends::hug::friends::hug::friends::hug::friends::hug::friends::hug::friends:


----------



## LillyTame

:hug::friends::hugs2::hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

Why is everyone hugging around here? What'd I miss!? You little hippies!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Why is everyone hugging around here? What'd I miss!? You little hippies!

Come on Snack...join in the PMA for a cycle! lol I know we are usually anti-mushy around here, but I need to try something new! :hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

:ignore:


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl:


Come on over to the PMA side...we have lollipops and COFFEE! :lolly::coffee:

Oh my goodness....OH made nachos...I think I'm going to burst :sick: Don't worry, no more binge fest as soon as we join the gym! :bodyb:


----------



## Twag

We had chilli last night :thumbup: yummy


----------



## Twag

Right enough of the mushy stuff :ignore:

What is everyone doing for their new cycle to get their BFP apart from the obvious lol


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee:
Good day WORLD!!! 

Hope everyone is back to there senses and stopped hugging already. Fist bump to everyone, lets keep it fierce :bodyb: Yeah!

So. This cycle I am doing a lot less of the obvious. Typically, we have BD Fest for about 8 days! If I ovulate on the 15th, we are like BDing from CD8-CD16. Not this time. So done with that!
Im thinking CD 11, 13, 14, 15, 16. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Come on over to the PMA side...we have lollipops and COFFEE! :lolly::coffee:
> 
> Oh my goodness....OH made nachos...I think I'm going to burst :sick: Don't worry, no more binge fest as soon as we join the gym! :bodyb:

You almost had me with the COFFEE... but, had you said NACHOS and COFFEE, Good God... you can get me to do anything!

EDIT: I forgot to add in my previous post that I am using SoftCups this time too!


----------



## Twag

:haha: LOVE Mexican food yummy

OK your BD pattern sounds good to me let me know how you get on with the softcups as I am interested in giving them a try :thumbup:

I am planning on using preseed :thumbup: and only planning on DTD my fertile week so BAM 5 days in a row :haha: that is what we did cycle 1 and annoyingly had a chemical so planning this time it better blooming stick! tried SMEP but OMG so much effort lol


----------



## Snackimals

Right!? SMEP is just killing my mo-jo! And, it's so tiring. Gosh. 
Don't quote me, I may go back to it in the future, but this cycle, I need a break.

5days sounds viable. You got my support! Plus, you'll be in your new house, 'baptizing' the place! SO much positive energy and sexyness in general! Something has got to give! It's like, destiny or something.


----------



## Twag

I know right we tried it for 2 cycles and just by the time I actually O Dh was exhausted lol 
So refocusing all the effort onto the most important time of the whole cycle no point wasting energy & sperm :haha:

Yes as doing my calculations as us women do I should O right around the time we move! :thumbup: and if I am lucky stress will delay O a little to make sure we catch it :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I don't think there is much I'm changing up this cycle...I think last cycle had a lot of potential but with traveling and a few other issues, we didn't get to BD as much as I would have liked AND I had forgotten the softcups and preseed at home! :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

Thats it Lilly!
This cycle is extra sexy, full of cough syrup, and soft-cupping every time! 
We can do this!


----------



## lamago

DH and I both get really exhausted with the bd. It's just so much! = ). This month I think I learned that the lh surge for me is a few days before O. I had egcm for at least two days after. In the past I didnt notice it.


----------



## lamago

Ladies,

We've been kind of quiet over her. I know it's the weekend but I have taken a turn into the obsessed. I'm 7-9 days past ovulation. Not sure since ff changed my o date based on temp but my lh surge was peak two days before then. 

Anyhow, 5 days ago I was getting sharp pains in my right side. I didn't think anything of it but now after obsessing and reading posts I'm convinced its a sympton and I'm dying to test. It's making this one of the longer cycles for me! I hate getting my hopes up so much.


----------



## LillyTame

Hey lamago! Yay for getting close to testing! How long are you trying to wait?


----------



## LillyTame

https://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/736x/40/f1/b5/40f1b529df399d218368d929bb6993e1.jpg

lol but I think this is one that's more for my coworkers because I don't want to annoy any of your guys lol


----------



## Ameli

Hey guys! It's been awhile. I just recovered from a nasty bout with the flu that started during AF. :sick:Super fun. I spent the last several days playing catch up at work and haven't been on here at all. TXbiscuit, i feel for you about your job. Hope things get better. My workplace has been going through some changes too, and my workload and stress levels have increased big time (not great for ttc or pregnancy). I just read through all of the posts to catch up a bit. Interesting to hear what you're all doing this cycle to change it up. I decided to try and temp, use pressed and smep this cycle. But getting over being sick put a bit of a wrench in the plan at the beginning of the cycle. Wasn't up to bd until cd 11. Then I used a digital opk for the 1st time on cd 12 (Friday night) and got a smiley face! So we bd cd 11, 12, and 13 and used preseed. I got a bbt but didn't use it until this morning, so I'm sure it won't really be that useful this cycle. Anywho, sorry for the long post! Hope you're all having a nice weekend! :flower:


----------



## lamago

Amelia, sounds like a good plan. I tried preeseed this month nut only twice. I have to get into a better habit.

I've been feeling so pains and bloating in my stomach which has made me think could this be the month? I hope so. I'm testing tomorrow 9 or 11 days dpo.


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck lamago! I hope it's your month. When is AF due?

I'm glad to see you back, Ameli! I'm sorry you had the flu - that's the worst. I hope stress levels even out for you at work.


----------



## Snackimals

Good morning ladies!

what an insane weekend.... Easter is just pastel colored crazyness.
good to be back in gear.

You know, I feel less stressed to fill anyone in on my current 'events' with TTC since I started doing Fertility Friend stuff more. I know y'all can read my chart at the click of a button and see whats up... So, I get really lazy to come on here with more of the same. 

I'll be catching up with everyone.


----------



## LillyTame

Sending everyone lots of hugs and sticky bean dust! I hope we get to see some BFPs this month! :thumbup:

:hug::dust::hug::dust:


----------



## Snackimals

BFP BFP BFP!
I am crossing my fingers for at least ONE this month!


----------



## lamago

Yes,BFP dust to us all. I tested today and got bfn. I also received lab results with 4.5 progesterone. But maybe it was day 5 instead 7 because of late o. So confused right but still hoping and praying for BFP.


----------



## lamago

O was 4 days late so af should be Thursday


----------



## Twag

Lots of :dust: for BFPs this month :dust:


----------



## Snackimals

So, Twag. How is the house? 
You 'baptize' it yet? :sex:


----------



## Twag

Not in the house yet Snackimals we are still waiting to find out our completion date (move date) we should have been finding out today but still nothing - thinking I might give them a call see what is going on but I am scared too incase it is delayed some more :wacko:

Hoping we will be in before my fertile patch so we can get some :sex: and TTC action in this cycle - AF still lingering here as well as my horrible cold :(

How is everyone else that side of the pond?


----------



## Snackimals

I will update y'all with my latest activities.

I got a +OPK Sunday. We BD'd at around noon, which is only remarkable because we NEVER do sexytime in the morning, or before dark really. I was not expecting the +OPK, so we did what we could since we were hosting an Adult Easter Egg Hunt at around 4pm. I softcupped it :)

Yesterday we had a BD sesh for lunch, around 1pm. And, again at around midnight last night. I was really stressing about last night because I started getting my O cramps just around 3pm. 

I think today might be a wise investment. But, we'll see.

This cycle has been WAY more relaxed than any other. We BD'd: CD 9, 11, 13, 14(2x), and possibly today at 15. And thats it.* No Sex Fest this time. *


----------



## txbiscuit

Ah Twag, I'm sorry. That's really stressful. My sister and her family got fed up and moved into their house before all the details were finished, and they've had a nightmare of a time getting everything straight. Even though it sucks that they're making you wait - at least perhaps they will get everything finished. I hope things go smoothly for you from here on out. 

It is a sunny but humid day here in Texas. My hair is somehow greasy and frizzy at the same time. It's not quite the look I was going for when I got ready for work this morning.


----------



## Twag

Snackimals that sounds like a great timing for your :sex: action FXd :dust:

Txbiscuit - I wish we could move in but we are not allowed and even then we are still going to have snagging list of things that will need to be fixed! :dohh:

Freezing here brr


----------



## LillyTame

Well Snack if you catch this eggy you can tell your little one he/she was a special delivery from the easter bunny!:haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Heeheheee...
One of the chicks at the house, cuz I dunno her name- she came with someone, was telling us how she was really into Wicca and pagan stuff and how 'today' (Easter) actually ligned up this year appropriately with the most 'fertile day of the year'... (and yes, she was drunkinsh... maybe more)...

I thought that was pretty cool info, for whatever its worth coming from a drunk witch... hahahaha.


----------



## Twag

:haha: that is cool snackimals FXd for you


----------



## txbiscuit

That's awesome Snack! Drunk :witch: heehee

Y'all. Tomorrow is OH's birthday. I didn't exactly forget, but I don't have a gift. Any ideas??


----------



## Snackimals

tomorrow is cutting it close... 
Some concert DVD he doesnt have of a band he loves..., a watch... or some certificate for an 'experience'... 

I guess I'd have to know more about your mans' taste.


----------



## txbiscuit

I am the worst. In my head, it's still March. Argh!

I'm thinking of a last-minute trip somewhere (maybe San Antonio). I am really cutting it close.


----------



## LillyTame

You're giving him a BABY! Isn't that good enough?! :rofl: No, no no, I'm just joking, but that was my first thought! lol I'm hoping I can give OH a BFP stick for his birthday *le sigh, a girl can dream.

Like Snack..not knowing your man's taste...I can only think of baby related stuff...like a matching t-shirt for him and baby. That's all I can think of! I suck at gift giving :dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

I don't even know what his taste is... He likes getting stuff for work, but that's not really fun to buy/give, as he has to pick out the things that will work for him.

I think I may just go to the specialty beer store and get him 12 different craft beers for him to try. Then I can put some money in our vacation account. It's boring, but he'll like that as much as anything else.


----------



## txbiscuit

I may also get him a "Daddy loves me" onesie for the baby... But let's be honest. That's more for me than for him. :rofl:


----------



## lamago

txbiscuit, no kidding, but i'm sure he will love it too.

AFM, waiting on AF. I took temperature this morning and was up higher than yesterday but I also didnt get alot of sleep. I'll post my chart if I figure out how to do it. 

FX crossed.


----------



## txbiscuit

Ooh, good luck lamago! Have you had any spotting? High temps are a good sign!


----------



## Snackimals

The beer idea is a keeper in my book! 
Guys LOVE that kinda stuff, if they like beer. 

I'm gunna be totally full of myself right now, but; I am a great gifter. And, your idea is totally good! Plus, guys do love cheesy baby stuff too ;)
I've thrown 2 babyshowers for guy friends, and they loved it just as much, opening little gifts and Daddy Loves Me stuff...


----------



## txbiscuit

I think he will like it. Also, I haven't been in the mood for seafood (OH's favorite) since my BFP. I just texted him to meet me at one of his favorite seafood restaurants after I leave work - he's super excited. I think I will pull this off! :wohoo:

It is storming really badly right now (hail, lightning), and I have about a 3/4 mile walk to my car from my office, so I'm stuck at work. At least I will have some comp time to use later this week!
:rain:


----------



## lamago

No spotting but having ewcm and cramps so maybe AF is coming.

I live in LA so we dont get much rain out here


----------



## txbiscuit

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust:

We get a lot of rain (floods, really) certain times of year. Not often enough that I remember to bring my umbrella with me!


----------



## lamago

Fx, well see what tomorrows temp looks like


----------



## Twag

Tx biscuit the beer idea is a winner I know it would be for my DH :thumbup:

It is my sisters birthday today too (3rd)

Lamago your chart is looking great :thumbup: FXd :dust:


----------



## Twag

I seem to have lost all sign of PMA on this side of the pond :(


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh no! Are you stressed mostly about the house, or is there other stuff making things stressful?


----------



## Twag

Mostly house which then has a knock on effect to everything else including TTC and study!

:wacko:


----------



## lamago

Twag, hopefully your house gets done soon so you can put that all behind you. You are going to love being in it tough =)

Happy B-Day Twag's Sister. 

I met my husband 4 years ago today. I was hoping for BFP but it looks like my temps dropped today and i'm feeling bloated/cramping so I think I see AF in sight. :nope: That puts me at six months and I guess I'll have to take the damn HSG test.


----------



## Twag

Oh no :hugs:

How comes you get a HSG test at cycle 6? I only ask as here they will only talk to you at the doctors if you have been trying for at least a year :wacko:


----------



## lamago

The obgyn wants to give me the HSG because i'm over 35. 

I it varies so much by doctor. My doctor doesnt want to give me clomid and other's get it after 3 months of trying. My nurse even told me the other OBGYN would have probably given it to me already with my progesterone levels. 

But the main reason is my age.


----------



## Twag

Ahh ok sorry for being nosy :blush:


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm glad your doctor is at least moving forward with treatment as far as the HSG is concerned. I wonder why your doctor doesn't want to do Clomid? Is she concerned about multiples since you are ovulating? Your temperatures don't seem to get very high after ovulation.


----------



## lamago

No worries Twag, that's why were TTC buddies! :happydance:

Yeah, this was my first month charting my temperature more often and it does resemble a low progesterone trend. Yesterdays' temp was the highest I have seen. Plus I already knew i'm low because i got a 7 and 9.4 level in my last two months. This month was 4.5 but I went 4 days early because I didnt know about late O.

She doesnt want to give it to me because she says i'm ovulating and don't need it. She hasn't really address the low progresterone problem. Says I can still get pregnant. Says I should do HSG before referring me to FS. :nope:


----------



## Twag

At least they are looking into things and sorting stuff out Lamago :thumbup: that is a step in the right direction have you tried yourself to eat more protein etc I think that is meant to help with progesterone? Or a bvitamin complex?

Just a thought :shrug:

Got my completion date 11th April :yipee: well I told them that was when we were completing and they agreed now just need our solicitor to do his job and quick :wacko: but we will be in before my birthday


----------



## Ameli

Just wanted to check in with you all. Nothing too exciting going on for me, still early in the TWW. Just trying to keep busy with work. Lamago, I hope that AF doesn't come, but I agree with the others that it will be good to move forward and take some action if she does arrive. Txbiscuit, sounds like you settled on a good plan for your husband - mine loves anything to do with craft beer, especially a good IPA. Twag, I hope things get better for you too. Moving into a new home is so stressful on top of everything else going on in daily life.


----------



## txbiscuit

How is everyone doing? 

This is me: :sick: (Again. Always.)

OH had a nice birthday. He was most excited about the fancy seafood, but he did really like the beers.


----------



## Twag

Glad your hubby had a good birthday :thumbup:

Sorry your :sick: but for a good cause :hugs:

Me I am ok about to go to bed but Friday tomorrow wohoo :yipee: and 1 week until I complete on my new house :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

No!!!!!!!! Not the barfies again!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey Tx :howdy:

Headache for me today. But my mood is a lot better and I'm feeling a lot more productive (rewarding myself right now with a BnB break lol).

Tomorrow is CD10...time for me to get back on the TTC wagon lol. I'm going to start my temping again, I want to use temps to confirm OV, BUT I don't know how long I'll continue to temp afterwards. Seeing those ups and downs every other day is draining! Wondering....is that an implantation spike/dip? :shrug: 

(if I end up making it to cycle 9, I'll temp all the way through 12 so I'll have consistant data for a FS, in case they need to look for signs of low progesterone or something, but looking at my prior months I don't think that's my issue, but I'm no expert.)


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> No!!!!!!!! Not the barfies again!!!

I know, right? At least it is getting better - it's not all day, everyday anymore. And Twag is right; it's for a good cause. I think I'll feel better as soon as I leave work - it's somehow so much worse to get sick in a public bathroom that hundreds of people use. Blah!

In related news, an opportunity just opened up in a slightly nicer department at my same organization. I could probably get a slight raise if they hired me, and I'd still qualify for FMLA and the in-house daycare (I don't know if I've gotten into the daycare situation, but it's a pretty nice deal.) If you were me, would you 1.) not apply b/c you're pregnant, and know you'd be off for 3 of the next 10 months, 2.) Apply, but disclose the pregnancy, or 3.) Apply and not disclose the pregnancy? 

I could definitely use a change of pace, but I feel sort of guilty leaving my department in the lurch (after so many others left recently). I also don't want to burn bridges with the new or old department with maternity leave. Thoughts?


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm sorry you have a headache, Lil, but I'm glad your mood is better. The sun is finally shining again in Texas, so I'm in a slightly better mood myself. 

Temping is stressful, but addictive. I could definitely see giving it up after a while, but I could also see myself missing any information that I could be using to drive myself crazy in the 2WW.


----------



## Snackimals

dude.. you just said so much more than I have ever even noticed on my chart... ! Don't get me started with your crazy paranoia and addictions! I got plenty of my own! 

i was just laughing at myself cuz i cought myself thinking 'Hey, my temp really went up today, that must mean something because last month i didnt have that...'
Ummm, yeah. Last month I had no anything cuz I wasn't even temping at ALL! Ugh! Whats wrong with me! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> No!!!!!!!! Not the barfies again!!!
> 
> I know, right? At least it is getting better - it's not all day, everyday anymore. And Twag is right; it's for a good cause. I think I'll feel better as soon as I leave work - it's somehow so much worse to get sick in a public bathroom that hundreds of people use. Blah!
> 
> In related news, an opportunity just opened up in a slightly nicer department at my same organization. I could probably get a slight raise if they hired me, and I'd still qualify for FMLA and the in-house daycare (I don't know if I've gotten into the daycare situation, but it's a pretty nice deal.) If you were me, would you 1.) not apply b/c you're pregnant, and know you'd be off for 3 of the next 10 months, 2.) Apply, but disclose the pregnancy, or 3.) Apply and not disclose the pregnancy?
> 
> I could definitely use a change of pace, but I feel sort of guilty leaving my department in the lurch (after so many others left recently). I also don't want to burn bridges with the new or old department with maternity leave. Thoughts?Click to expand...

3! go with 3!


----------



## LillyTame

lol @ Snack

#3! @ tx


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL. Thanks you two! :friends:


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I was just thinking life happens and the company has to deal with it! I understand your concerns though too just like at my work, people wonder why I didn't take a longer leave, it was because we are so under staffed and I felt guilty. But my life/decisions can't be put on hold for here because this place will keep functioning even without me.


----------



## Snackimals

Lilly is making a whole lot of sense right now, Texas.


----------



## Ameli

Agreed. Option #3. I think it's good you're thinking about it like you are, but you have to do the best thing for yourself and your family. Sounds like you're a solid, thoughtful employee so you're really not doing anything wrong here. I have similar internal struggles with my job (different situations, I just mean the guilt). LillyTame is right though, they'll be ok when you have to take your leave, and then you'll come back as an awesome employee maybe even making more money than now! That is so great to have daycare provided at your office, by the way.


----------



## Twag

At 10weeks you don't need to be telling them yet so I would go with option #3 too :thumbup:

I chart all cycle as I found when I didn't it stressed me out more plus it is habit now I have been doing it for so damn long I will miss it if I am not temping :haha: :blush:


----------



## lamago

Snakimals are you getting close to testing? I'm on day three now so I want to live vicariously through you. :winkwink:

I scheduled my hsg for Thursday and I'm so scared!! Now I'm even delusional and think I pregnant be use I keep getting spasm and abdominal pain. But of course all tests say bfn.

I'm starting to get over my disappointment for this month and decided I'm doing soy isoflones this month and started taking maca. Last month I took ngc fertility blend but I'm just not sure if what's in it helped because my levels came back even lower 4.5.

I don't have a test for this month, so I wonder if I get higher temps that means my progesterone is up? Any thoughts?

Txbiscuit, did you apply?


----------



## Twag

Sorry Lamago :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm sorry things are weird with your cycle lamago. I hope this is your month!

I've got my application ready. The job should be posted tomorrow (I heard about it early through a friend).


----------



## Snackimals

Fingers and toes crossed for you Texas!!! 

Sorry I've been so unplugged this weekend. I got no notification all day yesterday of new posts! I have a LOT to catch up on.

I also have little news. I have no symptoms besides my usual IBS... which definitely turned up this weekend. Today has been better since afternoon. If I linked it to anything... I had frozen yogurt for lunch, and a bean n rice burrito- homemade everything. Maybe it's all been more protein than usual... 

I did have some minimal cramping today. Nothing too painful, just a little different for me at this stage. But it didn't last long, and I just feel whatever about it now. Otherwise, absolutely no symptoms. 

I did not take my temperature this morning either, as to not dwell on anything today. I'm just so not pumped about this cycle, I'm gunna be a bummer for you guys. I won't test until CD29. No messing around this time...


----------



## LillyTame

OMG Snack! 9 more days?! You are going to drive me insane!


----------



## Ameli

You have willpower, Snackimals! Me, not so much. I tested this morning but BFN. Still pretty early to test, so I'm not upset. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Twag

I am waiting to O and hoping to all goodness that this cycle she wants to show up late like cd16 rather than her normal between cd12-14 :wacko:


----------



## Snackimals

I'm just not that in to it anymore... the POAS. Ah. I got plenty to keep me busy. 

(note. Thayet is viewing our thread. How nice. Really.)


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I'm just not that in to it anymore... the POAS. Ah. I got plenty to keep me busy.
> 
> (note. Thayet is viewing our thread. How nice. Really.)

That's how I felt the last cycle...until about 2 days before I was ready to test lol then I was POAS crazy, but at least it didn't start at 5dpo like the previous 2 cycles.

(And...no comment. :dohh:)


----------



## Snackimals

Couldn't help it. It was an observation.


----------



## Twag

I never get the POAS urge I dread it actually as so scared of another chemical and I know that as soon as I do test (only when late) AF turns up straight away like it kicks her into action :grr:

:hugs: snackimals this ttc lark is hard work :dohh:

(Who is watching us?? :wacko:)


----------



## Snackimals

We had a very clean falling out with a TTC lady on this website... It was something a part of our initial thread. Nothing noteworthy, just really clear that we were all parting ways with her, and her with us. So, seeing her viewing our new thread today, it was kinda touching. Although, its a little and too late. You get me? ;)


----------



## Twag

Ahhh ok lol :winkwink:


----------



## thayet

my apologies for being curious as to how you all were doing, and hoping for positive news.. I won't make that mistake again. for the record, my decision to leave the old thread had very little to do with you all, and a lot to do with my current situation. feel free to read up on it over in my journal, seeing as how this is a public site, and all. 

I'll stay out of your thread from now on.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> my apologies for being curious as to how you all were doing, and hoping for positive news.. I won't make that mistake again. for the record, my decision to leave the old thread had very little to do with you all, and a lot to do with my current situation. feel free to read up on it over in my journal, seeing as how this is a public site, and all.
> 
> I'll stay out of your thread from now on.

Please don't feel excluded. This thread is open to anyone. 

I'll definitely check out your journal. I've been wondering how you're doing. :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

What's wrong tx? Why does your status say sad? Still upset over the chickens?


----------



## txbiscuit

Oops. I forgot I changed my mood to "sad" yesterday.

I was probably being really melodramatic. I just never thought I'd be running around my backyard at 2am, pregnant, dressed in my nightclothes, chasing a possum and three bloody, traumatized chickens. The drama messed up my sleep patterns, which led to me getting a migraine and calling in sick to work today. I feel super guilty for calling in - my boss is already annoyed with me for not being as willing/able to work overtime. Blah. I am just being hormonal, I think. I will be OK. 

In other news, they decided not to post that job I was going to apply for until a month or so from now. I'll probably still apply and just hope they think I've gotten a little chubby. 

But! Happy thoughts! Who is currently peeing on sticks? Lamago? I will focus all my happy energy on you getting a BFP!


----------



## Twag

I am POAS but opks negative yesterday but had EWCM so will continue good job I have about 50 of them lol


----------



## lamago

Well ladies I've turned to the dark side. I'm taking soy isoflovanes this month hoping to increase my progrsterone while I wait for hsg. The test is wednesday so I'm super worried. I'm also delusional and think I'm pregnant even tough I got af and negative test. 

I'm hoping I get better after Wednesday. Fx crossed soy is working, I have higher temps but I also get a bad headache. Ugh.

Waiting waiting for news from you all too!


----------



## Ameli

Good luck tomorrow Lamago!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Every time one of my BnB ladies mentions some other thread, I have to go looking for it to make sure I'm not missing out on fun! Cannot be bothered to search the main threads, just too many "did I O yet?" or "could I be pregnant?" type posts that I tired of answering after the first month! So I feel like I'm stalking my stalkers lately! 

For those of you who don't know me around here. I'm 31, DH is 35, we're ttc #1 and in cycle 6's TWW. 3 BFNs so far, but only 9 DPO today so not losing sleep over them just yet. Also now TX, LOL can I be the Mrs. Texas runner-up? Formerly NYC, VA - at least since 2005/ when I met DH. 

Also - crazy mad scientist. Researcher extraordinaire, handy for weird body questions as biological/ medical science is my thing. And then I get my own - like feel like I'm being stuck with a poker off-and-on today a little higher than uterus level (~2/3 of the way down from belly button to pubic bone), anyone had THIS before???


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay! ClandestineTX! You made it! Welcome!

My uterus gets pokey feelings up pretty high now, but I don't know if my advice really counts, though, as my uterus has grown a bit in the past 8-9 weeks... 

I'm REALLY curious about this cycle for you.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm curious too, mostly because I want to know how reliable my husband's intuition is with all this. Remember he really just thinks he "did it" this time - way too excited for his personality, still. And he still can't explain it. And I hope he's right. I know how bad all the failed cycles have felt when I left myself get hopeful and I don't want him to be crushed if this isn't what he thinks it is. Still running hot temperature-wise and now, getting poked. Lovely day in paradise, here. And I hope with every fiber of my being this isn't more wacky body phenomena that I'll have to add to the list of things not to get excited about in the future.


----------



## lamago

Ahhh, so mad at my nurse right now. I hate feeling like they are not listening to what I'm saying. Ugghhh!

ClandestineTX, it's nice to see you here. I've been stalking you a little since I got married in October this past year too. :blush:

Good luck for this month!


----------



## ClandestineTX

lamago said:


> Ahhh, so mad at my nurse right now. I hate feeling like they are not listening to what I'm saying. Ugghhh!
> 
> ClandestineTX, it's nice to see you here. I've been stalking you a little since I got married in October this past year too. :blush:
> 
> Good luck for this month!

What happened with the nurse? I thought your test was tomorrow... LOL... it IS Tuesday, right? Cause I do mix these days of the week sometimes, so someone help me if I'm off a day! 

Thanks for the welcome/luck! How long were you together before getting married? I make a point to ask that now, as I realize the 7 years I spent not married don't count in terms of "how long we've been married" :)


----------



## Twag

:yipee: Clandestine joined :hi:

I so feel this cycle is THE cycle for you :dust:

Lamago that sucks what is the nurse doing or not?


----------



## Snackimals

I didnt even realize that Clandestine hadn't joined our COOLEST GROUP OF TTC LADIES- EVER! blog....

Stoked!


----------



## lamago

My test is tomorrow, I was calling here because I wanted to take a blood test since i've gone crazy. They told me when I signed up for the HSG to make sure I'm not pregnant so now I'm worried I am. 

But I asked for a blood test and they said take a urine test and if it's positive then call us. So I said but I have all these symptoms and i'm worried about the test. She said "take a urine test and if it's positive then call us" Geez can you please address my concerns!! Oh well, i guess i'm going in to the test without blood test. All my tests are negative and hubby says im crazy so i'm sure it's ok.


----------



## Twag

Snackimals this is the coolest group of ttc gals ever :thumbup: :bunny:

Grrr annoying Lamago seriously did she not think you would have done a hpt Durr


----------



## ClandestineTX

lamago, I'd be stressed out too, crazy or not.

And I hope the Luck of the Irish came through for us this cycle, but only time will tell. Would be super fitting for a pair of atheists to make a baby on Easter Sunday that was due three days before Christmas, the irony wouldn't be lost on us - I promise!


----------



## Twag

:haha: love it


----------



## lamago

I know, duh. I never thought to take a urine test. Uggh. Sigh. I'm not an atheist but the easter/dec thing was totally lost on me!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lamago, I ovulated on March 31st, which was Easter Sunday. If we conceived, baby's due date would be Dec. 22, three days before Christmas. Two really big days around here and we don't celebrate either one. It's no disrespect to anyone that celebrates, just ironic that those days could potentially be super important to us this year.


----------



## Snackimals

I did know you didn't celebrate either...!
Not that I'm big on celebrating stuff, but I do love the sight of Christmas, it's my favorite!
And Easter, ah. This year was my first time 'celebrating' we had an adult Easter egg hunt ;)
It was actually crazy-fun. 

I do love the idea of Easter/Xmas baby! It is pretty funny.... I'm probably identified as pagan? (native american/indigenous beliefs and lifestyle)


----------



## ClandestineTX

My mom attempted to raise us in one of several protestant varieties of Christianity during her haitus from the Catholic church, then I was more Euro/Greek pagan at one point (we'll call this my exploratory phase), was just never in one branch of any religion long enough for it to stick. By the time I was in junior high I was looking for something that did - and think I might dust off the seasonal pagan holidays just to give my kids some excitement while they're growing up, but I don't really believe in anything. I do recognize faith is very important to a lot of people - including my Catholic-again mother! And I am very respectful, have even arranged church dates for my mom when she's in town over the holidays. I want my kids to feel free to explore anything and everything and find what, if anything suits them. We have an incredibly diverse group of friends, so I know at least one couple in almost any religion you can think of that I'd be comfortable letting my kids attend worship services, etc. with to feel things out. Can you see my philosophy roots showing? LOL. I have the same appreciation for the Native American beliefs as the Euro-pagans - can't deny natural phenomena/ seasonal changes/ energy - just not going to take that leap of faith and call it a God. Lifestyle-wise, I think we fit the description of Humanists, just have never been involved with them. I keep thinking about it, but they do a bit of Christian-bashing (common among most atheist/ humanist groups) and I get there's a lot of people hurt over relationships with organized religion that went bad, etc., but I'm not interested in being a member of a group that disrespects the beliefs of others, so... it keeps us to ourselves, even though I think I'd like the volunteer work and sense of community, etc.


----------



## Twag

I seem to miss all the fun as you are all up & chatting when I am sleeping :(

How is everyone?


----------



## LillyTame

I hear ya twag! Although my time difference is not as drastic, there still is a difference and I always come on feeling like I missed a lot *pout* lol


----------



## Twag

I come on in the morning & have to catch up on pages lol which makes me late for work :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I barely get any work done the 1st 2 hrs lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have that happen a few times a week and especially on the weekends, too!


----------



## Ameli

Lamago, I hope your appointment went well today. 

Also, good to know everyone here isn't super-religious. My husband and I live in the Bible Belt currently, and it makes it hard to believe that it isn't the norm. We moved back about 2 years ago from Northern California and it's been a bit of an adjustment. I actually joined a thread for atheist, humanist, non-religious ttc, mainly to deal with what is to come with my Southern Baptist mother-in-law and if/when we actually conceive. I totally respect/am respectful of ther people's beliefs but don't want them forced on me or my family. 

Anywho, nothing exciting to report for me, still BFN at 11 dpo, and not expecting that to change. Feeling like I'm out for this month. Frustrating, but trying not to get too down. By the way, I would like to get to know you guys better. Aside from TTC, what do you guys do? I'm a spa director and am currently taking classes online, so pretty busy, which is probably not helping this ttc business.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I feel like "pretty busy" is going to be a familiar theme here! I think part of that is due to our ages, we're all in the career establishment phase of life and that's never a light undertaking! I'm almost a "not-that-kind-of-doctor" (aka PhD) - about a year to year and a half left before I defend my dissertation. The specifics are too personally identifiable, but broadly speaking I work in biological/ medical science in a research capacity. My husband works full time and is working on two master's degrees (yes, at once). 

And don't sweat the BFNs Ameli, not yet anyway. FF's average for a BFP is 13.6 DPO and that's taking almost 100,000 charts into consideration! Most have a BFN first, and those average 10.3 DPO.

Source: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html


----------



## Snackimals

You know how I hate acronyms... Ameli, I thought u meant SPA. So, I was trying to figure out what you did... Special People Administration.. Super Pretty Assistant...

Ok. I get it now.

I work in law, a legal office. And no, I'm not a lawyer. 
I am however at 10DPO :)


----------



## Twag

Hey I am an accountant 1 more exam (in june) and then I am chartered dh is a chartered accountant we have 2 furbabies Lela 4 & Chloe 3.5 Shar pei I LOVE them to bits & they are so good with children 
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/Chloe/SV201245.jpg

I turn 33 tomorrow arghhhhhhhh :(

Religion - I am not religious I celebrate Christmas for Santa & Easter for bunnies and the start of spring :shrug: I do not believe I guess the science side of things screams out at me too much, my family is not religious. Hubbies are his Mum goes to church every Sunday & is Christian his Dad is Catholic but does not go to church he believes that you shouldn't have to go to church to prove it! Hubby says he is but he doesn't go to church or preach out it etc :shrug:
I respect others beliefs and understand that people need hope and something believe in! I do find it scary that religions seem to breed fanatics (all of the religions I am not picking in one in particular)

Lamago hope all went ok yesterday


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh Twag... I want to smush their faces sooo much. We have a Boxer, who has a miniature version of their smushy faces... <3 big doggies.


----------



## Snackimals

Luv luv luv your furbabies!!!!!!!!
(jealous)


----------



## txbiscuit

Happy birthday Twag! I love your pups - I really enjoy a nice smooshy-faced dog. 

I'm a software developer/analyst. It's kind of boring sometimes, and I'm only sort of good at it, but it pays the bills.


----------



## Ameli

Happy birthday Twag, welcome to 33 - it's not so bad! :cake: Your pups are adorable! While we're sharing, here are my sweet boys: Waylon and Willie. This pic is kind of old (the cat's no longer a little kitten), but it's the only clear one of both of them I could find. Crazy weather here today, almost every school and business closed early because of storms (which thankfully turned out to be just heavy rain) so enjoying a peaceful half day at home. I'm enjoying hearing about you guys, and appreciate the encouragement about the BFN. Just going to wait to see if AF comes, and stop testing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LillyTame

OMG twag, Happy Birthday! :cake:

You just reminded me that OH and I are turning 33 this year EEEK! :argh: I don't wanna turn 33 :sad2::brat: Where did the time go?! Umm, yea..now I remember why we started TTC this year :nope: Ok NTNP has one leg out the window now and I'm holding on to her by her hair but TTC is pouring oil all over my hands! Yep, that's the picture in my head at the moment :dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hahahahahahaha Lilly! :rofl: That definitely paints a picture. 

It suddenly occurs to txbiscuit that now would be a good time to deep condition/oil her hair...

And Ameli, I *LOVE* the names of your pets! (Shocker that the girl who lives an hour from Luckenbach likes those names, I know.) They are so cute!


----------



## Snackimals

Gosh... I wish my cat was civil enough to take a picture with a dog... any dog, or any other animal for that matter. (That isnt in her mouth).

(sigh :( )

You're babies are adorable Ameli!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Snackimals, I have a cat like that. She's 10 and cranky (and super fat) and hates everything not a person. We have a younger male cat that <3's the Boxer and most other animals, another 10 year old dainty cat who also prefers people but doesn't mind other cats. Then we have the rescue kittens - they <3 everything and everyone. Have more than one that snuggle the dog - one that even puts her head in the dogs mouth while they are co-grooming! LOL, and no, we're not keeping all of them! 2 kittens are scheduled to be re-homed within the next two months.


----------



## ClandestineTX

And gorgeous days here so far. Not even 8 am, but lovely. And I don't want to go anywhere, because I'm miserable with this TWW thing. Can't even appreciate that I'll only be 32 this year... just feel old and cranky (and barren, too). Blah. And I have to go into my office today... like must leave house in 25 minutes which requires getting off this chair, which I have no interest in doing.


----------



## Snackimals

Good morning world!

I can just about confirm that I am out this cycle. After some pinkish discharge last night, and cramps that dont quit... plus, mega-bloated & swollen achy boob (yeah, boob! not boobs!), and my temp drop, I'm Target brand Pamprin as we speak, and bracing myself for 'la bruja' aka. AF

@Clandestine: You are looking fabulous on your chart girl! Wooh! Regardless of the final outcome, everything seems good and normal. Cuz I hear that sudden drops in temp (like me) mean my hormone levels just drop like a mad woman instead of being 'normal' and fading in and out... 
Also, my cat isn't dreadful. She's actually very sporty, very FIT (she literally has all these muscles you can see thru her fur, heheehe. shes a mini mountain lion), and she's really sweet towards people, BUT don't push it with things she don't want to do! She can be bitchy like no ones business! Good grief! My man says she's identical to her 'mum'... she's mini, furry, prettier, ME <3

Whats everyone updates? Weekend plans?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Your temp drop isn't abnormal. There are people who are slow risers/ slow falls and ones that rise and fall suddenly - both patterns are normal and it's also possible to mix and match. 

I don't know if my emotional roller coaster today is circumstantial or symptomatic. I almost don't care, anymore. Just feeling a bit horrible and going through a bit of awfulness on the inside. I'd love nothing more than to get myself together and make this weekend productive and get some things done to get my life back into a state I recognize as my own and get things situated so I can have a super-productive week coming up.


----------



## txbiscuit

Your cat sounds awesome Snackimals! Makes me sad OH and I are both allergic to kitties. (My allergies do not stop me from cuddling others' cats - that's what Benadryl is for, right? - but have thus far managed to keep me from getting one of my own.)

The weather here is gorgeous. I really want to get some friends together and go hiking, but after the scary spotting, the nurse told me to stay off my feet for a few days. So I think I'm going to get some friends together and either 1.) do some grilling or 2.) have drinks (iced tea and lemonade for me) on a patio somewhere.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Txbiscuit - I vote for a combination of both #1 and #2. And I like that we live close enough to have similar weather :) I'm going to settle for opening all the windows in my house and doing a bit of cleaning/ organizing.


----------



## Snackimals

:thumbup: Texas, grilling sounds GREAT! If I was staying home this weekend I'd def sign up for your plan! 

Also, I'll let Tezka know she inspires people to luv cats! Even if they cant own one! I have a hard time with people that hate cats. Seriously. It's not like I think everyone has to have one, or even has to love them, but HATE them. Pfff. Ridiculous. In fact, studies show that serial killers/psychopaths are 'DOG Owner' types. Cat owners are free and clear :flower: We are little angels!


----------



## txbiscuit

Uh oh... I am a dog person. 

Then again, I am also a cat person, fish person, chicken person, squirrel person... I secretly wish I were Snow White or Cinderella. Not because I want to be rescued by a prince, but because I want to be surrounded by cartoon animal friends at all times. 

Not possums, though. I am not a fan of possums.


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL, I'm a crazy animal person, too. Well, mammals. I don't like birds, they're usually stupid. I like birds only because they entertain my cats (through the window of course).


----------



## txbiscuit

I have to say, while I would not eat MY chickens, owning them has made me feel less guilty about eating poultry. They are dumb, dumb, dumb.*

*On the other hand, they imprinted on me, and and thus follow me around. They may be dumb, but I still love them.


----------



## Snackimals

no one likes possums! NO ONE!!! well, except maybe terrorist...

Chicks are adorable! Dumb or not.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Awww :)


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the well wishes. I took dh with me to the doc bc I was so scared but he could not be I'm the room with me bc of X-rays. It was really quick and felt like a cramp that doesn't go away, really uncomfortable. They didn't use lube so I've been sore for the last two days and spotting. I'm worried bd now bc it feels so sore in there. Hopefully it goes away soon. They say spotting is normal. I took hpt before test just to make sure and it was negative. Just so weird because I keep feeling my uterus shake and random pains. 

Sorry I missed the doggy talk, I'm not a big pet person but I oddly collect stuffed animals ;)

I work as a k12 instructional data analyst. :nope::shrug: thought of getting my pop but toooooo much work!

Snack, any updates? 
Tx, we have very similar charts! I've known my husband for three years married 6 months. Yikes that went fast.


----------



## Twag

Thank you for the furbaby love I am an all animal lover but as a pet dogs - my Mum is allergic to cats and I love going for walks with my girls 
Possoms are cute ;)

Lamago that is bad that they didn't use any lube!!! :grr: :hugs:

AFM - cycle 8 is a no go so looking forward to cycle 9 and all systems are go and hoping for a BFP :thumbup:
I am 33 now bah :wacko: DH turns 35 in a week
LOVING our new house tonight is our 1st night sleeping there :yipee:

Hope you are all well?

:hugs: my honeys


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 2 of cycle 7... the first of many waits begin! Since we're definitely not getting our 2013 baby, I feel like I care a lot less about when it does happen. Will still try like hell to make each cycle the one, but it's like now that's passed (our chance) - when it happens, it happens. Maybe too, it's completing cycle 6 and seeing how much this has dominated my life over the past 6 months and I simply want to focus on other things in my life. But will still be here and still trying, just trying differently.


----------



## Ameli

Yeah, I am a total animal person too. We would have tons of pets if we had the time and space. But the dog and cat keep us plenty busy. Both of our phones are full of pics of them. We're proud parents already. 

Well, on to the next cycle for me too. I ordered some new prenatal vitamins and am considering using softcups this time, but not sure about them. Anyone here used them?? I'm also going to try to be more relaxed this cycle and eat healthier. I may try to SMEP, but won't likely follow it to a T. I am closing in on 34 (end of May), and I'm trying not to let it bug me too much. :wine:


----------



## LillyTame

Woohooo! Congratulations Twag! How exciting to be staying in your place for the first night :thumbup: Anything special planned or still just taking it all in and unpacking?


----------



## txbiscuit

Ameli - I tried using softcups, but I didn't practice enough to get it in without knocking everything out in the process. I think Lilly and Snackimals have both tried them, probably with more success than I had. 

How is everyone? Where is everyone in their cycle? Twag and Lilly, you're pretty sure you're taking this cycle off, right? Is everyone else waiting to Ov? 

Me: my doctor considers 13 weeks the beginning of the second trimester, so I'm counting down the days until next Friday. (I'll still have a week before B&B considers me 2nd tri, so I will just celebrate twice.)


----------



## txbiscuit

Also - since I am no longer really on the TTC boards very often (except to stalk you guys here and on your journals), I took the spoiler tags off the ticker in my signature. Is that OK with you guys? I can leave my signature off of my posts here if you guys would prefer that. I know it can be a bit much seeing them everywhere.


----------



## LillyTame

Not taking off...just taking it easy, a break from full-steam TTC, but OH is having performance issues:nope:, so you might as well say we are taking off.

I like seeing your siggy, I think people have the option to not see any siggies so if it bugs them, they can turn them off! HMPH! I think I would only hide mine if I was posting something in a MC thread

And Wait! This is _our_ thread TTC tooooo 1st diaper...so that means the preggy phase too! You better put that ticker back up!


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> And Wait! This is _our_ thread TTC tooooo 1st diaper...so that means the preggy phase too! You better put that ticker back up!

LOL! Ok, ok! You win! :)


----------



## LillyTame

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Ameli

:thumbup: Yes, I'm totally fine with your signature!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I like your signature TxBiscuit! And thanks for only using one of them. I like knowing that someone has beaten the odds and gotten pregnant! Makes me much more hopeful that I'll manage to do the same one day. Nothing but ttc threads with non-pregnant women makes me feel like it will never, ever happen. You and Tower6 help me remember it's possible and it does happen - even if not for me, yet! 

I hate periods BTW. I'm trying to respect this one, because it's like a real one - not just wimpy spotting, which made me paranoid that I wasn't ovulating or my lining was too thin to support a pregnancy, etc., etc. It's just in the way - like great - cycle 6 was a bust, so onto #7. Now that's been established, let's get the waiting for O started, so we can try again. Obviously my husband's intuition is shit and will no longer be factored into our ttc efforts. I started to doubt him when my temps started getting lower... felt guilty, too, like I wasn't supporting his optimism!


----------



## Snackimals

Here!

Finally. A moments rest. Im am so sleepy... what a long weekend I had. Still recovering. 

So, I guess the very faint pinkish spots on Thursday were SPOTTING. Ugh. I finally got some dingy rusty lookin spotting this morning. I feel like its 'second hand AF' bleeding... I still havent officially started AF, which only irritated me now because I want to get it over with, but I'm as good as done. The plus, the ONLY, is that cramps are WAY, WAY, less than the usual. Praise ANYTHING! Amen.

Let me look thru all this missed posting, I need to catch up... And, I will say I am really loosing it with no one getting a BFP so far. What the heck!


----------



## ClandestineTX

WTF Snackimals! Did you test? Or are you 100% sure you have a tardy witch just messing with your head?


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks for the update Snack...I was looking at your chart but was like WTH? Did she just quit temping, did AF start or not? I just didn't get it :haha::dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

I refuse to test if there's blood already involved :sulk:


----------



## txbiscuit

I really wanna be like:
:test:

I wanna be supportive, though, so I'm like:
:shrug:

But also, Holy Temps, Batman!

Edit: If FF got ovulation wrong (maybe you Ov'd on CD15) you might only be 13 days past ovulation. But if AF hasn't fully arrived by Weds, please definitely test!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Snackimals said:


> I refuse to test if there's blood already involved :sulk:

I get that. Your temps are still way high though. Do they usually stay elevated like this?


----------



## Snackimals

I do get really warm during AF. My temps drop and then shoot up during the actual heavy stage. I have no idea why.


----------



## Snackimals

Update: totally hosting AF as of now.


----------



## lamago

Darn, too many AF's hitting us. Im sorry snack

I finally stopped spotting and today I had a temp rise and pos opk on day 11. Could I really have ovulated on day 10. Darn, that means I missed all the bd because I was sore from hsg. :nope:

Sigh!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so sorry Snackimals. :hugs: 

You're right lamago. We need some BFP action in this room.


----------



## Twag

txbiscuit - Love seeing your ticker it gives me hope that one day I will have one in my siggy :thumbup:

Bah to lack of BFP's!!

NEXT CYCLE LADIES WE ARE GETTING BFP's

So this cycle was bust as O was the same weekend as apparently everything else in life and it was all too exhausting & stressful to worry about but CYCLE 9 is full steam ahead no excuses TTC making a BFP :thumbup:

:grr: just wish this stupid tww would hurry up seems like such a waste of time I want to be cycle 9 already so I can TTC

Hoping all the sorting of the new house makes it fly by :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX lamago, that you still have time!

:hugs: Snackimals.

AFM... CD 3... still booooring. I'll do my best to bring some BFP action into this room this cycle, LOL, cause I've been slacking until now!


----------



## Snackimals

Serious... I think (cough cough) some of us havent been BDing it up enough. We gotta get into it this cycle ladies. BD Fest is back, by popular demand.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## LillyTame

:bunny::bunny::flasher:Boom chicka won won lol

Yea, I'm over my NTNP phase lol and OH has a month to get his self in gear! Next month I'm upping the BD sessions, but will probably still take it easy on the temping, charting, softcups etc. Just more BD! Through the initial charting cycles, I've learned my cycles are pretty predictable, so I'm just going to try to insert more BD sessions where needed :thumbup:

But wait...what am i saying? There won't be a next cycle because his :spermy: is totally :serenade: my :smug: (<<<that's my egg)


----------



## lamago

:bunny::bunny:

Agreed , need more bd! I slacked off last month!


----------



## Twag

BD marathon's here we come :sex: :bunny: :bunny: :sex: 

:haha:


----------



## Snackimals

It's the truth. We all are very supportive sending 'dust' BUT we need to focus and remind each other that this us a BD matter! Lets be more productive with BD cheers :)
Team Sexxy!


----------



## Twag

Yup we all need to cheer on the BD marathons and then once the work is done then the :dust: can be sent :haha:

Now I need some come on 2ww and AF :dust: so I can get back on the :sex: train :bunny: :bunny: and get this party started :thumbup:

Sorry I am not around much girls I have no broadband at my new house until 3rd May so can only get on when at work :dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

https://www.glasbergen.com/wp-content/gallery/pregnancy/preg2.gif


----------



## Twag

:rofl: that is fantastic :haha:

My plan for TTC for cycle 9 is BD everyday of my fertile window - got to work right????


----------



## LillyTame

Team Sexy! Woohoo! :thumbup: 

That comic is perfect! I love it! You know we never had a "perfect" cycle of BDing every time I wanted to. So if this isn't my cycle, then maybe my Team Sexy cycle will be the one! I'm just gonna have to suck it up (no pun intended :rofl::lolly:) and be a total tiger! Growl!


----------



## Snackimals

It's SeXXy with two Xs!!!
I didnt make it tripple X cuz Im keeping it clean for the sake of the kids (our little Cletus, for example!)

TEAM SEXXY!!! :bunny::bunny::bunny:

Thanks for the post Texas! :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: Well, excuuuuuse me!


TEAM SeXXy! :bunny::flasher::lolly::bunny:


----------



## Snackimals

-disclaimer: we reserve the right to exercise our right to the use of the tripple-X, sorry Cletus, should this next cycle produce no BFP, God forbid.


----------



## lamago

I'm on day three of fertile window bd marathon. Keep forgetting to schedule follow up with ob gyn. I know I'll be made once I have to wait a month for fs. I'm just so busy at work. 

I'm sexy motivated to bd again tonight. I have a high on fertility monitor.:happydance:


----------



## Twag

GO LAMAGO :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Twag

Hope all our Texas ladies, family & friends are all safe & well :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks for keeping us in your thoughts Twag. I'm safe, although very saddened by what happened in West. It's a great little town that almost everyone I know has visited or stopped in many times. My mom and I got into a car accident there when I was a young teenager, and I'll never forget how nice everyone was, and how many people stopped to help. They really kept us from panicking. I'm keeping everyone there in my thoughts.


----------



## Twag

I heard about it this morning in the news and it is just awful and I immediately thought of you ladies :hugs: and just after the Boston thing too awful 

:hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm good, too. Though that little down is less than an hour from where I live. Fantastic little Czech truck stop/ BAKERY. Little Americana type town, still has a real main street, train depot and antique shops. And like BiscuitMama said, the people there are fabulous. Reports here are that over 100 people went to area hospitals and 50-75 homes destroyed. Very, very tragic. Definitely a fire that caused chemicals to explode at a fertilizer production plant; explosion was large enough to register with the USGS as a 2.1 magnitude earthquake. I've not heard anything that suggests this was more than a horrific accident.


----------



## Twag

Horrible glad you are both ok :hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

Dido. All my love and positive thoughts to my dearest Texans'... the ones I've met and those I still have not. 

Hope Texas & Texas Dos are doing 'ok' and that you ladies feel some of the warmth and thoughts that are going out to y'all today from me! Big 'mental' hugs!


----------



## LillyTame

So sad and so scary :cry: My heart goes out to all the people touched by this tragedy.

Very glad to hear our texas ladies are all doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

How is everyone?


----------



## txbiscuit

Very sleepy, but otherwise OK. :sleep:

Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## Twag

Weekend was fun but very busy & exhausting with people around to see new house etc and staying for long periods of time :haha:

Yours?


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 9... BOOOORRRRRINNG. Trying to catch up on work and keep moving my house along it's path to better organization. And tired, as usual. Everyone else?


----------



## Snackimals

Good day.
I'm finally here... dragging my feet this Monday, for sure.

Although the last week has been very boring in TTC news for me, I have to admit that it's gone by SO fast! I can't believe I'm ovulating in the next few days. WTF?! I haven't even gotten super in to my Mayan massage yet! I only did it once last week, and consequently had to pee all night... I think I massaged my bladder, truth be told.

So whats everyone's game plan this week!? Clandestine???!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Trying not to :rofl: at "I think I massaged my bladder, truth be told."

No grand plans here. Finally got started on this cycle's marathon this morning. Bought some "Tussin" as I'm considering trying it out for both DH and myself this time around. Still have a few days to decide and determine the appropriate doses.


----------



## Snackimals

Such a fan of the Tussin! 
I kinda think I f'd up last cycle because I only used it one of the times we BD'd. I dunno why. I was so stuck on the softcups I guess. The timing was so perfect, now I can only wonder about 'the ifs' had we used the cough syrup.

This time, Tussin 100% !!! I still have to review the game plan with HIM, but since his Bday is Thursday, I do not think sexxy-time is gunna be any issue this Ovulation...


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm not sure I "need" the Tussin, as my CM seems to be abundant, as they say. My DH's SF is definitely on the thick side, though I know there's no quantity issue. He's donated stuff for laboratory samples, so I've literally seen it under a microscope, but have also noticed it's thicker than other samples that get donated to my lab... love science, right? So I'm trying Tussin to support him trying the Tussin. 

I'm at the point of a cycle where I start getting excited about it - FX this time works!


----------



## LillyTame

Interesting...I want to see my OH's swimmers lol. I've thought about buying a cheapo microscope from wal-mart or something to see if I could see them. I told OH and he said "uh, no" lol. I wanna see! :brat:

Wednesday is OH's b-day, I'll be testing...it'll only be dpo 8, but I feel really good about this cycle, FX'd! I can't believe I'm not already dying to test lol. I guess I'm hoping to see IB or a implantation dip, then I'll be more confident about testing. (I know not everyone get's either one of those)

Tx...did you get IB? I don't remember. (ok, going to stalk your chart for a noticeable dip)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@LillyTame - if you get an el cheapo microscope, make sure it gets at least 200x magnification to get a good visual. FYI on microscopes the part you look through has a magnification setting (usually 10x) and then the part closest to the specimen (yes, I said it) you would want to be at least 20x (10x times 20x = 200x). They look like balloons on strings with hats on one angle, but on their sides they actually look like dolphin head balloons on strings... LOL... bet I can find one online... 
https://www.nfstc.org/pdi/Subject02/pdi_s02_m02_04_a.htm

<3 Google Images :)


----------



## LillyTame

Cool, thanks Clandestine for the bio 101 refresher! :haha: I swear they go over that in every science class and I never think about it till they do! :dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

I got a temperature dip at 9dpo. I had pretty bad allergies at the time, though, so I may have been sleeping with my mouth open. I had a temp jump and a faaaint BFP at 10dpo. No implantation bleeding. I spot every month before AF, so the lack of spotting was my first sign that something was possibly different.

P.S. I got a BFP on a dollar store test and a digital days before I got one on a FRER. I'm convinced those tests (FRER) don't work for everyone.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> P.S. I got a BFP on a dollar store test and a digital days before I got one on a FRER. I'm convinced those tests (FRER) don't work for everyone.

Yea I remember! I remember us thinking it was possibly an evap line on that stupid blue test! lol But it wasn't! :happydance:


----------



## txbiscuit

Yes, that's right! Even the blue dye test gave me a BFP before FRER. (I shouldn't *still* be so grumpy, but in my neck of the woods, FRERs cost almost as much as digitals! Dollar store tests for the win!)


----------



## Twag

Exciting we have a tester soon :happydance: :dust: & FXd

SEXY :dust: to you ladies nearing O :sex: :dust:

So the :witch: will be here tomorrow (my cycle is looking like clockwork this cycle :thumbup:) and Cycle 9 and DH is fully on board :wohoo: my plans for this cycle - going to try BD every day of fertile week until O confirmed, might try some pre-seed but we will see - we are both still on the pre-natals have been for months now so hoping that are doing something :thumbup: 

I am excited for this cycle for all of us ladies hopefully this will be the one and we can all be bump buddies :yipee:


----------



## Snackimals

Im ready to roll with this week!
I could def take some time for grooming, and I will be tanning today, so Sexxyness will be in full affect by tomorrow evening. (Gym time everyday too!:bodyb:)
I however just cant find it in me to commit to BDing everyday this week. We start tomorrow at CD10... we'll do everyday from CD10-CD14 (Sunday), unless my OPK's say otherwise.

:hugs: For Lilly!!!! I'm thinking about you mucho mucho this week!!!!!!! (not during sexxyness of course):hugs::flower:

everyone else: lets get SEXXY!


----------



## ClandestineTX

This is going to sound awful, but I'm just not feeling it this cycle at all. I don't know if it's a carryover of my disappointment that our kid will likely be the first in three generations born in an even-numbered year or if it's that we've passed the six month mark and I've just lost enthusiasm entirely - no clue. DH and I have started "Tussin" 3x/ day from now until my temp rise and we plan to DTD, but I still just don't care about it right now. I think I'm still recovering from the beginning of this year - the two months with DH's dad in the hospital, before he passed away, getting though my first presentation at an international conference, a massive work project, etc. All since the first of the year (and I really didn't even mention my bat-shit-crazy MIL)... it's kind've my after-too-much-work-lull, still trying to figure out WTF we were doing before the first week of Jan. Honestly more excited about taking our puppy dog out for his first visit with a Schutzhund club tonight, if our weather permits (and they don't cancel it)... but sexy, not feeling it at all. :(


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :hugs: For Lilly!!!! I'm thinking about you mucho mucho this week!!!!!!! (not during sexxyness of course)

:haha:

Go team SeXXy! :sex::dust::sex:

Clandestine...I think I felt similiar to how you are feeling this month...but right when I got close to OV I just couldn't NOT be in it for this month. I'm hoping next cycle (if there is a next cycle) I will be more motivated.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I know I'll get in the game before it counts, just do not handle failure well and still just blah over the previous six months with nothing to show for it!


----------



## Twag

Snackimals - when I say everyday I mean I am going to aim for about cd9/10 onwards until O confirmed :thumbup:

Clandestine - as you know I had majoy meltdown totally fed up with the world once I ticked past cycle 6 I think it is normal to feel that way :shrug: :hugs:
Now re your 2013 baby if you caught this cycle you could still end up with a 2013 baby as could come early :thumbup: just a little hint of hope for you :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> Snackimals - when I say everyday I mean I am going to aim for about cd9/10 onwards until O confirmed :thumbup:
> 
> Clandestine - as you know I had majoy meltdown totally fed up with the world once I ticked past cycle 6 I think it is normal to feel that way :shrug: :hugs:
> Now re your 2013 baby if you caught this cycle you could still end up with a 2013 baby as could come early :thumbup: just a little hint of hope for you :hugs:

I've thought about that, but I have longer-ish cycles (avg 32 days) with ovulation in the late teens/early 20s. My estimated due date off my previous ovulation was Dec 22. I know it's technically possible (and a psychic years ago told me I'd have a son first "sooner than expected"), but I'd prefer to have them incubate as long as necessary - even a week overdue would be preferable to coming along too soon. FX for both of us this cycle, no matter what!


----------



## Twag

I am sending shit loads of baby dust out there that all of us ladies get our BFP's these cycles :dust: :dust: .......in fact sent so much it made me sneeze :haha:


----------



## lamago

Ladies,

Sorry I've been Mia for a while, I've been swamped at work and usually don't get time to login until late at night but since we've been trying to be sexy I haven't been able to. 

Clandestine, I feel just the same I'm so depressed about all the thinking and talking about it an I'm on cycle 6. What the hell! I took soy this cycle and had hsg but I just don't trust my doc anymore.

Also we started bd this month on day 10 through fertility monitor low on day 15, I was exhausted but my temps didn't go up until. I couldn't temp on day 16 or 17 and by the 18th it was up. So I don't know when I ovulated but we were so popped from bd (my thighs are sore!). That we didn't manage to bd after day 15 , so I feel nano hopeless for this cycle. Again!

I guess at least I'm ovulating and obgyn gave me clomid for next month but I'm changing doctors. 

Sorry for the rant, Im going to try to be more positive tomorrow.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Lamago well done on the BD marathon :thumbup:

Looking at your chart I reckon your covered :sex: wise :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Lamago, are you still going to be able to take the Clomid? Is your doctor sure that you're ovulating every month? I ask because about a year ago, I was having several anovulatory cycles, and my doctor said as long as I was charting, I wouldn't have to wait as long for fertility tests.


----------



## lamago

My doctor gave me clomid because I insisted but she says it usually only works with IUI. I have had Progesterone on day 21 of 9.4,7.4, and 4.5. At first she said 9.4 is great, then I complained about reading 10 was preferred and she said anything over 5 is good that I am ovulating, then I got a 4.5 and she said anything over 3 is good you are ovulating. Want to refer me to RE but there are none in my network and I'd have to pay for it. She perscribed me clomid 100 mg for next cycle but said I should really go to RE.


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow, she sounds awful. Are there any other OB/GYNs in your network that you could go to for a second opinion? Or could you call an RE and see if they're willing to work with your insurance so you could be at least partially reimbursed? I once had to see an out-of-network doctor, and they gave me a special rate for self-pay while they negotiated with my insurance.


----------



## lamago

thats good advice txbiscuit. I emailed by primary care physician to see if could change OBGYN and she said I had to explain why. It was after the first month so I thought ok, I'll give it a try but now I think I have to go back. My insurance covers 50% RE but I might need to change to another Health Group. It's all kinda complicated and I dont get the opportunity to call from work because we are in cubicles and Id rather people not hear.

I just dont know if I should just take the clomid or wait to go to another obgyn first...?


----------



## Twag

Wow your Dr sounds bad!! I hope you manage to work something out :hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

Buenos Dias Señoritas!!!!!!!
What's there to talk about in the wondrous world of TTC?

Twag, you GOTTA put up some pictures of your home decor as you progress with the new home! Which room is the 'baby suite'??!!

I have to go read up on everyones journals I suppose, before I ask anymore questions. And on that note, thank you all for being so wonderful to share with, and read about! I love that we talk about the most random things, and go beyond TTC... cuz God knows it would drive me nuts if thats all we talked about! :) <3 :) <3


----------



## LillyTame

Hola Snack! :flower:

How are you this morning?

I'm trying not to be as gloomy as I was yesterday, but BFN this morning (10dpo) and I'm starting to get crampy. AF due Sunday.

Other than that...today's a gym day...yay! (sarcasm lol) And tomorrow is the concert, that should be more fun that worrying about TTC BUT I'm going with a friend who is also TTC so it will probably be talked about lol. We are at different points in our journeys only because she is a few years older and has a history of polyps....so she is a lot closer to clomid than I am and has had a HSG. I think it's nice to have someone IRL to talk to about this stuff too :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

Dude. I have to confess, I totally spilled the beans to my nail lady today. It was such a RELIEF to tell a 'real life' person about all this crazyness! She seems chill enough, and we actually have nothing in common, which is perfect... cuz I hate chicks trying really hard to relate. (that sounds way more intense than what was intended, btw).

She was like 'You know what, I never really_ tried _... But, I def am happy with the size of my family. But, everyone I ever met that was just like obsessive about TTC and just lived in that state of mind... They never got pregnant while they were trying.' SHe said her last friend to have been trying was trying for 5 years. Finally she just said 'I guess its not for me'... and she said she had twins last year. That she got pregnant two months after she stopped TTC. 

I of course am sharing because I am really stuck on possibly still cancelling charting for next cycle... Im very pensive about it right now...


----------



## txbiscuit

I agree - it's great to talk about TTC with people in real life. Since I work/associate with a bunch of computer nerds (think super into research, planning, and "mapping systems") they all tend to plan TTC as much as they possibly can. I really respect people who just "go with the flow," though. In a way, I think having a little experience with both sides of the coin prepares you well for being a parent. There are some things you can plan, but some things that are just completely out of your control. 

It is technically already the weekend for me, because I took the afternoon off after my doctor's appointment. I got my hair did (I'll update my profile pic). She was supposed to do "beachy waves" but she just ended up curling my hair (which is what happens no matter what I ask them to do).


----------



## Twag

I promise ladies that as soon as I have internet access at home again I will take some pictures of my house and post them :thumbup:
Baby room will be bedroom 4 which is the little room next to the main bedroom it will be all white :thumbup: not clinical but like a fresh little cloud :cloud9:

CD4 for me nothing to report :witch: seems to be on her way out which is good :thumbup:
It is good to have IRL people to talk TTC too I think we have a couple friends who are trying too and it is now competition time lol

I agree with the people being able to go with the flow IF we were younger and didn't want 2 children etc then we would but we don't plus we are kinda control freaks so need to plan etc :dohh: I have been temping for so long now that I think I will miss it when I am preggo :haha:

Hope you all had good weekends?


----------



## Snackimals

Weekend was busy... which is prob the usual. No dancing this time though, so that was a nice break. 

Cant wait to see the house Twag! Like, seriously. Between Texas' baby announcements and your home updates, I don't even need to try to live my own life. Big PAUSE. Heehehee.

Ok, so I'm gunna blow your minds right now: I am not temping of POAS next cycle! My man has agreed to take my temp in the mornings, with out me knowing what it is, and logging it in FF, but otherwise... the cycle will me _a'la NTNP _I guess. I just need to give myself a break. I must.

Your thoughts?


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm...that's interesting Snack. Can't wait to see how that works!


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow, your man is committed! I don't know if I could convince OH to do that, even if our schedules allowed for it. It'll be nice for you to be able to relax and go with the flow, though!


----------



## lamago

Snack, I think it's a great idea and I might do that too. As i got AF just now and i'm officially onto cycle #7 :nope: i'm so bummed about it!


----------



## Twag

Wow lucky you don't think my man would do that but he does like to see my chart etc :shrug:

Good luck with that :thumbup: hope it works out for you

:hugs: Lilly & Lamago :hugs:


----------



## Twag

How is TEAM SEXY doing?

Our BD-athon starts this weekend - hope this is the one not sure I can take many more disappointments tbh :dohh:


----------



## lamago

TeamSexxy, I'm on day 4 of my cycle now and started taking clomid yesterday. I'm a little weirded out by it, but we'll see how it goes. I'm going to ask OBGYN for referral to RE and at least get another opinion. 

Twag---wohoo for the baby dance! Try to strenghten those tigh muscles!


----------



## Ameli

I've just been reading the posts for awhile because nothing is new here. Just a waiting game for me. I have a good feeling aout this cycle - thinking at least one of us will get a BFP very soon to join texasbiscuit. :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope so! I'm ready for some bump buddies. 

Ameli, our dogs are about the same age. Mine will be 10 1/2 next month. What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Ameli

He's a lab. What about yours? It makes me a little sad that he's getting older, but he is the sweetest.


----------



## txbiscuit

Mine is a lab/pointer mix. He is starting to have a few problems related to age, but he has the best "old man" personality. :cloud9:


----------



## lamago

I don't have any pets, so I can't relate. = ( maybe some day


----------



## txbiscuit

Aw, maybe someday. Pets can be a lot of work, but they are worth it (at least in my opinion). 

This is a picture of Bailey being goofy:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jex-GCS2eIE/T9fnRn56OHI/AAAAAAAAA9U/I6ZklYDVKb8/s320/30d942c0b13b11e19894123138140d8c_7.jpeg


----------



## Snackimals

<3 Bailey!

Since we are showing off, I have to tell y'all of my cat's newly discovered talent... well, newly discovered by me.

I like to sing, and use to actually sing in bands/choirs/mariachi.. whatever. SO, sometimes I just get the urge to try singing a song I hear, just to see if I 'still got it'... ;)

This past weekend I decided to sing Rihanna's song 'STAY' at my house, while I was alone. So, my cat sings too! She literally chimed in! She extends her meows/notes and sustains them and everything! She even walked over to the edge of the couch, the arm-rest, to be closer to me and at a higher level off the ground. Awww! My baby is a singer!

(she has always been VERY vocal. and frequently does this weird stuff with her voice. at the vet's she got named Christina Aguilera...)


----------



## txbiscuit

That is awesome! I love when animals sing, but I've only seen it on YouTube.


----------



## Ameli

Bailey is adorable, txbiscuit! Your kitty sounds hilarious, Snackimals! I love when they make noises. My cat is pretty vocal too, but I think it is because I talk to him. But I really like when cats makes those funny chirping noises when they are trying to hunt something. Mine stays indoors but he watches birds and chirps away through the window at them. Never heard a singing cat though!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't know if the file attachment on BnB allows video clips or not - may have to start a youtube account so you ladies can hear my pup sing with a harmonica. He's hilarious, but it's a breed trait - all Boxers croon. I think whomever was responsible for Chewbacca's soundfx must've been a Boxer fan!

And on the TTC front - I seem to have ovulated this past Monday, didn't rock it out, but did what I could to try to join the bump buddy ranks!


----------



## Ameli

Would love to hear your doggie sing to harmonica! I love Boxer's - they are so cute.


----------



## Twag

Bailey is cute (ok it is weird for me to call your dog Bailey when my nephew is named Bailey :haha:)
Snack your cat sounds hilarious!

I have 2 shar pei one is very vocal and likes to make these weird noises which does sound like she is singing - we are currently babysitting my nephews hamster Rambo whilst they are on holiday and Chloe (my dog) loves it and sits singing to it - she is mad!!!

CD8 here :sex: = :thumbup: :haha: team bump are go!

Clandestine - you will see in my journal the other day I did a bump buddies roll call and you were there listed :thumbup: you and I Mrs will be bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

Go Twag! Get your sexxy-face ON! It's time to get that rolling.

Texas Dos, you best figure out the youtube stuff, I def wanna see your pup! I'll try to get my cat 'behind the lense' asap. She's not the most cooperative... Which prob why I had never caught her singing along before until last weekend. And, it looks like we ovulated in the same 48hr window! Interesting :)

Kudos on your cat Ameli! Thats the thing with cats, you can watch them all day (when they are awake), they are so interesting to watch... The things they think of doing... 

Texas, congrats on your LEMON Baby!!! Growing up so fast :'(


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Snackimals, I sent it in a PM - YouTube account is under my "real" name - cannot post in main forum! Animals are so hard to get on photo or video, that's for sure!

And this ovulation thing... my temp was way low this morning, but my body is behaving as if I definitely ovulated. Boobs are usual LP sore, have had nagging cramp on lower left side for two days now and apologies for the TMI, but I'm pretty sure my cervix is low and closed this morning as it was evident while DTD...


----------



## Snackimals

whats DTD?


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL, "doing the deed"


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't say "BD" because there's just something about that phrase I find disturbing - funny, because I'm rather disturbed!


----------



## Snackimals

i hate all the abbreviations... fyi. other than FYI, who talks like that? not me. i say "I/we got it in" or "Bone down"... which is very explicit, yes, but if you know me in the real world: I am very forward.


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL... I'm quite "forward" in real life, too. Also around way too many men. Was watching tv with my husband and one of our male friends last night and there was a super sappy scene that made me tell the tv to "stop it, you're making my vagina hurt" and both men nearly died laughing. I don't know why I self-edit on the internet, I guess it's because everyone else talks about "BD" and makes me feel crude by saying "sex" or some other collection of words that means the same thing.


----------



## LillyTame

Soooooooooooo late but I had to add I love hearing about everyone's pets! Bailey is adorable, I love it when my girls are being goofy! And Snack I can't believe your kitty can sing! You gotta try to record her!!

(Stepping out of my mini-depression to say hello)


----------



## Twag

Hi Lilly :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

I hope you're all having nice, relaxing weekends! I am 9DPO today, and have been having some minor symptoms, which i always seem to make myself believe in the two week wait. So, I decided to test, and I see VERY faint lines (took 3 Wondfo brand tests). I am scared to get too excited and not sure what to think. i plan to wait a couple of days to test again (or most likely retest in the morning). Just had to check in and post here. 

On a side note, do you guys remember Garbage Pail Kids? For some reason something reminded me of them at work, and I mentioned them and got all blank stares. The people I was talking to are either 10 years older or around 5-6 years younger, so I guess that's why. Must just be something that people around our age would remember I guess.


----------



## txbiscuit

So exciting!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Will you test tomorrow or wait a couple days?

I was just thinking about Garbage Pail Kids yesterday! I had a weird dream that I decorated the nursery with giant Garbage Pail Kids posters and Cabbage Patch dolls. Not really my style (at least not when I'm awake) but it was a funny dream.


----------



## Ameli

I'm positive I'll test in the morning. I am too impatient! Crazy you had a dream about decorating the nursery like that! Would surely give the kid nightmares!


----------



## LillyTame

I remember them! Wish I could have saved the original cards. They are starting to make them again.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I remember them, too! Just a bunch of "old" ladies on here, I guess. Though, oddly grateful to not be from that hyper-sanitized generation right behind us!

And Mrs. Biscuit - if your dreams entered reality and you did decorate the nursery that way, the kid would be FINE. It would be normalized and baby wouldn't know that's not normal - case in point - raised 5 feral kittens with a Boxer, they don't know they are supposed to be scared of him. They don't like being chased, but when he chills out they will make a kitten pile on him (even groom his giant noggin!)


----------



## Twag

My sisters and I still have our cabbage patch kid dolls that we had when we were kids and now my nieces play with them :thumbup:

Exciting Ameili keep us updated :dust:

Plan going well :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

So, I tested again this morning and the lines are getting a little darker. Still super light, and I'm scared to actually get excited just yet. Have been really tired and had slight heartburn for a few days, but feeling fine otherwise. I'm only 10DPO according to FF. I used Evening Primrose Oil and SoftCups for the first time this cycle, but who knows if they made the difference. Fingers crossed that the lines keep getting darker, and also :dust: to you guys!

I am wondering if my Mom has our stash of Garbage Pail Kids at her house somewhere. Need to check next time I'm there! My sister and I also had Cabbage Patch Kids, but we were pretty rough with them and they would be a little too ratty for us to pass down. I'm pretty sure I gave mine a hair/yarn-cut.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ameli said:


> So, I tested again this morning and the lines are getting a little darker. Still super light, and I'm scared to actually get excited just yet. Have been really tired and had slight heartburn for a few days, but feeling fine otherwise. I'm only 10DPO according to FF. I used Evening Primrose Oil and SoftCups for the first time this cycle, but who knows if they made the difference. Fingers crossed that the lines keep getting darker, and also :dust: to you guys!
> 
> I am wondering if my Mom has our stash of Garbage Pail Kids at her house somewhere. Need to check next time I'm there! My sister and I also had Cabbage Patch Kids, but we were pretty rough with them and they would be a little too ratty for us to pass down. I'm pretty sure I gave mine a hair/yarn-cut.

YAY!!! FINALLY TxBiscuit has a bump buddy!!! And hopefully more of us will follow soon!

:dust: :yellow: :dust: to all!


----------



## txbiscuit

YAY! :happydance: I'm trying to let you know I am excited, but not overwhelm you with my excitement. Are you going to test on a digital, or just keep watching the lines get darker? Any chance you feel like posting pictures of your tests? What would your due date be?


----------



## Snackimals

Finally... what a terrible season it's been for our baby-crops.
:)


----------



## Snackimals

Hey. So tonight I am hosting a Nacho Party in honor of the Live Shows for The VOICE starting up tonight! Hip-hip: YEAH! :wohoo:

I'm not even sure if I'm more excited about buyng some more nacho toppings after the gym, or about the actual live show! :loopy:

Anyone else 'dedicated' to The Voice, or any other programming for that matter...?


----------



## txbiscuit

OH has banned me from watching reality competition shows after I got a little too invested in The Biggest Loser one year. 

Example of how I get too involved with TV: I don't really watch the Office, but I watched last week. I ended up literally *sobbing* for an hour or so after because "all these interesting characters are just going to _stop existing_ when this show ends!" Hormones! (I remind myself of this comic). Real people whose dreams don't come true? I just can't deal... 

Now I really want some nachos.


----------



## Snackimals

First of all: The Office ROCKS!

Second: Have I told you how much I love that you love tacos so much! You would be a 'shoe in' at my house! I suggest you warn your man that if you ever come visit me, you may never leave California...


----------



## Snackimals

oh my gwad... the armchair comic... :(


----------



## txbiscuit

I agree. I would not leave. You and your man would have to adopt me and the baby (if the baby doesn't like tacos/nachos, I will assume s/he was clearly switched at the hospital).


----------



## Snackimals

of course Shetus/Cletus does not translate well, so maybe a Beto- el feto (fetus), or Vero (she) ...

I'm sure we can get even your 'not your baby' to budge with the Tacos & Nachos...


----------



## Ameli

I love the Office too, and Mad Men and The Walking Dead. I loved The Voice when I watched it, but we dropped U-Verse and are just using our Roku box to stream stuff so I haven't watched this season. I love watching shows from beginning to end on Netflix without having to wait for the next week or next season.


Also, I uploaded the tests. The 3 on the right are from yesterday and the 5 on the left from today (I know, overkill). They are really light as you can see, and I took it on my IPad so it's kind of blurry. iF it all works out, my due date would be January, 17th 2014.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ameli

Ooh, I also love It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. Any of you guys watch that?


----------



## Snackimals

Today's def have clearly visible faint second lines!!! Woot woot! Ameli!


----------



## LillyTame

You people talk too much! :sulk: I can't frickin keep up! HMPH!


Anyway, Congratulations Ameli! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :thumbup: Yaaay Cletus has a little buddy from our thread!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't think your testing is overkill, Ameli, I'd be doing the same thing out of general disbelief! I know the digital ones aren't terribly sensitive, so you might want to wait another day or two - just to not get on that emotional roller coaster. 

Snackimals - you know we have no taco shortage in Texas, right? LOL! 

I'm going to be more of a nerd... my sense of humor is witty and twisted. Sitcoms generally don't do it for me, maybe because I spent my youth with Married with Children and the Simpson's (p.s. anyone seen this: https://obits.oregonlive.com/obituaries/oregon/obituary.aspx?page=lifestory&pid=164660979) - modern ones don't do it for me, it's like I can feel the laugh track telling me I'm supposed to laugh, which immediately makes something not funny to me and then, it's just awkward. I got sucked into Grey's Anatomy when I couldn't afford cable TV during grad school part 1, so I still watch it - it's like an investment at this point. I also really have taken a liking to Revolution, my husband got me sucked into Warehouse 13; Criminal Minds also makes me happy.

Reality TV is hard for me to get into - the only one I ever really liked was Tough Enough, which was really ironic because I'm not generally a fan of wrestling or reality TV, but somehow the combination of the two worked for me for awhile... Like I said, I'm weird.


----------



## txbiscuit

That is definitely a line! Congratulations!! Happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:

I love Always Sunny. My OH probably loves it more than anyone I know - he quotes it constantly. Always Sunny and Bob's Burgers are two shows we'll usually watch together.


----------



## Ameli

Broke down and got a 2 pack of digitals. Thinking it would probably be too early but did it anyway. Here they are! Promise I won't post anymore tests.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY! Not too early after all!


----------



## lamago

Congratulations Ameli! Wow it's amazing !


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

Woooh! Hurray! Super thrilled for Ms.Ameli!


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: Congrats Ameli that is fantastic - hopefully some of your new BFP dust will rub off onto the rest of us and we can make this bumpy thread :thumbup:

I do not watch much TV tbh but I do watch:
The Mentalist
Person of Interest
Revenge
The Walking Dead
These are my MUST watch programms that I cannot not and will not miss (if I can't see them when they are on I watch on catch up!)
Otherwise not overly bothered by anything else :nope:


----------



## Ameli

Thanks so much!! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Twag

OK so O day yesterday so I am CD13/1DPO today so the TWW begins - hope we did enough this cycle :wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

Woohoo! I hope we have a BFP-y month this month. 

I'm doing OK. I thought my energy was returning, but then I slept 13 hours last night.


----------



## Twag

Happy orange week tx :happydance:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks Twag! I'm doing pretty well... Just a little sleepy and ready for the weekend. How is everyone else?


----------



## Twag

Happy Mothers Day for all of my TTC mothers to be and soon to be mommies for Sunday :hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> .......
> 
> We are Ms. California (Snackimals):coolio:, Ms. Texas (txbiscuit):gun:, and Ms. Hawaii (LillyTame):ninja:; three TTC buddies with one BFP so far (txbiscuit). We are a chatty trio - we have stalked each other from the beginning - but we are always eager to hear new stories.
> 
> We are hoping to find a few ladies that are looking for TTC buddies that are in it for the long haul :thumbup:

Let the record show Lil, that you yourself have identified yourself as Ms. Hawaii... :shrug: And, I STLL consider you a Cali-girl, and if not as cool as me, even BETTER! :kiss:

So, that said, what happened to Ameli?

added note: I FINALLY had that pizza I've been wanting for days! What a relief! I caved for a personal pizza from Round Table... so sad... more cuz it was SOOOO good :(


----------



## LillyTame

lmao, yes but I'm still FROM Cali and your first BnB friend from Cali so don't you forget it! :grr:


----------



## txbiscuit

And I'm not from Cali but you guys still love me anyway... Right?

Jealous...


----------



## Snackimals

Of course Texas! U love tacos, I love you... EASY!


----------



## Ameli

Glad to hear something from you guys. Was hearing crickets for a couple days on this thread. Nothing new for me, been slammed at work for the past few days. Feeling fine just a little more tired than normal. I love Round Table Pizza! I miss it, they don't have it here. What part of California are you in Snackimals, and what part did you live in LilyTame? We lived in Sonoma County for a few years.


----------



## LillyTame

tx...we love you but I do not feel bad for you...you have a ton of TX friends!

Ameli, I'm originally from Los Angeles.


----------



## Twag

Hey you guys you should feel for me I am the only UK gal here :cry: 

Have a good weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. Any cycle updates? Did la bruja show her face Snack? Ameli - how are ya feeling? 

We found out we're having a little girl. :cloud9:


----------



## Ameli

A little girl! How exciting! Congrats txbiscuit! I'm feeling fine, no major symptoms but I get tired earlier than I usually do. I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Snackimals

Happy Mums day to all! Quick peek, but full updates tomorrow. 

Big CONGRATS to our Texas baby girl!!! woot woot!!!!

I'm sitting around waiting for AF... I've had some very light spotting a couple times this weekend, swore boobettes- and swollen, but very minimal cramping... So the last part is great! 

I'm sticking to how I feel and my BFN from Friday... So, please no "fx'd" stuff, I'm just waiting on la bruja.... She'll be here any minute.


----------



## Twag

How exciting a baby girl :pink:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, Mrs. Biscuit on your little girl! 

Apologies, Snackimals on la bruja! 

Twag, your chart looks great!

And my chronically late :witch: showed up a WEEK early last week. Just waiting for her to pack up and leave already, so I can get on with the latest cycle. Still impatient as hell.


----------



## Snackimals

dude, Twag, like seriously! Tell your man to start inflating the balloons, lets be real... We are probably gunna need at least 100 for your announcement. 

Texas Dos: You really know how to get lost! Stop it!

Any updates Ameli?

Texas: Any new announcements!? You have told the in-laws by now, yes??? 

Lil: What can I say... my friendship has no boundaries, except the ones BnB has for my Control Panel. Hows you and the hubby? Ready for el Festival del Sexo?!


----------



## txbiscuit

We have not told the in-laws yet. We went to their house to surprise them this weekend, but they'd gone out of town to see his brother. You may be right - Baby Biscuit may be walking before they find out about her. 

I am so excited about MummaMoo (Snack's cycle twin)! Twagsters, you're next. I can feel it!


----------



## Twag

Keep the PMA ladies I will start my POAS addiction on 8dpo :haha:


----------



## Ameli

So exciting, Twag! I will be checking to see your updates in the next few days. I still have a good feeling and think that we'll be seeing more + tests in here in the next couple of cycles.


----------



## LillyTame

Snack, OH was straight working my nerves yesterday! I seriously went to bed without giving him a kiss! So I'm hoping we get past this little bump by tomorrow because we need to start our sexxyfest! But also he is starting his hardcore working out this week so I'm hoping he'll even have the energy.

So happy to see we have 2 BFP's now! What is wrong with me...I just realized I should update our title some how! (just noticed MummaMoo isn't in this thread *pout*)

Twag is next then ME and then Clandestine then Snack! (I think Lamago is between me and Clandestine but not sure) :thumbup: (that's our order dangit! Don't anybody go changing the schedule! :grr:)

Everyone is going to be pregnant by the end of this summer!!


----------



## LillyTame

Check out our first post :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Awww, yay! I love it! :cloud9:


----------



## lamago

Yay, a little girl! Wow congrats and tell you in laws already! I got my peak on the monitor today first round on clomid but husband threw out his back. :cry:

I'll see if we can mange the sexy dance this today. My af us due may 27th.


----------



## LillyTame

lamago, we are in very similiar boats :boat: Not only have I strained MY back OH says he thinks he threw out his as well!! :dohh: I'm not due to OV for a couple more days but I wanted to start BDing tomorrow. Things are not looking good :nope:

I can take a muscled relaxant to ease my pain but it makes me sleepy and dries me out! And it won't help OH if he really slipped a disc...only going to the chiropractor to get adjusted will help him.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh gosh. A slipped disc sounds so incredibly painful. I hope he's just sore or something. 

I hope your back pain eases up. Choosing between comfort (muscle relaxer) and comfort/TTC (dry BD-ing) is not fun. :nope:


----------



## LillyTame

But not just comfort....dryness isn't good for his swimmers :nope: hence why we get EWCM. I'm think I'm going for the muscle relaxant tonight because nothings going down around here lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hello ladies? Can I join in? I've seen some of you around. I'm also in my 30s and TTC #1. :)


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome Mrs. JJ! :wave: We have lots of Californians in here. 

I'm off to check out your TTC journal...


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Haha thanks Tx. It's short... Yet long... I get a little long winded at times but I just started it a couple days ago. I'm kinda obsessed though, I spend most days just poking around BnB and researching no end of pregnancy related things. It's very consuming! Lol


----------



## txbiscuit

It *is* consuming. Sometimes I have to force myself to take a day off - my thumb used to get sore during the 2WW from compulsively checking this site. :haha:

You and your hubs sound so cute and in love!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Mrs. JJ! Welcome to the thread! :flower:

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Twag

Hi Mrs JJ :hi:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hahaha Tx, yes! My eyes are getting blurry from staring at my iPad all damned day!

Hi Lilly! :wave: I just started TTCing, this is my second cycle. I've been on BnB off and on for years. I was in WTT for some time and cheering my sister on while she was TTC and pregnant. Hubs and I have gotten ready to TTC every year since we got married 4 years ago but chickened out every time!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi Twag!! :wave:


----------



## Twag

FXd you won't be in TTC for too long :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

Welcome Mrs. JJ! :flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Welcome Mrs. JJ!

Snackimals: I SWEAR I'm not getting lost on purpose! We keep having home invaders stay over and I cannot get to my home computer. Still WAYYYYY too paranoid to hop on BnB at work (granted I am the only married chick without kids in my office). No one is about to die, that we know of, and no one has current plans to stay in our "guest room" - so hopefully, you'll have me all the time now!

@LillyTame: I'll do my best to stick with the "order" - but you ladies ahead of me better not slack off during SexxyTime! 

Would you all believe I sent myself an email from work yesterday, reminding myself to check estimated due dates to make sure I wasn't creating a travel crisis for myself?


----------



## Snackimals

Welcome Mrs.JJ!
Cali in the HOUSE!

AF came yesterday, so scratch out this cycle. 
I am currently stuffing my face with Mexican sweet bread and coffee. Wish I was smoking a cigar and drinking some rum on the rocks... But, I dunno how work will feel about that right now. So, I'll wait.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

WESTSIDE!!

Sorry she got you Snack. I'll have some rum with you! :drunk:


----------



## Ameli

Are you Texas ladies ok after those bad storms last night?


----------



## txbiscuit

We're OK - we live farther south than the storms got. Thanks for checking in. :flower:


----------



## Twag

Glad you ladies are good :hugs:

Weather is so weird at the moment here in the UK Cornwall had snow yesterday :saywhat:


----------



## lamago

LillyTame said:


> lamago, we are in very similiar boats :boat: Not only have I strained MY back OH says he thinks he threw out his as well!! :dohh: I'm not due to OV for a couple more days but I wanted to start BDing tomorrow. Things are not looking good :nope:
> 
> I can take a muscled relaxant to ease my pain but it makes me sleepy and dries me out! And it won't help OH if he really slipped a disc...only going to the chiropractor to get adjusted will help him.

How is you back feeling? I managed to get in the bd for both days of my peak, Im sure my husband was in pain but I just could not try. This is my first month of clomid. How are you managing?

Texas ladies I'm glad ou are ok.

Twag, are you poas already! We need more bfs!


----------



## LillyTame

We were both feeling better by the next day! Not 100% but good enough to get some BD in lol. I havent had y peak yet though, I'm thinking saturday or sunday.


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies go get them eggies :sex:

Yes POAS since 8dpo still bfn :( I don't think this is the month but I will keep on POAS until either a BFP shows up or AF :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Good lord, what time are you POASing? Can it be considered FMU at this god awful hour??


----------



## Mrs. JJ

It's still early yet Twag! Suuuuuper early!


----------



## Twag

I get up at 6.30am so my temp is taken then and then go to the toilet lol I am always awake this early even at weekends :dohh:
I actually took my temp at 6 this morning as I was awake before the alarm!!

I know it is still super early 10dpo but I just WISH I was one of those women who POAS at 8dpo and gets a blazing BFP :shrug: ah well I am sure one day I will get one


----------



## ClandestineTX

I live north of the storms, so everything is OK here - just got some much-needed rain!


----------



## txbiscuit

Sometimes I forget what a big area Texas covers until I talk to you Clandestine. (Or see on the news that it's 37 degrees in North Texas and 97 in Brownsville like last month.)

I didn't get a blazing BFP until 14 dpo. The earlier ones were squinters. And my doctor is convinced I ovulated a few days before I thought I did (although her date doesn't match my temp spike). I hope you all get blazing BFPs soon!

How ya feelin Ameli?


----------



## Twag

Happy 16 weeks TX I am sure I just said happy 15 :wacko: going so fast won't be long until your little lady arrives :cloud9:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@TxBiscuit, I still don't think my head grasps how big it is. I lived a while in the northeast U.S. and in central Europe, so it blows my mind that Texas really is THAT big. 

So, I'm super blah and all :paper: waiting to ovulate (eventually)... someone get a blazing BFP already so I can be excited about something!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm with you Clandestine... waiting to O is booooooring.


----------



## LillyTame

What's up for the weekend ladies?

I'll just be waiting to OV :coffee:

Twag will be posting a blaring BFP :winkwink:

This seems to be a pretty lucky cycle around the boards! I hope there is still a little luck left for me!


----------



## Snackimals

Tell me about it :(


----------



## Twag

It is really hard to comprehend from the UK just how big the states in the US are as you try to compare them with our counties but I mean your states are bigger than our whole country lol :wacko:

Hate waiting for O I swear it is more boring than 2ww :dohh:

Lilly looks like you O :dust:

Ladies I am sending a shit load of dust your way :dust: x 1000 tonnes each :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Naw, no OV yet, just a whacky temp!


----------



## Twag

Snackimals said:


> Tell me about it :(

I get your frustration hell I had a full melt down in ttc#1 rant thread yesterday of the whole why not me variety trust me :hugs: it IS going to happen for you keep you chin up Hun *gives fist bump*

Plus I am in no way counting my chickens on this potential BFP as I suffered a chemical before I cannot get excited about this until I have a darker line or digi telling me :dohh:


----------



## Twag

Lilly took a look at chart without previous cycle temps to compare I am looking and O day last cycle for you was temp of 97.3 so any day now dear so go get some :sex: don't stress it over the opk too much ok just :sex: until you see temp go up up :thumbup: :dust: that is my 2 cents worth


----------



## LillyTame

ha! Fist bumps! Yea that's more Snacks style lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

You got a line Twag!? :D *runs off to your journal*


----------



## Twag

I am not of the hugs variety but use it on here as they don't have a fist bump one lol


----------



## LillyTame

:friends: <<<this is a good one for a not too mushy "hug" lol


----------



## Twag

Cool I will use that lol :friends:


----------



## lamago

Ahhhhh twags, I read your journal. Sooooo many positive vibes your way for sticky bean. Yay! We're getting there!


----------



## Ameli

Well, it appears that LillyTame's plan is coming together - Congrats Twag! How is everyone else? Anyone ovulate yet, or still waiting?


----------



## ClandestineTX

LillyTame said:


> What's up for the weekend ladies?
> 
> I'll just be waiting to OV :coffee:
> 
> Twag will be posting a blaring BFP :winkwink:
> 
> This seems to be a pretty lucky cycle around the boards! I hope there is still a little luck left for me!




Snackimals said:


> Tell me about it :(

Still here with you ladies... nothing to report!



Ameli said:


> Well, it appears that LillyTame's plan is coming together - Congrats Twag! How is everyone else? Anyone ovulate yet, or still waiting?

Waiting to ovulate. I do things late - average is CD 19, range is CD 16-23... today is only CD 13, so not much going on here at all! OPKs aren't completely blank, but no where near anything that I should be posting on BnB about yet! I hope there's some :dust: left for the rest of us!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Waiting... :coffee::sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

I am very unhappy to report no sign of OV for me :nope: I'm usually between CD16-23, it's CD 24 today and OPKs are just as pale as they were at CD 14. No sexy time in 3 days today. I've lost all enthusiasm for this cycle for myself, still rooting you ladies on.

I think it's time for me to officially add Twag to the first post as soon as I get to a computer!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Your chart looks good though Lilly, looks like maybe a CD18 O?? Maybe you just missed the surge with the OPKs? Fx that you caught it!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly, I'd bet you're surge is still on it's way. Looks like your cycle is just running a few days late this time around. FX for you that your OPK is blazing positive soon!


----------



## Twag

Sending shit loads of :dust: ladies your way

Waiting for O sucks I swear it is worse than the 2ww :dohh:

Lilly I agree with Clandestine I think your cycle is just running late looking at your chart last cycle O day your temp was 97.3 that is what today's temp is so I reckon you will see the surge soon :thumbup: sending lots of sexy :dust: to you


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks ladies, but I switched from vaginal to oral temping this cycle, so temps are going to be a little different. I'm not happy with this months sporadic temps and I didn't take one today Twag, that was yesterday. Hate to sound whiney but I'm over it. IF I did OV early and just missed the surge then I hope it was around our 3 days of BDing, if not oh well. OH seems to be over it as well. He started off strong then just fell into "My back hurts", "my stomach is upset", "I'm achey from tennis" etc etc so I can just tell he is over it as well, so even if I did get a surge now we are just done. :nope::cry:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I would break out (or go buy) some SexxyWear and just entice him. See how much his back hurts, then! I hate to be like sometimes having a serious good SexxyTime no matter what's up with TTC is the way to go, but it's true. Get his (and your) engines started, because you are a Sexxy woman who he should not resist! 

Admittedly, I'm kind've a freak whose husband cannot resist anything (specifically me) wrapped in SexxyWear.


----------



## Ameli

Sure is quiet around here! Anyone have an update? I have been tired and slightly nauseous, but strangely my skin is clearer than normal. I hope you're all doing well. This week is dragging for me.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Almost ovulation here... sooooo close.... but still not yet! Despite hubster's minor food poisoning yesterday, which caused an unplanned break in our monthly marathon, have gotten back on top of things - even though we made him nearly three hours late for work this morning!


----------



## Ameli

Ha! Good for you - you gotta do what you gotta do. Food poisoning or not. Glad he's ok though. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Just waiting to O :coffee::sleep:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ditto... feels like torture. And despite the best intentions, it's distracting me 100% today. I have ADHD so that's not a tremendous feat; however, I'm not doing myself any favors wasting time today!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm still a little nauseous, but feeling way better in general. I'm jealous of your clear skin, Ameli! I have been breaking out in the worst way. 

In more fun news, my bump is starting to grow and my energy is returning a bit. All the important people have been told we're expecting, so we're just waiting for our 20-week anatomy scan to make sure Baby Tx is healthy (and to get confirmation that she hasn't grown a willy in the past few weeks). Although I'm still throwing up too much to say I really *enjoy* pregnancy so far, feeling the baby move every so often and having more energy is helping me understand why some people say they absolutely love it. I'm really excited to see how pregnancy is for everyone in here.

As far as life in general goes, I've been very busy with work, so I'm really looking forward to the long (U.S. holiday) weekend this weekend. I have a wedding to attend, but we may also go out on the lake in our friend's boat. I also want to insist that OH and I sit down and book a "last vacation before baby" somewhere. Does anyone else have any fun plans?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I've heard those vacations called a "Babymoon" :) I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy seems to be going (LOL, for me at least) - so glad that all is well! 

Mostly just keeping up our exercise and more yard demo this weekend. Nothing exciting at all!


----------



## Ameli

Wow, I agree, your pregnancy seems to be flying by! But of course, I'm sure it feels quite different to you. Glad you're gettting into the part where you feel pretty good. Must make it feel more real now that everyone knows. 
Yes, waiting to ovulate is very boring and also can kind of consume you. Hopefully this next cycle a few more baby crops (as Snackimals called it a while back) spring up.


----------



## Twag

:hi: ok so got my digi result this morning eek :cloud9: so feels more real to DH & and I :cloud9: no real symptoms other than damn tired all the time :sleep: my skin seems to be great (normally skin breaks out for AF), nails seem to be growing at rapid speed and are strong (normally snap & paper thin) but my hair does seem to have turned fuzzy :wacko:

Going to book my doctor appointment next week :yipee:

This weekend is a long weekend but I am studying boo


----------



## LillyTame

Awww look at all the baby tickers in here :cloud9: I'm so glad you decided not to hide your ticker TX, I think this is what we need! And I hope we will all have preggo tickers soon! I think you were right about my body wanting to be pyscle buddies with Snack lol...I'm definitely closer to her now! Still early for her but we should end up being in the tww together!

So it looks like my body is finally gearing up for OV (you were right Clan, just took a few extra days), I'm hoping it does...but I'm worried about the length of my LP now that OV is a few days late :shrug: We'll see. I started vaginally temping again...waiting for a dip [-o&lt; 97.45 today and I got a pos OPK last night and this morning...so maybe tomorrow I'll get a dip :thumbup:

Looks like there are quite a few of us waiting to OV within a week of each other...come ooooooon May....I hope you still have a little dust left for us!


----------



## Twag

Did that boat load I sent over not arrive yet?? Right I am sending a plane full now :plane: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think there's several of us about to ovulate this week! I do hope this season of baby crops is still in 2.5 weeks from now, when (hopefully) another load of us will be getting BFPs! Because, seriously, I need something to work right - and this would be a fantastic something!


----------



## Snackimals

Hurray for O day! to ALL! (that are about to ovulate)

Sorry I havent kept up here. With all the fab BFP's from last week, everyones' personal journals have been ON FIRE! I promise to make this thread a priority to respond to!

Alright Lil, Clandie, Mrs.JJ..... lets get this ovulation-show on the ROAD!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm trying, I promise!!! And my pm OPK is definitely lighter than this morning's OPK, so I think first thing this morning (darkest OPK this cycle) was the tail of my surge... now, just have to wait for the temp to rise and keep hubster's energy up until it does!


----------



## lamago

getting my day 24 blood drawn today.. Im actually late in going but I ovulated day 15 I think so hope it's still on time. First cycle of clomid this month since I have low progesterone.

So AF is due next Tuesday but it often surprises me so well see.


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck with the blood draw lamago! Hopefully the Clomid helps your progesterone levels. FX!!


----------



## LillyTame

So we have 1 tww'er and 3 waiting to/in the process of OV! :thumbup: I hope this will be a fun 2ww with lots of symptom spotting and congratulations at the beginning of June!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly - I gotta know if we're doing the SS thing or not before I confirm ovulation!


----------



## LillyTame

:saywhat: SS thing? What's that?

TX - what does your new pic mean?


----------



## lamago

yes, what is the SS thing? I hope the numbers are good too, I didnt temp this month because it completely stressed me out last month. At least this way im not thinking and rethinking if I BD enough! = ) ignorance is bliss. But I dont have any systems except for bloating which i usually get before AF = (


----------



## Snackimals

Super Sport!!?? You two are getting a SUPER SPORT!!???


----------



## ClandestineTX

SS = symptom spotting. C'mon, ladies.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Snackimals: did you make up super sport? I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## txbiscuit

@Lilly - it's a character from Arrested Development. I was looking for a cheering icon (for your OH's balls and everyone's eggies) and it made me laugh.


----------



## Snackimals

really?
You never seen a Chevy SS? I though them to be common enough, like a Camaro or Mustang. Maybe not so much in Texas.

oh, i am horrid at acronyms. everyone knows that... its def a "its not you, its me" type of thing.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:rofl: Snacky, I was thinking it too (even though I know what SS means here) so when you typed it and in all caps I totally giggled out loud.

STEVE HOLT!! Haha I love it Biscuit!! Nothing like an illegitimate Bluth to cheer us on! 

Yay! So excited there's so many of us Oing together!! I blame you guys actually I think my body has decided to sync with you guys via interwebs cause I have had 2 short cycles now and that is very weird for me but that puts me in the TWW with all my new BnB friends so YAY!! :happydance:

So it's only my second time peeing on an O stick but I got a BLAZING positive today... so that's pretty cool! (Said in the SNL Miley Cyrus voice if anyone knows what that means) :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

hahahaha! i love the SNL Miley!!! Its one of my faves!!! And I don't even know how Miley actually talks, like in real life! Its jsut so funny on SNL...! 

And, your +OPK; that IS pretty kwel!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, Clandestine, I swear I totally DID think symptom spotting but I didn't/don't understand why you need to know that before you confirm OV :shrug: So that's why I thought it was something else.

And YES! Let's go SS crazy!! I don't usually OVER ss, but with all of us in the TWW, let's DO IT!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Haha I don't know how she talks either but the SNL skits kill me and I like singing the song and saying things "are pretty kewl". I like your spelling better, I'm taking it.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh gosh, I love SNL Miley Cyrus! I say things are "pretty kewl" so much that my OH has forbidden me from doing that voice around him.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: I have to decide before I ovulate whether or not I'm going to start SS (as in symptom spotting :) ), so I do it hardcore through the TWW. Otherwise if I don't start straightaway I ignore half of them and then don't have the motivation to keep up.


----------



## LillyTame

ClandestineTX said:


> @Lilly: I have to decide before I ovulate whether or not I'm going to start SS (as in symptom spotting :) ), so I do it hardcore through the TWW. Otherwise if I don't start straightaway I ignore half of them and then don't have the motivation to keep up.

:haha: uh oh, I don't want to open a can of worms! Maybe we should have a 3 symptom a day rule! :rofl: You are only allowed to talk about your 3 strongest symptoms each day! You decide which ones you want to bring up for the day! But you can't talk about something you talked about previously if you didn't make it that days top 3! :devil: Ohhh this sounds like it might be fun


----------



## Twag

I agree go symptoms spotting crazy and keep the PMA as it worked for me I went symptom spotting mad this cycle :haha:

Another plane load of it way ladies

:plane: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :plane:


----------



## Twag

Oh Snack PMA = positive mental attitude :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Have decided ladies in the main testing forums seem to make shit up sometimes when someone has a question, so I no longer trust them with mine... though I do trust all of you... here's the deal I got what I thought was my darkest OPK yesterday morning (I have the kind you're supposed to use with FMU), yesterday afternoon's was a little lighter, and still had EWCM... this morning, my temp was 97.60 (which was taken at usual time/circumstances and is normal LP temp for me), but I did another OPK and it's even darker than yesterday's! Any ideas what this crazy body is doing???


----------



## Snackimals

so, i am probably the most 'idiot' person on here... but, i have a friend that is a OBGYN- kinda. (we are not close, more like in the same circle).

anyhow, she was talking about some lady TTC and how once your body temps go up after O its pretty much impossible to get pregnant, because the heat alone is too intense for los spermies. and that its your womb sealing itself and pretty much closing down. that said, Texas Dos: I think your 'lady junk' hasnt closed the dock just yet. my bet is tomorrow, temps start going up.


----------



## Snackimals

-also, she made me really doubt the whole 'BD a day after O-day'.... she made it sound pretty impossible that you can get to the egg after the crucial "O Moment"...


----------



## Snackimals

Ok. Just stalked your chart. I think I better get your question....
I think you're pregnant.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I actually agree with your kinda-OBGYN friend, as sperm has to travel to get to the fallopian tube, so it's unlikely that sex even at the moment of ovulation would make it there and go through their process to make them able to fertilize it before the egg was no longer viable. 

And HOW do you get that I'm pregnant??? I'm not even sure if I've ovulated yet!!!

Speaking of ovulation... here's my OPK series, labeled with the CD:


----------



## txbiscuit

Maybe your urine wasn't as concentrated yesterday afternoon? The one from today definitely looks most positive. I'd say the one from yesterday is an "almost positive" in comparison. Mine never got even close to that dark, but they were usually darker in the mornings than in the afternoons.


----------



## Snackimals

i think you're just picking up on the tail end of your surge.. but the 'main' event is a done deal. 

your charts look like they typically go up at a steady increase the first few days after O. this time you just kinda shot up. so, my money is on Pregnant or you did something that got your temps up quick today... i guess only you know.


----------



## Twag

Great opk there clandestine I agree the sperm has to be up there to meet the egg but then saying that Moo I think only had sex on the day of O :shrug: but I guess if you had sex on the day of O but say that was morning and then the egg popped out evening to could catch it :shrug: I dunno tbh this is all massively confusing and I think it is the luck of the draw tbh :dohh:

Ok so your chart I would say O was yesterday some ladies get +ve opk after O but considering you are like me and rarely get a +ve then I reckon your temps will confirm in the next few days but for now keep up with the :sex: if you can but you have done great so covered either way :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

txbiscuit said:


> Maybe your urine wasn't as concentrated yesterday afternoon? The one from today definitely looks most positive. I'd say the one from yesterday is an "almost positive" in comparison. Mine never got even close to that dark, but they were usually darker in the mornings than in the afternoons.

I do drink a ton of water, like I drink two cups of half-caff coffee (slowly and spaced out over the course of several hours) and then drink water all day the rest of the day - usually even with meals. I'm like you and Twag, where I rarely get a real positive OPK, which is why this morning was such a surprise, especially after my temp was so high. 



Snackimals said:


> i think you're just picking up on the tail end of your surge.. but the 'main' event is a done deal.
> 
> your charts look like they typically go up at a steady increase the first few days after O. this time you just kinda shot up. so, my money is on Pregnant or you did something that got your temps up quick today... i guess only you know.

I think you might be right - and I'm super glad that despite having taken a sleeping pill before we were requested to go visit our friends less than day old little one at the hospital and finding out about my great aunt (and coordinating my mom's travel)... we somehow still managed to get to business at 1 a.m. before passing out last night. And you are definitely right about my charts - I was expecting my temp to go up to 97.2-97.4 range, which is usually where it hangs out for a day or two before going up above 97.55 after ovulation, so I was first surprised that it was 97.60, then more surprised by the OPK, then when I saw yesterday's temp was 96.80, I was even more surprised/ confused. 

I don't think the sleeping pill would have caused that temp rise, I occasionally take one for a day or two during the first half of my cycle (recently read sleep is critical to egg development) when I'm not sure I'm on a good, regular sleep schedule - especially if I get tired mid-day, which is what happened yesterday and why I took the pill last night. But it's at least the third one I've taken since this cycle started and usually the day after my temp is lower, because I was in a deeper sleep than I would have been otherwise! Just perplexing! But I hope you are right... especially since it seems we can't stop what feels like an endless string of deaths in our family, it would be amazing to be able to start planning for a new life.


----------



## Twag

I think the shot up is a good sign I think mine did that rather than its normal creep :dust: I do hope this is it FXd


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Twag: Dr. Google is agreeing with you and @Snackimals. My surge may have peaked yesterday, with ovulation at the same time - so I may be catching the tail of the surge on an OPK, and my temp registering the progesterone just overlapped it. 

And for me - both the real positive OPK and the sharp temp shift... maybe, just maybe these are really good signs for this cycle! Maybe it was that baby dust that rubbed off on me last night, sitting around with the new little one?


----------



## Twag

Was for me my 1st real +ve opk and a proper temp shift FXd clandestine (and I got real baby dust as I met up with Anniepie just before this cycle :thumbup:)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I can't post the link because it's from another message forum (prohibited by BnB to link to) - but I can copy and paste the post and the link to the lady's chart who also had this happen (but if you look at the chart, she had a temp dip the day after... then a BFP in the same cycle):

Positive OPK same day as temp rise?

I used 3 OPKs yesterday at 11am, 7pm, and 11pm. All of them were negative. This morning my BBT made a good jump. I used another OPK around 11:00am today and it was positive. Does this mean I ovulated last night or I will ovulate today? I've never had this happen, usually I am a slow riser and have a day or 2 of positive OPKs before FF detects O.

Her chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24e7f2


----------



## LillyTame

All this OPK talk...well let me throw in my 2 cents :haha:

So took another OPK yesterday...smiley kind. Usually I do IC and usually I get one or 2 "is it positive yet"s, which is why I bought the smileys...to comfirm. Anyway, most instructions tell you to stop testing after your 1st positive because you CAN continue to get positives...but think of your peak starting at that first positive (if you tested often enough to catch the beginning and not the end). So anyway, I tested positive again yesterday (had OH do one too to make sure the thing wasn't broken lol). So now all my OPKs are done! No ICs, No more Smileys :thumbup:

Ok, so the point of all that was that the smiley confirmed I was peaking still two days in a row and I'm not used to that because I was only using ICs before. Basically, I'm going to stick to the recommended only test till you get a positive. If your temp doesnt start to rise again within 3 days then start testing again because the first rise could have been an attempt to release but it didnt happen, but if you keep testing and keep getting +'s your mind just starts to worry itself lol And if you follow the rule of BDing when you get that 1st postive plus two more days then you would cover the time that you aren't testing anyway.


----------



## Ameli

Yep, this last cycle I also had the smiley OPKs and I had a smiley one afternoon and again the next morning. I agree, I think you're at the tail end of your surge. Do it again today and tomorrow if you can.


----------



## Twag

Exciting so do we have 2 2ww starting soon? :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Looks like 4 if I'm not mistaken, Twag: Me, Snack, Clandestine, & Mrs.JJ. Lamago is already there :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: you are right. I will try not to use the sole surviving OPK I have left... TRY... I will try not to use it this afternoon or tomorrow! 

@Ameli: where there's a will, there's a way :) We will very likely get in a few more times, just because we can!


----------



## Twag

Cool lots of 2wwaiter lots of :dust: to you ladies


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ohhhh Clandie, I'm excited for you... I haven't known Snacky for very long but she's pretty much right all the time! ;) She's our very own gypsy woman!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ironically, I have an eastern European gypsy bloodline... just don't ask me to read your fortune, as I don't think I got that gene!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

So we're gonna be SSSers? (Super Symptom Spotters)?


----------



## ClandestineTX

My boobs are already feeling fuller/ more sensitive. I think Snack and Twag were spot on about my OPK this morning being leftover surge. Still, for me, that was the most positive I've ever had on that brand. 

I sure hope some of there's enough :dust: leftover from our BFP sisters!


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs. JJ said:


> So we're gonna be SSSers? (Super Symptom Spotters)?


Yep, I'm down to SS! I don't think I'm as hardcore though, as Clandestine sounds :haha: I tend to downgrade everything instead of building it up...and I guess with good reason, seeing as how I've never had a BFP. But I'm feeling the PMA (or will be more so once I confirm OV) so let's go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Woohoo!! Sounds good, I just gotta get down and dirty and then I'll start almost immediately. :rofl:


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL, @Lilly! I really have tried not to symptom spot at all for several months now (and @Snackimals, you like how I'm typing all the full words out just for you??)... got too discouraged. But I can do it just this once, with all of you!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Totally Clandie, I was going to play it cool this time but if you guys are gonna SSS then I want in!


----------



## LillyTame

PEER PRESSURE! :rofl:


----------



## Ameli

I love it!


----------



## Twag

Ha ha love it


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think I screwed up my chart. Couldn't motivate myself to work out until 930 pm, which is when I'm usually getting ready for bed... spent an hour on the treadmill, which kept me up past midnight, took my temp at 6 am and it was wayyyy down to 97.18. But no more fertile CM, boobs have increased sensitivity, and everything else feels like I've definitely already ovulated... but the temp? Maybe just crazy exercise schedule? I hope so, because hubster was too tired to try again last night, so if I didn't ovulate when I think I did, then we totally missed it. Pfft.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Probably just the exercise, same thing that happens to Snack. Don't sweat it, I'm sure you caught that eggy!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX you're right! Exercise usually lowers my temp the next day, just not by that much! Only time will tell... as usual!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm always messing up my chart :dohh: It's hard waking up at the same time 7 days in a row! This morning I woke up early AND had left the window open over my bed...so the tiny dip I got this morning, I don't know if it was OV or those other factors...oh well...guess I'll just have to wait and watch the trend over the next few days.

Clandestine, I think if you did just ovulate you would still have enough sperm in the tract to catch eggy :thumbup: But it probably was just the later schedule. I remember Snack talking about exercise the night before affecting the next days temp.

OH asked me this morning if I felt pregnant yet lol....I said no...just hungry. He said that might be a good sign :rofl: Has anyone seen Hottub Time Machine? I thought it was going to be an absolutely ridiculous movie but it was actually kinda funny. Anyway there is a scene where right after sex the chick says "I feel pregnant" lol So OH always asks me right after sex if I feel pregnant yet...I'm hoping one day I can say yes! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't have any instinct for whether or not I could be pregnant. I do hope it was the exercise... it just sucks because if we go onto a new cycle, I won't know if it's just bad timing or if something might be wrong with one of us :(


----------



## Ameli

Clandestine: Can't wait to see what your temps do in the next couple of days. Try not to be discouraged. Time for SS!
Lilly: I really liked Hot Tub Time Machine too! I also expected it to be terrible, but it was pretty funny. I forgot about the kid's 80's mom saying she felt pregnant, but my husband always asked me that a couple times the week of Ovulation/TTC sex fest.


----------



## txbiscuit

I agree about Hot Tub Time Machine. I watched it expecting it to be terrible, but ended up liking it a lot.


----------



## Twag

Loved Hot Tub Timemachine so funny :rofl:


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, I did see hot tub time machine but don't remember that part either. Hope your having a good Memorial Day. We came out to the aquarium of the pacific. Still waiting on AF an am 12 dpo, I think. I didn't chart this month and just used opks. It was my first round of clomid so well see. I'm terrified to test and see the bfn! I'd rather suffer disappointment once a month! ;). No symptoms at all.


----------



## LillyTame

So, lamago....you usually have AF by now right? No AF, so when are you going to :test:?!!

As for everyone else...ok, I know it's still the weekend for some of us...but where is everyone in their journey? Preggos...rollcall...symptoms? TWWers...dpos?

AFM, I do believe I'm 2dpo today :thumbup: I would like to see my temp go up one more time though to really confirm it. I've had non-stop achy-ness in my lower abdomen, but that's about it. I think for my SS, I'm only going to report what's new for me during my tww. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Fx lamago!!

Good SS Lilly!!

I'm 1 dpo possibly. No symptoms as of yet but I'm on the lookout!!


----------



## txbiscuit

No real symptoms to report here. I had an ear infection this weekend. I wasn't feeling Baby E moving very much, but I think that was just because it was hard to focus on light flutters in my stomach over the "OWWWWW" in my ear. She seems very wiggly today. We're looking forward to our anatomy ultrasound in three weeks. 

Is everyone in the TWW except the preggos?


----------



## lamago

In not quiet past my usual time. I have had 12 and even 13 dpo cycles. So I'm waiting still. I'm feeling wet which usually happens before my period soo...AF is potentially on its way.


----------



## Twag

FXd and :dust: Lamago that AF stays away :hugs:

Lots of :dust: to you ladies in the 2ww keep up the SS and the PMA

As for me - not a lot to report - knackered and boobs are huge and sore and OMG peeing like nobodies business which is a little annoying but otherwise all good - looking forward to some more preggo symptoms tbh
Got my 1st midwife appointment on 18th June which is 8 weeks so a little exciting and I told my Mum this morning who said she thought I looked different :wacko: but she is super excited - just wish some of that would rub off on DH :dohh:


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- I didn't want to stalk this whole 70 page thread and not say hi! I'm also in my 30s and will be TTC no. 1- but not for another couple months. So, soon I will be graduating from WTT and can hopefully join you! I've enjoyed all your posts though- it's been good to read about people further down the line in the TTC journey, and see all the BFPs so far!


----------



## Twag

:hi:


----------



## Ameli

Welcome Fezzle! :flower:


----------



## Ameli

I also just noticed Clandestine and Lilly got their crosshairs! Yay!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay Fezzle! Welcome (and congrats making it through 70 pages)! Are those your kitties in your avatar?


----------



## Snackimals

Here!
I am sorry to tell you guys that I am off the entire week, which means I will not be logged on as much as usual, but I am ANXIOUS to know how everyone's SS is coming along! 

My updates are minimal, as y'all know I have not been temping and did not POASticks this cycle :) I can assume ovulation came and went because I did have some cramping since Friday, and now seem to be clear of that. BDing has continued on the 'every other day' plan.... Although Sunday was super sexxy and we put in some 'over time' :)

Hey FEZZLE! Nice to meet you!

How's the rest of the TWW Crew??? Clandie? JJ? Lil?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm not sure what's going on, my temps are wacko. But otherwise, I'm bloated and feel yucky and tired and pissy... nothing out of the ordinary though. :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

@JJ:

I think you are at the least: 4DPO. I want to remember you had a +OPK on day CD11 or CD12... 
But, I guess we'll wait to see what FF says...
How you feeling?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya, I'm confused. Even if I'm 4 dpo my temps are so low this can't be a good thing. I feel crappy. Irritable, tired, bloated, woke up last night with diarrhea at 2:30 which is weird cause I didn't eat anything out of the ordinary. No clue what's going on. :shrug:


----------



## Snackimals

i've gotten really tummy-sick after O in the past.... i've been told its hormones battling it out, dropping and others kicking in.

sorry this is so confusing and kinda uncomfortable. i try really hard to not focus too much, it can get really frustrating. dont stress about the temp drops... in the big picture, i guess its not 'fact' that your temps have to stay high and only go up if your pregnant. everyone is different. 

BIG hugs and BABY dust your way!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Those are my two little kitties (Dolly and Kenny)- they were much younger in that photo, but still very kitten-like (they'll be a year old in Aug). They are brother and sister and love each other, plus are very affectionate with us too!

Good luck to all of you for this cycle!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome Fezzle!

Back-atcha Snacky and thanks!


----------



## LillyTame

Finally checking in! Good morning, Ladies! Welcome Fezzle :wave: (Love the kitties! :thumbup:)

Glad to see you Snack, I miiiiissed yooooooou! If your method works I'm totally throwing EVERYTHING out!


----------



## lamago

Welcome feezle. I'm on 13 dpo and am greeting some cramps so I think ad might be on her way. Sigh.


----------



## Snackimals

Sorry Lamago... but lets wait and SEE :)
I'm one cycle ahead of you, if it makes you feel any better. This TTC stuff is hard.


----------



## Twag

Don't give up yet Lamago :hugs: 

I remember my cycle 6 passing and OMG that was a hard one I had total melt down :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

lamago, I see your chart restarted...I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

I'm sorry too, Lamago. :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Thanks so much ladies. I go the full blown AF this morning and worst got my progesterone level on clomid and it was 7.7 =(. I was feeling so disappointed and I came on to update you all. Reading all your messages really helped me feel better so thanks for that. I'm such a pessimist it's hard for me to stay upbeat so I'm so glad I found this group! Onto cycle 7. 

P.S. I'm going old school this month and getting a pregnancy promoting message from a "sobadora".


----------



## Ameli

Double post for some reason.


----------



## Twag

Sorry Lamago let's hope this is lucky number 7 :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm sorry lamago. :hugs: I hope the sobadora will be able to help. 

Was that your CD 21 progesterone? I don't know *that* much about progesterone levels, but that seems really low (unless they are measuring it differently), especially if you were on Clomid. It seems weird that your doctor wouldn't be figuring out how to get your progesterone levels up, or even discussing supplementation. 

Good luck and lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry lamago- good luck for number 7!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:hugs: lamago!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

We're supposed to be SSing but I don't have anything. No symptoms, not even sure I actually ovulated. 

Lilly - Where y'at?

Anyone else have any updates?


----------



## LillyTame

Same here Mrs. JJ :dohh: lol No real symptoms. I'm pretty tired today, but it's been a long week. Only 3 days in too :dohh: I'm a lil jealous of some of our BnB sisters that got really early signs this cycle...like nausea or sore BBs.

I know Snack is having a tough week, but what happened to Clandestine? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Right?! We need our cycle sisters!!!!!!


----------



## Twag

Lilly I got all these SS early on but by the time AF was due they had pretty much gone expect for cramps different to AF cramps tho so do not feel discouraged plus I have had many a symptoms when I then went on to get AF :dohh: 
I can honestly say my main symptom at the moment is tiredness I am exhausted all the time and the boobs only really this week but OMG huge and so so sore! I get odd bouts of queasiness but otherwise not a lot really :shrug:

I am worried about clandestine I hope she is ok :(


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm worried too Twag... :(


----------



## lamago

Thanks ladies. I'm still pretty bummed, it is low. My doctor said its fine and that anything over 3 is good. I have not heard that from anybody else or seen it online but she says there is nothing else she cant do anything other than try clomid. I asked her for a referral to an re and she said she would give it me so well see. She never even mentioned progesterone supplements.


----------



## Twag

Hmm have you asked about a 2nd opinion? I am sure other women on here who have had clomid have had progesterone cream or something I hope they sort something out for you Hun & the RE helps :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## lamago

I know twag, I'm glad I'm going to re too. It's been frustrating with this obgyn. Now I just have to get over trying for what seems like forever. I'm still so bummed over this one. We are fast approaching our 1 year anniversary


----------



## Twag

I know how you feel I was very fast approaching the 1 year mark 9 cycles down the line well 10 if you include ntnp :wacko: but you know what after cycle 6 and after I got over my melt down I kind of chilled out and figured it will happen and I just needed to do everything we could to make that happen :shrug: and it did 3 cycles later :cloud9:

:hugs: Lamago it will happen for you hunny and hopefully that RE is better than your obgyn


----------



## lamago

Thanks twag. I think I might be almost done crying my eyes out. Well see how today goes. It's the summer now so I'm sure the sun will distract me.


----------



## Snackimals

Love the advice Twagster! 
You are my BFP hero ;)

Can't wait to catch up with everyone! I finally got my phone replaced Friday. This weekend is the wedding AND babyshower weekend. I'm about ti jump in the shower.
See y'all later! <3


----------



## ClandestineTX

Welcome, Fezzle! And big :hugs: Lamago!

And huge apologies for not tell ya'll I was going out of town for business. The hotel had wi-fi, but I never could get it to connect. Even though I came home Saturday, had work thing for hubster that afternoon/evening and slept most of yesterday. 

So... FF says I'm 11 DPO, chart is crazy (as usual, if you look at the overlay at the top of my FF page, it's right in line with previous cycles)... which is why I will assume I'm out (also, as usual). Trying to get to my journal to update with more details... but nothing super-awesome on the TTC-front.


----------



## Snackimals

Glad you're back Clandie! Even I was getting paranoid! Thought you were holding out on 'the goods' and not checking in!!! >=(
Hahahaha.


----------



## ClandestineTX

If you have time to read my horribly long, horrible post, you'll understand why I wasn't in a rush to come home and talk online. Have been just a bit miserable, playing hooky today - even though I swear I'm getting back on my treadmill and will do some minor computer-related work before the day is over.


----------



## Twag

Ok so I have looked at all your charts Clandestine and 11 dpo temp is a good one compared to the rest and my chart this cycle pretty much looked like my previous ones too so don't count yourself out yet Mrs :nope:

Sending some much needed dust to my ladies :dust: :plane:


----------



## Snackimals

hey Twagster: can you post a link to your last chart? I never got to look at that... (which is just lame that I suck so bad at stalking!)


----------



## Twag

Does this work? 


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Snackimals

totally! thank you!


----------



## Twag

You are most welcome


----------



## ClandestineTX

I agree your chart didn't look that different from your other ones, but I'm of the 11 DPO and BFN - just can't be a good sign. I'll keep testing anyway, but just not optimistic at this point.


----------



## Twag

It really didn't Clandestine :shrug: Moo didn't get her BFP until 12dpo so your not out and litterly mine went from start white to a squinter over night so :shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

OK, will keep FX here.


----------



## Twag

Keep everything crossed and PMA :hugs: I am keeping everything crossed for you ladies and lots of PMA for you all :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Clandestine, I haven't stalked your previous charts yet, but I like that your chart has gone right back up! I think that's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Like I said, keeping my FX. Tomorrow is 12 DPO and I usually have a 13-day LP, willing to bet by Thursday I'll know one way or the other (I hope... did have a fluke 17 day LP earlier this year).


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, Clandestine! I don't know much about the charting/temps yet, but sounds like there's still hope!

Also- I read your journal- I'm in academia too and unfortunately have run into asses like your boss before!


----------



## lamago

Fx for you clandestine. It not over until af arrives!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, Fezzle. I swear he's not always been like this. But his inability to cope with his own life just isn't good enough for him to come after me like that! Played hooky yesterday (largely due to huge neck spasm, but also to avoid him), still not really excited about seeing him on campus this afternoon. What do you do in academia?

Thanks, Lamago! 

AFM... temp is still up this morning, trying not to get too hopeful. May be effect of muscle relaxer I took last night out of desperation to make my neck movable again!


----------



## Twag

PMA PMA PMA :dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Still in there!

I'm a senior lecturer (so in the US like an associate lecturer? we don't have tenure in the UK). I did my PhD in the US though (I'm American); I moved to the UK to do a 2-year post doc for a bit of an adventure, but that was almost 10 years ago, and I'm still here with no plans to move back!


----------



## ClandestineTX

My husband wants to move overseas, badly. We're exhausted by a lot of American society. It doesn't help that I grew up in what was West Germany... plus his job is in business operations and in Europe it pays big time (for some reason in the US the emphasis is on sales/ marketing people)... 

I don't know what I'm going to do when I finish my doctorate. I found that I do love teaching, but think I want to stay actively involved with research. There's a strong research industry (non-academic) in my field, so that's an option. Just care about graduating right now, will have to worry about what to do with myself afterwards, as it gets closer. LOVE that there's another academic around here!


----------



## Fezzle

It's good to have some options once you graduate! I used to think I wanted to mainly do research with a bit of teaching, but now I love teaching! I work at a fairly teaching-focussed uni, but there is support for research too, which is nice because I can still stay involved in research but without the pressure to publish and get grants.


----------



## ClandestineTX

How does one sign up for such an appointment? I'm decent at grants - got a minor one funded and waiting for word on a larger one... we've submitted SO MANY over the last few years, I could stand to take a break.


----------



## Fezzle

In the UK, there are a lot of 'new' universities- some look down on them, and some are actually rubbish (I know, I used to work at a horrible one), but some like where I am now are really good. They usually have more of a teaching/employment focus. The fees just increased here for students so a lot of the older universities are making sure their students are satisfied and putting more emphasis on teaching and employability too, even if their primary focus has been research.


----------



## ClandestineTX

That's very cool. I'm looking at taking a part-time adjunct position at a local community college, before I finish my degree - just to keep my credentials current. If only there was some guarantee that jobs I qualify for would be waiting for me when I walk out with my diploma... since that's not likely to happen... hard work must continue!


----------



## Fezzle

I did something similar when I was finishing my PhD- it was good to have that teaching experience then!


----------



## txbiscuit

How's everyone feeling today? My allergies are killing me, but I'm otherwise OK.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Boo allergies!

I'm doing ok... kinda feeling little AF like cramps... wouldn't be surprised if she showed a little early which is fine by me, I need a muthafucken drink! :drunk:


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs. JJ said:


> Boo allergies!
> 
> I'm doing ok... kinda feeling little AF like cramps... wouldn't be surprised if she showed a little early which is fine by me, I need a muthafucken drink! :drunk:

This made me literally lol :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

I'm a lil sad...expecting AF tomorrow, putting all my hopes into cycle 6


----------



## Snackimals

6 IS my favorite number! :)


----------



## txbiscuit

It looks like at least 2 or 3 (possibly 4?) of you will be psycle buddies this month.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, Lilly - I hope not. I'm in the :boat: with you tomorrow. My LP has been right at 13 days more often than not lately, so expecting she-who-should-not-be-named tomorrow too.


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh...your dip looks just like mine! :dohh: Let's pray our temps will pull a GingerPanda and pop back up with a BFP! lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

97.18, here, hope your luck is better than mine Lil!


----------



## Snackimals

good ladies!

sorry to hear about more 'dips' ladies... although 'unfortunately' we cant just rule you just yet. sorry. 'la bruja' doesn't work that way. we continue to wait :coffee:

i am feeling a LOT less nausea today. thank goodness. i can eat like my normal self today :happydance:

yesterday i had way more intense cramps in the late evening. the kinda that just make me confirm its 'business as usual' this cycle. im ok though. im with Lilly on this one, im totally confident and fine with what comes next. cycle #8? no problem.

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm still not having anything that remotely feels like cramping. Honestly, it's kind've pissing me off because I know it's just my body trying to trick me into being hopeful this late in the game just so la bruja can crush them with her stupid broom. I'd prefer just to get on with cycle 9 already, waiting for the inevitable just feels like a waste of time. 

I guess I should hope this takes a bit longer, if cycle 9 starts a little later and ovulation is on the later end of normal for me, I'd likely be OK to fly for the conference I was going on about a few weeks ago (next Feb.). Just blah about TTC today, because I know my body and nothing about my temp drop over the last two days is giving me any reason to hold out hope for this one.


----------



## Snackimals

tell me about it!
everyone swears the TTW is the hardest... but I actually think its the tail end of your cycle that is the absolute worst. like the last 5 days... when you're just waiting for something, anything... and not knowing whether to plan ahead, or get your hopes up :( 
horrid 5 days.

you POAS Clandie? or passing on that?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Been POAS daily since 7 DPO and a whole lotta BFNs, not even an evap - as usual and including this morning. I agree the last 5 days of the TWW are the worst. 

I still wish we could just order up a stork.


----------



## Snackimals

I knew you had POAS, guess I should BETTER stalk your chart! (let me go do that now)...

Wait, the Prego testing isn't in the chart :(
Terrible.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

How do you type out the sound of a missile falling and exploding? That's the exact sound I made at 6:30 am when I saw my temp drop. :witch: is due Friday, I fully expect to see her and I plan to have a bottle of wine waiting for her. :wine:


----------



## Snackimals

gosh. anything above 97 sounds good to me... i guess im freezing most of the time.

today i was insanely cold since i woke up, so i think my temps are also dropping. it was a big difference from the last two mornings of feeling sticky since I woke up... (i apologize because yesterday i didnt get to take my temp. i spent the night away from home, and forgot all about this business.)

Bruja Bash it is I guess, for all of us :( ..... :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

A least it's fun having us all on the same cycle this time around. Feels more like a group effort. :haha: We'll defeat the witch next time ladies!! Til then... Cheers! :drunk:


----------



## ClandestineTX

You have to save the file to hear it, but here ya go:
https://soundbible.com/grab.php?id=1794&type=wav

Blah... I guess we had to get all synced up so we could have another BFP trifecta next time?


----------



## LillyTame

my temp still low....i was really hoping for it to go up, but i think its safe to say with a temp this low my progesterone is too low now to support! anything even if it was trying to attach...eh...next cycle.

I agree...I do like that we are all on the same point in our cycles! I dont feel alone! lol. Wouldnt it be awesome if we all got BFPs next cycle! There were so many in May..we are gonna be in the June bunch! :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

The data I've read is that the length of the LP is much more reliable as an indicator of your progesterone level than your temp rise... but from the looks of your chart, it seems you are the first to start our Superfecta of July BFPs. I'd wager I'll be #2, and then Mrs. JJ at #3, and then Snackimals at #4 (this isn't my preference, this is based off my crazy chart stalking)... Sorry, I miscounted the first time when I said "Trifecta" as there are clearly 4 of us about to get on with our Awesome Superfecta Cycle of BFPs.


----------



## txbiscuit

I've decided to start sending baby glitter instead of baby dust. I feel like it will be stickier. Thoughts?

:dust:


----------



## Snackimals

i do love glitter...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ditto! Bring on the glitter!


----------



## LillyTame

ClandestineTX said:


> The data I've read is that the length of the LP is much more reliable as an indicator of your progesterone level than your temp rise... but from the looks of your chart, it seems you are the first to start our Superfecta of July BFPs. I'd wager I'll be #2, and then Mrs. JJ at #3, and then Snackimals at #4 (this isn't my preference, this is based off my crazy chart stalking)... Sorry, I miscounted the first time when I said "Trifecta" as there are clearly 4 of us about to get on with our Awesome Superfecta Cycle of BFPs.


You're right! I knew that, but wasn't thinking about it when I wrote. Now that you've pointed it out though...it's kind of depressing that we have to wait till July :rofl: June is just starting! :dohh: It's gonna be a loooong month lol


----------



## Ameli

:dust: Baby Glitter! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

June is totally the month! I feel good about June. SUPERFECTA POWER!!


----------



## lamago

Well how did you all go and sync your cycles on the web? ;). I'm on cycle day 10. And using opk this month because I don't have the sticks for fertility monitor. Im between a 27 and 30 day cycle and took round 2 clomid. Went to get fertility message and was very painful. They gave me a tea to take so well see. 

Either way I'm trying to take twags advice and also reading impatient girls guide to pregnancy. It's helping calm me down.

Hopefully I don't miss ov because I've not used opk's before.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lamago, I don't know how we did it... but all 4 of us will be starting a cycle within a week's time (actually think it's less than that). 

I'd recommend doing the deed at least every other day - throw in an extra or two if you get a positive OPK. My positives have always been dark relative to other ones I've taken, but never true positives (I can only tell which were positives for me, after the fact when they start getting lighter). And TxBiscuit and Twag also never got super positives, and they're both expecting despite this!


----------



## Ameli

Yes, I agree. Don't let the OPKs stress you out. I also didn't get clear positives with the kind that show lines. I finally got the Clear Blue digital kind (Smiley Face) and got smiley faces and that was so much less frustrating than analyzing line darkness.


----------



## Snackimals

hey Lamago!
i had the message done also, in February. i didnt find it so painful on my womb, but on my right side ovary... OMG. i guess it was REALLY out of order or something. good luck! :)

Yeah Clandie, I think we are all within the same 5 days if the Bruja gets me by Sunday or Monday... We are cycle quadruplets! and that may be good luck, since Twag, Moo, and Sal were also days apart! WOOOT WOOOT!

Hows everyone today!?


----------



## LillyTame

Clandestine, I see your temp went up a bit! When are you due for AF? I tried to stalk your chart for the answer, but it looks like it varies some times.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Spotting here, expecting CD 1 with every trip to the loo. Have mapped upcoming cycle... and am seriously considering trying the smiley faced OPKs (someone please tell me if those are the Clear Blue ones) in addition to my usual internet el cheapos.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly - it does. Had pink spotting, then red spotting, then full stop. Think it's the calm before the storm.


----------



## Snackimals

Yah... they are Clear Blue


----------



## LillyTame

Mine were by Clearblue


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks - trying new el cheapos "babi" ones... the ClearBlue ones are 30.00 US for 7 of them even on Amazon??? I might be too cheap for those!


----------



## txbiscuit

Do you have HEB where you are? I saw the ClearBlue ones for like $20 or so at HEB.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I might... and is funny because I live in HEB, but do not know if we have those stores here..


----------



## lamago

Yes, I think I'll start bd today just to make sure. Those lines are hard to interpret. I've used the monitor since month 3 so I've been spoiled. 

Snack, YES. My right side hurt really bad. It's still sore. ;)

Clandestine , I'm sorry AF got you those last five days are the hardest!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, lamago! I'm really not even bothered anymore by it. Just moving on. And actually as of this cycle... I would likely still be able to attend my conference early next year and any future estimated due dates would be after my mom officially retires. Maybe better this way in the long run!


----------



## lamago

That's good. My husband keeps saying things happen for a reason and it must be true. Lots of baby dust for this cycle.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, lamago!


----------



## Snackimals

Ok. SO. CD29, no Bruja yet. but the ugliest BFN ever this morning.
time to walk in to cycle #8, when the Bruja makes up her freakn mind.

how was everyones weekend?!

omg. disclaimer: i love Vince Vaughn. saw The Internship on Saturday. LOVED it.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ohhhh I love VV too!!! I can't wait to see that movie!


----------



## ClandestineTX

My weekend was freakishly productive. Hubster and I made great progress focusing on our real goals and blazing a path for staying focused and accomplishing the things we really want. Then there was the incident with the neighbor's dog that's fucked us both up a little. I really believe there are no bad animals (or children) only bad owners (or parents). Visit with our friends and their brand new baby was nice. I think they appreciate that we came to see them - they are a lot like us, less thrilled with the infant stage and excited for the milestones to come. I think they liked just feeling like normal people for a few hours. Plus we keep bringing them stuff for them and the baby - LED nightlights, boppy infant pillow and cover, soothies gel pads for sore nipples, and a bunch of coupons for baby-related stuff, portraits, and a special one for dinner and a movie at their home with us (their choice of take out of home-made meal).


----------



## Ameli

Sorry about the BFN Snackimals! I also love Vince Vaughn! He is my celebrity crush (most people think that's crazy!).


----------



## Snackimals

Sounds great Clandie! Good ideas, and you're great support! 

Thanks Ameli! :) And, your crush is totally fine! He has that certain something ;)


----------



## ClandestineTX

VV does have that certain something, even I'll get on board with that!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Agreed! I've loved him since Swingers. He's totally a great crush!


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear about the BFN Snack...grrrrr...this is so frustrating!

You guys are always making me feel like the outcast! lol I can't stand VV. I am one of those people that just don't GET him.

But I'll take Edward Norton...droooooooool:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Snackimals

oh you GET him just fine. my humor is dead on beat with his style, and you get me just fine :) <3 

comedians i cant stand? anything 'fart humor'-esque or that depends on raunchy... ugh. its a borderline pet-peeve.

Edward Norton? Lil, I dunno if you know this, but he's not a comedian. (heehehee) ((he's a Hotie though!))


----------



## LillyTame

I know...I only saw celeb crush lol....my comedian crush is Daniel Tosh..such a dipstick but I like his skinny butt lol thats all I can think of off hand...oh! neil patrick harris!


----------



## txbiscuit

I love Neil Patrick Harris... Have you seen Dr. Horrible's Sing-a-Long Blog? <3


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Biscuit and Lilly... I've got bad new for you...


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL I know. I still <3 him.


----------



## Snackimals

Mrs. JJ said:


> Biscuit and Lilly... I've got bad new for you...

HahahAha...!!!


----------



## Snackimals

I dunno who my celebrity crush is for sure... Besides Slash. Of course. Maybe some Brad Pitt, Chris Hemsworth... Johnny Depp-duh. Or Gael Garcia-Bernal. Hmmm. But I'll take Slash over any of the actors mentioned<3

Lil, Texas: we need to hear bout your fave comedians!!


----------



## txbiscuit

The only comedian I both enjoy as a comedian and am attracted to is Louis CK. I know he's kind of... unattractive... but there's something about him that I find kind of weirdly hot. I don't know what it is. I can't help it. 

I used to kind of have a thing for Joel McHale (the Soup), but he's gotten a little too skinny.

Edit: Demetri Martin is kind of boyishly cute.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I love Neil Patrick Harris... Have you seen Dr. Horrible's Sing-a-Long Blog? <3

Nooo, what's that?!



Mrs. JJ said:


> Biscuit and Lilly... I've got bad new for you...

:rofl: Well, he _is_ a celeb, not like I had a chance anyway :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Lil, Texas: we need to hear bout your fave comedians!!

I think Kevin Hart right now...not a crush...just funny as hell! Craig Ferguson is my old man comedian crush :rofl: We went to see a live show when we were visiting L.A. and I love him!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hahaha, good point Lilly. I think I have as much chance with NPH as I would with any other celebrity* (aka 0%). 

*Possibly excluding certain athletes, because they don't seem to be very picky. 

Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog was a web series/musical with Neil Patrick Harris as an "evil" scientist. It used to be online for free, but now they seem to be charging for it. :cry: 

Edit: I did find it on YouTube - you might be able to watch it before it gets yanked down...


----------



## txbiscuit

Oooh! Good call on Craig Ferguson! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! I'm going to look tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I saw the movie with NPH, partially because I have a thing for Nathan Fillion (Mmmm Captain Mal). I kinda have a thing for most comedians though, I get the Louis CK thing totally. My fav crushes though, Ryan Reynolds (Waiting is hiiiiiii-larious) and Will Arnett. And of course VV makes the list!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh ya and long time crush on Michael Ian Black! <3


----------



## Mrs. JJ

It might actually be harder to find a celebrity I *don't* have a crush on...


----------



## txbiscuit

Oooh, Ryan Reynolds is super hot. I love Will Arnett, but for some reason, mostly just wish he were my older brother.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Haha for some reason that deep voice does it for me. I once had a super vivid, almost naughty dream with him in it. I need to lay off the Arrested Development.


----------



## txbiscuit

I do love his voice. And he has a proven track record of producing ginger babies. :thumbup:

_txbiscuit approves of your crush. _


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Woot!! I want a ginger Arnett!!


----------



## Fezzle

My crush is Jon Stewart!

Is Ryan Reynolds in the Hugo Boss ads in the US too- because he is HOT in them!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Comedians are largely unfunny to me, there's something about someone trying to make people laugh on purpose that makes them less funny to me. Jon Stewart will get laughs from me, as will... Will Ferrell. Surprising, I know. I have no idea why his variety of humor does things for me that other humor does not. At least JS's is smart humor, and despite being his polar opposite, I <3 WF.


----------



## Twag

Love Ryan Reynolds :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LOVE anything with Will Ferrell! I quote Anchorman on the daily!


----------



## Twag

I also LOVE Will Smith :blush:


----------



## Snackimals

Twaggie! You're back!
Will Smith is handsome, (when he doesnt talk).

I am a Colbert fanatic. Sorry, el Juan Stewart isn't hmmmm, satirical/ironic enough. My man knows to not bother me when I'm watching the Colbert Report :)

I forgot to mention Ryan Gosling... he's def the Ryan for me. 

Whats new today ladies?!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

So tired. About to go whine on my own journal. Waiting for witch to make her full exit, nearly gone, and hoping ovulation is sooner than later. Hoping I get to test with a reasonable degree of certainty before the trip to my friend's house for July 4th weekend.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Nada going on over here. Also waiting for :witch: to leave. :coffee:


----------



## Snackimals

My AF still aint here! Ugh. Cramps finally turned up, a little, yesterday. But still nada...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tell that bitch to get the show on - we have a SUPERFECTA to get on with!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya, she's gonna ruin it!! :hissy: 

Get here now or don't show your face for 9 months!! :finger:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:rofl:


----------



## Snackimals

seriously.
i'll be the last to get any results.. i'll be sulking in my BFN while y'all get your BFPs. Dreadful.
and even if i did get a BFP, there be no 'thunder' left for my announcement. 

why is this Bruja so... WITCHY!!!!!!! (wanting to punch myself in the stomach)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'd still be super excited for you to be the last of our round of BFPs. Especially because we cannot have the SUPERFECTA OF BFPs without yours!


----------



## Twag

Hey Snack there is always loads of thunder for your own BFP don't be silly it will be major party time for each and every single one of your BFPs :hugs:

Ooo Ryan Gosling yummy too


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> seriously.
> i'll be the last to get any results.. i'll be sulking in my BFN while y'all get your BFPs. Dreadful.
> and even if i did get a BFP, there be no 'thunder' left for my announcement.
> 
> why is this Bruja so... WITCHY!!!!!!! (wanting to punch myself in the stomach)

No hitting! :grr: 

Snackimals - I will have plenty of thunder left for your announcement. I fully expect myself to burst into tears.


----------



## LillyTame

LOVE Stewart and Colbert!



Snackimals said:


> Twaggie! You're back!
> Will Smith is handsome, (when he doesnt talk).

:haha:

I think you are going to get tears out of me too when it's your turn, Snackiepoo!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LillyTame said:


> LOVE Stewart and Colbert!
> 
> 
> 
> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Twaggie! You're back!
> Will Smith is handsome, (when he doesnt talk).
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I think you are going to get tears out of me too when it's your turn, Snackiepoo!Click to expand...

Ditto... on both counts.


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: you guys better cut it out with all the mush! :growlmad:

note: thanks though <3


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :coffee: you guys better cut it out with all the mush! :growlmad:
> 
> note: thanks though <3


:rofl: I knew that was coming!


----------



## Snackimals

Ok. So JJ & Clandie got AF'ed last Friday, 6/07... and Lil was 6/06.
I am NO where near AF... cramps are heavier, but nothing to report. Ugh. Im so irritated. At this rate, MAYBE tomorrow night! I'm not gunna make it on to your Cycle-Buddies ;(

Why are you not temping Lil? Not that I checked you out or anything, I just heard :-=


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Orrrrrr maybe she won't show?? :shrug:


----------



## Snackimals

im getting desperate. 
naturally, with no supplements in the mix, i dont go past CD29... i think once, in 2011 i was almost a week late, but it was obvious there was something wrong. i had a fever for days and stuff like that...

this is ANNOYING!


----------



## LillyTame

I think my last cycle was what...35-37 days :wacko: I'm usually 33days. But my LP stays the same...12days. It's OV that gets later and later and laaaaaater! :dohh:

I don't temp till later in the month because my OV is later...since I sleep like crap once I start temping I don't wanna do that all month long lol. It's just an extra week or two of wacky temps. So I start about a week before OV is due so that I can get a coverline. Haven't missed OV yet :thumbup:


Edit: I don't even know if I want to temp this month...don't worry I'm staying PMA, BUT I want to see OH's results before I plan this month...there may not be a need to temp (if his counts are just so low we would need intervention) :nope: Sure hope we get his acct verification in the mail today so I can start looking out for his results online!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Snackimals said:


> Ok. So JJ & Clandie got AF'ed last Friday, 6/07... and Lil was 6/06.
> I am NO where near AF... cramps are heavier, but nothing to report. Ugh. Im so irritated. At this rate, MAYBE tomorrow night! I'm not gunna make it on to your Cycle-Buddies ;(
> 
> Why are you not temping Lil? Not that I checked you out or anything, I just heard :-=

My $$$ is no later than end of tomorrow.



Snackimals said:


> im getting desperate.
> naturally, with no supplements in the mix, i dont go past CD29... i think once, in 2011 i was almost a week late, but it was obvious there was something wrong. i had a fever for days and stuff like that...
> 
> this is ANNOYING!

If you hadn't given up your chart this would make sense to you. Since you're not going to look at it, I'll summarize. Normal length, given LP (also normal); unfortunately if there's any predictive value in temps (which is questionable at best), it's probably not your BFP chart. And if it's not, you'll be caught up soon enough! SUPERFECTA ON! Just waiting to find out if you are #1 or #4.


----------



## Snackimals

sounds good Lilly!

(i talked with Mr.Snackimals yesterday, about next cycle. he wants to keep temping, and requested that I do go back to OPKs... and, he will have to be re-joining my medical insurance immediately come July, for possible fertility treatment stuff...)

It is much more relaxing to not be temping everyday or thinking about it :) I dont mind temping, just dont want to care about the results.


----------



## LillyTame

With me during the 2ww is the worse...I have to shishi at least twice a night and I just sleep lousy! :shrug: Every 2ww! And I don't like taking sleep aides because I don't want them to affect implantation or my temps :dohh: So i struggle for 2wks...I think that's why I personally get so tired during my tww.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Please thank Mr. Snackimals for continuing to enter your temps for you. I really am a chart stalker, because I <3 data. I'm more of a chart stalker than I am a POAS-addict, if that tells you anything! 

I hope your husbands results are good, Lilly!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LillyTame said:


> With me during the 2ww is the worse...I have to shishi at least twice a night and I just sleep lousy! :shrug: Every 2ww! And I don't like taking sleep aides because I don't want them to affect implantation or my temps :dohh: So i struggle for 2wks...I think that's why I personally get so tired during my tww.

I sleep lousy during my TWW too! I pop up at 6:30 to see my temp and I'm usually too awake after that to go back to sleep.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, Clandestine! Me too! Fx'd!

It's so weird, Mrs. JJ. I just started sleeping through the night again and I love it! Now as soon as OV hits...its' between 230-330 and again 550 to the bathroom! :dohh: So I can't use excess potty breaks as a SS.


----------



## txbiscuit

Enjoy that pre-2WW sleep while you can. You superfecta four just have a couple more weeks of good sleep left. 

(I was complaining to my sister and mom about trouble sleeping. They agree pregnancy sleep is bad, but laughed evilly about how much worse it will apparently get. :grr:)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think I'm just so over the excitement - I still sleep like I'm in a coma.


----------



## LillyTame

It's not even excitement any more...I think it's strictly hormonal :shrug: Even if I try not to drink 2hrs before bedtime I will still have to get up to go to the bathroom and it WILL be a lot, not just a little trickle :dohh: And then the last week of the 2ww I get REALLY hot at night...so I'm tossing and turning a lot because I'm hot but can't leave the window open because I will get stuffy...can leave the fan on either :dohh: I'm just a mess during my tww lol


----------



## lamago

Well ladies , I know I'm not in the superfecta but I got my peak today! Time to bd for me!:happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

lamago, you are so far ahead of us! You will be in a league of your own lol FX'd you are our next BFP! (except we are still waiting on AF to offcially show for Snack...she _could_ be next, but I guess you could say she is in limbo right now :shrug:)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lamago - I agree, you are in a league of your own. It was really just that we were all in the same week this time around - not trying to leave anyone out at all! Definitely want as many BFPs, even if you are two weeks ahead of the rest of us, we're all still rooting for you!


----------



## Twag

Lots of :dust: to Lamago in the 2ww and lots of :dust: to you ladies that are all cycle buddies :wohoo:

I am sleeping like a log at the moment as soon as my head hits that pillow I am gone until the morning and then I could still sleep some :sleep: but early on I was not sleeping well and I fully expect this miracle of sleeping to last (I have never been a deep sleeper so this is a new one on me :wacko:)


----------



## mrsnorcal

Good morning, ladies! Newb here, but been at it for a while...looking for some positve ladies to share this experience with :) I am on CD10 today, had a follie scan this morning and I am ready for my trigger shot tomorrow...then baby dance all weekend!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Get some lamago!! :sex: :happydance:

Welcome Mrsnorcal, do we have another Cali girl?? You can't have found a more positive group on all of the interwebz!! Now go get some :sex:!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Twag - I like that pregnancy symptom! Hope it lasts!!


----------



## mrsnorcal

Haha, thanks Mrs. JJ! Yes, orginally from Cali, born and raised. Now live in Georgia by way of the U.S. Army :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh nice! My pal daddiesgift is headed out that way in the next year (I think) with her military DH and cute kiddos!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mrsnorcal: my family was there as a result of the Army, too. My mom still lives spitting distance from Ft. Stewart, can actually hear artillery drills from her house!


----------



## mrsnorcal

@ClandestineTX: Haha, I know that sound all too well! We are actually stationed at Fort Benning. My DH is active duty, we have been stationed in OK, CO, CA, AK and now GA. Oh, and he spent 1 year in Korea...and has been to combat 3 times...all that in 10 years! Love my crazy life!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sounds like my childhood, but we were bounced around mostly in West Germany (when that was still a place). Are you just re-starting since your loss?


----------



## Ameli

mrsnorcal said:


> Good morning, ladies! Newb here, but been at it for a while...looking for some positve ladies to share this experience with :) I am on CD10 today, had a follie scan this morning and I am ready for my trigger shot tomorrow...then baby dance all weekend!

Welcome, Mrsnorcal! Good luck this weekend! :winkwink:


----------



## mrsnorcal

ClandestineTX said:


> Sounds like my childhood, but we were bounced around mostly in West Germany (when that was still a place). Are you just re-starting since your loss?

Germany? Awesome! We would love to get stationed there someday...or Hawaii. 

Yes, we are just restarting to actually try, we've been 'not trying/not preventing' since our loss. But we are ready...finally.


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome mrsnorcal! It looks like you'll be starting the 2WW right after lamago. 

lamago, how are you? Any news or symptoms to report?

@Ameli, @Twag - Long time no see! How ya' feeling? Any doctor's appointments scheduled?

@superfecta ladies - :howdy:


----------



## Ameli

txbiscuit said:


> Welcome mrsnorcal! It looks like you'll be starting the 2WW right after lamago.
> 
> lamago, how are you? Any news or symptoms to report?
> 
> @Ameli, @Twag - Long time no see! How ya' feeling? Any doctor's appointments scheduled?
> 
> @superfecta ladies - :howdy:

Feeling pretty good! Had my 1st ultrasound today! It moved its little head and saw the heartbeat 176/bpm. Can't stop smiling. How about you?


----------



## txbiscuit

Awww! That's so exciting! Congratulations! :cloud9: Did they give you pictures? Seeing that first ultrasound is one of my favorite moments so far from pregnancy.

Things are pretty good on my end. The morning sickness has gone from near-Exorcist levels to very mild, and my energy is better. Our 20-week anatomy scan is next week. I'm a little nervous - I just want to make sure the little biscuit is healthy. The baby has been kicking up a storm - I've even seen my stomach move from a kick once. My husband thought it was weird, but I thought it was awesome. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Awww first ultrasound!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Ameli

Thank you! It was really cool. I can't wait to feel kicks like you Tx! That's amazing.


----------



## Ameli

Oh yeah, we got 3 pics to keep. I may tell my family this weekend. It's soo hard keeping it to ourselves!


----------



## LillyTame

:wave: Welcome Mrsnorcal!


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry Snack, but I am introducing a new acronym to our thread: PUPO.

PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :haha:

This is what I'm going to TRY to go with this cycle...NO talk of AF until my temp actually drops and I'm going to try to not test early. That's going to be a hard one!

I'm pretty sure you guys are going to have to remind me that I said this a few times :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

PUPO! :rofl:

I can't be held responsible for my actions, I'm a known POASer and a POAS pusher!


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs. JJ said:


> PUPO! :rofl:
> 
> I can't be held responsible for my actions, I'm a known POASer and a POAS pusher!

:haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

Agreed Mrs.JJ. I think peeing on a stick yesterday (for science!) confirms my membership in POAS-aholics Anonymous.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

biscuit - I think you and ginger are the presidents of POAS-aholics Anonymous. :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Alright. All caught up. AF has arrived this morning! 

Welcome to our new 'bumpy buddy'!!!

And, I dunno about Pupo... your an L away from 'Pulpo' which is Octopus in Spanish... :haha:hahahaha 

I'm going on the opposite campaign for myself this time. I will test immediately, at 10DPO.... onward. Just want to get things outta the way ASAP, cuz this cycle KILLED my patients.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I always POAS early - and daily - I just wake up, do it, get on with my day. I think it makes it easier for me to focus on other things.


----------



## LillyTame

Not me...the earlier I test, the longer I'm just depressed :haha: I'm going to try to stay positive till AF actually shows. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Snackimals said:


> Just want to get things outta the way ASAP, cuz this cycle KILLED my patients.

OMG, THEY'RE ALL DEAD!?!?! :rofl:

Ok sorry, couldn't resist. :dohh: But I'm with you and Clandie. Pee every day, shrug and get on with the day. I think if I wait I would be too excited cause I built it up for too long and then I'd be super let down when it's a :bfn::nope:


----------



## txbiscuit

Mrs. JJ said:


> OMG, THEY'RE ALL DEAD!?!?! :rofl:

It took me an embarrassingly long time to get your joke, Mrs.JJ.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I got it, but I didn't comment when I first noticed the homonym because we all have our moments!


----------



## Snackimals

Mrs. JJ said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Just want to get things outta the way ASAP, cuz this cycle KILLED my patients.
> 
> OMG, THEY'RE ALL DEAD!?!?! :rofl:
> 
> Ok sorry, couldn't resist. :dohh: But I'm with you and Clandie. Pee every day, shrug and get on with the day. I think if I wait I would be too excited cause I built it up for too long and then I'd be super let down when it's a :bfn::nope:Click to expand...

ditto... :blush: hahahaha. i was like 'what are you talking about weirdo...'
i can't even confirm or deny that it was 'auto-correct' or my idiot brain today responsible for the error in word use. im prob just and idiot- today. only today.


----------



## txbiscuit

Well, we can be idiots together (FOR TODAY ONLY) because I did not get it either.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I couldn't resist just because I read it wrong at first so then it made me giggle. I do this stuff all the time so feel free to tease me! :haha:


----------



## Twag

Ameli so lovely you got a U/S wish I could I do not get one here in the UK until 12 weeks :( but I have my 1st midwife appointment on Tuesday morning at 9am :thumbup: paperwork, peeing and bloodwork I believe :shrug:

Nothing new from me knackered, being sick feeling poo is about all really :shrug: but all for a good cause right :thumbup: :haha:

Lily - I didn't POAS until AF was late or due and it used to make me so stressed out so this cycle decided I was going to start POAS early like 8dpo and was fun never expected a BFP but hey got one anyway :thumbup:


----------



## mrsnorcal

Good morning, ladies! 

I have been reading a lot of different things on how long to wait after the trigger shot to DTD. My RE said to take the trigger this morning (so I did at 7:10 a.m.), then he said to DTD Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday night. If I wait until Friday night for the first BD that will put me at approximatley 40+ hours post trigger, and that seems kind of late in comparison to what I've read online. Does anyone have any advice? I know I should listen to the RE, I guess i am just neurotic!!! :?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't know anything about triggers, sorry.


----------



## Ameli

I don't know anything about trigger shots either. I can't see why it would hurt to do it earlier, but not sure. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## ClandestineTX

If this article is correct (https://www.ehow.com/about_5591888_hcg-trigger-shot_.html) then it seems like the trigger is like an LH surge. In that case, I'd not wait for :sex: and make sure to do it at least every other day. Sperm needs travel time to get where it's going!


----------



## mrsnorcal

Thanks, all. After reading the eHow article, I better make sure to :sex: tonight...it said O can occur in as little as 12 hours. My RE said that OPKs weren't necessary, but I think I may get some anyway...just to be on the safe side. I can't help but wonder if the HCG can cause a false positive OPK though... :wacko:


----------



## ClandestineTX

The trigger will cause a false positive on an OPK - most have that listed in their instructions as a cause of 'false positive' results. Save your $$$ for diapers :)


----------



## Twag

I know nothing about triggers but Clandestine is wonderful and I would go with what she has said :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I just read the instructions for my new brand of OPKs two days ago - it's on there and it makes sense, because LH (detected by OPKs) and hCG are virtually identical chemically.


----------



## Twag

I got my best ever OPK whilst pregnant :haha:


----------



## Ameli

Me too. I used up all of my pregnancy tests so occasionally I'll use an OPK. Just fun to :test:


----------



## txbiscuit

Mrs. JJ, Lilly - I think we can welcome Ameli and Twag into our POAS-aholics Anonymous group... :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

My name is Mrs. JJ... and I'm an addict *hangs head in shame*... *runs off to pee on another stick, any stick will do*


----------



## LillyTame

Lol

My name is LillyTame and I am a POAS-aholic and I am currently going through withdrawal because my new OPKs haven't arrived in the mail yet


----------



## ClandestineTX

The babi ones I got off Amazon came super fast, shipped day I ordered them and arrived same as my prime stuff. Of course, they only traveled an hour away to get here (coincidence). I started them on CD 5, because it's a new kind for me, and according to all my stats on my cycle data I could have a surge before CD 10 on a short month - just wanted to keep all my bases covered (let's be real, I had new things to pee on...) and they were 100 for the same price as Wondfo 50 packs... :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

ClandestineTX said:


> (let's be real, I had new things to pee on...)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ok Superfecta ladies! And anyone testing in July, all are welcome... here's a thread for our POASing:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1886229-lucky-july-testers-ttc-1-a-3.html

And don't forget to pick up the lovely graphic from our beautiful GingerPanda, I believe it's on the first page of the thread.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think I got my signature rearranged!


----------



## txbiscuit

It's been pretty quiet in here today. I hope everyone is doing OK! :flower:

I'm looking forward to tomorrow - I'm working from home for two hours in the morning and then attending a "team-building event" (pool party) at my department director's house. Then I'll make something delicioso for the potluck. :happydance:

Today has been kind of a stressful day, so I'm looking forward to trying to relax over the next few days.


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks for reminding me! I need to go buy some green chili sauce for my chicken! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I need to go buy some tequila! :drunk: :haha:


----------



## lamago

LillyTame said:


> Not me...the earlier I test, the longer I'm just depressed :haha: I'm going to try to stay positive till AF actually shows. :thumbup:

Me too, I wait as long as possible. 3rd day after peak I think it's safe to say I ovulated hopefully. I'm not tempting because the dip,in temperature also depresses me. I'm not a good pma person in general.


----------



## txbiscuit

lamago said:


> Me too, I wait as long as possible. 3rd day after peak I think it's safe to say I ovulated hopefully. I'm not tempting because the dip,in temperature also depresses me. I'm not a good pma person in general.

That's OK lamago. You can help keep the rest of us a little more grounded so we don't get too rainbows-and-unicorns in here. :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Lol, thanks. I much prefer being around you positive ladies than finding others to join my pity party. It snaps me out of it!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lamago - medical data says ovulation can be as late as three days after first positive OPK (that day being day 0), so for you - could be today even! Also take temps if you want, but don't give them much weight - turns out temps are only 30-40% accurate for predicting ovulation and the biphasic shift can occur anywhere from 8 days BEFORE ovulation to 3 days AFTER. Just be like :bunny: and try not to bring yourself down over a single temp.


----------



## MIZZYD

Here I am.. =)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hola, MIZZYD! 

@Lilly - does the thread actually get 'closed' somehow?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hope you allergies have calmed down, Mrs. Biscuit! I see you on here under user's viewing this thread :) I think my nap has me wayyyyy to awake for being nearly 3 hours past my bedtime!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Nope...anyone can still join in on the conversation. But I would/will just put [CLOSED GROUP] in our title and an explanation in the first post....some time this weekend :thumbup: My brain is on "OFF - Weekend" mode right now, so I don't feeling like coming up with my nicey nice, PC explanation right now as to not hurt any feelings :wacko: :winkwink::haha:

(I looked it up under FAQ section and that's what one of the admins said...about it not "really" being closed. Well, it didn't say I had to give any explanation...just that people could still see and post in the thread)


----------



## lamago

Thanks cladie. I'm on day 3. So time to bd again. We're on day 6 of bd. I exhausted! ;)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good luck, lamago!!! (Go get 'em, tiger!)

I really loved meeting you all last night, I think it made you all more like real people and less like figments of my imagination!

@LillyTame - I didn't get a chance to ask you more about your Naval service, how'd you end up in the Navy/ what'd you do while you were in? I'm an Army brat, so all things military interest me.


----------



## Ameli

ClandestineTX said:


> Good luck, lamago!!! (Go get 'em, tiger!)
> 
> I really loved meeting you all last night, I think it made you all more like real people and less like figments of my imagination!
> 
> @LillyTame - I didn't get a chance to ask you more about your Naval service, how'd you end up in the Navy/ what'd you do while you were in? I'm an Army brat, so all things military interest me.

You guys met last night? Skype or in person?


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL, Google hangout - Skype-like. I would LOVE to meet Lilly in person - in Hawaii, of course!


----------



## Ameli

Ah, makes more sense. I bet it was cool to actually speak to eachother!


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I joined because I really didn't have a whole lot going for myself. I had gone to college for a year and didn't do so well, so I was back home and I wasn't staying there! lol I served 5 yrs as a hospital corpsman which is basically a vocational/practical nurse, which is what I do now. I lived 2 yrs in Okinawa, Japan. 2 yrs San Diego. The other year was spent in training and I did 3 months on the USNS Hope at the beginning of Operation Iraq Freedom.

I visited Hawaii on my way back from Japan for about 10days 10 yrs ago and I just KNEW this is where I wanted to be. So when I got the chance...I transferred to an open position through my job! :thumbup: Although we toy with the idea of moving somewhere else for the sake of raising kids, I can't imagine living anywhere else! (It's a bit sheltered here...definitely don't want my kid growing up thinking it's ok to hitchhike!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

That is such an exciting way to live - and great way to choose where to stay! I don't think you have to worry about kids being sheltered if they ever leave HI - I grew up on very secure military bases and moved stateside when I was 10, it felt different immediately. We keep talking Northwest, but I could see us trying to move to someplace like Hawaii. We want a more laid back/ peaceful existence than we have had. TX has been an improvement over the east coast, but we still just want to be chill. Though you'd never believe that with all the work we do. I think the stories we've heard about HI's cost of living has us a bit nervous. Plus with the animals, I think the rabies issues/ possible quarantine bothers us a little!

Your story sounds a lot like how my mom ended up in the Army - and nearly the same for me. I wasn't having a lot of luck after getting my BA and was working with a recruiter for 6 months before opting to go to graduate school part 1, instead. My bestie from high school was in Okinawa with her Air Force husband and it's definitely on my list of places to go before I die! I still worry that I'll regret not serving, but the stuff I do now is handled by civilians even in military facilities. 

Do you work in a hospital setting? My friend's mom was an L&D nurse, and I always thought it would be super weird to have your coworkers delivering your baby! She seemed really unaffected by it - like they saw so much lady parts that no one's were special!


----------



## LillyTame

I work at the Veterans Clinic so my coworkers are also my providers/caregivers lol, but for the actual annual exam I do get a consult to OB/GYN. 

I wasn't aware of the quarantine issue until a few months before I came here. So since my girls are indoor only I don't get the regularly scheduled shots and such, just regular visits to make sure they are healthy. So basically it took about 1.5 yrs for me to get them up to speed and get everything hawaii requests. During that time they stayed with a family member in Cali :cry: that took them back and forth to their appts. So when they were flown here it was an immediate release to me at the airport :happydance: There was no way I was leaving them in actual caged quarantine. So basically, you _can_ complete everything before they come over, it will just take time. If I remember correctly its a 4month "quarantine" from their last rabies shot or when you submit the labs...I forget. But you can google it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'd looked into it before, A LOT actually. Sometimes it's moments like these I hate that all of these forums are searchable via Google... erm... for the longest time, I wanted to work here: https://www.jpac.pacom.mil/ I can't really describe what it is that I do, because it's a small, small world. But if you really want to know - send me a PM/ Google e-mail, friend me on Facebook, or ask at the next Potluck! 

I think at the moment, we actually have too many animals to move them all to place with animal restrictions... LOL... but someday - maybe! Talked to hubster at lunch, because we're both dying for a beach trip. Bora Bora is our dream vacation, but he's worried if we go once we'll love it so much that we'll never go to another beach. Have tentatively planned Bora Bora for our 10 year anniversary (2022) and Hawaii as a reward when the second of us graduates, as a graduation present to self (HOPEFULLY, next year... maybe 2015). If we have a child by then, this is assuming my mom would be willing to take our kid for a week or we'd have to wait until it's old enough that we were comfortable flying that far with them.


----------



## ClandestineTX

And good call on your office letting you get a referral out to the OB/GYN. I really would be so weird about my co-workers examining my stuff... speaking of... I'm 8 months overdue for mine. I was due right after my wedding last year, when we started TTC, but no longer needed the birth control and figured I'd be examined plenty when I got my BFP... didn't plan on this delay and thinking I should probably go have one at some point. May put it off until the 12-month mark at this point, as it's only 4 months away and just maybe, I'll get a BFP by then.


----------



## LillyTame

When I was in the Navy the same people that I worked with and was friends with did my exams (doc plus a standby) or gave me my depo (in the hip/butt), and I was there for people I knew....you just gotta keep it professional and keep on going :thumbup:

4-5 more months I'll be getting my annual too, unless they do it early with this referral or something....ooooor I get that elusive BFP :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I guess that makes sense, especially when you were out on the ship! When did you stop Depo? I had my last shot in July of 2011 (after nearly 10 years on it), knowing we'd be TTC after we got married in late 2012 - takes an average of 10 months to fully wear off, but can be as long as 31 months! I still worry that Depo is part of the explanation as to why my BFP has been so elusive!


----------



## LillyTame

Only took it twice this last time...I've taken it on and off for the last 12yrs depending on my relationship status. I was due for my next shot last Nov. Didn't get it and started taking my prenatals. I think every cycle since then there has been a little something different each time that makes me think...oh maybe the depo is wearing off more. So I'm always aware that maybe the depo just hasn't worn completely off yet.:coffee: I wish there was a way to flush it from your system or at least get a blood test to see if it IS still in your system.


----------



## LillyTame

Ok ladies, our group is closed! :thumbup:

I did a short explanation on the first post, check it out and let me know what you think!
(FYI: People can still see and join in the thread, it's basically just us _saying_ we'd prefer no new members at this time.)

We have 3 pregnant ladies:happydance::
txbiscuit
Ameli
Twag

and 5 ladies trying their very hardest to get there:sex::
Lillytame (ME!:haha:)
Snackimals
Clandestine
lamago
Mrs. JJ

I am keeping hope that next year this time we will have *at least* 8 little babies! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

(I know we have 3 noobs, they have to earn their keep! :haha: Fezzle, mrsnorcal, & MIZZYD. We gotta make sure you guys are gonna stick around!)


----------



## txbiscuit

I have faith that Fezzle, mrsnorcal, and MIZZYD will stick around. (I mean... We *are* pretty fabulous...) :winkwink:

lamago - how's the 2WW treating you?


----------



## Ameli

Looks good, Lilly. :thumbup: I hope everyone's having a good weekend. Can't wait to hear some updates!


----------



## LillyTame

Eeek! I spelled group wrong in our title :blush: Left out the "R" :dohh: Why didn't anyone tell me :haha: It's ok, all fixed now :thumbup:


I was thinking we should take a moment to update on where each of us are in our journeys...CD? DPOs? Next scan dates for the pregnant ladies? etc...

AFM, I'm on CD10..gonna start "BD-fest C6" tomorrow (C6 as in cycle 6, something I just made up. Don't kill me Snack! lol)

I bought supplements for me and OH but I'm not gonna start mine till the next cycle. OH is going to start his tomorrow. He decided he will wait two months to do a 2nd SA because if the numbers are bad again he thinks he will fall into a depression :nope: He said the last results made him a little depressed. So going to wait for 2months of being on the supplements and try again :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Looks good to me, too. 

My update is a bit complicated (isn't it always?) - actually just posted weirdness in my journal here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...secret-baby-making-texas-69.html#post27941083

Really trying not to panic, as I would hate to have f-d up a cycle this early on... just waiting to see what things look like over the next week or so. Continuing every other day marathon and daily OPKs until further notice, despite it all. Just a crap day in TTC land for me.


----------



## Ameli

Glad it seems like most of you are heading into the more exciting part of your cycles. I do think it's too early to get discouraged for this cycle, Clandestine. I know it's tough though. Lilly, I didn't realize that your OH had less than stellar SA results. Hopefully the supplements help to improve things. I work with a girl who's husband has poor motility and a low count, and she just found out she's pregnant. I know everyone's different, but thought that was pretty cool. 
As for me, I don't have another OB appt for 3 weeks, and my next scan won't be until around 16-20 weeks barring any complications. So it feels like a long time. I did tell my sister yesterday. She's going through a pretty bad time right now, and it was great to tell her something to make her smile.


----------



## LillyTame

Awww glad to hear you could cheer up your sis with your surprise!

Low motility and count are exactly what we are working with. I'm trying my best to stay hopeful.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Ameli: it sucks to hear after all the waiting involved with TTC that you still have waiting to do even after your BFP. I agree being able to cheer your sister up with you happy news is a great thing. 

And I swear I'm trying not to get too discouraged, just having a bad go of things right now. Also have a committee meeting this week, feeling like I'm headed to face a firing squad, even though these folks are on my side and no one's more critical of myself than I am.


----------



## txbiscuit

@Ameli - That's awesome that you were able to cheer up your sister. Will this be the first niece/nephew?

Our next OB visit/ultrasound is Wednesday. Hopefully the wee-biscuit will be healthy and it'll be our last scan of the pregnancy (unless I get anxious and decide to get a 3D ultrasound). We're meeting with the OB who started the practice (they try to have you see all the providers at least once so you'll be familiar with the OB or midwife who is on call when you go into labor). I have lots of questions. 

I've been told to lay off the exercise (which was already down to just walking) until my appointment, so my goal this week is to try to really do well with my diet. OH wanted to drive out of town for BBQ today for Father's Day, so I guess that'll start tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Can't wait for Weds Texas!!!


----------



## Snackimals

Alright. So. I will be totally brief. (On purpose)

Last Thursday my AF 'hit the fan'... I went to docs Thursday and to my OBGYN Friday. I had some tests ordered, and was given progesterone for the next 28 days.

I'm weary of how this next cycle will go, but we shall see TOGETHER!
Please, y'all, send me all your good vibes and positive energy. I NEED IT! 

Hope to hear from JJ, Clandie, and La Lili regards Sex Fest, be it C6, C7, or C3... (i do hate this, a lot, Lil!)


----------



## MIZZYD

I am still here... =) My update: DH and I decided to start trying last month (around May 30th), but could not really start trying until AF got here. AF finally came and left and I am now on cycle 1 cycle day 9. Have not seen any signs of CM yet, but it might be too early since I had a 37 day cycle last month. I am still new with all the lingo and what to do and what not to do. I am reading "Taking Charge Of Your Fertility" and so far I have read 3 chapters and I have learned sooooo much. I created accounts on Fertility Friend, and Ovufriend. I also have like 4 apps on my phone, My Days (which I have used for like 2 years now), FF Mobile, OvuView, and Woman Log. I started taking my temperature on day 2. Let me see, what else??? Hmmmmm, Oh yea, will not be taking any OPK's yet since I feel overwhelmed already with everything I am learning and confused and lost, mostly I want to just have fun BD,ing for now. DH and I want to take it one day at a time and not get stressed out too early into it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thank goodness they ordered some tests! I just posted on your journal post asking if they were doing more than just giving you meds, because that seemed really lazy (on their part) to me! 

:::positivity coming your way:::

Cycle 9 here, obviously won't know if I'm still having LP temps or not because it's damn near 3 AM and I've been up since 11 PM. Had a miserable day, mostly stressing my impending meeting this Tuesday. Emotionally wore myself out talking over this with Hubster this morning, but did get some good ideas/ constructive talking points. Really hoping ovulation is still yet to come this cycle. I'd really hate to be out before it really even started.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@MIZZYD: Do what you feel comfortable doing. That being said, I just did a bunch of research into the medical literature about fertility indicators, etc. and if you only do ONE thing - use OPKs. Temping is no where near as accurate as we've all been led to believe (like only 30-40% accurate at pinpointing ovulation). Where 96-97% of ovulation occurs within a 4 day window (day of first positive OPK plus three following days) - whether or not a biphasic pattern was present. And the OPK study confirmed ovulation using ultrasound. Just my $0.02. 

LOL, and yes ladies... even knowing that I'm still all bent out of shape about my temp yesterday morning, because I'm still "trained" to believe that matters! I should know better, think maybe I'm just becoming a crazy lady.


----------



## MIZZYD

Stress is the enemy, I think. I am sorry you had a bad day =( I hope tomorrow (or later on today) is a better day!!!!! =)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks! I'm hoping to get my PhD committee under control on Tuesday. It's been awhile since we've met as a full group and hope that I can wow them with my accomplishments, review the short list of horrible things I've been through this year, and discuss my plan moving forward - also asking them to make a group decision about whether the priority is getting me finished or having me continue as I've been doing (finishing, but also doing a fair amount of additional academic work - writing grants/ papers/ giving presentations at conferences/ etc.) The biggest stress for me isn't my actual work - it's always feeling like I'm not doing enough or that it's not moving fast enough, etc. And I think that's largely because most of them simply forget everything I have going on. So, I'm going to remind them and try to put this all into perspective.


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies sorry I have been awol but we went down to the inlaws this weekend and they have just moved so no internet :dohh:

So week 8 for me tomorrow and my 1st midwife appointment - I believe it is all blood tests, urine samples and lots of paperwork more than anything else - then just waiting for my 1st scan date to come through around 12 weeks I think :wacko: so all in all TTC a whole load of waiting and then BFP a whole load of waiting!! :dohh:

:hugs: and lots of SEXY :dust: ladies


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi Twag, I have been reading on some of the threads about midwives. What made you go with a midwife and not a doctor/clinic? Does this mean you will have your baby at home? Sorry for all the questions, just that the whole midwife thing kinda intrigues me.


----------



## Twag

In the UK all pregnant women have midwife's so there is a midwife clinic in our Dr surgerys and you see them all through your pregnancy and then when you give birth there are different midwifes at the hospital :shrug: just the way it works here - you rarely see your Dr when pregnant if you have concerns etc would be your midwife that you contact! 

No I won't be giving birth at home far too scary I need to be sure that bubs and I are safe


----------



## ClandestineTX

@MIZZYD: I'm still chasing the elusive BFP, but am pretty certain after seeing my friends with hospital deliveries, I'll be going to a midwife/birthing center instead of the hospital. The last one who had a baby is very similar to me, wanted a drug-free (natural) birth. The hospital nurses didn't really respect her choices, kept at her about drugs, talked to her husband like he wasn't letting her have them, etc. She also ended up with a tear between one opening and the other - the birthing center midwifes do massages of those things to prevent tearing, and have other ways to manage pain. They are trained in a lot of emergency medical techniques and will refer people out if their circumstances make trying a natural birth safe. If you think you might want that, I'd research local birthing centers near you and talk to them about their training/ safety and see what they offer versus a typical hospital setting and see if that feels right to you.


----------



## Snackimals

Twagster! I have missed you SO much! 
Happy to know you are back, and hooked in to our BnB matrix :)
Will visit your journal asap.


----------



## Twag

I am only slightly back Snack with being sick and so tired at the moment work is a struggle so I am kinda lurking more than posting on BnB

:hugs: ladies I am sending all my positive vibes to you all :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Snacky - Very glad you have some tests in the work. Let us know if you hear anything. Sending these your way:

\\:D/:happydance:GOOD VIBES!!:happydance:\\:D/

@Mizzy - I did the same thing my first cycle, just temped, checked my CM and kinda went with the flow so that's cool. Just make sure you are BDing every other day starting now if you haven't already, gotta get in all that sweet sweet lovin' as often as you can until you can confirm ovulation. We're here if you have any questions! :thumbup: Also - try not to overwhelm yourself with all those billion of apps for charting, all you really need if fertility friend and don't use the forecasted fertility days on any of them, I did and missed the entire window. :dohh: So hence all the BDing that needs to happen. 

@Twag - 1st appt!!! :happydance:

@Clandie - I don't know how you handle school work and TTC, I can barely handle TTC and chewing gum. It is ALL CONSUMING! :haha:

Regarding midwives - I'm the same way, I already have a midwife/birthing center I see for my yearly lady-bits check (to make sure they're still there) and I plan to give birth there if I can. They have a super nice place with room for the whole fam if you want them there... not that I do... and a tub, birthing balls and stools and all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx Clandestine for the info. I think I will start looking into it, I have always been intrigue in that. Mrs. JJ, the BD has definitely been happening, lol. But not everyday, I don't think my lady part can handle all that everyday, haha. BTW, where do you all get all those OPK's from?? I know the 99 cents sells them, but do you all get them for less??? And thx, I am glad I found BnB, since I am always full of questions!! Google can only do so much, lol.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hey Mizzy - I use these cause they're cheap :D

https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulat...ie=UTF8&qid=1371517536&sr=8-1&keywords=wondfo


----------



## ClandestineTX

Amazon... 
Wondo's are cheap (50 for $20.49): https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Step-Ovulation-Strips-50-Count/dp/B004IJHDN6/
Babi's are even cheaper (100 for $27.95): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H7RDJC/

Happy peeing!


----------



## LillyTame

And the Wondo's I get come 50 OPK plus 20 HPT....in fact...just tracked my order and it got to Kona today :happydance: They might not actually get to my po box till tomorrow though :roll: but I'm still going to go check after work :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY! Peesticks!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I heart peeing!! <3


----------



## MIZZYD

Hahahahaha, I never knew peeing could be sooo much fun!!! I am definitely going to check those websites out. Thx girls!! =)


----------



## LillyTame

Stupid pee sticks weren't there yet! :sulk: I want my peesticks :brat: lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

Awwww :sulk:-ing with you! I feel like I'm investing in you getting them!!!


----------



## lamago

txbiscuit said:


> I have faith that Fezzle, mrsnorcal, and MIZZYD will stick around. (I mean... We *are* pretty fabulous...) :winkwink:
> 
> lamago - how's the 2WW treating you?


I still have a few pages to go but I'll respond before I forget. I'm. Trying to keep my pma. Ff gave me ov and says I'm 5 dpo. So far I have very sensitive nipples last two days but I have had that before. Fx, fx, fx.


----------



## lamago

Clandie, I read your post Ive had that happen to me before and temps went down with second surge. Crazy stressful to think you missed it but I think you are good.


----------



## lamago

Lillytame, my husband had low morphology and I have low progesterone . We're a low team ;). Fx for us! He refuses to test again but I got my referral to RE! Yay!


----------



## Twag

Fxd Lamago :dust:

Lilly :hissy: I want your Peesticks too :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:dust: lamago :dust:

I think you might be right and the second wave might be hitting now. Do remember reading that it's normal for women to have 2-3 LH surges (which would have to be preceded by estrogen surges) per month - ovulation occurring only at the last one. So, FX my lower temp this morning was a sign of things moving along!


----------



## Snackimals

So. I wanna keep this thread moving along... and learning more about everyone!

Question:* Is there something that you wish you could take the time to learn how to do? Or do better?*

Me: I really wish I new how to crochet. Badly. Like, before I have a baby. I think its so cool.... I wanna make shoes, and blankets, and dresses or sweaters... :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

I would like to be 100% fluent in a second language. Russian or German. Have never had the time to invest in it. More practically, I wish I could sew better than I do. I am great at mending things and making curtains, but wish I had time to learn different stitches - and embroidery!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I love photography, I wish I could take a course to learn more about different types and just to take better photos in general.


----------



## LillyTame

A 2nd language was my 1st thought too. Hair styling is my 2nd choice. :thumbup: Neither of which I actually have any plans of learning any time soon :haha: Not saying it won't ever happen...just not very motivated to actually learn _right now_.


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs. JJ said:


> I love photography, I wish I could take a course to learn more about different types and just to take better photos in general.

Oh! I gotta steal this one too :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Agree. Photography is a major PLUS!

Maybe Clandie and I should take up crochet, and we can 'gift' all y'all! :) <3

also: Second languages are def a big plus! I think that if i learned French, I'd be pretty set in the world. Right? Everyone everywhere speaks either English, Spanish, or French? Yes? (please say yes)
((_however, i have a particular hate for French ANYTHING. including the language. thats kinda an obstacle in my learning French_))


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oui. Also not loving the French. I grew up in Germany... was sort of raised not to love them.


----------



## LillyTame

Me and OH are thinking German and some Asian langauge for LO...but I DO like French.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I meant the people (oops!) - they are really snotty to Americans over there. I wasn't really sold on the German-French issues as a kid, but as an adult, you can feel them snub you walking down the street!


----------



## Snackimals

oh no. not me. i hate everything french... language, people, dogs, cats... total anti-french, a bigot if you will :angelnot:


----------



## Ameli

I can think of many things. I would love to improve on playing guitar. I just haven't put in the hours required to be decent at it. I got a guitar in high school and took lessons but got involved in other things. Meanwhile, my little brother spent many hours at it and is amazing now. My husband is also a musician and a great guitar player. 
I also want and plan to learn at least one more language, but also not feeling motivated to do it at the moment. It would also be awesome to be super-handy, like be able to build furniture or make your own clothing.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I guess we should change subjects before Snack and I get banned? I do <3 me some French fries :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Yes! Ameli! Furniture making!!!


----------



## Snackimals

ok.ok. i like some French-y things: baguettes, Thierry Mugler, Parisian make-up, French Couture... 
dohh:fine. i admitted it! :growlmad: maybe i'm just hatting. or something)


----------



## Ameli

Hey, probably a dumb question, but how do you make a spoiler in your signature?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I love french stuff but mostly because I'm obsessed with New Orleans, has nothing really to do with France or the French.


----------



## Snackimals

awww. Ameli! fellow musician! i also play a little guitar, i can do rhythm.. like power-chords and basics, a little finger picking... but I WOULD LOVE to really learn it well. similar to you, i kinda just put away for a while, instead of practicing. i absolutely hope one of my children picks it up! (im keeping my acoustic-electric! so they better!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Ameli - the same way you do any of them - on the menu there's the smiley face with the black bar over the eyes - other wise the code is "(spoiler)" whatever text you want (/spoiler) but use [] instead of ()


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. JJ, I got married here: https://www.rosysjazzhall.com/Weddings.html


----------



## Mrs. JJ

O.m.g. So jealous!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

BnB just censored me... those were all caps.


----------



## Ameli

ClandestineTX said:


> Mrs. JJ, I got married here: https://www.rosysjazzhall.com/Weddings.html

Looks like a fun place for a wedding! I love New Orleans too. It's nice because we're only like 3 hours away. We try to go a few times a year. 
Snackimals: That's awesome! I also hope one of my kids pick up an instrument. I think my OH will make sure of it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I only got censored once so far, was trying to describe the effect of sleep deprivation on my cycle - that it had delayed/ slowed things down. I said "sleep deprivation r-t-rd-d my cycle" and I got censored.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

They also censor [email protected]@rd which is too damn bad, I use thing term a lot!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I just think it's funny, because they don't censor things like fucker.


----------



## txbiscuit

Gosh, you ladies have been talkative today. 

I wish I spoke Spanish fluently (I communicate at the level of a not-very-smart toddler) and I wish I could play a rhythmic string instrument (like the guitar or ukulele). I do speak French so I am pretty sure I am capable of learning Spanish, but I have very little rhythm so the guitar/ukulele thing is unlikely ever to happen.


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs. JJ said:


> They also censor [email protected]@rd which is too damn bad, I use thing term a lot!

Yea, I think it's pretty dumb that they censor this one :roll:


----------



## Twag

I wish I could speak French fluently I can read it better than I speak it but then we are right next door to France so :shrug: I took French & German at school but got on better with French :thumbup: I agree about France tho they are very stuck up lol hate us Brits too 

I would like to know how to be crafty sewing, knitting etc my mum & sister are but I am not patient enough :nope: also the art of photography etc I have good ideas & thoughts but can't put them into production :(

I would really like to learn to paint think I will do that when I retire & also play the drums :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

Hmmm, IDK, but I want to learn more about business; like how to make a business really successful. I always wanted to try and start a party planning business, including a reception location, catering, etc. more like a one location offers everything for a party. I have been teaching myself how to knit, I already made a scarf. I also can crochet a bit, but I cannot make big things. I tried learning how to sew but that went nowhere. I like to make things on my own, like if I see something I like and I think I can make it, I probably will, might not come out the same, but I try, lol. (Ex. I saw You Tube videos on how to trim my maltipoo, and there I go and trim my poor baby, it came out horrible, lol but I tried.) I am also teaching myself how to make a quilt out of old tshirts, so far so good.


----------



## Ameli

Where has lamago been? Any tests or updates?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I haven't seen anything from lamago in a few days, Ameli.


----------



## Ameli

This is random but anyone ever noticed this smiley? :lolly: I think it's funny and it kind of looks phallic to me, but probably just my dirty mind. :lolly:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hahahahaha! I don't think I've seen it before, but definitely phallic!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Not just you. It's totally phallic!!


----------



## Snackimals

actually, i think Lilly has used it as a 'blow job' smiley... it def 'fit the bill' at the time.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Lilly totally would! :rofl:


----------



## Ameli

It's a hilarious smiley!


----------



## LillyTame

lmao yes...I was about to say I've used that when referring to seducing OH lol


----------



## Ameli

I am bored at work and everyone is being quiet this morning!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Shhhhh... we're resting.


----------



## txbiscuit

I will try to be less quiet. I am catching up on life after putting everything on hold for a week. 

Moral of the story: don't put everything on hold for a week if you can help it.


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs. JJ said:


> Shhhhh... we're resting.

:haha: 

I've noticed Fridays are usually pretty quiet.


----------



## Snackimals

sorry. mornings are very slow for me... i am terrible at them. i can stay up all night, but mornings? forget it. and Friday's are def the worst mornings... 

*Hola* TO ALL!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I was just busy paying bills. Stupid Friday pay-day. 

8:00 am - Ohhhhhh money!

10:00am - :cry:


----------



## Ameli

I normally am NOT a morning person. Always was grumpy and couldn't stand to be spoken to before having coffee. But ever since this whole 'knocked up' situation arose, that has totally changed for me. I now wake up at like 5:30 am and I am downright cheerful and talkative, OH is like :gun: STOP talking it's WAY too early for that! Hormones are crazy things!


----------



## MIZZYD

I hope that when I get prego I can be a morning person, I am also not a morning person. Since I have not been working I have been sleeping like I used to when I was in HS.At first it was fun sleeping until I wanted and go to sleep when I felt like it, but now I need to get to work. lol


----------



## txbiscuit

What is everyone up to this weekend? We're (well, I'm) planning to go get our registries started. (OH is working crazy amounts of OT, as per usual.)


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! So exciting, finally doing a registry! :happydance: Is your sister going to go with you?

I spent my lunch in Wal-mart and Target's baby aisles *so broody*


----------



## LillyTame

Oh...and the only plans we have are to BD and clean house! :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Oh...and the only plans we have are to BD and clean house! :thumbup:

That sounds awesome. For real. Wistful sigh.

Yep, my sister's going to go with me. I have an Amazon registry, but I doubt anyone will look at that one. It's mostly books anyway. We're going to Target and a local store called Baby Earth.


----------



## Snackimals

Cant wait to check out that registry!!! Wooh!

Love your plans Lil! I'm jealous, for reals :( Tomorrow we have an Aztec ceremony... I dance for 5 hours, straight. Then hopefully in the evening we can catch a movie:)
Sunday I'm starting a dress. I'm getting back to sewing! So, first project commences Sunday. It's for my sister. 

That said, BD time is def tonight & Sunday. No +OPK yet though..


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I plan to spend tomorrow trying to get my computer game worthy. It's being a shit and won't load some of my games. And then Sunday I'm going to go to my BFFFs and we're going to introduce our two dogs which sounds silly but they're semi-aggressive (well my dog was a long time ago, not so much anymore but her dog is still fresh out of the shelter so he still is and I'm not sure how she'll react) so it should be interesting at the least. Hubs is gone all weekend at a back party so I'm betting I'll be up late Saturday night gaming if all works out well.


----------



## MIZZYD

Same for me for the BD,ing. Also, take the dogs to a hike both Sat & Sun. Go shopping for a few Bdays we have coming in July.


----------



## lamago

Ladies im back. I'm 9 dpo now. And I'm feeling a shaky stomach. Isn't that weird. I need to stop paying so much attention to myself ;) I have been very busy at work sorry for not updating more often. Je parlais francais aussi? Tres mal! :happydance:

This weekend is my friends wedding so excited. My husband went out to get the gift since I've been so busy!


----------



## ClandestineTX

BD and cleaning (and doing work at home)... also known as "the usual" in this house! 
My temps have definitely settled into their pre-o pattern, so I'm happy that I don't seem to have ovulated early AND OPKs are gradually getting less negative, so FX O is on the way!

CONGRATS Mrs. Biscuit on starting your registry!!! So exciting!


----------



## ClandestineTX

And... I think I'm secretly hoping this cycle doesn't work out. Back to my inner-battle about this spring conference. Was basically told yesterday I'm expected to travel and present there. Hubster has suggested if we get a BFP and I can't fly, we could take the train... from TX to WA!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

I think a train ride that long might either make you really uncomfortable or send you into labor.


----------



## ClandestineTX

It just depends on whether I even get a BFP this time and if so was the EDD was and whether or not I'd be "grounded" by that point.


----------



## lamago

Ok ladies, so I'm 10 dpo and I took a pregnancy test from the dollar tree. I swear I saw a second line, but it was only half a second line and it looked too close to the control line. I'm not sure how far sort they are supposed to be. Also, now it has a third line farther down. Probably an evaporation line don't you think? I'll test again tomorrow.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good luck, lamago!!! It sounds like all you can do is wait until tomorrow, or even Monday, and test again... you could also post a pic for us to get line-eye over!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ohhhhh Fx for you lamago! It's still pretty early so hopefully it's a squinter! Post a pic and we'll obsess over it together!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Ooh, FX lamago! Definitely POAS first thing tomorrow and post a pic for us!


----------



## Ameli

How exciting, Lamago! Can't wait to hear an update tomorrow or Monday. Please do post a pic!


----------



## lamago

Thanks! Tested again today and nothing. It must have been a faulty test or something. Two more days to go.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry lamago, FX for you - still!!!


----------



## lamago

Thanks, waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm waiting, too! I'd do all kinds of crazy shit right now, if I'd just get a positive OPK already... c'mon! It's CD 17!!!


----------



## lamago

Cd 17, I ovulated on the 15th. Did you use different brand? Did you cajnge anything?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I usually ovulate between CD 16 and CD 20-something, so this isn't really abnormal for me. Had been running earlier (closer to CD 16), but I really started getting back into exercising - like at least 30 minutes of treadmill more days that not, and have just lifted the minute requirement to make sure I cover at least 1.5 miles before my 4 minute cool down... so I think maybe that's got something to do with it. Been checking every 6 hours and my last OPK (5 PM today) is the first real contender for CD 7 (the negative but freakishly dark one I got early this cycle). FX the one I'm checking in 10 minutes is even more promising!


----------



## lamago

I did hear that excessive exercise can change your cycle but it sounds like you are far from that. FX you get your positive soon!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I double-checked. The only cycle I got this far without a positive OPK were ones at the beginning where I didn't get a positive at all (but ovulated around CD 16) or the Feb cycle where I was overworked, traveling, and seriously sleep deprived and ovulated at CD 23. With the exception of that cycle. This show is way overdue. And my temps are also super low, when compared to any other cycle. Definitely something going on - my money is still on the exercise!


----------



## lamago

Ahh, how frustrating. It's bad enough we have to wait for our regular time going over seems like torture. Just keep testing I know it's coming. For me I got bfn again this am 12 dpo so I should see af today or tomorrow.


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm sorry to hear that lamago. :hugs: Are you going to try a new doctor this month?


----------



## Ameli

Sorry to hear that too, Lamago. It's all so frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Yes, I have my referral to an RE. Aparrently its the only one in my network. I need to call and make an appointment.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lamago: you know it's not over yet! FX!


----------



## Twag

^^ WSS (what she said [for Snack]) FXd it is just shy Lamago :dust:


----------



## Snackimals

Whats the updates for EVERYONE logged on right now?
(Congrats on the CHERRY-Week 9- Twagster!)


----------



## Snackimals

So I dunno how it happened- sorta, but I ran out of the standard Pee-Stix! :( I only have the Clear Blue digital stuff. And, most of them are expired (09/2012). I have about 6 legit ones. (ugh!)
So, I used one yesterday. I got the BFN symbol (no Happy Face). However, when I took the inserted piece out, and saw the actual window with the test lines; there was a very faded second line. It makes me realize that I really like the cheapy standards... you get a progression towards a BFP, this 'Happy Face' or 'No Face' thing is kinda blunt and not so 'merry' to work with.

However, I hadnt paid this 'window' any mind in the past, so I guess I dont know for sure that that second line means anything I guess...

i await la Ovulacion.


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 19... waiting for ovulation! :coffee:


----------



## Snackimals

@Clandie:
In Feb your temps were also on the higher end most of that cycle, and you ovulated on the 23rd. I'm betting on a repeat this cycle... You ovulate in the next 4 days. Just my guesstimate.


----------



## Ameli

I agree, I think you're gearing up to ovulate Clandestine.
The only update I can give, is that I am now wearing a DD. Movin' on up, I guess.


----------



## Snackimals

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:​


----------



## Ameli

Snackimals said:


> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:​

Yep, EXACTLY!


----------



## Snackimals

hehehehee. i'm actually very dreadful of that... i know some people get permanent stretch marks. and not that my boobs are always hanging out or anything, but i feel comfortable knowing they 'could' if i 'wanted them to'... heehehee. 

what size where you pre-BFP?


----------



## ClandestineTX

The DD scares me. I already wear a DD... pre-BFP!

And Feb was a bad month for me. We were basically at the hospital with Hubster's dad like it was a part-time job (straight nights and weekends). I had a massive professional gig across the country, plus personal travel afterwards. Was averaging 5-6 hours of sleep a night that whole cycle, so was physically stressed beyond imagination. This cycle is nothing like that - I've been getting tons of sleep. I've been moderately exercising on an almost regular basis (just walking on the treadmill). And my stress level is much lower than it has been all this year! And 11 AM OPK still not too impressive, but definitely more EWCM. I've had legit EWCM (clear and super stretchy) for nearly a week, now!


----------



## Ameli

Snackimals said:


> hehehehee. i'm actually very dreadful of that... i know some people get permanent stretch marks. and not that my boobs are always hanging out or anything, but i feel comfortable knowing they 'could' if i 'wanted them to'... heehehee.
> 
> what size where you pre-BFP?

I was a 34C-34D before BFP, so it's not that much bigger, but still. I moved up to 36 band too (much more comfortable). I have no clue how big they're going to get! No stretch marks YET, but still early.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I will never have that problem. Hell, I'll just be stoked if they get to a C.


----------



## Snackimals

Ameli,I will watch YOU closely. We are/were the same size... (34C, but 34D at Vic's Secret).


----------



## lamago

I'm with jj in barely a B when I'm at my heaviest, which is now. Bfn again rid am and I'm feeling cramps. I guess I have to start accepting the evil truth.


----------



## Twag

I need to get a new bra I am a 32C/D and I am spilling out :wacko:


----------



## Ameli

Twag said:


> I need to get a new bra I am a 32C/D and I am spilling out :wacko:

Do it, Twag. I was the same last week and it's so nice to be wearing one that fits!


----------



## LillyTame

no internet at work today...so far *pout* 

Im on CD20..havent done my opk yet but it was really neg yesterday. no ewcm yet. BD last night. gonna have lunch with a irl friend that is also ttc...she is in her tww and on her 1st round of clomid...she said we can talk about our uteruses lol and i suggested we go back to my place and pee on sticks afterwards :rofl: oh the ttc life!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: that's fantastic. I wish I had had ttc friends (irl) I could talk about this stuff with!


----------



## Snackimals

So jealous, Lil! What about me!?? I though we had something...? Something special. I didn't realize you we're peeing on sticks with everyone! I thought u were different... 


Ok. I am jealous, but not like Jodi Arias crazy. 
I'm normal jealous. Like Clandie.

On a random note: after my run I saw some fruit store had cantaloupes displayed outside... I bought 2. No big expectation or anything. OMG-awwwwd! So amazing! I seriously can't stop eating.... RWARRRR!!! Fuck Pilates class! Wahahaha!!!!:muaha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Lol cantaloupe is the best!!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> So jealous, Lil! What about me!?? I though we had something...? Something special. I didn't realize you we're peeing on sticks with everyone! I thought u were different...
> 
> 
> Ok. I am jealous, but not like Jodi Arias crazy.
> I'm normal jealous. Like Clandie.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: When you come visit I promise to pee on sticks with you....even if we are both already knocked up and know it! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Snackie: if you are that excited about cantaloupe (or any food for that matter) while not pregnant, I honest look forward to reading about your food cravings when you are!


----------



## Snackimals

...i'm a little terrified of food cravings.... 
Last night I had some cough syrup, pre-BD.... I swear that something about the 'sweetness' of the syrup got me thinking about Mole. I couldnt even focus on BDing... imagining a warm plate of Mole with Rice :)

Hows everyone today!?


----------



## lamago

@lilly, I also have a friend that started TTC in December, we went to get the pregnancy message together! = ) She doesnt talk much about her TWW and i'm always nervous to ask her because but she should have been coming up last week or this week, the suspense kills me.

AFM, i'm still waiting for AF. BFN this morning, I looked at it and thought I saw something, then I looked again and thought no it's blank, then I saw something, then I didnt. :haha: i'm losing it!


----------



## lamago

@clandie, what's your status with OPK?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Still waiting... :coffee: 

Almost confused (or rather - I think my mind is exploding), also. My OPKs are definitely darker today than any day previous, but EWCM seems to be gone. I started doing more research and found a fantastic article from Jan. of this year that illustrates EIGHT normal LH patterns in "normally ovulating women" - they also used ultrasound to confirm ovulation and found that ovulation can occur:

1. In ADVANCE of multiple LH peaks
2. At the ONSET/ DURING a single LH peak
3. AFTER a single LH peak
4. In BETWEEN multiple LH peaks

Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0015028212021358 
I think you can view figure 2, without paying for the article. This study is later praised in a letter to the editor for the journal because it shows similar hormonal profiles to data published by a different group in 2007, only backs it up with ultrasound confirmation. I love science, big time, but this also means there's really no good way for me (or any of us) to confirm ovulation at home! 

I'm nearly 100% certain I have multiple LH peaks, based on using OPKs every six hours (not so much obsessive as it is me really trying to get a handle on what on earth my body is doing) and because the data on CM (different papers) show a huge increases in probability of pregnancy based on intercourse with increased fertile CM quality... 

Long story short: I think it's very likely I probably ovulated already, probably overnight or early this morning. And I think my bases are about as covered as they can be.


----------



## Snackimals

fyi.. i did _finally _make it to Pilates...
 



Attached Files:







cat canti.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Snackimals

dont over think it Clandie...
i think you are right.

it also crossed my mind last night that because of my meds, i may not get a positive OPK this cycle... but i DEF felt ovulation cramps and 'bloating' yesterday. dont matter what the stick says. (the window on the CB test was again showing a faded second line). 

im gunna stick to my own story, and interpretation of my own body :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Kitten in cantaloupe = super cute. 

I think you are right about not over thinking it - everything pointed toward imminent O and now everything has vanished - so I'm thinking O happened. I'm sticking to my story. 

And to torture myself? I took a temp at 1235 PM. And it was 98.75 (after it was 96.80 at 430 AM). Would almost bet money it's going to be way up tomorrow morning.


----------



## ClandestineTX

If your chart is accurate, Snack, you only took the meds for a few days? If that's the case, O should still happen for you this cycle (or did already).


----------



## Snackimals

-oh, im still on the meds... lighter dose. but of course teaching Mr.Snack how to enter those in by himself... FORGET it. I'll go in and fix those myself probably.


----------



## MIZZYD

Ok, question, what is the difference between period cramps and ovulation cramps??


----------



## Mrs. JJ

For me O cramps are more like little twinges on one side of the body depending on which ovary I'm ovulating from. I think everyone probably has different experiences.


----------



## Snackimals

ditto.
they are less intense, and don't progressively get worse or anything. they are just 'twinges' that are more sudden and go away.
i get bloating and some IBS with those, also.


----------



## LillyTame

For me OV pain isn't anything like AF cramps...it's a pinching/twisting sensation...I imagine someone taking my ovary between their 2 fingers and slooowly twisting! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh ya, ditto on the bloating!


----------



## lamago

For me, I get most of my pains during ovulation I dont feel much in the way of AF except for bloating and shaking in the uterus. Thats the beast way to describe it because its not painful


----------



## Ameli

I never really noticed O pains until we were TTC, and for me they're mild and like little pinching/twisting like Lilly said. They also don't come along with the heavy feeling the pre-AF cramps do.


----------



## ClandestineTX

If any of you has a chance, please check out latest OPKs:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...secret-baby-making-texas-83.html#post28128859

Totally hating myself for switching brands, even though I don't think I ever got a positive quite this impressive with the Wondfos.


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh! See...I just got the Wondfos....1st time with them...wasn't a concious choice, just picked the wrong supplier I guess. I hope the Wondfos work fine for me. I'm kicking myself for not paying closer attention. Would perfer to go with the ones I'm used to and know work for me.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: the Wondfos work just fine - used them for months. Switched to the Babi's because they were cheaper on Amazon! Have also used the Target brand ones, and always have gotten super dark (technically negative) OPKs.


----------



## MIZZYD

Interesting, I don't know if I have never gotten O pains, or just never noticed before. I usually start cramping about 2 weeks before AF gets here, so now I am wondering if those were O pains or regular cramps.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh you'll notice now! I never noticed them before I started learning about TTC.


----------



## LillyTame

You may not get them! So don't be worried if you don't. Not everyone feels/notices them. But like Mrs. JJ says...now that you are aware of what to look for you probably will notice.


----------



## Snackimals

(food issues, part II: I discovered a bag of See's chocolates in the drawer of the desk I am at today- I share spaces at our satellite office sometimes, so someone else may have used my desk this week. I figured 'no one would notice if I ate just one'.... or two... or threee.... I think I have reached the point where I must make the entire bag disappear. What IS my problem..?! :( )


----------



## lamago

LOL, no kidding I notice every little move now!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Snackimals said:


> (food issues, part II: I discovered a bag of See's chocolates in the drawer of the desk I am at today- I share spaces at our satellite office sometimes, so someone else may have used my desk this week. I figured 'no one would notice if I ate just one'.... or two... or threee.... I think I have reached the point where I must make the entire bag disappear. What IS my problem..?! :( )

Leave an anonymous thank you note an replace it with something new - like a secret present for whomever uses the desk next.


----------



## txbiscuit

Clandie is way nicer than me. I'd probably finish the chocolates and deny any knowledge of their existence to the grave. :devil:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

That's so something I would do Snack. I am a food addict!!!!


----------



## Snackimals

Agreed... ClandieCane is much nicer than me too! I totally jacked the bag and brought chocolates to Mr. Snackimals! (He thinks I'm so nice <3 ) munch::muaha::devil::awww:)


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl:


----------



## MIZZYD

You can't never not eat chocolate, I almost ate half the bag of Hershey's Kisses my mom had yesterday, I only stopped because my nephew wanted some and his mom doesn't let him eat too much sweets.


----------



## lamago

So I survived cd14, no af and no bfp. I took clomid and used natural progesterone cream. Doc called ans said progesterone was 16.5 this month. Woohoo. But I keep feeling cramps and cm so I think af is coming.


----------



## Twag

Regarding O pains I never felt these before TTC and then once TTC I KNEW when I was ovulating as I would get sharp twinge/pinch depending what side :thumbup: but not everyone feels them so don't worry

Snack I too would have just taken the chocolate as tbh if it is a share desk DO NOT LEAVE STUFF durrr :dohh:


----------



## Twag

Lamago great news about the progesterine FXd the :witch: does not show :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Since there's all this O pain talk (and I'm not sure I've ever had more than minor cramps) - I have a dull, deep pain on my left side - honestly started right above the pubic bone and then referred to my lower back and now is sitting inside my left hip bone, a little higher than it started. Feels like someone grabbed it and dug a finger into my side. Does this sound like O pain to any of you? Or is my body just being weird again?


----------



## Ameli

Sounds like it's probably O pain to me.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ameli said:


> Sounds like it's probably O pain to me.

Thanks!!! It has moved back lowers and still left of center. By all signs this is one of the strongest ovulations I've ever had! Maybe it needed that extra week to really give me a good one!


----------



## Ameli

Exciting! I really felt it this cycle and I almost think I know the exact day I ovulated because of it. I really hadn't felt it much before. Time to text your man about his services again! :spermy:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hubster was a trooper. Got up at 4 AM to study for a mid-day test (he has to leave work for it and everything) - took a study break around 6 AM to provide services and made agreed to providing more services tomorrow morning, at which point he'll be granted a reprieve for a day or two :) 

Honestly, we're both just friggin tired. But definitely FX that your experience, Ameli, is a promising sign for me, too! Really never had anything more than really mild cramps (more like tightness for a day or two) - never like this, before!


----------



## Twag

Sounds like O pain to me to get that hubby of yours :bunny:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, Twag! Now I'm getting all hopeful and excited!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Fx lamago! :dust:

@Clandie - I was right, the most spectacular of Os!! Hope this is the "one"!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I hope so, TOO! And Hubster totally confessed on the phone he hopes we get multiples on the first go-round. He thinks it would make it EASIER. I <3 that crazy son of a bitch!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

ClandestineTX said:


> I hope so, TOO! And Hubster totally confessed on the phone he hopes we get multiples on the first go-round. He thinks it would make it EASIER. I <3 that crazy son of a bitch!

:rofl: That sick son of a bitch!


----------



## Snackimals

I'm looking at options/idea for my near future... bumped in to this. Thought of Clandie... heehehe. 

https://ceejandem.blogspot.com/2010/02/graduate-school-barbie-tm.html?m=1


----------



## Ameli

That's hilarious!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hahaha that's wonderful. Some of those phrases I'd never heard before Clandie!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Whatever are you all talking about?

*TRUTH:* She also has adorable black circles under her delightfully bloodshot eyes.

P.S. totally posting this on Facebook, how much you wanna bet my adviser will "like" it by 8 AM tomorrow morning? Like this shit is funny, or something!


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies just checking in, I got af today :cry:


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm sorry lamago. :cry: I was really hoping this would be your month. :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

I'm sorry too, Lamago. :hugs2:


----------



## Twag

So sorry Lamago :hugs: but look at the postive the progesterine was higher this cycle and this can only be a good thing so next cycle is yours :hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

agree with Twag...
this is a win for you, at an important level Lamago :)
lets gear up for the next cycle!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sorry lamago, you're one step closer though. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## lamago

you are right, at least my progesterone was up but things are looking pretty glum over here. Good news is my ttc friend in real life got her BFP! I'm so excited for her!


----------



## LillyTame

lamago said:


> Hi ladies just checking in, I got af today :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

That's exciting about your friend lamago! I hope some extra baby luck rubs off on you. 

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## LillyTame

Still waiting to OV over here...I think I'm the last one :cry: Looks like it's going to be as late as last cycle...which means another 4-5 days :dohh: And looking at my CM plus OPKs, that's probably accurate :roll:

Tonight I will be going to an opening anniversary party at my friend's bar. Actually he is my coworker and doc! lol It's really small here! I want to support him and his partner so even though I'm not big on bars I go every now and again and have a coke or two and play the video coin games. This town is just too small for two gay bars, so his place isn't doing all that well. I invited two ladies I haven't hung out with in awhile (one is also TTC), so I think it will be a fun night. :thumbup:

Nothing else planned for the weekend.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh and I was just thinking about mrsnorcal....I don't recall if she updated in here, but in our testing thread she came in and mentioned that her father had passed away, that's why she has been MIA. (just in case anyone was wondering where she's been)


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh no. I'm sorry to hear that. I hope she's doing OK.


----------



## LillyTame

I hope so too...poor girl:nope:


I just read your ticker, tx....baby sleeping 12-14 hrs a day?! Why can't they do that after birth, right?! lol like my cats :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL... They probably do... in 30 minute increments. :haha:


----------



## Ameli

Sorry to hear about MrsNorcal. I hope she's ok too. Thanks for letting us know, Lilly.


----------



## MIZZYD

This weekend I will be going to TJ to visit my mom's mom.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry lamago. I think so many of us are having such weird cycles, you might catch up to us!

As for me this weekend... I lost the last two days to working (molding young minds) differently... so will be spending the weekend catching up on my now overdue paper draft. That's about it.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Imma be gaming tomorrow. No plans Sunday which is just how I like it cause it's supposed to be nice and sunny here on the beach. I foresee some more sangria on ice in my near future!


----------



## ClandestineTX

:wine:


----------



## lamago

Lol, it would be funny to catch up, but hopefully not as I'm expecting a lot of bfps ladies! Get to work. :happydance:

I'll be overheating this weekend as I hear it will be 90 degreesand no af in y house.


----------



## MIZZYD

Talking about Sangria, I still have the bottle I brought from Barcelona, just siting there since DH and I decided to stop drinking due to the whole trying to lose weight thing.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I honestly thought the second I stopped drinking I'd lose like 20 lbs... nope... so I went right back to drinking! :haha:


----------



## lamago

Well right now I'm stuffing my face with ice cream and margaritas to go with af, then Monday I'll start my diet. Goal 6 lbs in July, sounds reasinable right? I'm 180 so maybe losing weight will help with progesterone!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm with you lamago! Let's do this! 6lbs in August!:thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm down with 6 lbs per month until further notice! Seriously just dropped below "severely obese" to "moderately obese" - I was actually excited to be "moderately obese" as this is my first measurable loss since my half-dead thyroid was medicated in 2011.


----------



## txbiscuit

I am not wanting to lose weight (for reasons y'all are aware of), but I'm down with eating healthy and exercising with you until further notice if y'all will let me join in! I let myself develop some terrible eating habits during the past few months of nausea.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Definitely join in! I'm scared to get on my scale tomorrow. Was thrilled about the 6 lb loss and now worried this week of workaholism is going to have caught up with me. But also swearing to get back on my treadmill in the morning!


----------



## lamago

Lol, well for those of us who can 6 lbs in July!


----------



## MIZZYD

Well I lost 4lbs in June, so I will work harder for July. 
Mrs.JJ, dh and I are beer drinkers mostly, and its beer that gives you a belly most of the time, which is what I need to get rid of. I just want to lose weight so when I do get a bfp, and baby comes, I won't have to lose way more. We also had mexican sweet bread with milk every night. And I have such a sweet tooth, there was always candy, cereal, pop tarts, etc at my house. Now I only buy what I need. I make a weekly meal plan for 3 meals and 1 snack and that's all I buy. But not gonna lie, today I just had to have my chocolate chip cookie. I deserved it after putting in 7hrs at the gym this week.


----------



## ClandestineTX

My temp is still not showing anything impressive. EOD marathon will be continuing, despite OPK, CM (now lack thereof) and strong "symptoms" of ovulation. 

@MIZZYD: I believe in everything in moderation. I'm a junkie for the Ghirardelli mini chocolates and gelatto and manage to keep both in the house. But seriously I limit what I'm allowed to eat, and basically everything else in my house is clean.


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, I try to limit myself, but I can't, lol, I am weak to the good old sweets. I start to become like addicted, and want more and more. So that's why I rather not have them at home. When I crave the choc chip cookies I get them from Mcdonalds, 3/$1, and that's how I limit myself, bc if I buy the packet, it would be done in the night.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Nice job on the loss Mizzy!!

I'm down for trying to lose 6 lbs I in July, I reallllly want to lose some before a :bfp: too. July will be a tough month because of all the weddings and parties but I'll make an effort to get exercising again and eat good in between. I got lazy this last month and haven't done shit. :dohh:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm back!! Thanks for letting me stay as a noob- I will do my best to earn my keep! 

It's nice coming back to see some France-hating and healthy eating posts. Not that I hate France, but after two weeks of travelling around little villages and stuffing my face with baguettes, cheese and pate, I'm happy to be back in the UK for a nice sensible diet now. Though we did bring back loads of wine...

I've got 3 more BCPs and then I'm (sort of) finally joining you all with proper TTC! As of Saturday, I'm working in Nottingham for two weeks so there will be no sexy times until I'm back, thus my TTC date, but I'm going to start the charting on this next cycle!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Welcome back and welcome to TTC, Fezzle!


----------



## Twag

Welcome to TTC Fezzle :thumbup: 

Mrs JJ congratulations I see your chart no Sangria for you :nope:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Haha yep Twag! And I think the weight loss is on hold too. Well now that I can't drink and feel obligated to eat healthy I might still lose some! :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

We have a new TTC-er and a new BFP-er in here. :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

And Mrs. Biscuit: HOW are you already 22 WEEKS??? I swear you just got your BFP like yesterday!


----------



## txbiscuit

It's crazy. Time definitely flies in second tri. 

I had about 8 people tell me over the weekend that I "don't even look pregnant." I know the baby was measuring ahead at our last ultrasound and I've gained an appropriate amount of weight (plus an extra couple of pounds), but they still got me a little freaked out thinking something is wrong with how I'm growing the baby. 

Still... If I don't get uncomfortably huge until later in the summer, that's OK with me. It's hot outside.


----------



## ClandestineTX

It IS hot outside! I have always dreaded the idea of a 3rd tri in Texas! Though after 8+ cycles... I'd find a way to deal, just want it to happen already! And definitely do not worry about other people measuring your progress by the "eyeball" test - your actual baby is measuring fine, and that's all that really counts!


----------



## lamago

Congrats mrs. Jj


----------



## Mrs. JJ

lamago said:


> Congrats mrs. Jj

Thanks lamago!! :flower:


----------



## Snackimals

so I dunno where everyone is at... or what gives around here, but STOP that. y'all better check in ASAP.

First and foremost, big BIG congrats to Mrs. JJ! With the holiday this week, I don't think we have made a big enough fuzz about our most recent BFP! :flower::flower::flower: 

Clandie, I think I was off by a month alright... :shrug:
This cycle is looking pretty AMAZING for you!!! :happydance: 

Lil, SAME AS ABOVE!!! You are on fire with those temps and your SS :happydance: Looks like the big July trifecta is in place! :kiss:

Our resident pregos, Ameli, Texas, & Twag, all seem to be doing lovely :flower:

Big shout out to Lamago & MIZZYD! Lets keep the hard work up! Looks like you and me, keeping it fierce and solid in the TTC journey! :thumbup: Fezzle! You're just about TTC! We are waiving you down! Over this way! Lets go! 


How was everyone's 4th?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Thanks Snack!! 

4th was nice. Ate too much, hung out, saw fireworks. Good times. How was yours??


----------



## Snackimals

dude... if being a big crazy-bitch baby is a pregnancy symptom: I am SO knocked-up. 

Mr. Snack left for what was suppose to be an hour or so, early in the day. We were suppose to go have fish-tacos at my bros at 3ish...
He came home at 3. Still had to shower. I pretty much sabotaged the remainder of my 4th... I got bat-shit-crazy about how irresponsible he is and how i 'just know you hate my family'... ( :blush: ) and how WE weren't going. 

We bbq'ed the chicken left from our cats b-day party (the one still in the fridge/freezer), and watched the 4th of July on TV. 

I am terrible. I know :growlmad:

Thats probably why I wanna hear about everyone elses day... Im sure it was ALL better than mine.


----------



## Twag

Hey Snack :hi: sorry been AWOL 

My scan date for everyone who doesn't know is 17th July at 3.40pm (UK time) :haha:

I'm doing good it is actually HOT in the UK at the moment 25 degrees Centrigrade today and up to 30 on Sunday so I am struggling with the heat as seem to feel it quicker :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

oooh!!!!!!! 17th of july! got it! it now says 'Twag' on my work calendar... the 17th <3
i have to check what 25degrees means in American... (heehehee) ((we are so 'special', i know))


----------



## Snackimals

wow! 70's & 80's in the UK!
get out of town!!! i thought i could wear a coat all year!? (Moo said so!)


----------



## Ameli

Hey everyone! Things are going fine for me - 12 weeks today! We told most of OH's family yesterday, which was fun. We spent a lot of the day driving yesterday though, so I'm a little tired (and kinda grumpy) today. I'm working today and tomorrow and I just don't feel like it! :hissy: 
I have my next OB appointment on Monday and we're also getting a new 4-door (read baby-friendly vehicle) on Monday too. 
Snackimals: I'm sorry you had kind of a crappy 4th. I have totally been there with sabotaging a perfectly good day by getting pissed off at OH. Hopefully you're feeling better about things today!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Actually Snack, it totally is! :rofl: When we saw the pink line Hubs was like.... so that's why you've been so crazy. I'm like ya... lets go with that.

Yay Twag!! Almost scan time!!!!!!! 

That equal 77 degress F... is it humid? 77 sounds divine to me! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

YAY for 12 weeks!!!! What kinda car are you getting?


----------



## txbiscuit

I fully support complaining about any amount of heat. It should be 68 degrees US/20 degrees rest-of-the-world at all times! 

Pregnancy hormones have definitely affected my mood. At various times in the past few months I have hated (for no reason): my boss, my sister, my mom, a lady in line at Walgreens, OH, etc. :brat::devil::sad1::trouble::grr:

I had a pretty good day yesterday. I just found out one of my local friends of 10+ years is also pregnant. :cloud9: I spent the morning at the Social Security office, which was less fun. I am doing teaching training for the rest of this weekend and next weekend. I hope it doesn't make me too tired on top of my regular job, but I'm eager to get started. That's about it for me.


----------



## MIZZYD

I had a really good 4th, I was so tired after everyone left I did not even clean, just knocked out.


----------



## Ameli

Mrs. JJ said:


> YAY for 12 weeks!!!! What kinda car are you getting?

We'll probably get a Camry or an Accord. Nothing super flashy, but it's always nice to get a new car.


----------



## MIZZYD

The new Camrys are really nice! lol & Spacy.


----------



## LillyTame

Morning ladies!

I was lurking earlier, but not much in the mood for talking....don't know if I was just tired or worried abut my kitty (took her to the vet she is perfectly fine :thumbup:)

My 4th was pretty relaxing. Went to lunch with my TTC buddy, got alllll that talk out of our systems lol We were so eager the to talk the waitress had to come back 3 times before we were ready to order :dohh:

Saw the move The Heat...it was better than I thought it would be, funny. Some scenes were over the top as I had expected, but it was still funny. Then just came home and relaxed with OH.

Snack, I have been there with the OH! It's like you are trying to make a point but then you mess up your own day as well!:dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

relief about your baby!
i was really worried... i'm such a cat freak! i swear i was getting emotional just reading about your cat in your journal! (hence why i did not say anything)

i dunno that i had ever been so freakn crazy with Mr.Snack... yesterday was my new all-time-low... by A LOT!


----------



## MIZZYD

It happens sometimes, we just get mad, lol. Like this last cycle we (DH &I) got into an argument and did not BD so we missed ovulation, boooo!!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

With me and my OH...the instances are few and far between, but they happen. Usually it's like a couple days of build up where I just find he is being extra annoying lol And then there were a few more frequent times when...let's just say I had to get my meds right:blush: :wacko: :haha:

I hope you are just being extra hormonal! :happydance:

Speaking of hormones....I just realized me not having any symptoms today totally makes sense with my fallback temp :thumbup: Ummmm...I'm no Clandestine lol so if you are wondering what I mean by a fall back temp you'll have to give it a quick google lol Basically...lack of the right hormone equals less symptoms, whether pre-AF or Pre-BFP (since they are pretty similiar), right?


----------



## Snackimals

ok. the last paragraph Lil... ummm, like, whaaaaaaaaaaaat?
(heheehehe) ((where is that CLANDIE!?))

i actually think i'm being crazy cuz i'm not pregnant already... so, yeah. not hormones, just bat-shit-crazy, you know: BSC. plus, he does not know, but my mom kinda pissed me off while he was gone- over the phone- so the 'angry cocktail' wasn't all his doing i suppose.

i just never do get a good 4th of july.... 

Its super early still Lil, regards your DPO... so I am totally as glued to your charts as ever!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, maybe this will help Snack:

"Fallback rise is a BBT chart pattern in which your temperature rises after ovulation but then falls back down immediately. This usually happens at 2-3 dpo. It then goes back up shortly after. 

Before O, estrogen levels peak and then drop, causing LH level to peak and then drop, causing ovulation. One theory of fallback rise is that the estrogen level is still dropping after the LH level has dropped, and the *progesterone levels have not risen high enough* to push the temperature up. Estrogen causes low temps, progesterone high temps. By the next day, the estrogen level is down and the progesterone level pushes the temperature back up. The result is a chart that looks like mine this time. "

So basically, I'm betting my temps will rise again tomorrow and with the increased progesterone I can start SS again :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, 

I read about your 4th of July. Mine was good, spent it at my parents house and I still have three days off before I have to go back to work. It's getting to be an exciting time! Getting closer to testing for all of you on the same cycle. 

I'm on cd 7 now so sexy time is coming up again. :coffee:


----------



## Snackimals

Go Team TTC!!! 
You get your practice on Lamago! I'll be on to the next cycle in no time :) <3


----------



## lamago

Snack do you have a journal? I don't, I just get too tied up at work and it's hard to at home. But I thinking I should start one to get all the blues out. But your right, I think I'll get some practice in tonight :blush:

What dpo are you? Don't you test on the 15th?


----------



## Snackimals

Oh. I have a journal... 
I'll post a link.

I'm on progesterone this cycle. Like, since AF. I had a TERRIBLE scary-movie type AF this last time. I think ovulation just didn't happen for me this Cycle... I'm over it. 

I can't wait for the next one! 

Journals help! They also help you stay positive, cuz u wanna have some good updates and fun stuff to talk about :) and, of course, you also get to vent :)


----------



## Snackimals

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1745725-bd-party-myhouse-ttc.html


----------



## txbiscuit

I will read your journal lamago. I will try not to explode all over your journal with rainbows and sunshine, but I can't make any promises.


----------



## Snackimals

Please be advised, the statement above must be taken as factual warning... :)


----------



## lamago

Snack, I, so silly, I was already subscribed! If I start a journal then everyone will know how gloomy I am, but I dont like being gloomy on this thread because I like our cheery tone but the vent tread is toooo gloomy. I need just the right measure of happy/sad.

My mom laughed at me the other day bc I said I was crying bc of af. She has 7 kids and she started laughing and said she cried because she was pregnant! :thumbup: Thanks Mom!


----------



## lamago

Txbiscuit, thanks for signing up for my journal before I start it!


----------



## Twag

Hey ladies my July 4th was spent working but as I work for a US company at least I got to wear dress down :thumbup: and had a quiet day :haha:

SO OMG for the UK it is boiling at the moment so hot in our garden yesterday we had to go buy a garden umbrella it was 30 degrees C wowee HOT and Snack yes normally it is coat weather here pretty much all the time but we are having a heat wave it won't last long but it is here!


----------



## Snackimals

SO. AF has arrived... 
On to cycle #9. I am taking this all rather well, considering... 

Twagster, you guys are hilarious! Melting in 80 degrees! Cutties! Thats, like, barely perfect for me :) I'd say 78-82 is my target. But, yeah. I much rather it's fall. 70 degrees max during the day, and 55-60 in the evening... Love, LOVE, coats! (your guys' TOPSHOP is SOOOO much cooler than ours, even online! the coats in the UK page are to die FOR!) ((i met a girl on a fashion blog two years ago, she was on her way to London... I Paypal'ed her some $$ so she got me a coat at Topshop... its still my FAVORITE coat. Ever.))


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Snackimals: was totally offline all weekend, except for checking in on Facebook on Hubster's phone. Didn't test all weekend, got back at 10 PM last night and tested = BFN. And again this morning. Optimism gone. 

@Ameli: YAY for rounding the end of your first trimester!!!

@Lilly: I know what a fall back rise is in temps! 

I left ya'll a note in my journal that I might be offline during my stay at my friend's house! Thankfully, she didn't get all into our TTC business (which is what I was really afraid of). Her mom, whom I love like a second mother, mildly pissed me off. Granted she's on a lot of pain meds, so maybe didn't mean it as harsh as it sounded, but told me I was making a big mistake by being certain to spare my kids public schools full of fundie assholes (fundamentalist Christians who ruin education in this part of the country). She kept missing the point that I want my kids to have a proper education, one based on facts and not one specific belief system that defies modern science. She thinks it's character building to expose little people to situations where they are told they are going to hell in elementary school - I politely disagree. 

@lamago: YAY for sexxitime!!! And I will happily follow your gloomy journal. Snack and I are not exactly rays of sunshine and rainbows. I can tell you it really helps to have a safe place to just let it all out. 

@Snackimals, part 2: sorry la bruja dropped in, but if your cycle was going to be screwed up from the meds - at least it was short, so hopefully you can get on with a proper TTC cycle now!


----------



## lamago

So apparently I set my fertility monitor at the wrong time and I could not test for Ovulation this morning. I don't even know what time I set it so I'll have to keep trying it until I find the time it works. It's opks for me this evening. 

I was at 95 degrees this weekend twag so I'm pretty used to the heat too!


----------



## txbiscuit

Twag - 30 degrees Celsius with no AC sounds miserable to me. I hope it cools off for you soon!


----------



## Snackimals

Happy Monday!
(can't help it! his nickname is Manimal! come on!)
 



Attached Files:







manimal.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LillyTame

uh....wow


----------



## MIZZYD

I personally do not like the heat. Since the weather has been high these past few days I have been at home most of the time. I only go to the gym then home. I usually walk my dogs to the backyard to do their business, but it is so hot I can't even do that, lol.


----------



## LillyTame

Did a little editing to our 1st post.

Anyone NOT planning on finding out the sex of baby?

I can't make up my mind! lol I want to go team yellow but I think I'll break! :dohh: If we got pregnant this cycle (or any time before xmas or new years) I was thinking I'd get the tech to put the answer in an envelope and then save it to open on the holiday...OH said no lol. He said he would find out just to have something over me and tease lol


----------



## MIZZYD

Once I get prego, I soooooooooooo want to know, lol. There are so many cute things I can make before baby is born.


----------



## Snackimals

Lil, your man is hilarious!

You know I am devoted Team Yellow!
I will NOT break!
I think it comes down to 'why' you wanna hold out, or know ahead of time. Some people really want to choose a color scheme, or have really gender specific shopping to do... :)
I guess if you're not in to those things, like me, it doesn't matter in the slightest 'what' it is. 

Question are:
What reasons you got to know? And, what reasons do you got not to know?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good questions, Snackimals! 

I feel like it's a surprise whether it's at the 20 week scan or when it's born... now I'm wondering if I could keep such a surprise from myself... imaging myself not finding out at the scan, then running back into the office a week later because the suspense was killing me, begging the receptionist to puleeeeze tell me.


----------



## Ameli

ClandestineTX said:


> Good questions, Snackimals!
> 
> I feel like it's a surprise whether it's at the 20 week scan or when it's born... now I'm wondering if I could keep such a surprise from myself... imaging myself not finding out at the scan, then running back into the office a week later because the suspense was killing me, begging the receptionist to puleeeeze tell me.

^ Agree! I've got to find out as soon as I can. I don't even want to focus on baby names until I know the gender. I'm just an impatient person.


----------



## Snackimals

true that...
Im just old-school. I wanna 'meet' the baby when the baby wants to meet me... no peeking, no extra details. It's how my mom went about me, and my siblings, so I wanna stay true to that. But, thats totally just me :) To each his/her own.

One of my colleagues surprised me when he and his wife chose not to find out the gender... He is so anal, an attorney, so has to know everything... He said, "there are such few real surprises left in this world. i want to have at least this one..." <3 I liked that.


----------



## Ameli

I totally get that too. It's kind of cool to have the option.


----------



## LillyTame

I don't have a real reason either way :shrug: I don't mind going neutral with colors and such...and would actually prefer that after baby is born as well...I don't want to be one of those parents that's pink/blue everything :sick: (even though blue IS my fav color :blush:) I just think it would be fun to wait and let it be a last minute surprise.


----------



## txbiscuit

I like the first post updates Lil! (We have 4 BFPs now... I can't even believe it!)

OH really wanted to find out, and I did too. I am not a huge fan of surprises in general. I also wasn't sure if I had a gender preference (as it turned out, I didn't), but I wanted to have time to get over any gender disappointment before the baby got here. Honestly, it was never really a question for us whether or not we'd find out ahead of time.


----------



## MIZZYD

I am also not a pink person, Red is actually my fave color. I already told my family that if they throw me a babyshower I don't want pink nor blue, lol.


----------



## Snackimals

added note: By the time my mom had my sister, we had already moved to the states. So, she did get her prenatal docs visits here. She says the doctor just told her, she didn't even ask. She was kinda shocked he just told her, but took the info and ran with it. He told her it was a BOY. No doubt, 100%... he showed her 'his twinkie'...

everyone, EVERYONE, gave her boy's stuff... i recall so much blue! my mom had two boys named picked out. (Joshua and/or Emmanuel). we were set. 

my sis was born. and i didnt know she was a girl till i walked in to the hospital... truth: i was so sad... i lost my throne that day, and i never saw it coming :( (i was 5 1/2)

she got the most random-ass girl name... and her favorite color to date is, wait for it.... *BLUE!*


----------



## txbiscuit

My favorite color is green, but it was hot pink for so long that I'm 100% sure I'll end up with tons of pink stuff given to me for La Biscuette. My sister and her girls all love pink, so we will also have boxes of pink hand-me-downs, and pink secondhand furniture/baby gear. I think I'm more cheap than I am concerned about avoiding gender stereotypes. :blush:

The baby's room is painted blue, though, and we have no plans to change that.


----------



## Snackimals

well. believe it or not: I LOVE pink... 
dont care what i have, it WILL wear pink <3 and leopard print :) -not together! of course.

i like our style Texas!


----------



## txbiscuit

My former coworker who is living in Mexico City right now gets weekly ultrasounds at her doctor visits (I'm so jealous. She found out the gender four weeks earlier than she'd find out here. Fortunately for her, she and her doctors have seen Mr. Winky so often by this point that they're pretty sure her baby's really a boy.) My friend in Switzerland gets extra ultrasounds too. Maybe since in the US, UK and Canada we know we'll only get the one chance at 20 weeks to find out, people end up being pressured who would otherwise wait for the surprise? :shrug:

I like our style too Snackimals! (Although if you knew how often I wear pink and green together, you might refuse to associate with me.)


----------



## ClandestineTX

txbiscuit said:


> I like the first post updates Lil! (We have 4 BFPs now... I can't even believe it!)
> 
> OH really wanted to find out, and I did too. I am not a huge fan of surprises in general. I also wasn't sure if I had a gender preference (as it turned out, I didn't), but I wanted to have time to get over any gender disappointment before the baby got here. Honestly, it was never really a question for us whether or not we'd find out ahead of time.

Surprises and I also don't get along! I don't understand gender disappointment. I prefer boys, but if I have a girl we will happily cover her in fake tattoos, zombie and skull things, etc. I'm not super girly and my mom isn't (she was US Army, communications specialist, M-16 qualified... and I shit you not, she has taken out an alligator off her dock with a handgun (single-handed), in a house coat, while holding a cup of coffee in her other hand). And she totally looks just like everyone else's mom on the outside, but this one is mine (muah-ha-ha). Even after she got out of the army, would hang with the men-folk talking guns and explosives while the ladies would gather in kitchens and discuss Tupperware at parties. Don't get me wrong, the woman still wears pumps and skirt suits to work every day... but not at all girly!



Snackimals said:


> true that...
> Im just old-school. I wanna 'meet' the baby when the baby wants to meet me... no peeking, no extra details. It's how my mom went about me, and my siblings, so I wanna stay true to that. But, thats totally just me :) To each his/her own.
> 
> One of my colleagues surprised me when he and his wife chose not to find out the gender... He is so anal, an attorney, so has to know everything... He said, "there are such few real surprises left in this world. i want to have at least this one..." <3 I liked that.

I LOVE this idea. I just don't think I could handle knowing that I could know and not know. Whether or not Hubster and I tell anyone else, or what names we've decided on... those are entirely separate issues!



Snackimals said:


> added note: By the time my mom had my sister, we had already moved to the states. So, she did get her prenatal docs visits here. She says the doctor just told her, she didn't even ask. She was kinda shocked he just told her, but took the info and ran with it. He told her it was a BOY. No doubt, 100%... he showed her 'his twinkie'...
> 
> everyone, EVERYONE, gave her boy's stuff... i recall so much blue! my mom had two boys named picked out. (Joshua and/or Emmanuel). we were set.
> 
> my sis was born. and i didnt know she was a girl till i walked in to the hospital... truth: i was so sad... i lost my throne that day, and i never saw it coming :( (i was 5 1/2)
> 
> she got the most random-ass girl name... and her favorite color to date is, wait for it.... *BLUE!*

I'm not real big on the super-gendering (all girls stuff must be pink, all boys must be blue). I actually prefer the yellow/ orange/ purple/ green/ gray stuff anyway. Though, I do own my share of hot pink items/ accessories (just wait for shoe day on the photo challenge).


----------



## ClandestineTX

For those of you not following my journal (and dying for some line eye), you can vote on my crazy tests here: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148823


----------



## LillyTame

I think I see lines! :wacko:


----------



## lamago

I vote yes too!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Lines!!!!

But on the subject of gender, I totally want to know. No, I HAVE to know. I'm a planner by nature. I have to know so I can decide on the name and buy cute outfits and day dream.


----------



## Twag

30C in the UK is HOT and the UK is not really set up for such heat do not get me wrong I am by nature like a lizard on holiday etc I can handle that heat and lay sunning myself and loving it but since being pregnant I don't know why but I feel the heat quicker and it is just not fun :nope: (I hope once the baby is out I can go back to my sun loving days :haha:)

OK so finding out the sex - we are finding out :thumbup: reasons:
* DH needs time to prepare himself if it is a boy - he really wants a girl and although it is not gender disappointment for him he just needs to mentally prepare himself - although I would like a girl and would be happy either way :thumbup:
* We do not like surprises
* When we find out we have not decided if we will tell anyone else
* We are not doing a gender specific room as you all know but we will get a few items blanket/clothes but I love babies in white rompers when little :cloud9:
* None of my family found out the gender we would be the 1st :shrug:
* It will be nice to know the gender so I can bond with baby more I think it would help :thumbup:

I think that is it :)


----------



## Snackimals

...and your decorating ideas are to die for Twagster! Love it!
I also love rompers, white ones, so I def am not looking at gender specific shopping at all. I do like blue and pink, totally, but its not my 'craze' I guess.

Thankfully, Mr.Snack also doesn't care about gender stuff, so we're like backwards of Texas, in that knowing the gender pre-birth is not even a topic. We just dont care. Maybe that adds to my disinterest. 

TTC updates:
Nada. AF is just about out, saying her last good-byes. 
Cycle #9 straight ahead.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Snackie: so glad this visit seems to be much less traumatic than the last one for you!


----------



## LillyTame

Do you guys ever wonder/worry what your baby will look like?

No one can say..."I will love my baby no matter what", well, duh! We know that :rofl: But do you ever daydream about what features baby will get from you or DH or family members. Have you ever seen a picture and thought "oh I hope my baby is as cute as that one"?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm the odd freak, I'm sure. I want ugly babies. Here are pictures of me and my brother as wee ones (note I'd not yet outgrown my red hair)... 



But here's the deal... by a year old, we were friggin' cute. And even now, we're both considerably overweight and... still cute. I think if your features look good when you are a baby, you outgrow them and look awkward later. I'd rather have an ugly baby that grows into their features, than the other way around!


----------



## Snackimals

dude...
you just reminded me. last night was the first time i have EVER had a dream of my man and I WITH our kids. we had two girls.
one was maybe 5. she was kinda lanky and had straight hair. a lighter complexion. the younger one, maybe 3, was heavier set and darker, with thick black hair in braids... they looked nothing like each other. 

I dunno. I think more about body types than faces. I worry that a girl will have my mans body, TERRIBLE. He has HUGE shoulders and arms (naturally) and no butt and slim legs. His body would be a girls nightmare! I hope all our kids have good proportions and are fit and sporty :) That's my BIGGEST concern, seriously, regards appearances.


----------



## LillyTame

Ugly babies my butt! I just want to kiss those little faces!! Maybe we could do a single photo challenge! A baby/child pick of you and your OH! Who ever wants to particpate let me know if you'd be comfortable posting her or in my journal for privacy....vote today on the where and pic due tomorrow :thumbup: PM me your vote so it's easier for me to keep up with the votes and then I will let everyone know where to post.


----------



## Snackimals

-i do count on curly hair on our babies... and PRAY for tan skin. its a 50/50... we both have lighter complected family members... and dark skinned as well. ideally, if one took after my dad and had badass dark skin and jet black straight hair: I'd be in LOVE <3


----------



## LillyTame

I've had one dream about me having kids...it was a girl about 10, a boy around 6 and a newborn boy! All biracial too, so I'm assuming they are OH's :haha:

OH and I have always been overweight so I do worry about them being over weight. My dad's side of the family and OH's mom and sister are plus size too.

OH thinks he has a big nose but I LOVE his nose! I always imagine baby with his elfin nose :kiss: and his green eyes, with my brown skin.


----------



## txbiscuit

I will stalk the baby pictures challenge, but I don't really have access to baby pictures of me. (I do have some of OH.) I found out a couple of years that what I thought were my baby pictures were pictures of my sister - my parents apparently didn't take very many of Second Baby and gave me some of my sister when I needed pics for a school project. :haha:

OH and I are both extremely pale (with the kind of skin that might get freckles, but won't ever tan) and we both had reddish curly hair as kids (mine was strawberry blonde and his was the color of Lauren Ambrose's) so I assume we'll have a pasty ginger baby. I hope she gets OH's brown eyes and athleticism and my thick hair. I hope she gets a recessive nose from way back in the family tree, but I have a feeling she may end up with a big schnoz.


----------



## Snackimals

also can be a stalker... not too many baby pics of me, if any. Mr. Snack: YES! but, me? not so much :(


----------



## LillyTame

Awww....no pics of my two main amigas! :cry: Ok, then we wont make it official then. I will post a pic or two of OH and me as babies in my journal tomorrow and anyone else that wants to can post in my journal too :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

Sorry Lil.
My mom moved us outta el Mexico like, over night, no momentos. So, my only pics are 5yrs old and up. The maybe 3-4 baby pics I have are super low quality, and I'm more of the 'photo bomb' in the background of someone elses picture :(

(i know. i know. i should ask my dad bout pictures... but im gunna be so bummed if he says he also doesnt have them, since he stayed behind in Mex. im not ready for that)


----------



## Snackimals

im an ubber cute 5 year old though!!! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Well that would work...I do believe I said "baby/child" photos! And was totally planning on posting a photo of me in like 1st grade I think


----------



## MIZZYD

I have pix, luckily when we were getting married we did a video with our pix growing up so we have some!! =) 

As for worries about how our kids can turn out, I am afraid that any of my kids may have my mother in law's personality. She is heartless and rude and does not care if she hurts people's feelings. She is not humble an she is careless, IDK but that is what I am afraid of. As for looks Both DH and I have ugly noses, lol.


----------



## Twag

Sorry I don't have any baby pictures of me - it was just me and my Mum until I was 4 and we were too poor to own a camera and tbh there really are not many of me as a child just not big picture people (I hope to be better once mine comes along and my Mum is better with pictures now my niece's and nephews are here!) also have no access to DH's pictures either!

DH and I always discuss what parts of each of our bodies etc we want our children to have like my nose but DH's long slim frame, my hair etc etc We both kind of hope that our babies will look like my niece & nephew from my youngest sister just gorgeous babies and now children (they looked like my Dad as babies :haha:) but as my Dad is not my biological Dad I don't think it will happen so it is all kind of wait and see :shrug:

All of our children will be super cute ladies :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Mrs. Biscuit: I suffer from second child, significantly fewer photos, too! Ironically, my brother doesn't give a shit about family photos and there are 1,000's of HIM.



MIZZYD said:


> I have pix, luckily when we were getting married we did a video with our pix growing up so we have some!! =)
> 
> As for worries about how our kids can turn out, I am afraid that any of my kids may have my mother in law's personality. She is heartless and rude and does not care if she hurts people's feelings. She is not humble an she is careless, IDK but that is what I am afraid of. As for looks Both DH and I have ugly noses, lol.

I had this fear, too. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a smidge grateful they'll never meet her and she won't have the opportunity to rub off on them. Mine was a manipulative narcissist, wasn't fun at all.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! I am currently working away from home and have the most rubbish internet connection ever, but wanted to say hi. I'm sort of TTC now- I'm sort of on Day 4 now and BDing will commence once I'm back at home! I've been recording temperatures (I'm using ovufriend) and taking all my vitamins. 

I was the first child, and conceived after a couple years of trying (I was a clomid baby) so there are photos me from every time I moved as an infant. My OH was adopted though, and was in foster care until he was 9 months old, so he doesn't have any photos of himself as a young baby. Based on what we were both like as children though, we are guessing our children will be blonde and skinny. I hope they have his height though- I'm an average 5'4" but he's about 6'1".


----------



## Ameli

Yay, Fezzle! Moving on to TTC!


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: TTC enjoy


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome to TTC fezzle! I hope you won't have a long stay! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omigosh Clandie, SOOOOOO cute!!!

YAY Fezzle!!!!! Let the "fun" begin!

Lilly - I'm totally in for the baby pic dealio, I'll throw some up tomorrow of Hubs and I in my journal! I know exactly what our kids will looks like cause Hubs and I could have been siblings.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks! I've started a TTC journal, started an ovufriend chart and changed my ticker!


----------



## lamago

Have I told you i'm going to Hawaii next week! yay for us!


----------



## LillyTame

I don't recall you mentioning that lamago! Hope you have a good time while here! Which island will you be visiting?


----------



## lamago

I know it's kinda of a random post, but It just occurred to me I should post so if I dissappear for awhile. It's harder for me to log on since I get so busy, but I'm always reading the posts, just cant always post myself. 

I'm applying for a job I REALLY want so I spent alot of time this past week writing and re-writing the answers to the questions and getting letters of rec etc. Oh and somewere inbetween i think I ovulated, i'm on my third day of positive OPK. If it's positive so long, when the heck did I ovulate? We'll see tomorrow if it's still positive.

Im going to Kawai for a friends wedding. :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Have a fab time in Hawaii Lamago :thumbup:
Hawaii is definately on my hit list of places to visit :thumbup:

How is everyone?


----------



## Fezzle

Have a great time in Hawaii! I've only been once- when I was a surly preteen who didn't appreciate it enough, so I want to go back!

How are you doing in the heat, Twag? 

There is definitely something different about 80*F in England v 80*F in the US- it seems much hotter!


----------



## Twag

Hey Fezzle :wohoo: wohoo another UK lady thank goodness I miss out so much in here with all my US ladies :dohh:

This heat is not great tbh I normally pre-pregnancy would not complain I LOVE the heat but I seem to be feeling the heat x 2 and it is crazy I cannot stand being out of the shade for more than a few minutes and even in the shade feel HOT :wacko: like my blood is boiling :dohh: so weird I also noticed that when I have been in the heat OMG but all of my veins seem to pop out - freaky DH noticed them too litterly this big vein going all the way down my leg across my ankles eugh freaky! They seem to not be as bad when I am not too hot :wacko:

I do agree the UK 80F is a lot different to being abroad and it being 80F I am not sure why though :wacko:

Whereabouts in the South West are you?


----------



## Fezzle

I live in Bristol- I moved there about a year and a half ago (from London). I'm American but have been in the UK for almost 10 years. I'm in Nottingham for work right now though. It seems like it's hot all over the country! 

That is freaky about your vein!


----------



## Twag

Yeah it does seem to be hot all over which to be honest is odd for the UK :haha:

I know totally freaked me out about the veins :wacko: but it is normal as your blood supply around your body increases


----------



## txbiscuit

Twag, I think that 80-85 degrees feels a lot hotter when you don't have a nice ocean breeze or air conditioning available. I would be dying. I'm always hot, even at work where the AC is set to 65 degrees and everyone else is bundled up in sweaters. 

How's everyone doing? Any interesting updates? I found out I may have more birthing options available than I previously thought (birthing tub and gas & air!) so I'm going to have to rethink some of my birth plans/wishes. I'm going to start a "Birthing From Within" class next week. We also need to book our babymoon, start decluttering and organizing, purchase and set up furniture, interview pediatricians... I'm beginning to think that 13-16 weeks is not enough time to accomplish everything we need to do!


----------



## ClandestineTX

So exciting Mrs. Biscuit! Nothing here... witch is packing her bags, but I'm not optimistic at all until we get my thyroid business sorted. At least that's a step in the right direction?


----------



## Twag

Had my scan & I'm in love with my little person growing it is adorable :cloud9: ( biased I know lol)


----------



## MIZZYD

Aww Twag, so exciting.


----------



## Fezzle

Ah, Twag- that's lovely!

I love the idea of a babymoon- any ideas so far?

I'm just waiting to hopefully ovulate for the first time since stopping the pill!


----------



## Twag

We are going to see Fleetwood Mac at the O2 in September on the Friday night so we have decided to make a weekend of it in London - not sure how that will pan out being nearly 24 weeks along by then but I can waddle around London :haha: I think that will be as far as our Babymoon will go as with baby on the way and a new house we are short on funds :wacko:

Good luck with the O hope the pill didn't mess up your system too much :thumbup:

Anyone who hasn't already who wants to see scan pics they are in my journal page 59 I think - gender guesses are welcome we have our 20 week scan on 5th September and will be finding out the gender :thumbup: :cloud9:


----------



## txbiscuit

I am still undecided on the gender Twag, but I'm leaning :pink: the more I think about it.

My OH's passport renewal still hasn't been processed, so we're looking at babymoon locations in the US. We're considering San Diego, Atlantic City (although I might veto that b/c of all the cigarette smoke), a lake somewhere Michigan, and Utah or Lake Tahoe. We really just need to pick something and book it ASAP. I wish we could go to Hawaii, but plane tickets are crazy expensive, and I don't really have enough vacation time to justify spending that much money.


----------



## Twag

I have put you down as team :pink: for now TX :thumbup: :D

Sounds lovely certainly nicer than London in September in the UK :haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

How do we get to your journal Twag?
And as for a babymoon? That sounds awesome, never thought about that. 

**BTW, have any of you done the necklace trick? Supposedly it tells you how many kids you will have (Including gender) it also includes the kids you might already have. Mine came out to boy, girl, boy. lol. Just for fun I did it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think you need to give us a link or description of said necklace trick!


----------



## MIZZYD

Lol, I will try and find a link. A friend of mine actually told me about it and she is the one that did it to DH and me and a few other couples that were there a while back, and then I did it again a few days ago on myself just for the heck of it and it came out the same as the first time. My friend also did it on a couple that already had 3 children, and the necklace showed girl, girl, boy, which is what they have. Some people also use this trick on pregnant woman, but instead of the hand they do it on the belly to predict the gender of the baby. Of course this is all for fun.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Of course, but some of us (MEEEEE) don't have enough fun!

LOL, it's either that or my Ouija board!


----------



## MIZZYD

Hahahaah noooo, no ouija board. That thing actually scares me. I'll look for a link as soon as I am able to stay seated for longer than 5 minutes. Either that or post pix trying to explain what I am talking about, though I suck at explaining things.


----------



## MIZZYD

The trick starts with a necklace or ring with a string. You start by putting the necklace on your hand (like in the pix on the left), then raise it up (pix on the right). If the necklace or ring swings in a circular motion, then you are having a girl. If it moves back and forth, like a pendulum, then you are having a boy. You do the same thing until the necklace stays still, like the pix on the right. Have fun, lol, haha.


----------



## Twag

There is a link in my siggy MIZZY Twags Twitterings with baby on board :thumbup: feel free to pop on over :thumbup:

OK so this necklace trick is pretty much the same for gender guesses when preggo but you do it over your belly!! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'll try the necklace thing later today - have a meeting in a bit and must get ready for that first. Ouija boards are not scary to me at all, they are games. And I have books on the so-called events associated with them... but nothing to report here (and I've had them for years).


----------



## Mrs. JJ

2 boys! Damn I want a girl too!


----------



## LillyTame

If I did it right, 4 girls :dohh: If we get 2 I'm stopping! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

:rofl: No stopping at two!


----------



## MIZZYD

hahahahaha, mine said 3 and DH said stopping at 2, but I have always wanted 3. So IDK, I just want to be what I call "Full hand family" you know, 3 kids and 2 parents, haha.


----------



## MIZZYD

@Mrs. JJ: did you do it on your belly since you are pregnant now? 
My friend also did it on DH and he got the same results as me. Kinda cool, all the couples actually got the same results, we were all having a blast with it (maybe a little too much since we were all a bit drunk too)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LillyTame said:


> If I did it right, 4 girls :dohh: If we get 2 I'm stopping! lol

Necklace says no stopping!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

MIZZYD said:


> @Mrs. JJ: did you do it on your belly since you are pregnant now?
> My friend also did it on DH and he got the same results as me. Kinda cool, all the couples actually got the same results, we were all having a blast with it (maybe a little too much since we were all a bit drunk too)

I did, still said boy. But I did it again and now I'm having a girl. Better not be twins! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Boy, girl, girl, here... oddly enough this is coincident with what a psychic told me back in 2005... only the boy was "sooner than expected" and the girls were "close in age, possibly twins"... I now have serious doubts and fear of preterm delivery with this "sooner than expected" business. I feel like we should add these to our signatures or something so we don't forget!


----------



## ClandestineTX

And I did it again, because I'm a scientist who's all about reproducibility and got the same thing the second time.


----------



## MIZZYD

Lol, I have done it a few times and still the same. I have to say another thing about it, it does change when/if you change partners. My friend who first showed us this has had 2 BF's since she found out about this, and with the ex it was different from the current bf. All interesting stuff no?? I wonder who it'll come true to. 
@Mrs.JJ: my friend said that with twins the necklace goes crazy like all over the place, not in a circle or pendulum and it will not detect the gender, just that it is twins. 
@Clandestine: I am also into researching (not as hardcore as you) but I usually question things and research too much. Everytime my family has a question about something they call me. I am like "umm you all have smart phones with internet" But they know I get into stuff.


----------



## ClandestineTX

After almost 8 years and marriage... I'd better not be changing partners! Interestingly... same psychic that told me about the birth order also told me I would soon meet the man I would marry. This was Feb of 2005, I met Hubster that July :)

And as far as the researching goes, it's almost like I cheated. I'm a professional researcher/ PhD student, just started my 6th year of study. I don't know how else to understand the world without study and research. It's almost a handicap at this point, but also... just handy sometimes!


----------



## Twag

Hmm I have not tried the necklace thing over the belly I might give it a go :wacko:


----------



## Fezzle

I did it twice and got a boy then a girl. I hope it didn't get it mixed up with my cats!


----------



## Twag

OK so I did this quickly last night with a necklace over my belly and it went in a circular motion - which is this?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think circle is girl!

@Fezzle, I don't think it counts cats... mine was boy, girl, girl, then stopped and my cats were girl, girl, girl, boy, girl, 5 kittens: 2 girls and 3 boys! And we currently only have 5, but 2 are scheduled to be re-homed!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! If we are counting cats then I got my 4 girls already! :haha: (had to rehome one) But that would mean I don't get any babies :shrug:


----------



## txbiscuit

I tried it, and got one girl, so I think you're OK Lilly. Poor Bailey-dog was ignored completely by the necklace.

I'll have to try it on OH and get mad at him if his results are any different than mine... :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Haha, his better not be different than yours!


----------



## MIZZYD

Fezzle: hahahahaha, that is what I said too. We did the test before we got our 2nd puppy, and I got boy, girl, boy. So I told DH that our first baby would be a girl if it counted the dog, but then our 2nd puppy is a boy so it does not count pets. lol
Twag: yes, it is supposed to be girl.
Txbiscuit: lol, no, this is just for fun, no getting mad, lol.


----------



## Fezzle

I had it backwards anyway- mine is girl then boy. Glad the cats don't count- I love them, but would like to have some human babies too!


----------



## Twag

I am glad pets don't count as my 2 dogs are girls :haha:


----------



## Ameli

How is everyone doing? I for one am so glad that this week is close to being over. Work has really sucked for me this week. Everyone has been pissy and it has managed to rub off on me. Can't wait to hang out with my husband, pup and kitty on Sunday. :)


----------



## txbiscuit

I am right there with you. Everyone is stressed out and grumpy at work, and it has rubbed off on me. I'm looking forward to disconnecting this weekend.


----------



## Ameli

I wonder what the deal is. Full moon or something? Maybe everyone working is mad they aren't at the beach. Oh well, not much left of this week.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm right there with you, shitty week at work. Everyone is in a shitty mood, including me and I AM at the beach. :haha: I blame hormones for us, I don't know what everyone else's problems are.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Happy 15 weeks Ameli!!


----------



## Ameli

Thanks, Mrs. JJ! Happy 7 weeks to you! Yay, a blueberry!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have to get through one more night before my follow-up with my doctor tomorrow, then back to the lab. Sunday will either be in the lab again or at home writing. I'm not getting a day off for at least another week... should be used to it by now, but it still sucks.


----------



## Ameli

Yuck, no off days - made worse with how exhausted you've been, I'm sure. :hugs: Sorry, Clandestine!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, Ameli... really hoping for new medication tomorrow. Never mind getting all the results from all the non-TTC testing... hoping for progress tomorrow!


----------



## MIZZYD

Hey ladies, I got back from camping last night (the showers were not working so we decided to come back a day earlier). I had a question, I tried searching for the answers but IDK, I might not be wording it right on Google or something: I took my temperatures while over there and wanted to know if being about 6,000 in elevation can affect the temperatures? Like making them lower, higher, or no effect? =)


----------



## lamago

MizzyD, Welcome back, I hope you had a good time! Unfortunately I don't know much about tempting so cant help = (


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx lamago, we actually had a great time. DH had a better time than he had expected. Now we want to go back next year, but hoping not because I hope to be pregnant by then, lol.


----------



## lamago

I know what you mean. Husband and I were supposed
To go on a trip this October but waited to long to plan
It since we weren't sure of when we might get
Pregnant, now I think we're safe for the rest of the year 
With travel. I'm currently on 14 dpo but got bfn this morning
I got sore boobs for a couple of days so I tought it was
A good sign but now all symptoms are gone. I'm holding out until af shows.


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck lamago. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MIZZYD

Good Luck, FX for you as well. Like they say, you are not out until the witch shows.


----------



## lamago

Just got af so 14 day lp.


----------



## Ameli

Sorry AF showed, Lamago! :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry about AF lamago.


----------



## txbiscuit

Sorry about AF. :hugs: The 14 day LP is a good sign, though.


----------



## Twag

Sorry about AF Lamago but a 14 day LP is fab :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry this wasn't your cycle, lamago, but Fx the 14 day LP is a good sign for things to come!


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: Lamago

@MizzyD: higher elevation made my temp go up (was trip over July 4th weekend, old chart still on my FF homepage).


----------



## Fezzle

How is everyone? Looking forward to updates from our pregnant ones who are having appointments!


----------



## Twag

I have my 16 weeks midwife appointment tomorrow at 11am (UK time) and I am hoping I will get to hear the heartbeat if not offered I will certainly be asking too :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

Had my 16 week appointment today, and all is looking good. Heartbeat was 152 bpm. Will be getting my anatomy scan on August 19th, so just 2 weeks! My OB said on my last visit, "next visit we'll do a sonogram" but today he said he wanted to do it in 2 weeks. Will probably be better to do it when baby is a little bigger anyway. Oh well, I'm just thankful all is going well so far.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi ladies, I am here feeling lazy. But not too bad.


----------



## Snackimals

Totally unrelated to the coolness of an ultra-sound or baby-check-up... I am set for some pre-appointment with the anesthesiologist next Monday... and la surgery the following week. 

This whole endometriosis stuff is like, 'how soon can you be yesterday?' already.. ugh. I feel totally at a standstill, and disconnected from everyone in TTC-land... :(
Although, it is really freakn me out that after the surgery, my life is gunna change... asap. It's like a countdown to getting married, and waiving good-bye to single-ness. I need a bachelorette party or something... :(

Say anything, about whatever, anyone... lets keep the ball rolling. I need to focus on anything...


----------



## Ameli

I think all of your stuff sounds way cool, Snackimals! Totally excited for you and can't wait to hear about everything to come for you in the next few weeks! I wish I had something super-exciting to share but I'm in a waiting game too. I have a beach trip planned for the end of the month, and I'm trying to focus on that. Feeling burned out on work at the moment!


----------



## Twag

Wow your surgery is so close that is great news I will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

In other news I get my final exam result on Thursday kinda crapping my pants :wacko:


----------



## Snackimals

Where you going Ameli? :)

Twagster... I think you and I are one-in-the-same... I worry about EVERYTHING. Control freak, for sure. Does your man go to all your appts with you?


----------



## Ameli

We're going to Orange Beach, on the Alabama Gulf coast. Should be a fun trip, the beach there is so pretty.


----------



## LillyTame

All I can say is "awwww" to our mommies-to-be! So happy for you guys, yet so jealous :dohh: lol I wanna be there with you guys so bad.

Right about now, I feel a lot like Snack, I think. I'm feeling a little detached. I guess because I'm ready to progress....I want to go on to the next stage, so over the TTC phase! The not knowing how long this road will be is killing me! 

My HSG will be 7 days after AF starts...so don't know when that will be because I'm still waiting to OV :coffee:

Can't wait for an update from your appt tomorrow Twag! Hope you get to hear a nice, strong heartbeat! <3

Sorry AF got you lamago :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: I still hope you never get to that HSG!

@Snackimals: I am in full support of you partying your ass off until your surgery! May as well while you know you can get away with it!

@Twag: so excited for your scan tomorrow and not at all worried about your exam results!

@Ameli: such good progress for you!

AFM... 9 DPO, not temping anymore as of 7 DPO, and not testing until 14 DPO (Saturday)... just keeping myself otherwise entertained!


----------



## Fezzle

That all sounds really great, Ameli! Can't wait to hear about the scan. 

Looking forward to your news in a bit, Twag!

I can't wait to be at 16 weeks- right now it seems so far away and uncertain! 

Snack- we can have a virtual bachelorette party for you :drunk::pizza::loopy:

I have nothing interesting to report- I've just started the long wait to O and now that most things in the house are unpacked and work is very dead, I have little to distract me from TTC. I'm going to start exercising more though. I have an appointment at the end of the month to check my documents for my UK citizenship application- I'm excited about that!


----------



## Twag

Snack - No DH doesn't come with me to every appointment there really is no need it would have been nice for him to come this time if I knew for certain we were hearing the heartbeat but then our friend offered for us to borrow their doppler so he still will - he does come to the scan appointments tho :thumbup:

I will update you ladies as soon as I am back at work :thumbup:

I am so pleased you ladies are not worried about my exam results as I sure am :wacko: this is the last ever exam so IF I have passed no more exams EVER FXd I did enough for a pass I do not want honors just a pass :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I know that feeling Twag - just want it OVER - well done would be a bonus! GL to you!


----------



## Snackimals

Just trying to get a sense of the 'norm' regards standards for men and their appointment attendance ;)

Clandie: all looks good so far! Don't blame you for relaxing bout temps for the next week. No need for added stress, let US just party like the rock-stars we are. 

Fezzle: We should have a 'virtual party'... it would be splendid! And needed, in my case. Also, always happy to hear other ladies take interest in getting all healthy'd up! :) You got my support, 100% !


----------



## MIZZYD

When is the wedding Snack?


----------



## Twag

I heard baby's heartbeat today nice and strong :cloud9:


----------



## Snackimals

awww.... Twaggy!

MIZZ: i'm looking forward to a post-wedding party... hahaha. there should be a send-off party for ladies about to TTC, right? like, even bigger than a 'getting married' party... Having babies is a life changer after all.


----------



## MIZZYD

Very life changing!!


----------



## LillyTame

Awww Twag! Glad you heard your baby's heartbeat <3:cloud9:


----------



## Fezzle

That is so true. My OH and I have decided if we get married it'll probably be years down the road after we buy a house and have children, so by then a bachelorette party will be pointless!

I feel like I've been having one long bachelorette party for the past 12 years though, so I'm good.


----------



## ClandestineTX

We had a joint-venture bar hopping evening the Friday before our Sunday wedding. We don't have as much fun apart, and rarely go out. Plus we had a destination wedding, so was much more fun to catch up with lots of our guests that way! 

And I haven't temped or tested and I'm 11 DPO. Holding strong until Saturday, holding strong!


----------



## Fezzle

Well done, Clandie- so strong!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oddly, I think I've lost my urge to test even tomorrow. I'm not feeling particularly PMS'd or pregnant, expect she-who-should-not-be-named either tomorrow or Sunday. I'm not sure I believe the b-vitamin or thyroid hormone issues were addressed early enough in this cycle to make this possible (started the supplement and new medication the day of ovulation).


----------



## MIZZYD

FX for you Clandestine.


----------



## Ameli

Hi everyone! just wanted to check in and see how you're all doing. From journals I keep up with everyone except Lamago or MrsNorcal, but I don't want this thread to die off. So glad this week is almost over. I had kind of a rough day yesterday and transformed into an emotional pregnancy monster :change::cry::devil: (Poor OH!), but feel better after getting almost 10 hours of sleep last night. P.S. I have my anatomy scan on Monday!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

YAY Ameli!! So excited for your anatomy scan!

I have been so busy with work, I'm trying to keep up with journals but I've fallen behind. *sigh*

I also have my first appt on Monday. Just a couple more days!!! I'm dying to know everything is alright.


----------



## Ameli

Oh yeah, I almost forgot - your 1st midwife appt is Monday too! Can't wait to hear how it goes, Mrs. JJ!


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck with your appointments! I will think positive thoughts for all of us on Monday (I have my 3-hour glucose test). 

My updates: Today I ordered all of the major furniture for E's room (crib, dresser, rocking chair). It should arrive in about 4-6 weeks. We have a bookshelf, but it is currently being used in our rumpus room, so we'll need to get a bigger bookshelf for our books. We have picked curtains and a rug, but I'm waiting until I have a coupon to order those. I think we'll also need some sort of toy storage system(s?), but I'm having trouble finding anything I like. 

OH and his dad installed E's closet on Monday. I came home in a foul mood and took it apart and redid it myself. :blush: (In my defense, they had installed the top clothes rack so high that I couldn't reach it...) I'll take a picture if I remember after class tonight.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I can't wait for nursery pics!!!

Fx'd for your glucose test!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Ladies! :wave:

It HAS been quiet over here! So many appts on Monday! I hope Monday is a good news day :thumbup: MAYBE I'll test :winkwink: I'll be 9dpo.


----------



## MIZZYD

Hello, Hello!! Nothing much going on here with me for now. GL to all the Monday appointments. =)


----------



## ClandestineTX

So excited for your scans, Mrs. JJ, and Ameli!!!

txbiscuit, I'm keeping my FX for your 3-hour GTT! And you must tell me what this rumpus room is!

@Lilly: my vote is to wait it out, but I understand if you must :test: and support you, either way!

AFM... CD 6, nothing to report. Not touching an OPK or thermometer until I see some fertile CM (usually starts about a week pre-O). Leaving at 5 AM to drive to MD (yes, from TX) to scatter my FIL's ashes in KY and take my MIL's car to MD. Hoping Hubster and I have a good time and enjoy the break, even though the circumstances are shit!


----------



## LillyTame

As of today* I don't really have a set day for testing nor an urge to test. I feel like I'm just going through the motions till AF shows so I can get my HSG! :happydance: That's why I just figured Monday was as good a day as any to start testing.

*I reserve the right to get POAS-fever at any moment! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have POAS-fever for everyone else these days, but not myself. Not even really looking forward to OPKs this cycle. I think #11 has me down, because I'm getting super close to that "unexplained infertility" line.


----------



## txbiscuit

ClandestineTX said:


> And you must tell me what this rumpus room is!

We have two living areas in our house, so I dubbed the one with a door the "rumpus room." (It is kind of a den/office/playroom combo.) The more interestingly named part of our house is the section of the open living/kitchen/sunroom where OH keeps his police gear and the dog sleeps. We didn't want to call it "Bailey's room" so OH started referring to it as "Chinatown." He is still trying to come up with something to call E's room other than "the nursery."

OH and I are total weirdos.


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies with your appointments on Monday :dust: & :hugs:

:hugs: Clandie for this weekend I hope it goes smoothly for you

TX I love the names of your areas of house so cool :thumbup:

Lilly POAS whenever you feel like it :thumbup: :devil: it is great that you are seeing forward to the HSG and not too hung up on this cycle it maybe the right way to go and hopefully surprise you :dust: How are the wedding plans going?

AFM (as for me for Snack) - DH is off work for the week and he is doing the nursery flooring we went out last night and brought the white washed wooden flooring we are putting down cannot wait to see it finished :cloud9: He also went shopping yesterday and brought me a candle to help me relax to sleep as I have not been sleeping at all :nope: :sleep: to be fair it didn't really help last night but the room did smell lovely of Honeysuckle :thumbup:
Not a lot going on other than under 3 weeks now until scan :wohoo:


----------



## Pirate

So is this closed group open to one more? You ladies crack me up and I already follow most of your journals, so I figured I may as well join in on the fun here. :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Twag! I love hearing about nursery plans! :cloud9: Sounds exciting...as exciting as my wedding planning!:happydance::haha: We are gathering ideas right now and when we are officially a year out, we'll start putting all our plans in place! (ie calling caterers, bakeries, pricing decorations, etc) The venue, I think, is the biggest decision and committment and we have that figured out! :thumbup:



Pirate said:


> So is this closed group open to one more? You ladies crack me up and I already follow most of your journals, so I figured I may as well join in on the fun here. :)

Hi Pirate! I'm sure we can fit one more! Just don't tell anyone else! :shhh:


----------



## Ameli

Welcome, Pirate! I look forward to hearing about your TTC journey.
I'm also looking forward to hearing more about Lilly's wedding plans!! :)


----------



## Pirate

Thanks, Ladies! 

I'm 32, hubs is 36, and this is our 7th cycle TTC. I got my very first positive OPK yesterday, CD13 (I just started using them this cycle).


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome pirate! :wave: I love your avatar. It makes me giggle every time I see it.


----------



## Pirate

Thanks! I have a rather sarcastic sense of humor, so the picture is perfect for me. I'm glad you get the humor behind it! I love your doggie avatar too!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm cycle 7 too...and I'm losing momentum! :dohh: I think we'll probably be NTNP starting November and just concentrate on the wedding and weight loss. :coffee:


----------



## LillyTame

Was adding Pirate to our 1st post and found it funny that our "ship" was invaded by a pirate! :haha:


----------



## Pirate

I have a renewed sense of hope and excitement this cycle. I honestly think it is the opks-I've never seen two lines on anything I've peed until this cycle.

At least you have the wedding and weight loss to focus on! :)


----------



## Pirate

Oh, and we got married in Hawaii!


----------



## MIZZYD

LillyTame said:


> Was adding Pirate to our 1st post and found it funny that our "ship" was invaded by a pirate! :haha:

This is funny. Welcome Pirate =)


----------



## Ameli

Scan went well, and baby looks good. Everything was measuring on schedule. We are having a girl! :pink: 
Will post scan pics in my journal later for anyone interested. 
Now waiting to hear how JJ and TX's appts went. Also, would love to hear updates from everyone else!


----------



## LillyTame

awww another little princess for our thread :cloud9:

I tested this morning...BFN. I took my temp this morning just out of curiosity and it was way low....like pre-ov temps.....two thoughts went through my head: either I didn't OV or implantation dip :shrug: I'm looking forward to see what it does tomorrow. Other than that I feel quite "normal" this cycle, not very hopeful. But of course there is always a chance.


----------



## Pirate

Awwww! Congrats on the pink bundle!

Lilly, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully the temp weirdness is a good sign.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay for Ameli's pink bundle!

Lilly, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that different will be good.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats on the girl Ameli! How exciting to know!!

As for me, it was just a quick appt. Mostly just talked about my history, weighed in, peed in a cup, checked blood pressure and tried to find the heartbeat. I guess it's still too early because they couldn't find it. They said sometimes it's because the baby goes behind the pelvic bone and since it's so small it could be anywhere but they heard the placenta pumping away so I'm gonna call that a good sign. :thumbup: I go back next Wednesday evening to check again but still may not hear it til week 12.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Tx, when is your 3 hour test??


----------



## Ameli

Fingers crossed for you Lilly! Glad your appt went well, JJ! Wish we knew a date for your first scan though.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Me too! At this point we're possibly looking at 20 weeks. :/


----------



## Ameli

:saywhat: Geez, hopefully not that long! :shock: Maybe at your next appt!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yikes, JJ! I hope you don't have to wait that long for your scan. If you do, though, I bet it will be that much more amazing.

My 3 hour test was this morning. I'm pretty sure I failed with flying colors, but I'll find out for sure tomorrow. I meant to write about what the test was like for my journal, but I felt so drunk when it was over (my blood sugar was 48) that what I wrote down earlier makes almost no sense. If I get pregnant again, I am going to skip the tests and just tell them to assume I have GD. :nope:

Edit: 74 days left, 74% complete. For some reason, I love when numbers line up like that.


----------



## MIZZYD

What is GD?


----------



## txbiscuit

Sorry - gestational diabetes. :dohh:


----------



## MIZZYD

Oh, thx, I had been wondering what it was, I thought it was something like that but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya I don't think I'll be getting a scan since the midwife doesn't do them, it's something I have to go out to an ultrasound place to do and as far as I can tell so far the only one they expect me to do is the one at 20 weeks to check the gender and make sure it has the required amount of limbs. 

TX, I hope you didn't fail! If you're able to control it with diet will you still be able to stay with the birthing center? That was the question I asked my midwife today, made me feel a bit better!


----------



## Twag

Ameli Congrats on Team :pink: :cloud9:

Lilly FXd for you :dust:

Mrs JJ wow I am amazed they tried to find the heartbeat here they will not even attempt it until 16 weeks and even then they warn you it may not be found as it is early and bubs moves about etc etc - FXd they find it next time but reassuring they found the placenta :thumbup: I really hope you don't have to wait until 20 weeks for a scan :wacko: do they not do the NT test scan there??

TX FXd you haven't failed the GD test the test does sound awful :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- Pirate's in the group!

I love hearing about nursery plans- that floor sounds really nice, Twag! 

Yay for good appointments! Are you going to tell us potential names, Ameli?

Not much going on with me- or maybe it is- I have no idea. CD16 and based on my temps I don't think I've ovulated yet. Pirate- I would definitely have excitement if I saw a positive OPK!

I've been away at a music festival in Wales- here's a photo of the lovely setting!
 



Attached Files:







1175684_10151375522672824_1652546535_n.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twag

Did you go to V Festival Fezzle? 

The only month I saw a true blazing +ve OPK was the month we got a BFP every other month although it got a 2nd line it was never as dark as the control and I defo ovulated every month :dohh: peeing on sticks is stressful :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

No, we were at Green Man- I would definitely go again. It was really family friendly and not too big for a festival. Plus the toilets were very well maintained! 

That's comforting, Twag- now just tell me that people can O and get BFP without temperature shifts! :winkwink:


----------



## Twag

Oh right I have never heard of that one toilets being well maintained is a must :haha:

Sorry :shrug: I always had a clear shift but I am sure yours is coming :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Twag - I really thought that it was normal to do the NT scan but apparently it's not offered by just any ultrasound place, you have to go to a special doctor who can read the results and everything I'm reading in this booklet makes it sound like it's done only with blood results from first tri and second tri. I'm super confused. Just had to call my midwife, hopefully she can give me more answers.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@TX-Uno: I think the names for the various parts of your house is cute. It doesn't make you two weird, it makes your house your home :)

Thanks for the hugs Twag, I'll update my journal at some point today, once I catch up on everyone else's journals!

YAY for adding Pirate, Lilly - I'd have voted for the add, if I had been near BnB!
LOL: re: ship invasion by her!

Fabulous for team :pink: Ameli! Will pop over to your journal in a minute!

Awwww Mrs. JJ, I hope you don't have to wait that long for a scan!

At txbiscuit, I also get postprandial hypoglycemia - though not as bad as yours. I know I feel like I'm going to die when my blood sugar goes into the 70s, I think at 48 I would be on the floor passed out. If anything you might just have high insulin, hopefully it's something that can be managed by reducing your carbs/ simple sugars in your diet. I do have a friend on here who had GD during her first pregnancy (baby is now just past 1 year old) - if you have it and want to talk to someone I'm sure she'd be OK talking to you on here. 

@Fezzle: the festival looks lovely! Hell yes to decent toilets at a festival! 
And I wouldn't worry about no positive OPK yet, Lilly and I both have gotten them at CD 20+ (my latest has been CD 22 and I think hers was something like CD 27) - you are not out this cycle by any means!

Mrs. JJ: I'm sure you could always get a private scan at any point, if you wanted. I am definitely going to check the birthing center near me when I get a BFP to see if/when they do scans. You shouldn't "need" one at this point, but I can understand how it would be reassuring.


----------



## Ameli

Thanks and welcome back, Clandestine!


----------



## Fezzle

Glad you're back, Clandie (even though I was away for most of when you were away!). Fx it's still going to happen this cycle- last month there were some signs around CD18 that didn't last so maybe things will happen around then this month but work!


----------



## MIZZYD

Fezzle: looks like a lot of fun actually.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have faith in your body Fezzle! The first month off BC was asking for a lot!


----------



## Fezzle

This is true- before I got off BCPs, I had it in my mind that the first 3 cycles were going to just be practice ones, was expecting not to get any sort of period for a couple months or more, and if anything else happened it was a bonus- now here I am in cycle 2 already impatient!


----------



## Twag

I was off BCP for over a year before TTC and it still took 9 months for a sticky BFP :dohh: Don't give up hope at cycle 2 you will get it just have fun with it and do not let TTC take over your world :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the advice, Twaggers! I think once I know I can O, I'll relax- though it'll probably just make me obsessed with waiting for a BFP once that happens!


----------



## Twag

I am sorry to say that the whole TTC process and then the being pregnant process is just a WHOLE LOT OF WAITING :coffee: :dohh: 

I am sure your ovulating it may just take a little while after coming off the BCP for your body to regulate :dust:


----------



## Pirate

I love Twag's advice! Now to figure out how to not let TTC take over my world. :)


----------



## Twag

It is hard tbh and I think it genuinely depends on your OH I mean if they are all for the TTC then it isn't so much of an issue as they don't get the whole pressure thing! 
but also the constant POAS of OPK & HPT's especially HPT's as long as you are able to handle seeing a BFN time after time until that elusive +ve shows up then you are good :thumbup:
I would never test unless I was late for AF and then on month 9 I was like sod it I am going to enjoy this cycle fully take TTC on and I am testing from 8DPO (not expecting anything) to just enjoy the circus that is TTC and to my surprise 11DPO I got my BFP :happydance: I wasn't expecting it I fully expected to move onto cycle 10 - So I guess I just mean try to enjoy it and not let it bring you down too much although ultimately we all at some point or another just have a melt down (I let BnB more than once to clear my head)

Also continue to live your life don't put off things because of TTC still go out have fun :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

Believe it or not, my husband is actually far more broody then me. If he had his way we would have started trying right after we got married in May 2011. He was a bit skeptical of the opks (and made fun of me when I bought them) but then was really excited when I got a positive one. He loves seeing the hearts on my tracking app.

I usually refuse to test until I am late and I manage the urge by not having any tests in the house. The urge will be harder not to give into this cycle because the opks I bout came with 10 hpts. :)


----------



## Twag

I did find it easier not to have HPT's in the house it takes away the temptation :thumbup:

My DH liked to see my chart and see what the temps were doing lol


----------



## Fezzle

My OH is very broody and also well into TTC. He's a big charter generally so likes to see my chart and is very motivated to put hearts on it! The only thing he doesn't seem fond of is the OPKs as he seems a bit grossed out at the fact that there are sticks with my urine on it that I'm keeping and the cups in the bin. 

So far it's been really exciting more than frustrating for me, so hopefully that will continue. Last cycle I was sure I didn't ovulate, so I haven't had a HPT test yet or been tempted to do one. I am planning not to do one unless I'm late for AF but we'll see! 

We're still trying to make the most of our pre-children time since we haven't been together long, so it's still be fun. The only thing I've really put on hold is buying clothes as I don't really need more so the thought of buying more and then not being able to wear them stops me. 

I think once the academic year starts, it'll be better too as I'll have more distractions. I think I'll be ok until Dec/Jan because that was supposed to be our real time to start with timings for various things. After that though I imagine I'll start feeling more stressed- not just because it'll be longer that I've been TTC, but it'll mean I won't conceive number 1 until I'm 38 at the earliest which makes me more worried about TTC number 2.


----------



## Pirate

I go through phases of excitement and phases of being frustrated by TTC. Right now I'm in an excited/hopeful phase, but I think that has to do with using OPKS for the first time and the fact that a mid May EDD would be perfect in terms of schedule/maternity leave/etc.

I'm not sure about TTC #2.....I kind of feel like I may be a one and done girl. Hubs wants two but since I'm the one who has to grow the child and push it out of my body, I get the final say.


----------



## Fezzle

May starts the ideal time for me to have a baby regarding maternity leave. Sept is my most ideal month though I'd be happy with any month!


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle said:


> I'd be happy with any month!

Truth!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have to say, sitting here at cycle 11... I'm over the early testing, you get enough BFNs, it's not exciting anymore, just depressing. Definitely waiting until I'm at least due, if not late. If the day she-who-should-not-be-named arrives and my temp is still up, I'll test. If that day passes and she's not here, I'll test. Otherwise, letting nature take it's course. 

As much as I did not want any part of a third trimester is TX summer weather - I've decided I want this NOW. I want to have a baby next summer to maximize my ability to spend time with our LO. And REALLY hoping the change in meds and vitamins gets this done. TTC is just not fun anymore!


----------



## Fezzle

That is one good thing about England- even in the summer there are overall cool temperatures here. We did have a bit of heat wave in July but it's nothing compared to the oppressively humid summers in North Carolina where I'm from.


----------



## ClandestineTX

NC is pretty bad. I spent a bit of years in the SE US and the humidity will kill you if the heat doesn't first!


----------



## MIZZYD

Weather right now in here in Southern Cali is horrible. I only go outside to take the dogs to do their business, then come back inside running, lol.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

My area of Southern Cali has been super mild actually. Overcast almost everyday in the 60s and sometimes we get lucky and the sun peeks out for a couple hours. Today is one of the lucky days with sun. YAY! Not that I get to enjoy it cause I'm working *grumble gurmble* but at least I can open up the doors and windows and air the place out.


----------



## MIZZYD

Could it be because you are by the beach?? I am by the mountains, like near Riverside area.


----------



## Pirate

ClandestineTX said:


> ?......TTC is just not fun anymore!

I'm almost at this stage too, and I'm only on cycle 7. It's just disappointing, almost hard to make myself believe that it could be possible because I know AF's arrival will be even more crushing.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Pirate: the best advice I can give you is do whatever you have to do to learn about your cycles and then find the path of least resistance for TTC (effectively what you need to do to put things on autopilot). I do so much better these days only temping and using OPKs after fertile CM shows up (noticeable watery, then EWCM) and stopping temps a week post-O. I just don't think about it as much and it gives me the freedom to focus on my non-TTC life.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

MIZZYD said:


> Could it be because you are by the beach?? I am by the mountains, like near Riverside area.

Yep, it's always like that here because of the beach. When I have to go inland to go to work or my mom's I inevitably end up with a headache from the heat now. I've turned into a big baby!


----------



## txbiscuit

Has anyone heard from lamago lately? I hope she's OK.


----------



## lamago

Hey txbiscuit,

Thanks for checking in on me. I've turned into lurking status because I just recently changed jobs. It's been exhausting trying to keep up with finishing off my old work and moving forward. I also got af for another month and we are quickly approaching our 1 year anniversary. I can't believe we've been trying for so long!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm glad you're OK! I hope your new job will be a positive change for you. (I need to start looking for a new job myself in a few months.) Sorry :witch: got you. :(


----------



## Ameli

Good to hear from you Lamago! Sorry AF got you too. Hopefully it's your cycle soon. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Lamago


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations to our latest BFP....MIZZYD!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ameli

Yay Mizzy! Hopefully there is extra :dust: in the air! 5 BFP's so far! (Good job Lilly on changing the #) Also huge congrats to Lilly on your engagement!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, MizzyD!!! 

I know this is a successful group!


----------



## Twag

:yipee: I knew it her chart looked so good :thumbup:

Congrats Mizzy H&H 9mths


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you Ameli :blush:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats Mizzy on the :bfp: and Lil on your engagement :wedding:!!!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Ahh! So much happy news!! :happydance: Congrats Lilly and MIZZYD!


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx Lilly for the update and shoutout!! =) And thx ladies, I am ecstatic.


----------



## Twag

:wedding: congrats again Lilly


----------



## ClandestineTX

I seriously had a feeling about your chart MizzyD! Massive congrats to you!


----------



## Twag

Nice temp spike Clandie :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, Twag. Pretty sure it's just regular post-O temp so far, but it's a start!


----------



## txbiscuit

Lilly, when are you going to test this month? I am semi-able to stalk most everyone else, but I didn't see your name listed on your testing thread.


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks ladies!



txbiscuit said:


> Lilly, when are you going to test this month? I am semi-able to stalk most everyone else, but I didn't see your name listed on your testing thread.

Haha! You stalker, you! :ninja: I'm waiting to OV before I post a test date. If I'm around my usual CD27-OV then I'll probably be testing Sep 27th. I'm only CD16 right now.


----------



## Ameli

I hope everyone is having a good week so far! Good luck to Twag, Mrs. JJ, and Snackimals for your appointments tomorrow. :hugs: Hopefully you guys will report back tomorrow with great news and scan pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Good luck Mrs JJ & Snackie today :hugs:

Thanks Ameli I will update as soon as I can on here but my update will first be in my journal :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Eeek! I wanna blab so bad! Twag get over here and announce! :haha:


----------



## Twag

Team :blue: in the house


----------



## LillyTame

Woohoo! Our 1st baby :blue: :happydance:

I totally updated the 1st post already! :blush::haha:


----------



## Pirate

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay for a sweet little baby boy! :blue::cloud9:


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats!!!!!!!!! Awww boys are too cute!! well girls are too!!! lol


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! Congrats on your boy! :blue:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

BOY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

I love my baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## MIZZYD

I have 3 nephews and 2 nieces, and not gonna lie, I prefer to hang with the boys, maybe because I am tomboyish?? IDK, but those boys crack me up!!!!! Plus I rarely see my girls, I do love them though.


----------



## LillyTame

I say whatever I get is just fine! Buuut deep down I REALLY want a boy first :blush:


----------



## lamago

Congrats twag!!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

How is everyone doing? Any NTNP/TTC/pregnancy news? 

I've gotten to the point where I'm counting down weird milestones in pregnancy. For example: even if the baby comes late, I'll have no more than 7 more one-on-one meetings with my weird supervisor! Woohoo!


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh, no news here :coffee: I feel like I am quite boring in the baby making area.

Even the getting married area has slowed down a little. We have our engagement pics for the save the dates. Just waiting to send them out :thumbup: I'm DYING to send them out! lol But we are trying to wait till Dec.


EDIT: Well, actually I have to add that for some reason I feel like AF is getting ready to start. Which would be WAY early and I don't think I ever OVd. I just have the feeling like I need to go check.


----------



## LillyTame

Uuuuum. OK. Well, I finally made it to the bathroom and sure enough I've been bleeding! WTF! :shrug: I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo confused right now :wacko:

I'm not crampy, just the physical _feeling_ that AF is here. And totally ruined my knickers. I'm not due to OV for another 2 days but my OPK yesterday was very negative.

I just don't know what to think.

*Will be putting this in my journal too.


----------



## txbiscuit

That's so strange! Is it a lot? Could you be bleeding from ovulating after your procedure?


----------



## LillyTame

It was enough to not make me even want to attempt to save these undies. I have a pad on now. We'll see if it was just that short burst of if its the real thing


----------



## Fezzle

Lilly- I wrote in your journal about the weird bleeding I had last cycle. Hope it stops soon! 

No news for me. I'm in some weird limbo if AF being really late but BFNs. Or maybe I didn't O. No idea.


----------



## Pirate

Nothing new here either. Hubs and I had/are having a bit of a wobble about BD timing and his lack of desire to have scheduled BD, but we're working through it. Probably out this cycle already though (sad because I just got my positive opk on Thursday).


----------



## LillyTame

I responded, fezzle, this is definitely full-on AF. I'm just eager to see how this next cycle goes now. Will I OV? Will it be early? What will my next AF be like and will it be early? After having 33-42 day long cycles, it's weird to see AF at CD25, for me.


----------



## Fezzle

Hopefully this is like a reset!


----------



## Snackimals

Lil, hows your work-out stuff? Any changes in your body, like overall? Weight gain? Weight loss?
This does sound a bit 'off'... def. Maybe it was your procedure...?


----------



## LillyTame

No, no changes in exercise.:shrug:


----------



## Twag

Sorry about the weird AF Lilly but maybe it was due to your procedure and this is like a great reset and refresh before your BFP next cycle :thumbup: :dust: odd tho :wacko:

No real update from me sorry ladies after scans are all done etc not really an awful lot going on :shrug:


----------



## fairyy

Can I join ???
I just turned 30 a week back. My DH will be 35 in October. We are trying for our first baby since January 2013. This is our 9th cycle. Currently at 8dpo. Waiting to test on 23rd/24th.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: I had a weird cycle like that back in April - random reset at CD 24 and my cycles are usually more like yours 30+ days. 

AFM... CD 2 of cycle 12... not sure how optimistic I am anymore. This cycle will end within days of my first anniversary... really hoping for improved news.


----------



## LillyTame

It's how just when you think you have everything figured out your body throws you for a loop! :wacko::dohh:

Team October!
Snackimals
LillyTame
ClandestineTx

I think fezzle & pirate are still in it for Sep BFPs.
Whats going on with lamago?


----------



## Fezzle

Yep, I am still in it for Sept as AF hasn't shown but no idea WTF is going on!


----------



## Pirate

Yep, I'm still in for September. AF is due on the 29th. I'm "lucky" in the sense that I get two testing dates this month.


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies

Lamago hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Team October it is!

Still rooting for Team September: Fezzle and Pirate!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yeah Sept ladies!! Lets do this!!!

:bfp::dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

FX Sept Ladies!!!


----------



## Twag

September :dust:

October :dust:


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, I'm doing good. Trying to keep low key ttc this month to stop stressing. Took vitamin b complex with prenatals but got my af early on day 24. Going for iui this month. Next month is my 1 year anniversary. 

I'm just sooooo done with trying ughhhhh.


----------



## lamago

@lilly. Sorry about the weird af. I hope it's just a weird one.


----------



## Twag

lamago said:


> Hi ladies, I'm doing good. Trying to keep low key ttc this month to stop stressing. Took vitamin b complex with prenatals but got my af early on day 24. Going for iui this month. Next month is my 1 year anniversary.
> 
> I'm just sooooo done with trying ughhhhh.

:hugs: hunny I understand the need to destress at times and keep it low key :hugs:

Lots and Lots of :dust: for your IUI :dust: x 1,000,000


----------



## LillyTame

Good luck with your IUI lamago! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck lamago! I am keeping my fingers crossed for IUI!


----------



## MIZZYD

Good Luck Lamago. =)


----------



## lamago

Well now my af stopped. Had spotting for a day and it went away. I rescheduled my ultrasound day 3 test in prep for iui to monday. I was originally due monday so well see. It's probably all the b vitamins I tool messing with me.


----------



## Ameli

Best of luck, Lamago! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Gooooooo lamago!! 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lamago

No luck, got my af in full force today


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear that lamago :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Dam af it never plays fair :grr:


----------



## lamago

No kidding! Went to doc today and got a boat load of meds. Clomid, estradiol, and progesterone this cycle. Plus ultrasound day 12. Yikes


----------



## Ameli

Oh, I hope all of this works for you and you get your BFP soon, Lamago! Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Pirate

Good luck, lamago! 

I'm going to test on Thursday (10/24) so with any luck at all, I'll have another BFP to add to the list. :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck Lamago :dust:

Good luck Pirate your chart is looking promising :thumbup: any symptoms?? :dust:


----------



## Pirate

I had brown spotting at 9 DPO that lasted most of the day and some breast tenderness. I'm not trying to get my hopes up too high, but it is hard not to get excited because I've never, ever had mid cycle spotting before. Everything else can be attributed to the mother of all sinus infections that I am currently fighting.


----------



## Twag

Sounding good even the sinus infection (I had an awful cold sinus ache when i got my BFP and still suffering from stuffy/runny nose now)

Lots of :dust: to you


----------



## Pirate

Thanks, Twag!


----------



## MIZZYD

I also had stuffy/runny nose a few days before. Still do every once in a while.


----------



## lamago

Any news pirate? Fx!

Cladie and Lilly, what's new with you two? Tried going through your journals but they go so fast it's hard to keep up! :haha:


----------



## Twag

Yes is it test day today Pirate?

:dust:


----------



## Pirate

BFN. :(

Still having a lot of cramping (different from AF cramps though, more like a "full" feeling), some spotting, and exhaustion. AF isn't due until Sunday so if she is a no show, I'll test then if she is a no show.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Waiting to O... cycle 12... verge of BFP or signing up for club LTTTC.


----------



## Twag

13dpo still early and everything else sounds good FXd what type of test are you using? Waiting it out for Sunday sounds like a plan (but a long way off still :wacko:)


----------



## Pirate

I vote for a BFP for you, Clandie! 

I used a wondfo. I have an FRER for the weekend if AF is a no show.


----------



## Twag

Just thinking it may not be overly sensitive :shrug: but HCG does double every other day so for sure Sunday you should see something :thumbup:

FXd :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

*pout* noooo not LTTTC :cry: October is going to be a good month for us...I predict 3 BFP's!:thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm hoping for a November or December BFP now. I have an appointment on 10 Oct, so if AF hasn't shown up by then, I'm going to ask about getting my period started with progesterone pills and hopefully move things along again. I don't feel like I'm going to O now at this point even though my LH still seems to keep fluctuating. My temps are all still slightly high, though since I haven't been charting that long, maybe this is normal now.


----------



## txbiscuit

:dust::dust:

Ovulation/sexy dust for everyone who needs it.


----------



## Ameli

I'm with you Lilly! October will be a lucky month! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I hope so!


----------



## Twag

Here's to October :bfp: 

Lots of Sexy Baby Dust to you all that need it :dust:

Fezzle how frustrating for you :hugs:


----------



## Pirate

Pretty sure I'm headed for cycle 9. Big temp drop this morning and cramping that feels like AF. FML!


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww I'm sorry Pirate :hugs:


Spoiler
Secretly hoping temp spikes tomorrow


----------



## Pirate

Thanks, Lil. I'm hoping for the same thing. I'm not out until the witch arrives, and she's not here yet!


----------



## MIZZYD

I am with Lilly, FX!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

*flings extra dust at Pirate*

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I really hope the Oct BFP train is still moving full steam ahead. We are running out of time to be pregnant with TxBiscuit!


----------



## lamago

Last day of clomid. Starting estradiol tommorrow. Feeling kinda sexy! Fx pirate!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yeah lamago!! Get some! :sex:


----------



## Fezzle

Go lamago!

Pirate- Fx that AF is still away today and your temp goes back up!


----------



## Pirate

I'm out for September. :(

Onward to cycle 9.


----------



## Ameli

Fingers crossed for a Halloween BFP for you too!


----------



## txbiscuit

That sucks Pirate. :hugs: I came online just to check on you. Hope you get a BFP by Halloween.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:finger: to Pirate's witch.

FX lamago!


----------



## LillyTame

:cry:Cycle 9 for me too Pirate :coffee:

I swear some times I feel as though I belong in LTTTC but the girls there would be insulted! lol 3 more cycles isn't far away though :nope:


----------



## Pirate

That's how I feel too, Lilly! :(


----------



## lamago

I know what to think anymore


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh no lamago!! :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Today, a friend that just got engaged announced that they are expecting a baby and they got to see their heartbeat today. makes me feel so sad to think that might never be me. sigh


----------



## Twag

:hugs: ladies don't give up hope NEVER give up hope :hugs:

Cycle 9 was the lucky one for me and we were worrying it may not happen :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

Here on cycle 12... I think I'm really just numb from it. I haven't really been into it for a few cycles now, I think #9 is when I started to check out. Still trying, just emotionally separated from it.


----------



## Twag

I think you do get to that point Clandie I think had we gone on past cycle 9 we also would have been the same we were getting to the point of eugh is this ever going to happen :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Pirate

I honestly think I started mentally checking out around the midpoint of cycle 8 (after the little wobble with hubs). Then my body gave me a bunch of weird information and I got hopeful for cycle 8 and now I'm just kind of done. I'll continue to temp and do opks and try to time BDing correctly, but I'm not going to get my hopes up again until I see two lines. It's just not fun anymore.


----------



## ClandestineTX

"It's just not fun anymore." I said exactly the same thing a few cycles back. I think it's the moment where your hopes of getting married and magically having babies (effortlessly, of course) is totally shot to hell. And then you just keep trying, and hopefully get more engaged in your non-TTC life. I really hope those storks I had a chat with were listening to me, otherwise I'll go back and chat with them some more!


----------



## Twag

I think I lost my it's not fun anymore after cycle 6 because come on half a year of trying when you are told if you go near a boy you will get pregnant and then you start to lose some hope of it being an easy ride (especially when you have friends around you who get preggo 1st try :grr:)


----------



## fairyy

I am onto cycle 10. Honestly I thought it would take max 6months but now I am not sure.


----------



## Fezzle

Even though I'm on cycle 2 (which isn't as early as it sounds considering I'm actually about to start my 4th month), I feel like I haven't even started TTC yet! It almost still feels like I'm still in WTT.


----------



## fairyy

U know we only TTC one cycle from total of those 9cycles. Rest of them were NTNP. Don't know what this cycle would be. TTC or NTNP !!!


----------



## Twag

Fezzle that really sucks :hugs: still no sign of AF or a BFP?


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle, I don't know what would be more frustrating: clockwork cycles/ovulation with disappointment every single month, or living life in limbo and never knowing what in the hell your body is doing.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Fezzle: you have my sympathy. I definitely think limbo is worse - especially for all of us who pay so much attention to our silly bodies.


----------



## Fezzle

I keep thinking AF might be coming due to CM and cramps, but so far nothing, not even spotting or a tinge of anything in the CM. My temp seems to be lower lately, but I've also had a cold since last week so I've been sleeping with my mouth open. All BFNs so far as of last Tuesday. I've made an appointment to see if they can do anything to figure out what's going on or help AF to come but it's not until Thursday next week.


----------



## MIZZYD

I really hope you get answers at your appt.


----------



## Snackimals

i'm loving the Halloween ticker!

sorry about the 59 day cycle :( i REALLY hope we get some good news from el doctor.


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: Happy V Day baby Elliot :cloud9: <3 sorry I am a little excited about this milestone :blush:

Fezzle I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Pirate

Hooray for V Day!!!!!!!!!!

I bet he's going to be one handsome dude!


----------



## Twag

Of course he will Pirate :haha: biased of course


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yay! :wohoo:

Happy 24 weeks and V day!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Happy Vday!!


----------



## LillyTame

Yaaay for V day! :happydance::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Yay for bday! What is that?


----------



## lamago

Fezzle, any new from doc?


----------



## Twag

V Day Lamago is basically when baby is deemed viable and if born has great chances of surviving outside of the womb obviously he needs to stay in ther longer but it is a great milestone to reach :cloud9:


----------



## lamago

Yay for v day then! Amazing


----------



## Fezzle

My appointment is Thursday morning- I'll make sure to update after as soon as I can!


----------



## lamago

Just got my iui. Turns out my husband spermies have clumps that trap them. The re said its normal but it made it hard to count the sperm. She said the number and motility were a little low but it only takes one she said. I hope this is a month full of bfps! :dust:

I wonder I'd re's have a perverse incentive for u not to get pregnant. My iui was 700 bucks, what did yours cost?


----------



## LillyTame

some might, but i think they'd do better if you got pregnant then came back to use their services again and recommend them to others, versus if it didnt work you'd just give up and be less likely to recommend to others. plus increased numbers of positives is good for their stats. good luck lamago! :dust: I have a good feeling this is going to be a good month for us! sure hope I'm right!


----------



## Pirate

FXed, lamago!

Was the $700 before or after insurance?


----------



## lamago

Yeah, u are probably right. Im sure she's excited to see me pregnant too. She did say good luck.

It's 700 wo insurance. My insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## lamago

Here's to good months! Shower of bfps and our first baby soon, right txbiscuit, when are u due?


----------



## Pirate

lamago said:


> Yeah, u are probably right. Im sure she's excited to see me pregnant too. She did say good luck.
> 
> It's 700 wo insurance. My insurance doesn't cover it.

Thanks! My insurance doesn't cover it either so I was just curious. Every month that goes by makes that seem more and more like a realistic possibility for us.


----------



## LillyTame

I just feel like a BFP boom is coming (whether I'm in it or not, of course I hope I am!) I can't wait to see who all get's it this month! :happydance:


----------



## lamago

How long have u been trying pirate? It was hard for me to think to do it too at first, but it's became obvious we needed to do it when husbands spermies came up sub par. I'm glad he was able to be with me in the room. It was kinda cool, KNOWING they made it in there. Of course they still have a long way to go but well see.


----------



## lamago

I have to say the last two months have gotten a little easier to handle.


----------



## Pirate

This is cycle 9 with 5 cycles of not trying barely preventing before that. Haven't had any testing done yet (my cycles are pretty close to clockwork, I get positive opks, the first cycle I temped I got crosshairs, etc.) so there is no reason to think there is anything medically wrong. Hubs has his annual physical later this month so I've gently suggested that he might try to get the ball rolling for an SA. I don't even know if there is a correct order to do these things in. I'm 32, hubs is 36. I hate to sound impatient because I know people have waited far longer than I have, but this TTC business isn't for pussies. 

Just feeling pensive tonight. Sorry.


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck lamago! I have about four weeks (give or take) left until my due date. (I'd love to have 7 more last-minute bump buddies!)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Good luck lamago and Snack!! 

I hope we get 7 BFPs this month too, Biscuit! How awesome would that be?!!


----------



## lamago

Pirate, I definitely think starting with sa is a good first, painless step. I got tested early because I'm 35 now 36 so I was being completely impatient. I just want a bump already! It's ok to be pensive. Everyone on tho group is really great at understating and making us feel better! 

Well get all our bfps, you'll see.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I hope we do. I honestly was thinking last night, while having a soak, that I envy those with Clomid and IUIs. Not even the BFPs, I envy those of you who have better chances by having help. It made me realize when I see my Doc on the 25th, by which time I will either have a BFP or a new cycle start, I'm straight up going to ask her for Clomid (or something), to kick off my second year of TTC. I just REALLY hope it doesn't come to that, because I don't want to be a LTTTCer. And while posting in someone's journal a little while ago I remembered that I was on some form of hormonal birth control from the age of 15 to 31 - a large portion of which was Depo. Maybe I have been asking too much for my body to just turn everything back on straightaway? Or maybe we need help and I just don't see it, because I suck at asking for help.


----------



## Pirate

:hugs2:, Clandie!

Asking for help is hard. Failure is worse. Swallow your pride and ask for help. There may be some medical explanation or there may not be. There is no shame in asking for help.

Either way, we all have your back! You'll be a mom someday.

*Advice given by a person who has a reeeeeaaaaaly hard time asking for help.*


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm of the "failure is not an option" mentality. I don't have a reason to believe anything is wrong with us that can't be fixed, and that's assuming there IS something wrong. I definitely ovulate (albeit, feels like a little later every cycle... which is actually an exaggeration - my ovulation drastically bounces around) and Hubster definitely makes and releases sperm - seriously, the man has been donating "samples" to one of our research groups on campus for years... has even been paid for it a few times! So if something is wrong, there has to be a really good chance it's fixable (right?).

@Pirate: when I wrote about the asking for help being a challenge - I KNEW you'd get me, if no one else did!


----------



## Pirate

Pretty much everything is fixable. There are very few women who CAN'T have children (I'm pretty sure you've given me this little piece of advice before). I think the time has come where you need to start looking into some more testing, for peace of mind if nothing else. You know you need the answers.

It's the variability of ovulation that confuses me. You ovulate, it's just not very predictable it seems.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Here's the breakdown. Please tell me if they look that "all over the place" or if we all just thought they were, but maybe aren't that bad.

Per FF's Cycles History, Ovulation data: 
Minimum CD 16
Median CD 19.5
Average CD 20
Maximum CD 25

Cycle, CD of ovulation
Dec, 17
Jan, 21
Feb, 22
Mar, 18
Apr, 16
May, 16
Jun, 21 (This was the cycle with the phantom lines on an HPT 11-12 DPO)
Jul, 16
Aug, 25 (Note: quit smoking and added new thyroid meds)
Sep, CD 21 and counting...

And I didn't chart Oct and Nov, so no idea when I ovulated.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm the wrong one to ask because I have NO idea when I ovulate normally since I've only been tracking it for 3 months and not even sure I have yet. But, I'm with you in the failure is not an option mindset. 

i would have been fine getting clomid from the first cycle, even if things would have been working fine. I don't care if things happen "naturally" or not, I just want them to happen. That's why it's been all temping and OPKs and supplements from the start. We're going to get tested in Jan/Feb if there's no BFP by then, even if we have to go privately. The longer I wait, if it turns out there is a problem, the more I run the risk of not being eligible for IVF on the NHS.


----------



## Ameli

They do vary a bit, but when they're put together like that they don't look bad to me. Wish I could offer some real insight, but I don't know much about ovulation day variability and what's considered "ok" or "normal". I would've definitely asked for help if it didn't happen as it did for us. To me there is nothing wrong with helping things along.


----------



## LillyTame

There is a little variation but not a lot....like I went from CD18 to CD27 (for 3-4months) now back to CD18! :dohh: I think being on BC for so long probably is a factor for you and hopefully clomid (or something) would help to kick things in gear!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

What Lilly and Pirate said!! If after this cycle you need some answers, it can't hurt to just look into things even if it's just for peace of mind.


----------



## lamago

@clandie. I totally undstand about the envy part. When I was getting tested I'd always feel that way after a first, those that got pregant after first hsg, those that got pregnant after fist round of clomid, etc. etc. sigh

I think your ov dates look good. Mine varies between 12 and 17! Lots of luck for this cycle. Fx


----------



## LillyTame

It sucks that when I first started chatting on here I didn't know anything about IUI`s, HSGs, Clomid etc...in fact I left a couple groups because most of the ladies were such much further along and I felt lost, but now my immediate circle here is all about those things! :dohh:


----------



## lamago

Lol, I know! I felt the same way too. That's not going to be me so I'm not going to think about it I used to think.

But it's good that we tought that way bc that's where we were. Gotta live the moment you know. 

At least we have our wonderful husbands and ppl to support us and some time to keep trying!


:hug:


----------



## Fezzle

I remember when I first started, I had no idea what people were talking about with temperature drops and being sad about them at the end of their cycles! It's funny how quickly you learn it all.


----------



## MIZZYD

You can definitely learn so much from BnB. 

Here is to more BFP's this time around!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twag

Lots of :dust: ladies


----------



## ClandestineTX

No shit, regarding where we were when we started. Hubster was straight up - _what's wrong with these people that do all this stuff (OPKs, temping, etc.), why don't they just have more sex and no worry about it so much? _ That's almost a verbatim quote from him. And yesterday, "_any progress on your tests yet?_" 

We have become those people. Almost all of us. Hopefully all our hard work will pay off soon.


----------



## Pirate

Yes. The hard work does need to pay off. For at least one of us. Just to give the rest of us hope to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Snackimals

seriously.... one of us has got to get the 'golden ticket' this month! for the sake and sanity of us ALL!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## ClandestineTX

Or all of us, even! I'd be OK with efficiency. We will likely lose our chances to be bump buddies with txbiscuit, if we don't get this show on the road!


----------



## lamago

I'm just starting my two week wait so well see. Progesterone test on Friday.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lamago: FX for you!

And Hubster just keeps getting more entertaining. For those of you whose partners are still so-so about all the charting and tracking, remember where mine started. I'm at the point in the cycle where I'm basically using OPKs every six hours, because last cycle I did that and only had one SERIOUS positive one. So, checking every six hours. Haven't seen my husband since 7 AM, but every time we've spoken today, he's asked how my tests are looking. I can't wait until he just comes home and wants to get laid for fun, again!


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl:


----------



## lamago

Lol, it's so true! I like having bd during two week wait bc it's so much more enjoyable!


----------



## Twag

I am keeping everything crossed for your ladies we need some more BFP's :dust:

My DH wasn't bothered about the tests but was very interested in the 2ww about what my temps were doing :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

we're so close now Lamago!
I also have to get a progesterone test Friday :)


----------



## Twag

:dust: x :plane: load for Snackimals
:dust: x :plane: load for Lamago

For both of your IUI


----------



## MIZZYD

Can't wait to see more BFP's soon!!


----------



## lamago

Yup, trying to stay level headed so I don't get too disappointed


----------



## lamago

Snack, I read on your journal that u are testing Monday! Ahhhh so exciting. I'm already feeling cramps to like my period is coming following the same pattern so far. I'm going to hold off testing because I can't handle it!

In the meantime I'm lighting lots of candles


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope not lamago. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Snackimals

@lamago:
Gosh... now I AM really pensive about how I'm feeling 'down there'... I thought it was maybe the hCG shot.. but, if you are also feeling like this, then maybe not.
(I'm not sure whether to hug you, or pretend I didn't hear that)

Confession: Monday seems just way too soon right now. I'm scared.


----------



## lamago

Best not think about it, sticks with your plan. Easy breezy!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Snack (yes I know but it was a hug moment) IF come Monday you are not ready to test then don't sweetie it is purely your choice :thumbup:

Lots of luck ladies I am routing for you :dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Snack, you are just asking for hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

oh, you guys better CUT THAT OUT!!! :growlmad::brat::devil::gun::ignore:

I dunno what to think right now... :cry: My stomach is crampy and ache the second I eat anything. I still feel like my uterus is heavy and tough.. like, pre-AF. I'm just not feeling it anymore. I figure that a BFP would feel 'just-like' NOT MY PERIOD... 

Maybe it's be best to get this over with Monday.

NO HUGS! Send me fierce fist-bumps and pistols... I need to pull-on my boots and get going with all this.


----------



## txbiscuit

:thumbup::gun:\\:D/:ninja:https://www.thegamingtailgate.com/forums/images/smilies/Fistbump-2.gif

(I know you didn't request a silly dance, but that's just how I roll...)

I really couldn't tell one way or the other whether my symptoms were "real" until I peed on a stick. I am sending you all sorts of positive thoughts for whatever happens. 

I gotta stop talking now or I'm gonna try to hug you.


----------



## Snackimals

heehehee... you most def do Texas... you would dance.


----------



## Pirate

Major fist bump headed your way! Everything is still crossed for you, Lilly, Nikki, and everybody else who is testing on Monday.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> :thumbup::gun:\\:D/:ninja:https://www.thegamingtailgate.com/forums/images/smilies/Fistbump-2.gif

What she said ^^^ with some added bunny butts :bunny::bunny::bunny: Too soft? No?


----------



## Snackimals

nah.. its just right!
i love those bunny-butts! <3


----------



## Ameli

[-( Nope we'll have none of that![-X Keep positive until we have a confirmed :witch:! Pre BFP felt a lot like PRE AF to me. :flower:


----------



## Twag

I agree with what Ameli said :thumbup:

*fist bump* and loads of attitude coming your way (as I am not allowed to hug you :dohh:)

Lots of :dust: for all the ladies testing Monday or before :dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

:dust::dust::dust:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## lamago

You too lilly. Fx crossed for no af and bug fat BFP on Monday. Took my first progesterone supository


----------



## Snackimals

Progesterone levels are good :) Test results came in today. 
We sit and wait for testing Monday. 

Thank u guys for so much love!


----------



## lamago

Yay for progesterone levels! That was fast, I won't get mine until Wednesday! Fx for you.


----------



## Pirate

Yay for good progesterone levels!

What do good progesterone levels mean?


----------



## Ameli

Yay for your progesterone levels!
I'm with Pirate, I don't really know what it means either. But yay if it's good!


----------



## Twag

I think but don't quote me Clandie will know better or Snacks or Lamago but after O you need good progesterone in order to be able to sustain a pregnancy if your levels are too low they can give you medicine to help the levels i think low progesterone can lead to short LPs :shrug: that is my understanding anyway :wacko:

Good luck Lamago 

Great news Snack

Lots of :dust: ladies


----------



## lamago

yes, good progesterone levels are needed to be able to..., hmm well I dont really know right now, but I know doc's like to see them above 10. I've had a problem in this area because I tend to come in low, in fact I have only had 1 over 10 month so far. But I didnt test every month. Still waiting for this months.


----------



## Twag

FXd for good levels this time Lamago :dust:


----------



## lamago

Thanks! One more day to go until I find out my progesterone levels. Sigh, how fast (and then slow) everything goes.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> I think but don't quote me Clandie will know better or Snacks or Lamago but after O you need good progesterone in order to be able to sustain a pregnancy if your levels are too low they can give you medicine to help the levels i think low progesterone can lead to short LPs :shrug: that is my understanding anyway :wacko:
> 
> Good luck Lamago
> 
> Great news Snack
> 
> Lots of :dust: ladies

You did a super good job! That's basically it. Progesterone causes the uterine lining to thicken to support an embryo, until the placenta is fully developed. hCG actually causes a feedback loop to cause progesterone to be secreted after the length of a normal LP (preventing a new cycle start). It's also why PMS and early pregnancy symptoms are identical. 



lamago said:


> Thanks! One more day to go until I find out my progesterone levels. Sigh, how fast (and then slow) everything goes.

FX. Just remember, even if they are really low - it's REALLY easy to treat with supplemental progesterone. Biggest thing is knowing whether or not your need it.

AFM... no anniversary BFP, but I did get an early anniversary +OPK on holiday. Hoping all the sex we had all weekend pays off with a BIG FAT POSITIVE. Plus a psychic told my husband I was pregnant now or would be very soon (much longer version in my journal). So... FX... and carrying on.


----------



## lamago

Clandie, 

I actually read you post already too, what a story, I bet you do end up having twins with so many in your family!


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck lamago! And good luck Clandie! We are due for some more BFPs in here.


----------



## Ameli

Yes it's definitely time for the baby crops to produce some more BFPs!


----------



## LillyTame

I know...my testing thread had 8 BFPs back in July, we've only had one since then! :dohh: I feel jinxed! I would have closed the thread this month but everyone wanted me to keep it open. If we don't get 3 BFPs this cycle I might dump it :dohh:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I would totally be OK with a singleton pregnancy - just any pregnancy. 

Woke up cold, coverline temp and all. Still cold. Having a dark, damp, dreary day in Texas. Really just shot my optimism to hell, hopefully, my temp (and optimism) will return tomorrow. I'm feeling like we need a break from sex, plus Hubster got up at 4 AM to cram for a test he has at 7 PM tonight - I'll likely not see him until after 10 PM. 

On the up-side, O-spotting is gone (finally) and had slow-moving BM (not quite "constipation"), which is usually a post-O symptom for me, so FX that I actually did ovulate at least once!

And for those of you who don't follow my journal... my grandmother (father's mother) is the oldest of 9, two of her younger sisters are fraternal twins. She went on to have 5 sons, no twins, of her own. My mother's father was a fraternal twin, he and his brother have one older sister. My mom was an only child (her mother miscarried two single pregnancies at 5 months, after she had my mom). And my parents had my brother by accident and me within three months of trying. So it's like part of my family is super-duper fertile and other parts, not very fertile at all - so it's anyone's guess where I'll fall.


----------



## Twag

OMG your going to have twins :yipee: jumping the gun maybe but I don't care :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> OMG your going to have twins :yipee: jumping the gun maybe but I don't care :haha:

I hope you are right! I'll just keep my FX that the anniversary luck and weekend away did the trick. This is going to be the longest TWW ever, for sure!


----------



## lamago

Didn't get a call from Doc today, they are like that sometimes and so I'm thinking of switching, just have to wait for insurance to kick in.

;). Twins,twins sooo exciting!


----------



## Snackimals

When are you testing Lamago? :flower:


----------



## Ameli

Ugh, sorry they left you hanging today Lamago. Hopefully they call and let you know something tomorrow.


----------



## lamago

Hopefully, I'm actually take te progesterone suppositories so I'm not as worried about it. But still it would be nice to know.

I should be for Friday but usually clomid extends my lp. Without it I have between 25 and 28 day cycles.

I'll probably wait for af as long as possible. I hate the bfn. Plus I'm still feeling cramping on and off so I'm worried af is coming. Then progesterone might be keeping it from coming. When doc calls they will let me know when to stop. Hopefully.


----------



## Ameli

I hope :witch: stays away!


----------



## lamago

I hope so too, these cramps feelings are really putting me off.


----------



## Twag

Sending :dust: ladies


----------



## Snackimals

Well, I am totally here with you Lamago!
We, you and I, are the last ones left of this cycle- with no AF.
:)
I also refuse to test, will NOT see another BFN. I have a blood-test scheduled now for Monday, should I not have AF by the weekend. (Although seriously, that would be insane! My LP is not that long, I should be on my rag by tomorrow! So, if the weekend rolls along and 'nothing'... I'll probably have some psycho-break-down and lock myself in my bedroom for 24 hrs).


----------



## lamago

It will be a tough weekend for sure, but if it doesnt come them Monday might be the day for that BFP! =) I'm keeping faith for you!

I called my doc today and left a message, we'll see. Since i'm taking progesterone I think I will be forced to test on Saturday, when I'm supposed to have AF and its 14 dpo then test and if no BFP i stop progesterone. Thats what I read on the blogs, just waiting for doc to confirm.


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, Snack and lamago!

lamago- I hope you hear from your Dr soon!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:dust: for you ladies! Hope we get a couple :bfp:s!!!


----------



## lamago

Thanks ladies.


----------



## lamago

Do you think if I spend enough time on these board, I will get pregnant by osmosis? Anythings possible = )


----------



## ClandestineTX

Amen. I have a low concentration this way, too...


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL lamago! :haha: I hope so!


----------



## lamago

ahh finally got progesterone levels 20.1 the highest I've ever had them. they schedule a blood test for me on Tuesday.


----------



## Ameli

Great news, Lamago! I hope you can catch some preggo dust from this thread! :dust: That would be awesome!


----------



## MIZZYD

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lamago

Thanks, here hoping AF doesnt show up. With my luck, i'll get it today! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Glad your progesterone number was good! AF, stay away! (from lamago, not from me)


----------



## lamago

Yes, for you, you are still waiting for AF after ovulating?


----------



## Fezzle

I don't think I did ovulate, even though my temps did go up for awhile- otherwise I would have either had a BFP or AF. Now they're back down to normal (i.e. pre-O lower temps). I never had a positive OPK either. My only explanation is that my body is still adjusting off the pill, but because I've had irregular periods in the past, I am not sure it's just from the pill. 

So now I'm waiting for my appointment on the 28th to go over the results of my blood test and hoping that the spotting I had yesterday/this morning turns into AF! I'm glad my Dr ordered the blood tests though- it makes me hopeful that she'll be ok to push things along if needed.


----------



## lamago

It's strange to hope for AF, but I hope it really is AF. Time to get kick started again


----------



## Fezzle

I know- I'm ready for another try and will hopefully O this time!


----------



## LillyTame

In case you didn't know already - check out our 1st post of Mrs. JJ's gender reveal! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## lamago

Yay, congrats JJ a boy! That's two girls and two boys +a yellow.


----------



## Ameli

:dance::yipee::bfp::headspin:Looks like October is a good month after all! :dance::yipee::bfp::headspin:


----------



## Fezzle

We hit a bit of a dry patch in here, but things are looking up! :happydance:


----------



## Pirate

I hope that I can add to the October count on Thursday (if I can hold out that long)!


----------



## Fezzle

Yes! Let's keep up the momentum!

I've decided ideally what I want is a January BFP, so I don't mind bringing up the rear of a BFP burst.


----------



## Pirate

All this talk about BFPs has made me want to pee on something. Must. Resist.


----------



## Fezzle

Resist!!!

But I don't know how you'll wait until Thursday!


----------



## Pirate

Haha! I won't test until at least 10DPO (Monday) and Monday and Tuesday are my busiest days of the week so I don't want to test and be pissy all day or be so excited that I can't focus on anything. So Wednesday is the earliest I would possibly test. We'll see. :)


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:
*CONGRATULATIONS SNACKIMALS!!! * 

:happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:​


----------



## Ameli

Yay, I love the updated title and front page! Good job Lilly!
:thumbup::bfp::yellow::dance::football::loopy::wohoo::rain::bunny:=D&gt;


----------



## Snackimals

All this love and attention <3
It's like a Cyber Parade!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, the balance has shifted on the first page now to even numbers with congratulations and ttc!


----------



## Pirate

Snackimals said:


> All this love and attention <3
> It's like a Cyber Parade!

I've got Pom poems and a kazoo and am making an ass of myself because I'm so excited!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Awwww, thanks for updating the first page Lilly!! :cloud9:

SNACK!! Omg SOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!!! Congrats again!!! :dance:

lamago - how are you doing? Hoping for another :bfp:!!

Pirate - LOVIN' that temp spike, holy crap!!!

Ladies - 6 :bfp:s down, 6 to go!!! We're halfway!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: Snack :wohoo:

Lilly love the new front page but Elliot is due 01/22 :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Congratulations again snack! Yay for even numbers. I'm going to have to break and test soon.


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry Twag, don't know where I got 27 from, must have been a slip of the finger.:thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL @Twag! Maybe Lilly knows something that you don't about Baby Elliot's Birthday!


----------



## LillyTame

I was thinking that too Cland! I'm gonna have to remember that I said the 27th and see when he actually comes lol


----------



## Fezzle

I'd like to think the rest of our bodies have been waiting for Snack to get her BFP and now there's going to be an avalanche of BFPs for everyone else on the list!


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle said:


> I'd like to think the rest of our bodies have been waiting for Snack to get her BFP and now there's going to be an avalanche of BFPs for everyone else on the list!

Yes!


----------



## Twag

Oooo Lilly maybe you know something I don't i do think he will be late so maybe :shrug:

:haha: I have an actual mental image of an avalanche of positive HPTs :haha:

Lots of :dust: ladies


----------



## lamago

Well ladies, 15 dpo I finally tested and got BFN. I don't even know what to do next. Taking the day off.


----------



## Pirate

Sorry lamago! This just sucks!


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Lamago - I'm sorry about the BFN!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so sorry lamago. :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Aww lamago, I'm sorry ma'am. I hope the day off makes you feel at least a little bit better (or even just distracted).


----------



## Mrs. JJ

That's shitty lamago!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the BFN! Is AF here yet?


----------



## Twag

Lamago :hugs: sorry about the BFN :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Thanks Ladies. I had myself a good cry yesterday and blamed everything on DH. So I think i'm starting to feel better now. We decided to try for IUI #2 so I'm keeping my appointment tomorrow.

I started spotting last night, but I took the progesterone before I noticed the spotting and I think is keeping full AF away.


----------



## lamago

At least we got one October BFP!


----------



## Twag

:hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: lamago. I hope the cry and blaming DH helped you feel better! I think we've all done that last part at least once since TTC!


----------



## Snackimals

Sorry to hear that Lamago... and I know that nothing really makes it 'better'... But, don't loose hope. You are already more then half-way there! With your treatment, it probably just a matter of time.

I am VERY lucky this worked out first round. I know I am NOT the norm, necessarily.

You got a big fan base, we are all cheering for you! We're hanging on with you! <3


----------



## lamago

Thanks! It was so crazy when I testing bc I took it and left it in the bathroom and it took me 1 hour to go back in and look. Next time in starting testing early so there isn't so much ridding on it! :cry:


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for IUI number 2!


----------



## MIZZYD

Lamago :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: Yea, I think this last cycle was my "blame OH" cycle. This crap is hard! :hugs: FX'd for IUI #2...I think you need to go see Snack's lesbian friend :haha:


----------



## lamago

= ) I told him he drank too much and so his swimmers didn't know where to go! = ). LOL, I know, I know it's silly.

Thanks! I'll think I will be looking for that nurse.


----------



## Snackimals

i cant even deny it... she is a total sight-to-see, that nurse... 
glad y'all remember that!


----------



## Twag

Lamago sending you tonnes of rubbed on preggo belly :dust: I am keeping Fxd for IUI#2

Snack I think we will all remember that always :haha:


----------



## Pirate

I agree with Twag, we will never forget her!


----------



## lamago

Thanks twag! This weekend is our anniversary so I'm trying to put it behind me. It's also DH birthday this Thursday. Doc said I had a great cycle, just didn't get pregnant.


----------



## lamago

Oh and because of the progesterone I have to wait for af to arrive.


----------



## Fezzle

Good news that you had a good cycle- hopefully it was just a warm up act!

AF appears to have arrived! I had the tinged CM this morning and by this afternoon it was heavy enough to use a tampon. The weird thing is, it's not really red or brown, more like a dark peach colour?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:saywhat:


----------



## Pirate

The dark peach color is typical for CD 1 for me.


----------



## Snackimals

Praise the Lord Fez! 
I was really worried about you.. I'm still so traumatized from taking 'natural supplements' for fertility... I was thinking about you all day yesterday!


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- that's good to know. I was wondering if it was a mix of the blood and the discolouration I get sometimes with my prenatal vitamins.


----------



## Fezzle

Snack, I might catch up on "Snack: The Early TTC Days" now to see what you went through. I'm not sure I started your journal from the beginning!


----------



## Twag

Fezzes thank goodness for the :witch: :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Thank goodness AF has arrived!


----------



## Ameli

Lamago, it's nice to hear that your cycle was a good one. Hopefully your next IUI is 'THE ONE'! 
So glad that AF finally came to visit you Fezzle! It's about time. I wonder if the supplements played a role in the delay.


----------



## Fezzle

I don't know- I only stopped taking them today so she was already on her way, but I'm staying off them this cycle unless my Dr tells me otherwise next week. The spotting started after the parsley tea though so maybe that's helped too!


----------



## MIZZYD

I am glad AF is here Fezzle, I hope she comes and goes so you can get back to TTC and get prego.


----------



## Twag

3rd Tri :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

(a little excited maybe :blush:)


----------



## Fezzle

Hurrah!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Pirate

Heck yeah, Twag! 

I got a BFN this morning. Not out until the witch shows. :)


----------



## Fezzle

Yes- and Snack is proof of that so it's not just a saying!


----------



## Twag

^^ WSS not out yet Pirate lots of ::dust: to you (rubbed on preggo belly of course only the best stuff for my ladies :thumbup:)


----------



## lamago

@ Pirate! Yes, it's definitely not over. Just try and let those BFN pass you by lots of people don't show positive until AF is due or later.

@Twag YAY---That was fast!


----------



## LillyTame

Woohooo! :happydance: 3rd tri!! Can't believe it! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

Happy 3rd tri Twag!!!!


----------



## lamago

Yay, AF has finally arrived


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome to third tri Twag! 

Glad AF finally arrived for Fezzle and lamago. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of the TTCers/NTNPers.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay for AF, lamago! Fx for IUI 2!


----------



## Twag

Thanks ladies

Yay for AF Lamago lots of :dust: for IUI#2


----------



## LillyTame

So Snack's 1st scan date is posted in the 1st post! :thumbup: Let me know if you have a special date!


----------



## Snackimals

Lots of extra love for Ms. Lamago! this IUI cycle! Woot woot!
Happy 'Half-Way-There' for JJ!
And, big congrats to all our mommas entering the 3rd tri! And, to our Senior Council: Txbiscuit, as she blazes thru the last leg of this journey :)


----------



## lamago

No kidding! Txbiscuit mini is coming!


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm on cycle day 7 over here and just finished my clomid.


----------



## LillyTame

Hey lamago! :wave: 

CD 17 for me...no sign of OV yet...I'm hoping this isn't going to be an extra long cycle [-o&lt; it was nice to get OV around CD 19 last month instead of CD27-29. Eh, we'll see :coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for this cycle, lamago!

I had an update in my journal but didn't post here- I had my appointment on Monday to go over my blood tests that I had a few weeks ago. My Dr said all was normal. Unfortunately I didn't get much of a break down of all the tests (she mentioned FSH, thyroid, blood sugar, and some other hormones- I can't even remember now) or any actual levels, but, I am glad at least that nothing was wrong! She thinks that my body is just still adjusting off the pill, even though I've had irregular cycles in the past, and to just give it time. She said they could do more things if it still seems like I'm not ovulating or just not successful if I am, so to give it 6 months. She said it was good I had a period last week, even if it was really light and short.

So- I do feel more relaxed about things now, and hopefully this cycle will be more normal!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm just waiting for labor, trying not to be a total grump-a-lump. :coffee:

I think I'll feel better once I'm done with work on Friday.


----------



## Fezzle

I can't believe you're still working- but I guess better than just sitting around waiting!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm not sure that I'm actually very useful to anyone here at this point. I think I spend about half my day walking back and forth to the bathroom. :haha: It does give me something to do other than obsess over my (lack of) labor symptoms, though. 

I probably would have started maternity leave a week or two ago if it had been approved, but since I work for the state (and Texas seems to sort of hate women, especially ones who have the nerve to need/desire to work for a living), I have to wait until my due date to start leave. Oh well. It seems to be a mutually disadvantageous arrangement for all parties involved. :haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

I am doing well actually. Thx =)

txbiscuit: I can't believe you have to wait until your due date for Maternity Leave.


----------



## Twag

I am working until I give birth however I am working from home I refuse to waste my precious maternity leave without my baby being here :shrug:


----------



## lamago

that is crazy that you can take a leave until Due date, thats crazy. But at least you'll get more days with the baby!

@Fezzle, how do I get to your journal? I'm glad the tests came back positive. My doc always says everything looks good but never gives me numbers. So frustrating. I just stopped asking bc each time they say oh it wont mean anything to you. But I want to keep track of me numbers lady!


----------



## lamago

@lillytame, I hope o date comes soon for you!


----------



## Ameli

Sorry it's getting so tough, tx. Hopefully not much longer until Baby E gets here. I'll be doing the same, working until my due date too. :dohh: But I agree, Twag - I don't want to waste my leave for time spent before the baby gets here either.


----------



## Fezzle

lamago- it's probably obscured by all the charts and tickers, but there's a link that says "My TTC Journal" under my ticker (hope it works!).

I am a quantitative researcher- I like numbers! OH is trying to change jobs from the public sector to his old job in the private sector (he's a lawyer)- if he does, that means we'll be back on private health insurance which might be more informative!

One reason I'd love to get a BFP this month is it would mean my due date is when NOTHING is going on a work and no one would care if I'm working at home until the due date. Plus, if I ended up taking 9 months of leave instead of a year, I'd go back just when the academic year ends and summer starts!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I tried to find out more info about my maternity leave but I appeared to be bothering the woman that is supposed to answer my questions. I *think* I have the option to start maternity leave 4 weeks prior to my due date and this is not time I can take afterwards instead but apparently it's unpaid. I asked if the state paid some of it because apparently this is a CA thing and she told me to call the state. Awesome. Super fucking helpful. I think I'll just work up until my water breaks, I work from home anyways. Otherwise I think 6 weeks paid at 66% that I can supplement with my paid time off and an additional 6 weeks that is unpaid but that I can use my accumulated paid time off for. So woohoo, 3 months off work!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Nothing new here - waiting, as usual. #13 is due to start on Tuesday, which is a day I have to leave the house for teaching. So waiting and working... that's about it in Clandie-land.


----------



## Fezzle

Your chart's still looking really good (the last half of it anyway!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL, not anymore! You must have posted that before I put my temp in this morning!


----------



## txbiscuit

Boo for the temp drop. :growlmad: I hope it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## Fezzle

I did! That was before the plummet.


----------



## Twag

and straight back up it went - looking good Clandie :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

:hissy: I need today's temp! :hissy:


----------



## Snackimals

yeah! today's temp!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamago

Any news Clandie?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Cycle #13, officially NTNP. For real NTNP. No temping, no OPKs, no tracking of one's fertile window, no sex on demand (LOL, well not on TTC-demand)... focusing on other things without worrying about whether or not I'm trying to get pregnant. 

I need to finish my dissertation research and paper writing - we're trying to get 5-6 scientific papers published off my research and another 2 we're co-authoring with my collaborators. I really need to get the rest of this extra weight off; the thyroid treatment is working now, so no excuse to still be fat. I guess it's fair to say I can't be bothered to TTC anymore. I really do have too many other things going on that also need my attention these days. So, there's the short version of where I'm at.


----------



## lamago

I'm really exicited for you Clandie, so many publications! What an accomplishment! Dont forget to check in with NTNP and some of the perks!

I got news today that my husbands motility was down to 5%. Unfortunately my FS didnt check the counts until after the IUI was done. I'm not sure why go ahead with it if it's so low. Shes' having him do a special specimin test to see what's going on. However, I think this means my chances are pretty slim this cycle.


----------



## Ameli

Ugh, I'm sorry Lamago! That must be really frustrating. Do they think there's anything that they can do to help with his motility?


----------



## lamago

I'm hoping once they get the sample we'll have more information. :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

awww, I'm sorry to hear that lamago :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Lamago.


----------



## LillyTame

You guys may notice a change in our numbers...I took mrsnorcal off. Even though she has logged on recently ninja:), she hasn't participated in our thread...SO! Moving on!


----------



## txbiscuit

:hugs: Lamago. I hope they'll have suggestions for improving motility and/or working around the issue.


----------



## lamago

I know me too. It's hard to see him around kids bc u can tell how much he wants one. It's like a stab in the chest.


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry Lamago.


----------



## Twag

Sorry Lamago :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, lamago. I hope they can see what is going on and have a solution! :hugs:

Lilly- you stalker! :ninja: Mizzy and I did uphold our promises to stay around! The numbers have shifted to more BFPers than TTC/NTNPers too- lucky group!


----------



## Snackimals

@ Lamago: I do think it's strange that you didnt get SA reports BEFORE the IUI, but I'm pretty sure they always do a 'sperm wash' with what they use for your IUI. They use the 'best' of what your man's got... and, since they insert pretty high-up in there, I don't think the motility is as big a factor as you think- regards this cycle anyways. 

Of course you def want to improve all odds, but don't sweat this one. You have great chances! Don't let anything bring you down.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Good point Snacky!

:hugs: lamago


----------



## lamago

Thanks Snack. I guess I should have read that yesterday and maybe I would have been more up for BD last night.


----------



## MIZZYD

Fezzle said:


> Lilly- you stalker! :ninja: Mizzy and I did uphold our promises to stay around! The numbers have shifted to more BFPers than TTC/NTNPers too- lucky group!

Sure did!!! lol


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome to our first baby - Ellie! :cloud9::kiss: Born today (11/12/13) to momma txbiscuit! :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

Yay, Congratulations txbiscuit!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Yey!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## lamago

Yay! Welcome little Ellie!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! Congrats! So glad the little biscuit is finally here! And a cool birthdate too!


----------



## Twag

Cool birthdate Baby Ellie :cloud9:

She shares a birthday with my Dad :)


----------



## LillyTame

lamago, how's it going?

Temp drop and spotting for me :coffee:


----------



## lamago

Hi lili, I'm sorry about af. I've been keeping up with your journal, i was so hoping it was a done deal for you. I'm 10 dpiui. No symptoms plus had suboptimal iui so I'm not so hopeful. Might test tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Fx'd lamago!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

OH GL lamago!!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, lamago!!!


----------



## Twag

FX Lamago :dust: x :plane: worth


----------



## lamago

Lol, thanks for the planeload! Let's hope it will be enough! :winkwink:


----------



## Snackimals

Loads of dust Lamago!

:plane:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lamago

I'm waiting out until Thursday that's when af is due. No sys,Lyons but it's definitely stress out time now.

Do we get pictures of baby Ellie?


----------



## txbiscuit

Fingers crossed lamago!

Here are some pictures of Ellie (I need very little encouragement to share pictures). 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/740bbf12-84d9-4f6d-82e1-4e86273b840f_zps12e08944.jpg

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/530adab1-5330-416d-848d-4cbbb790d915_zps2d727ab2.jpg

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/34e3de2b-d791-4c8b-bfa3-84de23b6ef34_zpsfbfcdb84.jpg

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/bb42a64a-2938-456c-8c28-7820ea9ae3e9_zpsa14c8f57.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

She is absolutely lovely!

Fx for tomorrow, lamago!


----------



## Ameli

Fingers crossed for you Lamago!
Aww, she is so beautiful and adorable! Love those pics!!


----------



## Pirate

FXed for you lamago! 

Ellie is just too much! I've always thought I would prefer a boy, but she may have changed my mind! :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Awwww I want to hold her!!! lol So adorable!

FX Lamago!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok I'm with Snack...I just wanna take a bite! :kiss:nom:kiss:nom:kiss: :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Oh my GOSH!

I LOVE Ellie in the dots get-up! And her little face! AHHH! Gimmie that bay-bay!


----------



## lamago

OMG how adorable!


----------



## Twag

SUPER BROODY she is such a cutie :cloud9:


----------



## lamago

I chickened out and didn't test. I'll know soon enough what is happening!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omg that baby! SOOOOOOO CUTE!

lamago - Still crossing my fingers! When is AF due?

:dust:


----------



## Snackimals

lamago lamago lamago.... (continues chant)


----------



## lamago

NO luck, AF just showed. At least my husbands latest sample came out ok.


----------



## Fezzle

Boo to AF- but good news about the sample! Another IUI planned?


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry about AF Lamago.


----------



## LillyTame

Aww, I'm sorry lamago :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Stupid AF!!! :grr:

But that is some seriously awesome news about the :spermy:!!!!


----------



## Pirate

Shit. Sorry lamago!


----------



## lamago

I feel so hopeless now. Just wish I could get to the other side.


----------



## Ameli

So sorry about AF, Lamago. Good news about his sample - I really hope you have success this next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so sorry lamago. :hugs: 

I bet your doctor will come up with a good plan for you and we'll be celebrating your BFP sooner than you think.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: 3rd time lucky right :thumbup: don't give up hope it is great news about the sperm sample :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Thanks!


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi Ladies,

Gender of my baby in my journal!!! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats on Team :pink: Mizzy :happydance:

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies


----------



## Pirate

Congrats, Mizzy!


----------



## LillyTame

Checking in on you, lamago, my dear. How are you? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## lamago

I'm on CD 12 going in for mid-cycle ultrasound tomorrow. Just waiting to ovulate. What about you?


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck lamago! I have a feeling this group will get some December BFPs from Santa this month.


----------



## LillyTame

Same here...waiting to ovulate. Should be any day now but my OPKs are pretty bland :nope: I thought for sure now I'd be looking for progession since I took the Clomid.


----------



## Snackimals

:xmas6: Xmas BFP's for all! :happydance:
(I'll settle for at least 2 ;) )


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Come on Santa, bring us some :bfp:s!!!!

:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Oh I like that one Mrs. JJ!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

Love it, JJ! Hopefully it'll help!


----------



## lamago

I should ovulate soon too but my nooks are really not showing anything. My hey were darker on day 9 and have been getting lighter. It's really weird.


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies I am hoping for some Christmas BFPs


----------



## txbiscuit

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Ameli

I'm doing pretty good. Just have about 2 more hours of work, then I start my weekend! I have had a little bit of swelling in my hands and feet the past couple of days, so trying to take it easy and stay hydrated. How are things going with Ellie?


----------



## LillyTame

can't believe how close you are ameli! :happydance:

Im pretty sure I ovulated late yesterday, today at the latest, I was soooooo sore in the ovary area last night I had to take some motrin. we are going to bd one more time tomorrow, just in case and monday the doc wants me to take a blood test to confirm ovulation happened. I really hope to see my temp go up tomorrow.


----------



## Pirate

Hey TX! Not a whole not new here. I think I ovulated yesterday or maybe even today. I didn't do OPKs this cycle so I'm not really sure. The nicest thing about this cycle is how stress free it's been.


----------



## txbiscuit

It'll be an exciting couple of months in here with some more BFPs and Elliot and Abigail's arrivals!

Ellie's doing great. It's hard to believe she'll be a month old this week.


----------



## Ameli

Yay, Lilly! I hope it shows you O'd and I hope you caught that egg!! I can't believe Ellie is almost a month old either!! :shock:


----------



## MIZZYD

OMG a month already, time really does fly.

As for me nothing too exciting. Just got a few book to read.


----------



## Fezzle

Time is going so quickly with the bumps and the babies! 

I think I ovulated Tuesday so just in a TWW, though I had a temperature dip this morning. I'm optimistically calling it a 'dip' as I hope it goes back up!


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, that is some dip, Fezzle, wonder if it was just a fluke or early implantation :shrug:


----------



## Snackimals

Cheering La Fezz & Lil!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dance::dance::dance:​


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: for TWW :happydance: 

Lots of :dust: ladies

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lamago

Hello Everyone, 

So here is my update! I got my positive OPK on last Friday and called in FS for IUI on Saturday. I showed up promptly at 10:00 am with spermies in hand using a conservative and the FS didnt show up! I was crying and it was raining so sad. So I went home and on the way home she called saying she had thrown out her back but she was there if I wanted to do the IUI. I drove back and by now the spermies were 2 hours old. She looked at them and said they were good so we used them.

ay, ay, ay.

Lamago


----------



## Ameli

Oh Lamago, I hope that the IUI worked! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

O.M.G! TWO hour old spermies! Your OH must have super sperm! :haha: After all that I sure hope it works. Do you guys BD around the IUI too? I think Snack did that...BD before and/or after IUI.


----------



## Pirate

I hope this is it, lamago! I would have been so pissed though. I hope you got some kind of a discount at least.


----------



## lamago

Nope no discount!..not even an offer. We did BD after the IUI, i wasn't sure if I should do it before bc of OH low motility count. We had a preservative we used on the spermies, maybe that's why they lasted.


----------



## LillyTame

Oooh a perservative, that something the doc gives you ahead of time? We have low motility too and low count, that's why we only did every other day BD.


----------



## lamago

Yes, it has to be refrigerated. She gave it to us bc oh had really low motility or last iui. I heard your ntnp after this cycle. I'm taking the next cycle off to switch insurance


----------



## LillyTame

yes, ttc has beat me up....I need a recess lol


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> yes, ttc has beat me up....I need a recess lol

This. We started NTNP this cycle with the intent to take one cycle off and then get back to proper TTCing, but we've both liked NTNP so much that we might just do it for a few more cycles. I didn't think I was stressing about TTC but now taking this month off, I realize just how much I was stressing.


----------



## Fezzle

How annoying, lamago! Hope it works!


----------



## Twag

Wow super annoying Lamago :grr:

FXd ladies that you will not need to try next month as this will be the lucky one :dust:


----------



## lamago

Thanks! We will see!


----------



## LillyTame

How's it going lamago?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:dust: lamago!


----------



## lamago

Just trying to keep my mind off of it, but I can't I think about it everytime I get a free moment. Is that a sympton.... of course by now I figure it's just not going to happen. I'm not due for AF until next Monday but I'm already thinking I feel cramps,:growlmad:


----------



## Twag

Lots of :dust: Lamago I hope you get a nice Christmas surprise :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, lamago! We're all cheering you on! :xmas12:


----------



## Ameli

Go Lamago! Fingers are crossed over here for you too! :dust:


----------



## lamago

Thanks, I just wish I could move on to the next stage already.


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck with your appointment today Ameli!


----------



## Ameli

Thank you! My appt is at 8:45 CST, will try to update soon after I'm done. Really hoping to be able to come home today. Don't want to spend Christmas in a hospital bed.


----------



## Pirate

Fingers crossed that you get to come home today!


----------



## LillyTame

Sending lots of relaxed, low BP vibes your way ameli! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I hope you get to spend Christmas at home!


----------



## Ameli

Thanks so much for the positive thoughts! They worked for now! He let me come home today. I have to go back Mon and Thurs for BP checks though. I am so relieved. :yipee:


----------



## LillyTame

Woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! Very happy for you!


----------



## MIZZYD

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX lamago and Ameli!


----------



## lamago

You can uncross your fingers for me. Af showed her face early today. That's three strikes your out.


----------



## Ameli

I'm so sorry, Lamago!


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh lamago, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## lamago

I give up. It just wasn't meant to be for us. I don't know what could be wrong with my body and my husbands SA keeps changing. I feel very hopeless and I can't take it anymore.


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so sorry lamago. TTC can be so soul-crushing after a while. Have you guys talked about next steps with your doctor?


----------



## lamago

No. I'm taking a cycle off and switching doctors. My current doctor recommended taking injectinles next but it's about 3k. Too much for now so it's the end of the road for us.


----------



## Ameli

I'm truly sorry, Lamago. :hugs: I don't blame you for taking a break to reevaluate things. :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

I am so sorry lamago.


----------



## ClandestineTX

lamago said:


> No. I'm taking a cycle off and switching doctors. My current doctor recommended taking injectinles next but it's about 3k. Too much for now so it's the end of the road for us.

Forgive my tragically bad memory (plus you are harder to remember details without a journal to refer back to) - what have you tried so far that led to the IUI before a full year? 

I agree TTC is soul crushing after awhile, and I am honestly starting to see the value in taking a break when it feels that way. Have you thought about taking a break on purpose - not just because of the expense of the injections, but to give yourself a time to regroup? I think we all get in this mindset that if we keep trying "just one more" cycle that it will be IT. I no longer subscribe to that, as I had 6 "just one more" cycles before really just being crushed by the weight of STC (struggling to conceive, what happens when TTC starts to suck for you). 

:hugs: ma'am.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

No lamago!!! Sucks!! :hugs:


----------



## lamago

I did 3 months of clomid and 3 months of clomid + iui. I'm 36 years old so I only had to wait 6 months instead of a year. I'm tried to take two months off in July and August but really it was just off from opks as I don't do tempting. But it was nerve racking not to know when I ovulate especially since my DH isn't took keen on too much bd. He's probably has issues with testosterone!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I get perplexed by the way different doctors do things, did they say why they didn't test full hormone panels for both of you? A testosterone issue would be a major factor for fertility, and it seems crazy to me (the researcher, not a doctor) that they would put you on Clomid and do an IUI without making sure both of your hormone profiles are OK, first. Were you on hormonal BC before you started TTC? What I have been finding is that despite what we're all told, it takes a lot longer for a lot of people to regulate than expected. I've also been accidentally encountering people who tried for years and eventually went on to be successful. I don't have the time to go digging it up now, but there was a study that made the news recently that showed couples who were unsuccessful after 12 months, most of them did conceive in the second year of trying without intervention. I know it sucks (cycle #14 here), but try to keep some hope alive. I think it just takes some of us longer to get with the program, but I wouldn't interpret a lack of success so far as an indication that it's not possible for you. :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Well, they did test his SA and he has low motility sometimes and low morphology sometimes. He has done three SA. The FS did day 3 blood tests for me and she said everything looked good. She didnt' really say what it was for or what tests they were. But IUI was recommended bc of husband's low sperm. 

I know there is always some chance, but at this point i'm all out of hope.


----------



## txbiscuit

Man lamago, I'm so sorry. I'm really just gutted for you. I don't know what to say, but We're all here to listen if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Thanks txbiscuit. As for birth control, I used an IUD for 1 year until Nov. 2011 then we used condoms for 1 year before TTC. I used the copper IUD.


----------



## ClandestineTX

There are no hormones in that type of IUD, so it sounds like it's most likely just getting the sperm in the right place at the right time. I know it's not cheap, but IVF might be better if the IUI doesn't work.

I would directly ask the new doctor about hormone testing for your husband - if his SA results are the effect of a hormone issue or vitamin deficiency, the easiest thing would be to treat the problem directly (versus trying to compensate by doing fertility treatments). It still sucks to have to wait (for what I'm sure feels like forever). It doesn't sound impossible, though, not at all. Just a hurdle, but not one that you can't get over sooner or later (hopefully SOONER).


----------



## ClandestineTX

PS. I have to say I can't believe how quickly a year passes... this month a year ago was the first time I ordered OPKs and bought my BBT thermometer. I was so excited (and so naive)... I really can't believe it's been a year since I started all of that, after getting frustrated and impatient a mere 2 cycles into trying... For many of us, I hope the second year of trying works in our favor. I don't want to see ANY of us on TTC boards this time next year!


----------



## LillyTame

ClandestineTX said:


> PS. I have to say I can't believe how quickly a year passes... this month a year ago was the first time I ordered OPKs and bought my BBT thermometer. I was so excited (and so naive)... I really can't believe it's been a year since I started all of that, after getting frustrated and impatient a mere 2 cycles into trying... For many of us, I hope the second year of trying works in our favor. I don't want to see ANY of us on TTC boards this time next year!

Hear, hear! I could have wrote this myself :coffee:


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> PS. I have to say I can't believe how quickly a year passes... this month a year ago was the first time I ordered OPKs and bought my BBT thermometer. I was so excited (and so naive)... I really can't believe it's been a year since I started all of that, after getting frustrated and impatient a mere 2 cycles into trying... For many of us, I hope the second year of trying works in our favor. I don't want to see ANY of us on TTC boards this time next year!
> 
> Hear, hear! I could have wrote this myself :coffee:Click to expand...

This!


----------



## lamago

I keep trying to imagine what getting a bfp might feel like but I used to be able to pretend but know its been so long ttc I can't even imagine.


----------



## LillyTame

lamago said:


> I keep trying to imagine what getting a bfp might feel like but I used to be able to pretend but know its been so long ttc I can't even imagine.

:hugs:

I don't know why but this last cycle I looked at a test as the strip was getting wet and I THOUGHT there was going to be a line in the right spot! My heart jumped...it was a nice feeling even though it only lasted 5secs :coffee:


----------



## Pirate

lamago said:


> I keep trying to imagine what getting a bfp might feel like but I used to be able to pretend but know its been so long ttc I can't even imagine.

I don't even let myself imagine anymore. It just hurts too bad. Over the last couple of months I have transitioned (without even realizing it) from saying "when I get pregnant" to "if I ever get pregnant."


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## lamago

Hugs! I should be ov dec 31st. Not sure if I want to do opks but am worried about dh low motility. Do not sure. I also started acupuncture and I'm going on a diet for reals this time. In 190lbs right now and been watching the biggest loser. There is a lady on there ttc too.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Acupuncture is great!! :thumbup: And getting healthier is always awesome! Has DH been taking any supplements to help with his low motility? I've read good things and I think I've seen some success stories around BnB.


----------



## lamago

He has, but I'm not sure how religios he is about it. I really have not felt much with acupuncture but I'm committed for at least three months


----------



## ClandestineTX

The data says if you are overweight or obese, a 10% reduction in body weight is supposed to help. I would keep trying, even given your DH's SA situation, because low count/ motility still equals count + motility. You may have, in theory, less of a chance than someone with normal count and motility - but that's not the same thing as "no count" - was a girl on here about a year ago I was friends with and her husband was Dx'd with NO SPERM, total azoospermia. You may not have the best odds, but it would still be worth trying - if I were you, at least. Most people I've seen get BFPs over the past 14 months never really did anything different their BFP cycles, it just didn't work until it did. So, I'm going to keep 'trying' (as casually as one can without totally missing the boat) and continue working on getting my hormone situation sorted and my weight down. With as little emotional investment as possible, because I long ago gave up BFP thoughts and agree with Pirate about not even being able to imagine it actually happening, for real.


----------



## ClandestineTX

PS. My chart totally looks like I have an internal etch-a-sketch running the show! But I think I am having a slight display of "fertile signs" - not getting remotely excited, because they could vanish tomorrow and reappear in a few weeks, indicating I'm on another crazy cycle roller coaster, but I am just going to sit here with my FX for a normal cycle this time, with the HC on board.


----------



## txbiscuit

@Cland - Your chart looks like a little like a stick figure drawing of a bat. I <3 it. Charts always look ridiculous at the beginning of the month, though. 

I hope everyone had a good Christmas. @lamago - if you or anyone else is interested in supporting each other with weight loss, I'm up for that. I got cleared to start exercising today.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm losing_n_kona on myfitnesspal...I just started this week and haven't been logging everything...and haven't started exercising yet...but haven't eaten out once! Kinda just taking it slow...letting myself adjust and hoping I'll get more energy and motivation the longer I stick to it. Doesn't help that OH has been sick....so if he isn't up for going to the gym or a walk then I usually wont either :blush:


----------



## txbiscuit

I added you Lilly! I am the same way about not exercising alone. Hopefully we can help motivate each other!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I added you too Lilly! I still log everything I eat so I don't go cray on my calories and can watch my protein and calcium to make sure I get enough. I haven't changed my weight though from my lowest weight during first tri, I think I'll wait until after baby to change it.


----------



## MIZZYD

I used to have fitnesspal, lol, it drove me crazy, they never had the foods I ate, lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Really Mizzy?! They have almost everything under the sun, I'm surprised!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: Yay I have MFP friends now! lol

Mizzy they probably have a lot more stuff now plus they have the scanner option so you can scan the barcode of something and find it that way :thumbup:

I haven't been super picky about matching up my foods exactly...just picking what is close for a round estimate. I figure I have a little ways to go before every detailed calorie matters. Like once I'm eating well AND exercising but not dropping any weight...that's when I get more hardcore with watching exactly what I'm taking in.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LillyTame said:


> I haven't been super picky about matching up my foods exactly...just picking what is close for a round estimate.

I do this too. Especially if it's something homemade or something from a random restaurant that's not listed. I just get as close as I think I can with the options available. :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

I guess I was being too OCD, I wanted everything to be precise, but of course that is impossible.


----------



## LillyTame

Not impossible! I'm sure there is a way for you to enter your own foods, you just gotta find the time to do that :thumbup: I haven't tried it yet with MFP but when I used my sparkspeople app I did...I even calculated the calories for my 6in turkey breast and ham on half a slice of wheat with american cheese sandwhich from subway! lol And I even weighed my bananas, grapes and apples! So i definitely know what you mean, Mizzy, but I can't be that anal right off the bat because I'll get all frustrated lol I need to build up to it.


----------



## MIZZYD

Are you thinking about cutting certain foods?


----------



## txbiscuit

What's your MFP username JJ?

I have found lots of common recipes have been entered by users (like most of the Betty Crocker cookbook recipes my parents make, and my exact Subway sandwich). I am pretty OCD too, so sometimes I'll add recipes ingredient by ingredient.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I do the same thing Tx, I added my own recipe for my creamy chicken stew by ingredients (did the same with my paleo muffins) and all the ingredients are there cause it's all Trader Joe's stuff. I was surprised how little calories is was and fed us for 3 nights! I love MFP!

Since we're already friends on MFP you already know but for anyone else, my username is Kittyfeliz.


----------



## lamago

That sounds great! My name is la_magp it was supposed to be lamago but I are a mistake,:dohh:


----------



## lamago

What's urs txbiscuit?


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm sortasandy.


----------



## ClandestineTX

LillyTame said:


> I'm losing_n_kona on myfitnesspal...I just started this week and haven't been logging everything...and haven't started exercising yet...but haven't eaten out once! Kinda just taking it slow...letting myself adjust and hoping I'll get more energy and motivation the longer I stick to it. Doesn't help that OH has been sick....so if he isn't up for going to the gym or a walk then I usually wont either :blush:

I think it's a good plan. I have found that lasting changes happen gradually over time and you are much more likely to stick to anything, if you gradually introduce it that radically change things overnight! 



LillyTame said:


> :happydance: Yay I have MFP friends now! lol
> 
> Mizzy they probably have a lot more stuff now plus they have the scanner option so you can scan the barcode of something and find it that way :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't been super picky about matching up my foods exactly...just picking what is close for a round estimate. I figure I have a little ways to go before every detailed calorie matters. Like once I'm eating well AND exercising but not dropping any weight...that's when I get more hardcore with watching exactly what I'm taking in.

What my doctor advised, and I've stuck to, and have lost almost 30 whole pounds since the end of July/ beginning of August, is a reduction in carbohydrate intake (not "low carb" by dieting standards) and emphasizing low glycemic load carbohydrates. I absolutely "budget" for chocolate, ice cream, and alcohol. For my body, it seems carbs aren't that important to me - but I would die on a low-fat, low-calorie diet, never been able to stick to one. 

I just added something to your journal about this FitBit thing I have just fallen in love with, but it's a different system than MFP, so I can't follow you guys! I just can't get on with the calorie counting thing, I have no idea why watching my carbs has been so easy (by comparison). I tried MFP at the advice of one of my IRL friends over the summer, but it's too much work to get it started for my liking. We do a lot of home-cooked/ non-packaged foods, so basically everything has to be entered manually. On top of that, there were significant errors in things they have listed (versus the actual nutritional label) - at least for things that I use regularly, almond milk was one of them. 

Definitely get tickers, if nothing else, so I can "follow" you all on here!


----------



## lamago

I had fitbit too. It ws so small I lost it in my laundry one day never to be seen again. I did the no carbs before my wedding a lost 15 lbs. it just went like that but now after a year of marriage it's all back and more! I'm using food as a way of fun or I'm compensating for my husbands low sex drive. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I talked to my doc today and he recommended Atkins...I'm thinking about doing a modified Atkins...I like my fruit! lol OH wants to try nutrisystem...I don't know...just doesnt sound appealing to me.


----------



## MIZZYD

Gosh, I never had any friends when I had MFP, but good to know you all have it, that way when I get back on it I will add you all, maybe next time I will stay longer.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I don't do any particular diet, even before pregnancy. I just try to cut grains down to a minimum especially in the evening and I don't eat anything that's processed. Otherwise I stick to just making sure I don't consume too many calories so MFP keeps me honest because it's way too easy to be like "Oh I probably haven't had many calories today" :haha:. When I did do actual "diets" I got burned out too easy.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I usually try not to follow any diet...just portion control, calorie count, and eat out as little as possible, but I don't know...I feel like a need a quick boost to get me motivated. If I cut my carbs it'll just be for 1-2weeks to give myself a kick start, I think.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I tried full-blown Atkins almost a decade ago and I ended up super constipated (thought I was dying until I described the stomach pain to my stepdad that laughed at me and handed me a box of ex-lax) and desperately craving pineapple. "Normal" carbohydrate intake should be 200-300 g of carbohydrates a day. Atkins uses a net carbs mentality that carb content - fiber content = net carbs and my doctor was OK with that. They use < 20 g of net carbs for the first phase (induction) and that's too low for me - ever. My doctor said < 50 g of carbs you run the risk of straining your metabolism, making it easier to re-gain weight (but this point is heavily debated even among low carb dieters). She had me cut mine to 80 g of carbs (total) per day, theoretically increased it to 80 g of net carbs after the first three months. Until this recent week-long holiday chocolate eating party, I've been steadily losing 1-2 pounds per week, which both she and I are comfortable with, more than that, you are losing muscle and bone density (and not just fat). I have a friend now seeing my doctor that is really struggling at 150 g a day, but she can't stop drinking soda - where I've always been a coffee/water drinker. 

And Lilly, you can totally have fruit - I start my day with 2 mandarin oranges each day! Just beware of bananas - they are like 27 g for ONE medium banana (compared to a can of Coke which is 46 g). I drastically limit potatoes, bread products, rice, etc. But pretty much do all I can eat meat, eggs, vegetables, and lower-sugar fruits (berries and melon)... and butter and ranch dressing, both are staples in the house and both are "low carb" :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya, nothing wrong with limiting carbs, that's why I stay away from grains at times (and because of their ill side effects) but I notice a big difference when I eat more primal.


----------



## ClandestineTX

lamago said:


> I had fitbit too. It ws so small I lost it in my laundry one day never to be seen again. I did the no carbs before my wedding a lost 15 lbs. it just went like that but now after a year of marriage it's all back and more! I'm using food as a way of fun or I'm compensating for my husbands low sex drive. :haha:

The Flex it the FitBit I have, it's seated in a wrist band, so less risk of losing it in laundry versus some of the other models. 

And I can't even blame my holiday chocolate party on my husband!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. JJ said:


> I don't do any particular diet, even before pregnancy. I just try to cut grains down to a minimum especially in the evening and I don't eat anything that's processed. Otherwise I stick to just making sure I don't consume too many calories so MFP keeps me honest because it's way too easy to be like "Oh I probably haven't had many calories today" :haha:. When I did do actual "diets" I got burned out too easy.

I hate the "diet" mentality, too. The plan for me is to stick with this and once I reach a weight I want to keep gradually creep up the carb load until I find a balance I can stick with. It's pretty close to primal, especially since we have to be GF at home anyway. I do a ton of almond-based stuff, and eat nuts, cheese, etc. for snacks. Oh yea, the cheese is totally not primal, but I will NOT give up dairy - anything else, I can live without!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

That's why I call it primal, not paleo, cause I WILL NOT cut out dairy! NEVER! Dairy is technically a primal "gray area" but pretty sure they frown on cheese but I don't give a shit. :haha: The second I even cut down on dairy I get dairy sensitive. So not worth losing the ability to eat dairy!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Plus cheese is so fucking wonderful... it never hurt anyone! Well except those poor folks who are lactose intolerant. :) 

We had to greatly reduce the GF stuff in the house, most of the packaged GF products are actually super high in carbs, and likely why a lot of people who try gluten-free diets end up gaining weight instead of losing it! Almond flour is pretty fantastic though, and have used a lot of Atkins-based and Paleo-diet substitutions to make things we love.


----------



## Pirate

All this talk about fitness makes me want to get my ass motivated to exercise. 

Re: carbs...I love them. All of them.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I love cooking with almond flour, Clandie! It's my fav!! I made paleo-ish brownies for Christmas using almond flour and they were TO DIE FOR. I also make almond flour banana muffins every week to make sure Hubs eats breakfast. I still haven't gotten down how to cook with coconut flour, it's tough!

Oh and.... cheese. <3 <3 <3


----------



## MIZZYD

Never heard of almond or coconut flour, lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

We have a brownie recipe that is down right divine, it's a mixture of almond and coconut flour... and on that note, I don't think I've ever seen coconut flour used by itself, usually it complements something like almond (or pistachio) flour. And the pistachio flour... holy shit... makes AMAZING chicken-breading. Got a recipe for that, too!


----------



## MIZZYD

OMG so many kinds of flour!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Lilly, if you're looking for a diet to jump start your loss, you might look into South Beach. My old roommate did it; it's apparently pretty similar to Atkins (low carb), but she liked the food choices better. Just another option to consider if you want a "plan" but Atkins isn't particularly appealing. 

I went to a registered dietitian last year to get eating advice. She did a scan of my body composition to find out my muscle, fat, and bone mass, and then gave me an 1100 calorie per day meal plan. I asked how long I'd have to stick to it, and she said, "Forever. You're short." I decided after a while that I'd rather be "fairly healthy" than "ideal" and increased my calories. Txbiscuit needs Tex Mex on occasion!


----------



## LillyTame

I think I would have smacked your dietitian! :dohh:

My "ideal" is 140....uh no! I look like a crack head at that size lol I'm going for 160 :thumbup: I really wish I could run! That's how I lost the weight before (bootcamp - could have also had something to do with the stress and only being able to eat 3 times a day) but every time I do, I end up with stress fractures :nope: No matter the stretching, shoes, or insoles. Even when I try to build up to it slowly. Milk does a body good my ass...I've always been a milkaholic.

LMAO @ Pirate's new ticker! :rofl: LOVE it!


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies. I'm not sure a carb diet will work for me there are so many carb things I like! I'm still going to try naturally this cycle and doing OPK's because my DH is low on the libido side. Waiting to make Doc's appointment on the 1st when my insurance goes into effect.

I forgot to weight myself this morning and hopefully can do it tomorrow and start a ticker. So far I have been good of tracking my food but not soo good at avoiding tasty snacks!


----------



## txbiscuit

I can't do low-carb (or low fat, for that matter) either lamago. I do best when I try to increase my protein and reduce my calories overall. I know it's probably pretty much the same end result as going low-carb, but I feel better knowing that I can eat cinnamon toast as a snack if I want, as long as I get extra protein in another meal. 

I have a cold right now, so I haven't been very hungry. I've been trying to go for walks and eat as healthy as possible so that I don't lose my motivation, though. I made a list of high protein, high fiber snack and meal ideas this morning while Ellie napped. Now it's just a question of when I'll make it to the grocery store. 

I love following y'all on MyFitnessPal! Everyone has been doing so great with logging in! :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Oh, share your list with me! All I got was pretzels and fruit. :nope:


----------



## Snackimals

wow... i've missed it. everyone is dieting and stuff.
Awesome.


----------



## LillyTame

Let's all do an official weigh-in on the first! You don't have to share your actual weight but maybe what your goal is :shrug: (examples....maintain current weight, lose 10lbs, etc)


----------



## Pirate

I'm on a seefood diet. I see food and I eat it. It's bad. I need to stop or otherwise I'm not going to be able to fit into my new jeans that I was so excited about buying.


----------



## lamago

ok, i'm in on the weighing. I'm not shy about posting my weight. Plus it's on myfitnesspal too!

LOL at the seefood diet, i've been on that all of 2013!


----------



## txbiscuit

I am in for the weigh-in. We'll have to see if I'm brave enough to post my weight on here, but it'll be good to get a starting point. :blush: (I still haven't been brave enough to take postpartum pictures of my stomach for *myself* for reference purposes.)

@lamago - I didn't come up with *that* many ideas, but here is what I have so far for snacks:

-plain greek yogurt with fruit and 1 tbsp pumpkin seeds
-small whole grain waffle with almond butter
-turkey jerky with raw veggies (carrots, tomatoes, broccoli or cauliflower) 
-1/2 sweet potato with low-fat chili 
-string cheese with raw veggies 
-smoothie with frozen berries and protein powder


----------



## LillyTame

Oh yea! I bought new shoes and sucks! :happydance: Can't wait to give them a try this evening! :thumbup:

I bought new ones for work too and they are too big, so will be talking them back. And OH got me a new ipod nano for xmas so I finally charged and synced that so I was listening to it as I danced my way through cleaning the dishes...thats gotta be some calories gone right?! lol


----------



## MIZZYD

I will be here motivating you ladies!!!!!


----------



## Snackimals

^wss...


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm on diet lockdown since I failed my glucose tolerance test cry:) so I'm in. No sugar at all whatsoever, 5 carbs a day and I think 2 or 3 fruits. 5 carbs is actually a lot for me so I'm fine with that but I'm gonna miss the occasional sweet treat. :cry: 

What's my goal? I guess to only gain a pound a week til baby is born (which is normal). So 11 lbs more if I go full term. Although I'd love if it was slightly less, like not to break 180 which would be 8 lbs going by the midwife's scale (her scale is mean).


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, Mrs. JJ :hugs: Is there a list of fruits you can/can't have because isn't fruit sugar?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya she said bananas are technically 2 fruits cause they have so much sugar. But I don't really eat much fruit except for Larabars (made with dates) which are about as much fruit sugar so I think I'll just have one of those a day like I do already and not have any other fruit.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh man! I'm sorry JJ. Did she give you a glucose monitor? If not, I would recommend the one I got - it worked pretty well for me, and the test strips aren't too terribly expensive. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

OH and I are both going to start getting healthy again starting Thursday. He's still slim, but gained about a stone due to almost a year of not being able to exercise because of glandular fever/mono, and I was gaining with him since we we did a lot of cooking nice meals (with lots of butter and oil) and sitting around watching DVDs. I think following any set plan would be too much along with all the TTC data collection, so our plan is to go to the gym together more, do more hiking on the weekends, eat healthier at home, and I'm going to start walking to work sometimes and bring healthy lunches in.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

txbiscuit said:


> Oh man! I'm sorry JJ. Did she give you a glucose monitor? If not, I would recommend the one I got - it worked pretty well for me, and the test strips aren't too terribly expensive.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not yet since I still need to take the 3 hour test but I imagine she'll probably have me do it anyway. Which one did you get? 

Since you passed the second one what did you have to limit your sugars to? Were you ever able to have a treat?


----------



## txbiscuit

I think the ranges they gave me were fasting <90 and an hour after a meal <120 (but ideally around 100). I didn't ever approach the upper limit unless I did something like drink a giant glass of juice, but that was probably because I didn't technically have GD. I was definitely able to have treats, but I had to pair them with protein (like an egg or turkey jerky). 

It's not the most fun thing, but you'll definitely manage. I know if I actually had GD, I would have met with a nutritionist and possibly a high-risk OB to make sure everything was under control. You get a lot of support. For me, failing the first test was kind of a wakeup call that I needed to watch what I was eating a little better. 

If you don't have it (and thus, aren't given a glucose monitor) but still want to monitor your sugar, I used the TRUEResult starter kit from Amazon. I'll send you my unused test strips too if you want; those can get kind of pricey.


----------



## txbiscuit

It'll be January in just a few hours! We have so many babies in here in the next few months! I'm so excited and can't wait for more 2014 BFPs!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

txbiscuit said:


> I think the ranges they gave me were fasting <90 and an hour after a meal <120 (but ideally around 100). I didn't ever approach the upper limit unless I did something like drink a giant glass of juice, but that was probably because I didn't technically have GD. I was definitely able to have treats, but I had to pair them with protein (like an egg or turkey jerky).
> 
> It's not the most fun thing, but you'll definitely manage. I know if I actually had GD, I would have met with a nutritionist and possibly a high-risk OB to make sure everything was under control. You get a lot of support. For me, failing the first test was kind of a wakeup call that I needed to watch what I was eating a little better.
> 
> If you don't have it (and thus, aren't given a glucose monitor) but still want to monitor your sugar, I used the TRUEResult starter kit from Amazon. I'll send you my unused test strips too if you want; those can get kind of pricey.

Aww, you're so sweet, thanks!!


----------



## LillyTame

well, I'm not tracking today and I didn't track yesterday....long story short I'm getting a new phone and I was deleting everything off my phone with any type of account on it. But I should be back up and running Thursday :thumbup:

We spent 2 friggin hours in Costco yesterday!!!! :dohh: We want to cancel my plan, add me to OH's, get this new phone he wants so that means he gets a new one and I get his old one BUT he wants to keep his unlimited data plan, so it was a real headache!


----------



## Pirate

Ugh! I hope you get things straightened out soon! Based on my recent (poor) customer service experience with Sprint, we're going to wait until our contracts expire (hubs' expires in 8 months and mine in 20 months) and go with a no contract option.


----------



## LillyTame

I have sprint and I've had no major issues with customer service...its the reception on this island that sucks. OH has verizon and gets 4G most of the time and at least 3G the rest of time. My contract doesn't expire for 9 months, but I'm pretty fed up...gonna cost $160 to cancel.


----------



## Pirate

I don't blame you! Why bother having a phone if you can't use it. I've had Sprint for over 10 years and I haven't had very many issues until October and then it was a big issue that required the CEO's office to straighten out.


----------



## lamago

Yay, almost 2014. I can't believe it. Happy New Years to everyone!


----------



## txbiscuit

Happy New Year everyone! 

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1RJ0pSTX0j8/UOAXs2J7iVI/AAAAAAAAB5E/lCCgWU_YHwY/s1600/happy_new_year_01.gif

I hope everyone has a wonderful 2014!


----------



## LillyTame

Happy New Year, Ladies! I can't wait for this year to bring our group more babies and more BFPs! :happydance:

AFM, I'll be doing some https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sport040.gif and a little https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sport033.gif , maybe a few https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sport035.gif with lots of https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sport038.gif so I can do this https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-eatdrink049.gif :haha:

I'm 227 today :dohh::blush: My 1st goal is getting under 200 which hasn't happened in yeeeeeeeeeears! See you guys on MFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Happy New Year! So glad I 'met' you all this year!


----------



## Ameli

Happy New Year, ladies! I'm so glad I 'met' you all too. I've enjoyed getting to know you and appreciate all of your advice and support. Looking forward to 2014 with all of the new babies, BFP's, weddings, etc.


----------



## MIZZYD

Happy 2014 girls!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

I did my weigh-in for today. My weight is definitely more than I'd like it to be, but I know it is something I can work on. :bodyb:


----------



## lamago

I'm doing my weigh in tomorrow because I woke up too late today!


----------



## Twag

Happy New Year ladies 2014 is going to be a great one for us all I can feel it :thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## Snackimals

Feliz Año Nuevo Amigas!

Can't believe it's almost a full year since I joined BnB... and had the awesome opportunity to meet you guys <3

Well. I do want to join you guys in healthy stuff... But, I don't know what goals I have for myself yet. Probably gaining 20lbs would be my ideal, but I base that on nothing other than personal vanity. 

As of now, my home scale says 140 (still), the gym scale says 145 (still), and the docs office scale is a terrorist that hates me and weighs me in at 150 (still) :( 

That said, its really hard to have a good goal. But, focusing only on weight gained and using my home scale to track that: I hope to keep it under/around 160. I'll check in accordingly.

Sorry about your test JJ :( 
I dunno if you like Jicama, but thats my go-to fruit snack when I'm watching my sugars... (anything with salt, chilli, and lime will do, frankly). I hope your next test is better, and you feel more at ease.


----------



## LillyTame

I had a big "blowout" last night:blush:...I guess that's what I get for eating decently for over a week then trying to have a eggnog milkshake from Jack in Box :dohh: So I weighed 2 lbs lighter this morning, I'm pretty sure thats all water from last night though...water that I now need to replenish. But it would be nice to see those 2 lbs still gone next week :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I've just ordered a fitbit! With that and TTC, I'm going to know more about my body than ever lol. I wish it could take my temp in the morning too- that would be the best!


----------



## LillyTame

Ohhh, thats a good idea...one that can take your temp and heart rate! I wish I had the money and know-how! We'd get rich in the ttc & weightloss department! :haha:


----------



## Pirate

If the fitbit temped for you, I'd buy one in a heartbeat. Right now I'm expecting all of you to report back on them before I decide if I want to drop the $100 on one.


----------



## LillyTame

My current report:

I have the FitBit Force $129

The clasp on it sucks! It can be kinda hard to close and then it has come off on it's own twice...once while I was just sleeping :dohh:

Downloading is very easy!

It's fun to see the bar graph of my activity level throughout the day :thumbup:

I think of it as a fancy pedometer seeing as how it doesn't track heartrate. But I read the reviews and the "specialists" say it's the best activity tracker.

Is it worth $129....ummmmm, I don't know :haha: I keep thinking once I get more active it will be, so we'll see.


----------



## LillyTame

:-=


Spoiler
I think Twag might beat Ameli or Elliot might come the same day as Abigail!:happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Wow, I'm late to the party! 

@txbiscuit: 1100 calories is fucking absurd. I believe your report of your experience but am SHOCKED that a professional with credentials honestly suggested that to you! And South Beach is less carb-restrictive than Atkins, which is why it has more variety, and in the long run, is far easier for people to stick to. It's one of the lower-carb plans that's recommended by a lot of doctors. 

@Lilly: has anyone looked at your bone density? It sounds like you might be a little too prone to fracturing for your age, IMHO.
And did you find an unlimited data plan? I thought all the major carriers (at least stateside) had gotten rid of those. My data usage is actually negligible, because there's a secure wifi at both my campuses and my house, so rarely am I on the carrier's 4G. I have had Verizon as long as I have had a cell phone and I <3 them, always have. 

@All ya'll apprehensive about limiting your carbs - your snack plans are so complicated compared to mine! I couldn't do yours at all, which is why it's good that anything that creates a moderation in the diet works! My snacks, unlimited, by the way:
Raw vegetables (limted, thanks to my braces): celery, cherry tomatoes, cucumber and bell peppers with dill dip (which is mostly sour cream) 
String cheese and/or lunchmeat
Canned tuna or other meat
Raw nuts

@Mrs. JJ: sorry about your GTT results. I <3 Larabars, but have given them up since the reduced carb thing. The Uber varieties, made by Larabar, are mostly nuts (higher protein with a lower fruit content), so they are generally lower carb compared to them. 

@Lilly, part 2. I won't leave you hanging. I have been having the worst time staying under 230 right now. I was actually right at 260 in mid-July (heaviest in my life, thanks to metabolic dysfunction), so I'm feeling oddly OK at the moment. I have decided to wear it like a badge of honor, at least as long as it's moving downward. It's almost maddening, though, I get down to 227 and then I drink too much water or something and the next day, poof! Back to 230-231 (which is where I was this morning, granted I was wearing jeans...:) )

I have the FitBit Flex (only 99.00, doesn't have the clock or display mileage - has 5 lights, if you double-tap it it lights up one light for each 20% of your daily goal). I am in LOVE with it. Even though I've been working non-stop or chatting with Pirate on Facebook, and have barely moved for 2 days, I am continually more conscious of my movement throughout the day. The sleep tracking feature has proven that I sleep very well and that my fatigue is not a consequence of poor sleep - I am considering paying the 45.00 per year for the advanced reports, but even the basic report will be going to my doctor with me on the 10th.

My "goal" for this week is to break 10K for at least a single day. Next week, I'll shoot for 2 days > 10K steps. 

Happy New Years Everyone!


----------



## LillyTame

OH has unlimited already so he is grandfathered in and boy does he use it! So he made sure he would only add me if it didn't affect that, but I don't have unlimited. But we are able to share his...don't ask me how, I am so not techy...but he turns on some program and it acts as a wifi for my phone :thumbup:

I am more aware of my movements/steps now. I try to get a few extra in here and there. I don't know how accurate the sleep portion is though...I know for a fact I got up 3 times last night and its saying I didnt :shrug: Gonna have to recheck that...and I was withering in pain (my blowout, remember) so I KNOW I wasn't that still lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

His phone acts as a hotspot, mine can do that. It basically makes your phone act as a wireless router that connects to the 4G network.

Does the Force have a sleep mode? The Flex makes you tap it for 1-2 seconds and it puts it into sleep mode, where it records all movement, but lets you tell it whether to look at normal movements (detects restlessness) or sensitive movements (deep versus light sleep).


----------



## Snackimals

ClandestineTX said:


> Wow, I'm late to the party!
> 
> @txbiscuit: 1100 calories is fucking absurd. I believe your report of your experience but am SHOCKED that a professional with credentials honestly suggested that to you! And South Beach is less carb-restrictive than Atkins, which is why it has more variety, and in the long run, is far easier for people to stick to. It's one of the lower-carb plans that's recommended by a lot of doctors.

Sorry Clandie.. 1100 calories is right on, depending on your size to begin with of course. That's exactly my target calorie goal to LOOSE weight, per my overpriced nutritionist & my doctor :flower:
Yeah, it's REALLY hard initially. But, it's pretty dead on. You'll find contradictory data when it comes to ANY diet, so you really just gotta base it on you.

Personally, I am really happy that everyone is finding something they are comfortable with. That's the most important, that YOU like what you're doing and find it manageable. That's the only a diet can really change your life <3


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> :-=
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I think Twag might beat Ameli or Elliot might come the same day as Abigail!:happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
(i totally agree!)


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Personally, I am really happy that everyone is finding something they are comfortable with. That's the most important, that YOU like what you're doing and find it manageable. That's the only a diet can really change your life <3

^^This :thumbup:

There is a sleep mode...its supposed to tell you how long you sleep etc etc I just took a quick look and it didn't download last night's pattern :shrug: I'll look into it more when I get home...now that I think about it...I didn't use the comp this morning...so I don't think I was close enough for it to download. I'll see what it says when I get home.

EDIT: Actually I took a second look and it recorded steps from last night (midnight to 7am), but nothing about sleep...maybe I confused it because I was up so much :shrug: I definitely remember turning it on and off.


----------



## lamago

Hopefully I can get one of those in a couple of months to track my movement. Right now I just don't want to spend the money on it.


----------



## Twag

I know nothing about all this fitbit stuff maybe something to look into after Elliot arrives to loose pregnancy weight :thumbup:

i think Ameli will be before me in the great baby race lol thanks ladies x


----------



## Fezzle

I might wait until I've recovered from jet lag to try the sleep monitoring- right now I'm taking melatonin to force myself to sleep but still sleeping in until about 10.30am!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hahaha @Snackimals, we must be seriously different in build. I've do have a large structure, we're talking bony wrists that are still > 6" in circumference and a large, dense muscle mass (think German weightlifter). For the sake of clarification,_ for me_, I would make myself very sick on less than about 2K a day in calories. My "maintenance" calories to keep my present weight, which I have no desire to do, is damn near 3K. And because I've always been me, I can't imagine being one of you with more lady-like builds. And LOL, I can't find a way to differentiate us that doesn't sound like I'm criticizing you, smaller ladies or myself. I don't want to call you "dainty" or "slight" because that could be considered offensive, but I feel mean to myself calling me big-boned, thick, or implying I'm not like a lady - LOL - I hope you guys get what I'm trying to say. 

@Lilly: if you go from the main FitBit dashboard to the "log" page, then the "sleep" tab, if you add a sleep entry and tell it the hours you were asleep, it should give you a sleep chart for that night.


----------



## lamago

well my weight officially is 188. I'll weigh myself on Monday's and Friday's. The other days I was off of work so I was waking up a later, like at 10 am. now I'm up at 7:00 so that will be more consistent.

As for ttc, I got my positive OPK yesterday and OH and I BD = ) we'll probably BD today and tomorrow too.


----------



## LillyTame

I figured out what was going on :thumbup:

We BD'd last night, I had to keep telling myself NOT to count where I was in my cycle or think about that lol I even got up right afterwards to potty.

Truth is I'm torn...I want a baby, would love to start our family now. BUT I'm getting into planning for the wedding. Getting pregnant wouldn't stop that but it would make things a tad harder as we would be having to plan for baby too.

So I'm just trying to focus on the wedding, but let things happen as they may. BUT I was thinking I might make OH wear condoms after a month or two so I don't have a newborn at the wedding or be really round! lol


----------



## Fezzle

Go, lamago! 

With less info to go on this cycle, I think I'm about to ovulate soon. I'm hoping for a BD session tomorrow morning and Sunday morning and hopefully that will cover things. Maybe Monday evening for good measure or until my CM gets dry and my cervix gets firmer.


----------



## MIZZYD

I have a doc's appt on Monday, depending on what he tells me I will either join you all or still be here to motivate you!!!


----------



## LillyTame

:cloud9::happydance:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ABIGAIL!!:happydance::cloud9:

Congratulations, Ameli! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LillyTame said:


> :cloud9::happydance:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ABIGAIL!!:happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations, Ameli! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wohoo:


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Ameli!! And welcome baby Abigail!!!


----------



## Ameli

LillyTame said:


> :cloud9::happydance:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ABIGAIL!!:happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations, Ameli! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you all so much!! It's has been such an amazing day. I really appreciate all of you and your support. I can't wait to follow you for the day all of your babies are born. :flower::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lamago

Omg , what a cutie! Congratulations Ameli!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! I love her bow!

Lilly- I know what you mean about TTC and a wedding. I would feel the same way which is why our wedding plans are on hold! If I was younger, it would probably be the other way around like you're doing.


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so excited that we have another baby in here. Twag is next!

It looks like I'm going to have to go back to work (at my very disliked job) in two weeks. I applied elsewhere during my maternity leave, but I didn't get any bites. I framed some pictures of Ellie to hang around my cubicle to make it a slightly happier place. They also have a very nice room for pumping (and my right to pump is protected by state law) so that's good at least. :thumbup: And OH will be able to watch Ellie most of the time, so that makes me feel a little better too.

How are my weight loss/fitness buddies doing? It seems we have lots of people doing Fitbit. Do you guys like that so far?


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry you have to go back to your disliked job. Glad your DH can be with Ellie though!

I like fitbit so far- but that's only after 2 full days! I think it works for me because right now my main plan for exercise is walking and running, though I don't think it would have been as good when I was mostly doing kettlebells last year. It's motivating me to go to the gym at least!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sucks about going back to that job and your shitty boss!! Don't stop putting feelers out there, I'm sure something will come along.

I'm doing fine fitness-wise. At least as good as I plan on. Did yoga Saturday, rode my bike and did a ton of walking whilst shopping. And other then those two rebellious cookies I haven't had a lick of sugar. For the next few days though I plan to rest to get rid of this cold, hopefully in time for prenatal yoga Wednesday.


----------



## lamago

ditto on the job side. I know just how you feel, but keep the feelers out there and something good will soon come along. I've taken some jobs just to get out of other places and it doesnt always work for the best.

I managed to weigh in today at the same weight as Friday which I think is good because I ate alot of nachos and pizza! Weekend are always the hardest for me!


----------



## Pirate

Sorry you have to go back to your job, TX! I agree with what everybody else said, just keep putting feelers out there! 

I haven't weighed myself because I don't own one and haven't thought to pick one up. For exercise today I shoveled our parking area and most of our neighbor's too. Then I chipped probably about 30 feet of 3" thick ice and then shoveled it from where the asshole neighbor chipped the ice in front of their parking yesterday which made the rain from overnight come down to our hose and our neighbor's, dammed up, and left a huge ice patch behind our cars. Oh, and I'm snacking on celery, carrots, green peppers, and cucumber slices right now. I'm pretending that I'm eating chips. It's not working.

I need to get my ass back on the exercise bike too.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: sorry you have to go back there hope something comes up for you


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh! I hate hate hate that you have to go back to that job! :growlmad::dohh: I sure hope you get a surprise call soon.

I like my fitbit, I think it is helping to encourage me to do a bit more each day. :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Gave up my diet today to welcome the three kings and had rosca bread! Too bad it's so close to the beginning of the diet. Have to stay on track.


----------



## MIZZYD

Rosca sounds good, with some hot chocolate.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yum. Rosca and hot chocolate both sound great. It's in the 20's here (-6C) which is not that cold for some of you ladies but very cold for me. It's hard to make myself go running.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am always late to the party...

CONGRATS, AMELI!!!! And whoa... that was fast? I didn't realize you were so close!

Regarding FitBit, I feel like Lilly does. It really keeps me aware of whether or not I'm moving and now that the after-effects of the crash seem to have chilled out and actually leaving my house to work from the office today - just maybe, I'll start logging real steps!


----------



## LillyTame

Damn, it's 69 right now and I'm complaining!:dohh:


----------



## Twag

Oooo -6c grrr that is cold i don't know why bit for some reason i thought Texas was always warm :shrug:


----------



## txbiscuit

We usually have pretty warm weather, with a couple of cold-ish weeks in the winter months. This is unusually cold for us for sure! I'm wearing an old coat I bought for study abroad in college. :dohh::cold:


----------



## Pirate

I woke up to -8 F (-22 C) this morning. It's really windy too, so it feels a ton colder. My 5 minute walk from the parking garage to my office was brutal. I'm glad this temperature isn't a regular occurrence.


----------



## Fezzle

I hope you're all staying warm! :cold:


----------



## Snackimals

it's under 70 degrees today... that's all I will say. (and yeah, i am complaining)


----------



## txbiscuit

This is a pretty crazy cold snap. Apparently it's even too cold for the polar bear at the Chicago zoo!

https://chicagoist.com/2014/01/06/its_officially_too_cold_for_local_p.php


----------



## MIZZYD

Its 67 F here, which is 20 C, kinda cold, lol


----------



## LillyTame

So back in Sep I was sick and put on a liquid diet then progressed to applesauce...I guess I was so hungry that the applesauce was delicious so I thought it was perhaps a good snack so we bought a shit ton of it and now I can't stand it:dohh: :haha: The jello is still yummy though lol I have that as a treat/snack and can eat 2 a day! But I'm sure thats too much sugar so i try not too

oh yea lamago, what foods can't you find on MFP, I swear I find stuff that I never thought I would :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

You can use applesauce as substitute for oil in baking if you want to get rid of it- if you're baking something healthy of course! :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

lmao @ my face...I was talking to a coworker and trying to eat my applesauce and I just didn't want to swallow that last bite! lmao I know I had to be a sight to see :rofl: He asked if I was having a seizure!


----------



## MIZZYD

lol, I hate applesauce, yuck!!


----------



## lamago

I got my referral. Here is the info the new doc posted about himself. I'm waiting for an appointment. What do you think?

Biography

I completed my fellowship in reproductive endocrinology and infertility at the University of Pennsylvania in 2002 where I had several publications and focused my research on several aspects of infertility. I attended medical school at the American University of Beirut in Lebanon where I graduated with distinction, then completed my residency in obstetrics and gynecology at Wright Patterson Air Force Base, Wright State University, in Dayton, Ohio. I worked as director of infertility at Texas Tech University in Lubbock, Texas, from 2005 to 2010 before I joined Kaiser Permanente.

About my practice

I concentrate on helping couples with fertility problems. I also help women who have problems with fibroids, endometriosis, polycystic ovaries, diminished ovarian reserve, and tubal problems, and men with low sperm counts. I believe that the most important part of infertility treatment is giving good counseling not only about the medical treatment itself but also about the psychological and financial impact of infertility on couples enduring it. I practice infertility treatment like everything else in life  with plenty of compassion and positive energy.
How I thrive

I speak fluent French and Arabic (Lebanese). I love to travel and enjoy international music and reading about history of old civilizations and religions. I exercise four times a week at the ocean, and I love to walk on the beach.


----------



## Pirate

He seems young enough that he'll be up to date on current techniques but experienced enough that he won't just be fumbling around. As far as his academic pedigree goes, I know nothing about American University in Beirut, Penn is an Ivy so I'm sure they only accept the best of the best, and Wright State flies under the radar but is a pretty darn good medical school. He comes across a bit pompous to me in this profile, but I think profiles always come across this way, but confidence in one's skills is always a good thing in the medical profession. 

I hope this is the doctor that will have answers for you!


----------



## LillyTame

Sounds like a Match dot com profile :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

He sounds very knowledgable. I hope you like him! :thumbup:

@Lilly - lmao! As I was reading the last part, I thought, "Goodness! Does he also enjoy stargazing, swing dancing, and meaningful conversations that go on for hours?"

He honestly reminds me a lot of my friend that's a neurosurgeon. I don't necessarily think cockiness is a bad thing as long as you like him.


----------



## lamago

Lol, that's so funny. It's a match! I'll let you know how it goes hopefully I can schedule before next af.


----------



## Twag

Good luck lamago


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sounds great lamago! :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

So it's a no go before next AF. Have my appointment Feb. 4th. I guess that's the trouble with Kaiser. I remember having to wait a while for appointments but its' mostly because I asked for that specific doctor. They did tell me to bring my previous results so they don't have to re-work that which sounds great to me. They put me on the wait list just in case. Oh, and they want to see husband and me together which sounds like a good plan to me too!


----------



## Fezzle

Sounds promising- hope your next appointment goes well!


----------



## Twag

All sounds like it is moving in the right direction Lamago :thumbup: Good luck :dust:


----------



## lamago

Thanks ladies, In the meantime I've been having a slow getting back to Myfitnesspal after the Rosca. I'm still weighing in on Friday but not expecting much!


----------



## Snackimals

@lamago: 
I think the doctor sounds awesome! They do always sound kinda cocky, but... ah. I think it's part of the job. You'll know the second you meet him how you 'really' feel, is my advice. I was impressed with my REI doc based on his profile, but man did I just LOVE him in person. It all just made sense. 
I'm super confident that you are making a huge step in the right direction. I'm super excited! Especially as a woman who put 100% of her faith in her REI doctor <3 :) <3


----------



## LillyTame

I thought this was funny and had to share with someone, but I can't tell OH because he will get all butt hurt:

I made two salads yesterday...intending one for lunch today and one for tomorrow. OH thought one was for him! This morning I saw him slip it into his lunch pail!:dohh: lol I didn't say anything...I thought it was cute and funny. Love that dork :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Aww bless him


----------



## lamago

Too funny! I made a bunch of salads too by my OH pretty much leaves them alone!


----------



## Pirate

That's so sweet, Lil!


----------



## lamago

Who are the 3 ttc'ers? I know I'm one. I have a irl friend I recommended to bnb. She's starting clomid this month after ttc since feb. she had a chemical in Sept. Afm, I'm nearing the end of this cycle. I hate this time of the cycle it's so nerve wrecking


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle and I are the other two. Clandie and Lilly are the NTNPers. 

This part of the cycle is the worst. So far I've been pretty chill, but there is plenty of time left for the crazy to come out. :)


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, lamago. When are you testing if AF doesn't show?

My TWWs have been so unclear and variable, I feel like I haven't had a real TWW yet where I know I've ovulated and will either have AF or a BFP show up at the end of it. Thanks to the horror that was Cycle 2, I still fear that two weeks after I think I ovulated, nothing's going to happen either way.


----------



## lamago

I'm not sure. Trying to avoid counting days. Good thing is I have such a bad memory I actually do forget. =). I think we are very close in days tough. I'm thinking Sunday.

The two week wait uncertainty is terrible. Hopefully you don't have any repeats of those long cycles.


----------



## Pirate

lamago, we're really close too. I expect AF on Monday. The primary reason that I have a BnB ticker is so I know what day I am. Otherwise I would completely forget. :)


----------



## LillyTame

I've been purposely trying to lose track of my cycle days lol. I have a general idea where I am (in tww but we only had sex once this cycle and not in the right window), it's nice not knowing but weird after a year of knowing.


----------



## lamago

I weighed in this morning and lost 2 lbs. I cant believe it because I had a back strain and couldnt go walking.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Way to go lamago!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Woohoo, lamago!:happydance:


----------



## lamago

as for TTC. Im feeling lots of CM and usual day before AF cramping so I'm not so hopeful


----------



## Pirate

Congrats on the weight loss, lamago! When is your RE appointment?


----------



## lamago

February 4th so I will be doing another natural cycle if af shows.


----------



## lamago

OMG ladies! Look at this. I just took two tests with the dollar tree brand both positive and the digital shows pregnant! I showed DH and he said we should wait for tomorrow and test again just to be sure. He doesnt want to get excited until we confirm with blood test.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. JJ

lamago!! OMG omg omg omg OMG!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Can't wait for your retest tomorrow! :headspin:


----------



## txbiscuit

lamago!!!!! OMG!!!! Yayyyyy!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Ameli

So exciting, Lamago!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## MIZZYD

Lamago!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twag

Wow Lamago it says preggo that is it :wohoo: congratulations Hun


----------



## Fezzle

OMG- that is hard to deny it's true!!!!!


----------



## Pirate

lamago!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamago

Thanks everyone. I know everyone's positive vibes must have worked. I took it again today and it still positive. Going in to kaiser. Hopefully we get a sticky bean!


----------



## lamago

Boy my RE is good. Just making an appointment did it! I also used the softcups during O so maybe that helped. Who knows!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:Congratulations, lamago!!!!:happydance:

I totally wasn't expecting that!:dohh::haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

lamago said:


> Boy my RE is good. Just making an appointment did it! I also used the softcups during O so maybe that helped. Who knows!

Lol lamago, that's funny. 

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Pirate

lamago said:


> Boy my RE is good. Just making an appointment did it! I also used the softcups during O so maybe that helped. Who knows!

Maybe I need to make an appointment with your doc! :haha:


----------



## lamago

You're not out until the witch arrives!


----------



## lamago

I started a journal!


----------



## lamago

Still waiting for our next baby I see!


----------



## Twag

Lamago he doesn't want to take the excitement of your bfp away just yet


----------



## lamago

I can share!:happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::kiss:Congratulations, Twag! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

Welcome Elliot!!! And Congrats Twag!!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay! Our first baby boy! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Ameli

Congrats Twag and welcome Elliot!


----------



## lamago

Congratulations twag! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! So glad Elliot is finally here! :wohoo:

Congrats, Twag!


----------



## Pirate

Congrats, Twag!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome Elliot!! Way to go TwagMomma!


----------



## txbiscuit

@Lilly - my compliments on the first post. I particularly like the little Clandie smiley. 

Spoiler
I hope this thread stays alive in some incarnation, since it's where I "met" many of you.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> @Lilly - my compliments on the first post.

Thank you for noticing! https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/thanks/bow-down-thank-you-smiley-emoticon.gifI hope we'll have all baby smilies one day :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Thank you ladies 
I am very blessed he is perfect <3


----------



## lamago

We'll keep it alive txbiscuit!


----------



## mrsnorcal

Hey, Ladies! :hi:

I am back after NTNP for 7 months...can I re-join?


----------



## Fezzle

Blast from the past! :hi:


----------



## lamago

Ha! I just noticed the BFP on the first page! :happydance:

Tahnks!


----------



## txbiscuit

:wave: Welcome back!


----------



## Ameli

:hi: mrsnorcal! Welcome back to TTCLand!


----------



## Twag

Introducing my gorgeous son Elliot
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9263566afd6ed24a919c97992b890d12.jpg


----------



## Mrs. JJ

He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh Twag, he's perfect! What a stunner!


----------



## Fezzle

So sweet!


----------



## Ameli

Aww, Twag he is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## lamago

Amazing! What a cute pic!


----------



## Twag

He constantly looks this angelic <3 at times i just check he is alive & real lol


----------



## MIZZYD

OMG he is perfect!!! Congrats!!


----------



## lamago

Twag, I imagine I'll feel just that way. It's so unbelievable. But doesn't going through delivery help with the believability ;)


----------



## Twag

I know this will sound silly but i really do not remember the delivery all that much it is like having my gorgeous boy has erased the pain element of the moment lol


----------



## lamago

Good! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, what a beautiful baby! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Thank you we think he is gorgeous but then we are biased lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

MASSIVE Congrats, lamago!!!!!

Congrats Twag, and welcome to Baby Elliot!

Sorry I've been gone, really been working like crazy. On one hand I feel nuts for voluntarily agreeing to the collection of things that has led to me feeling insane on a daily basis, conversely, I'm grateful for it. I will try to update my journal later today or this weekend. Definitely still NTNP, definitely not remotely optimistic about any of it. Trying to sort out whether to downgrade from NTNP to just not trying, but not bent out of shape about it, think I'm just accepting that I have no control in this department and cannot science my way out of it. Lamago's BFP is evidence supporting my theory. It will happen (or not) when it does (or doesn't). There's not a helluva lot any of us can do, in most cases, to change anything about that fact!


----------



## txbiscuit

Glad to see you back and hear that everything is OK Clandie. It's good that work is keeping you busy, as long as it's not keeping you *too* busy. 

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! It's almost the one-year anniversary of this thread. <3


----------



## MIZZYD

Happy Valentine's Day girls!


----------



## Ameli

Happy Valentine's Day, Ladies!!


----------



## Snackimals

Feliz Dia de San Valentin Señoritas!!! <3 <3 <3

Eat lots of goodies, in honor of love!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I wish I could have chocolate!!! Happy Valentine's ladies!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> It's almost the one-year anniversary of this thread. <3

I didn't even notice that! Wow, a year! Where did the time go?!


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies. I wanted to say hello and let u know I'm doing good. I'm going to start a ttc journal once were there again but in the mean time I'm stalking all of you and will keep posting here for support. Thanks for everything! 

Also, turns out our second sac was likely a clot as the miscarriage started. So one angel for me. Hopefully next times a charm. 

Still not 100% but getting better. I'm going to take it easy this time with ttc, I told hubs I would relax more. Also going back to fs once I can since insurance covers me now. Sigh. Just seems anything that can happen, happens to me.


----------



## Twag

Oh Lamago hunny i am so sorry :hugs: take it easy xx


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm glad to hear that you're doing OK lamago. I've been thinking about you a lot. We're here for you and are glad that you're sticking around. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, lamago. Glad you're going to have a TTC journal!


----------



## Ameli

Thank you for updating us, Lamago. :hugs: I'll be following you on your journal when you start it.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:hugs: Lamago


----------



## Pirate

Thanks for the update, lamago! Big hugs for you!


----------



## lamago

Thanks everyone. I started my journal. It's a real bummer, imagine if I had done it two weeks ago. sigh.


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope everyone is doing well. I know we mostly keep up with each other on our journals, but I also like when we can chat as a group. Would anyone be interested in another photo challenge?


----------



## Snackimals

:thumbup: I'm IN. Great idea!


----------



## LillyTame

Snaaaack! There you are! I were starting to wonder, I know you had a busy dance weekend, but still! Welcome back :friends:

I would be down for a photo challenge.:thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

You have no idea Lil... I had a crazy weekend, full of indicators that I am way past 'my prime' physically, and need to chill the f*$#-out! I have the gnarly-est sun burns right now... It's like I'm white or something. And, I even think the sun brought out a little of that 'Hitler Mustache' look that Texas warned us about :(
-Did that go away Texas?

Miss you too! Must go catch up with your THREE journals <3


----------



## Fezzle

I'm in!


----------



## MIZZYD

I am in for a photo challenge.


----------



## lamago

Sounds good, I'm in.


----------



## Pirate

I'd do a photo challenge too!


----------



## txbiscuit

Woohoo! I will start a thread on Thursday and come up with a list of ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs::happydance:*Congratulations new mommy Mrs. JJ!*:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! A new baby! :wohoo:

Congrats, Mrs JJ!


----------



## lamago

Yay mrs jj.. Congrats


----------



## MIZZYD

So excited for lil Jameson!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Awwwwww thank you!! :cloud9:


----------



## Fezzle

Hey, buddies- where is this photo challenge then? :tease:


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> Hey, buddies- where is this photo challenge then? :tease:

:haha: That's what I was thinking as I was scrolling down!

tx, if you are too slammed to run the challenge...I was thinking how about each week one person gives the photo challenge for the week? We can alternate...go in alphabetical order (by screen name) or something.


----------



## txbiscuit

Y'all have figured out my alternate personality - Forgetful Jones. 

I have a list ready, but taking turns sounds kind of fun. Thoughts?


----------



## Fezzle

What photo challenges have you done already? I am up for taking a turn!


----------



## Pirate

Either works for me! :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sounds fun!


----------



## lamago

HI Ladies, just checking in to say hello. Things are finally settling down for me. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi lamago! :wave: Things are going well here. 

And I am going to start the photo challenge group. Now.


----------



## txbiscuit

OK, I finally posted the photo challenge:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/just-fun/2158615-closed-photo-challenge.html

Please help me re-word the first post if you can; I was tripping over my words. A wordsmith I am not.


----------



## ClandestineTX

How's everyone doing these days?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Good, just busy with the little man. How're you Clandie?? I haven't had a chance to get caught up in your journal.


----------



## Pirate

ClandestineTX said:


> How's everyone doing these days?

I'd give an update but I'm pretty sure you already know everything! :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

Currently: sick and a tiny bit grumpy.
In general/overall: very very happy. 

I just realized I have to make cupcakes for a baby shower this weekend. I hope I am no longer contagious by Saturday.


----------



## LillyTame

Also currently grumpy, but feeling a little better since I got my earrings, LOVE THEM!

TTC in June, mainly prepping for wedding and trying to lose weight. :thumbup::coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

Right now a bit distracted from TTC because OH is between his jobs now and we're making the most of the time by going away a couple times and doing more fun things in our city too. Plus now starting to seriously think of starting the house hunt. But, still annoyed that my ovulation is questionable- I feel more confident with my current Dr in sorting it out though.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Mrs. JJ... not much in my journal, trying Femara now... while it seemed to correct my super-late ovulation (CD 50 last unmedicated cycle to CD 12 this time - we think)... doesn't seem to have knocked me up yet. But was only first medicated cycle, so 5 more with my regular doc before seeing a FS/RE, which I hope won't be needed. I'm just busy with life, so so so far behind on everyone's journals, which is why I asked for updates here!

@Pirate, I think I am current :) Our other bumping budies may not be, though!

@txbiscuit, sorry you are sick! I also hope you don't infect the baby shower guests, even though that would be a little hilarious. Very glad to hear you are "very very happy" :)

@Lilly, I saw your earrings and I LOVE them, too! I have a thing for sapphires, also!

@Fezzle, I love what you've been saying about your new doctor too! I think house hunting is so exciting, I hope you will keep us updated on it! And I totally feel you on "did I O, yet?" even though I swear we used to make fun of those ladies ages ago... of course, ones who really did and didn't get really obvious signs.


----------



## Twag

All good here loving being a mummy not loving being back at work &#55357;&#56862; or the fact that my baby boy if growing up so fast and is 3 months old on Saturday &#55357;&#56862; but he is gorgeous


----------



## Fezzle

I'll definitely keep you all updated on house hunting once it really gets going! We've had a bit of a change of focus lately where originally we had been planning to look in the south part of the city, but now we're thinking it might be better to stay in the area we are now! I like where we are now because it's so close to my work. I think OH likes the idea of staying around here just because he hates change.


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle said:


> I think OH likes the idea of staying around here just because he hates change.

This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hey - most people do! The more time I spend with my mom and pup at the park and working locally at the junior college, the more enamored I am with this little town Hubster found for us.


----------



## Fezzle

Seriously- he got a phone call this morning and said it was bad news- I thought it was about his father who had a cancer biopsy recently, but it was that his hairdresser has left the place he goes and now he has to find a new one. 

I'd like this area if it was a bit cooler and had more things in walking distance like cafés, but there is a nice pub here and a few decent places that are about a 20-25 min walk. And it's easy to get to the city centre and also on the motorway out of town. Plus a great leisure centre. Mostly though I am lazy and like that I can sleep later and just pop in and out of work if I need to.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I do that with the junior college campus! It's a 15 minute drive, because of traffic lights, but is less than 5 miles away! There's a lot to be said for being able to hop over to work (and right back home).


----------



## LillyTame

Count down to Jayla is here for MIZZYD, then it will be Snack's turn! :happydance:

The sad news is we don't have anyone after Snack :nope: 5 of us still waiting for our sticky beans :coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

We must be due another one soon!

lamago- how are you doing?


----------



## LillyTame

lamago was the 1st one to come to mind for me too! I think she has a good chance of being next :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

We need some BFP action in here stat!

I saw a pregnant sorority girl today. My first instinct was to hate in her general direction, but then I thought about how hard it would be to be a pregnant college student and decided to rein in my cray. Still, I wish one of my BnB buds would get some of that baby dust!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I will almost definitely not be the next BFP - assuming the current estimate of ovulation is correct... we only had sex exactly one time from O-3 to O+1... on ovulation day, itself (and may have been too late at that point).


----------



## Ameli

:hi: Everyone! I have been the worst about getting on here. I am going to try to do a little catching up on journals tonight and tomorrow! I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## MIZZYD

FX for a BFP soon!!!


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies. I'm doing good. Sad to think I would be next if I hadn't filled up the title with 1 angel. :/. 

Anyways I'm should be ovulating soon so fx. I finally go to see re and he's having me repeat a bunch of tests. Hopefully we have a plan for next cycle. I'm so ready to be a momma. Been trying to confine hubs to get a puppy.


----------



## Fezzle

Looks like you should see a temperature jump soon after that +OPK! Fx this is the cycle for your rainbow baby. Good luck with the next round of tests. :hugs:

I'm feeling pessimistic about my chances of getting a BFP soon- if this cycle doesn't work, there's a chance OH will be away for my next fertile period, and I'll be away for the one after that.


----------



## Pirate

I do hope we get some BFP action soon! 

I'm sort of having a rough time and feeling sorry for myself. Mother's day is hitting me hard. Two years ago I though I would be pregnant by Mother's day last year and on Mother's day last year I thought for sure I would have a baby by Mother's day this year, or at least be pregnant. It doesn't help that I know four people IRL who have had babies in the last two weeks and at least 5 more by the end of summer. End of pity party.


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: That is one thing that's good about being an American in the UK- I don't really notice mothers day when it happens in March here, but then in May when I need to remember to tell my mom happy mothers day, there aren't reminders everywhere about it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ohhhh a puppy! They are the best starter babies! And honestly, not too far off. Down side is they walk and teeth and potty train all at once! Up side is that you can leave them alone in a crate without being sent off to jail!


----------



## Pirate

ClandestineTX said:


> Ohhhh a puppy! They are the best starter babies! And honestly, not too far off. Down side is they walk and teeth and potty train all at once! Up side is that you can leave them alone in a crate without being sent off to jail!

I loved raising Ziggie from a puppy. Having said that I will never own a puppy again. :rofl:


----------



## lamago

Oh no! That kinda scares me. That must be why my husband can't be convinced!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I spent years trying to delay Hubster getting a puppy, and my mom warned me it would end up my responsibility... no one has apparently told the dog that he is supposed to be my husband's. He thinks he's mine, for sure. I am not opposed to getting another one, but prefer to wait until we have a human child old enough to appreciate it (maybe 4-5 years old)... assuming I can ever have one of those.


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations, MIZZYD!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ameli

Congrats Mizzy!!!! :) :wohoo:


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats MIZZY!! :happydance: Jayla is lovely. :cloud9:


----------



## lamago

Congratz Mizzy!!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx ladies, I am in love with her!!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Mizzy welcome little one <3


----------



## Pirate

Congrats, Mizzy!


----------



## LillyTame

:pink: *CONGRATULATIONS To SNACKIMALS!* :pink:


We are still waiting on more details like name :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

Congrats, Snackimals!! Welcome to the world, Kitty!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Snack! Welcome, Kitty!

(Ok, all the babies are born- it's time to get more bumps in here!)


----------



## txbiscuit

BEST WISHES TO SNACKIMALS AND MR. SNACKIMALS!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> (Ok, all the babies are born- it's time to get more bumps in here!)

Yes! That's what I was thinking when I was updating, fez :thumbup: I'm hoping we don't have more than a couple of weeks without new bumps! :hugs:[-o&lt;

Speaking of which...let me get started on this water so I can get some decent CM this cycle! https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/drink/bottled-water-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## Mrs. JJ

YAY Snack and Kitty!!!!!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Snack hey Kitty welcome to the world xx


----------



## lamago

Congratulations Snack!!


----------



## LillyTame

:bfp::happydance:*Congratulations, lamago!*:happydance::bfp:


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay! Hopefully this is the start of another wave of BFPs. Congrats lamago!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats Lamago


----------



## Ameli

Yay, Lamago!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Lamago!!


----------



## lamago

Thanks I'm excited!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LAMAGO!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats- so excited for you!


----------



## lamago

Just starting to set in. Going to try to stay calm this time. Fx for a very sticky bean.


----------



## Ameli

:hi: I just wanted to check in on all of you ladies! How is everyone doing?


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Ameli :flower: Nothing new for me...still waiting to get knocked up and married, which ever happens first lol :coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

We're waiting to hear about OH's SA results. My hormones are normal now, but I still have a Day 21 test next week to see if I'm ovulating. I've had 3 normal AFs in a row now though so feeling optimistic! Once we've done that, we can get our referral to the fertility clinic and see what the next step is. I think I'm in my fertile time now though so Fx we won't need it!


----------



## MIZZYD

I am doing well!! Enjoying being a mommy. How are you?


----------



## Pirate

Nothing new here either. Rapidly approaching two years off of birth control, but that's not a happy anniversary.


----------



## Twag

Hi :wave: busy my end fitting in full time work and a baby but loving being a mummy and cannot believe my baby boy is nearly 6 months old :( 

He can now sit on his own, drinks water out of a cup (normal cup I might add) still BFeeding, just starting weaning and still doesn't sleep through the night but I don't mind means extra cuddles for mummy <3


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm super busy and tired right now, but otherwise we're all good. 

Is lamago back from Spain yet?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Nothing here at all. Another birthday, another cycle... still on Femara and progesterone, nothing particularly exciting.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Life is good over here. Jameson is 4 months old now (how did that happen already!?!) and I'm enjoying every minute!

Curious to hear how Lamago is doing...


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs. JJ said:


> Curious to hear how Lamago is doing...

Me too! I can't wait for an update. Hope she is having fun though and not worrying too much.


----------



## Ameli

Also, anyone (Lilly, Tx?) hear from Snackimals lately?
Will we ever get to see a photo of her baby?


----------



## LillyTame

I talked to her a few days ago. They are having a rough patch...just normal getting used to baby stuff. I'll ask her for an official update and pic :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Tell Snack hi from us! 

To update my last post- OH's sperm is normal. Yay! That's all we know. They're going to send him his results though.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Awesome Fezzle!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think in this TTC game "normal" is always welcome! Congrats Fezzle! (And Mr. Fezzle)


----------



## lamago

Hi! I'm still in Spain doing lots of worrying but hoping and keeping fx for sticky bean. I keep getting little spots of brownish cm so that worries me. I have sore boobs on and off but other than that pretty normal. I have US scheduled two days from now when I return at 7wks. Time moves so slowly. I will get a sticky bean. I will get a sticky bean.!


----------



## ClandestineTX

lamago said:


> Hi! I'm still in Spain doing lots of worrying but hoping and keeping fx for sticky bean. I keep getting little spots of brownish cm so that worries me. I have sore boobs on and off but other than that pretty normal. I have US scheduled two days from now when I return at 7wks. Time moves so slowly. I will get a sticky bean. I will get a sticky bean.!


:dust: sticky bean :dust:
:dust: sticky bean :dust:
:dust: sticky bean :dust:


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm just gonna leave this here. (No comment.)

https://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/kerri-lohmeier-justin-maternity


----------



## Fezzle

:haha: I've seen those posted a few times now- the ones with the ice cream crack me up.


----------



## Pirate

Hilarious!


----------



## lamago

That's kinda creepy too! Did any of you mom do photo shoots?


----------



## txbiscuit

I didn't do any professional photos. I wish I had!


----------



## Twag

No photo shoot here either wish I had done though :(


----------



## MIZZYD

I didn't do one either.


----------



## Ameli

I didn't either. I think I remember Mrs. JJ doing some though.


----------



## LillyTame

I think only Mrs. JJ and Snack


----------



## lamago

Thats so interesting. I dont think Id feel comfortable being overweight and all.


----------



## LillyTame

Once you get farther along I think if you just found something comfortable and cute to wear you may be up for it. I'm overweight too and I'm hoping I'll be up to taking pics when my time comes.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lilly and lamago (and a note to my overweight, insecure self) - if you want them - get them. For you. For your baby. Your pregnancies will be special because they are yours, no matter what you weigh. 

I hate that I was so thyroid bloated/ swollen and HUGE in my wedding photos, but glad I hired someone to capture that landmark in time. We had a fucking blast and my fatness wasn't big enough to hide that. I feel like maternity photos are the same way - just find a photographer you love, who is sensitive to your feelings (and good at lighting and flattering angles).


----------



## lamago

Thanks Clandie. You are so right! I think when the time comes maybe i'll be more used to it. It's hard to imagine what I will look like!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yep, I did one and I'm sooooo glad I did!

Lamago, I felt more confident with my big baby belly then I've ever felt in my life. It takes time though, I didn't feel that way until my belly got obvious which wasn't til like 6 months. I miss that confidence, after baby is no picnic, I feel awful!


----------



## lamago

Sounds nice. I'll just have to be more patient. Right now I'm 10 w and not noticing any differences.


----------



## txbiscuit

MrsJJ, I am just now starting to feel comfortable in my own skin again. Even still, I'm not sure I'll ever be as confident in my appearance as I was pre-pregnancy. (Not that I was ever all that confident to begin with...)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

You'll get there lamago!!!

Tx - thank you for saying that, I need to hear it!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::bfp:Congratulations to ClandestineTX:bfp::happydance:


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay!! We have multiple preggos* in here again! Congrats Cland!

*also, sorry. I know you hate that word.


----------



## Pirate

This makes me so happy!


----------



## lamago

Congratulations ClandestineTX!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Clandestine!!! I am happy for you!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, everyone. Still not out of the woods. Waiting for U/S report from the weekend, spotting/ light bleeding is back to just spotting, but super anxious and just waiting to see what happens. Please keep your FX for me.


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh, Clandie- it makes it so real with your name in the title! Keeping my Fx extra tight for you!


----------



## MIZZYD

I have my FX for you!!!


----------



## Twag

Congrats Clandie keeping fingers crossed


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lining was only 4.9 mm, which is less than the ideal of 8-14 mm... but it's not so low that it's completely impossible. Still super nervous mostly just spotting (since late Friday night) with one to two light bleeding episodes per day. Trying to just accept that it will be what it will be. Had another beta drawn today that will come back tomorrow afternoon/ early evening - trying to do work and not obsess too much.


----------



## lamago

I know it's hard not to obsess. We'll help you out by obsessing a little ourselves.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:)


----------



## txbiscuit

I just wanted to check in on lamago and see how everyone else is doing. It's crazy that this thread has been alive for more than 19 months now!


----------



## lamago

I know it is crazy. I'm doing good so far. I'm 17weeks 1 Day today. I'm not showing at all and still fit into all my clothes. Only development is I seem to be getting headaches everyday. Makes it really hard to work!


----------



## LillyTame

Tx, when I was updating I was thinking I cant believe we have SIX babies! :happydance:

lamago, what's your due date?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think everyone knows my situation didn't work out. Second +OPK (a week since the first), but no idea if I will actually ovulate. Waiting for CD 1 to roll around to restart Femara, etc. About six months remaining before I'm no longer willing to TTC anymore, so I made a new ticker.


----------



## lamago

My due date is March 16! Great ticker Clandie!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ooooh, another St. Pat's baby! I love it!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm so excited for you, lamago!

I'm somewhere mid-cycle, though I feel like my fertile symptoms started and then went away, so I'm hoping it's not a long one. I've been doing the Clear Blue digi OPKs and have had a flashing smiley face (which is supposed to indicate the oestrogen rise right before the LH rise) for 6 days. Next cycle, I'm starting Clomid, so since I'm assuming this one will be a flop, I'm eager to get it over with!


----------



## MIZZYD

19 months?? Wow, that's pretty cool!!

I've read most of your journals, but when it comes to writing something I either forget what I was going to write or Little Mizzy starts to cry, lol. It's like she knows. 

BTW, we have our first bday next month!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Our first bubba will be one! :cry: <<<happy tears


----------



## lamago

I can't believe it. 1 year!


----------



## txbiscuit

It's so hard to believe! :cry:


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, since I don't have an official journal. I wanted to report my 20 week marker. Just looking fatter now but not really pregnant. I think maybe I feel movement but can't be sure. Repeat anatomy scan next Friday! :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! Really happy for you, lamago! So do you have an idea of sex?

AF just came for me so starting Clomid tomorrow. Right now I'm feeling really optimistic about it so let's hope it works!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats lamago!!!


AFM... somewhere in the TWW. Defending my dissertation this afternoon, definitely first TWW I really am not paying much attention to anything.


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats lamago! I hope the scan goes well. You're having a boy, right?

We need a set of twins in here. Fezzle? Lil?

Things are going pretty well with us. We're planning Ellie's birthday party now. Hard to believe that this time last year I was so desperate to go into labor.


----------



## Fezzle

I would love twins!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: Happy 20wks, lamago!


----------



## lamago

ClandestineTX said:


> Congrats lamago!!!
> 
> 
> AFM... somewhere in the TWW. Defending my dissertation this afternoon, definitely first TWW I really am not paying much attention to anything.

Good luck on your defense! That's an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Twag

Happy 20 Weeks Lamago :)

Great work Clandie good luck hope it goes well :thumbup:

OMG Ellie is one already where has the time gone :(

Elliot will be 9 months on Monday how the hell did that happen :(

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE


----------



## ClandestineTX

Defense passed with distinction! I have one small project to wrap up and edits on the paper version of my dissertation and then... I will be Clandepedia, Ph.D. :)


----------



## Twag

Way to go Clandie :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## txbiscuit

Congratulations Clandie! That's awesome!

Twag, Elliot looks just darling in your new profile picture.


----------



## txbiscuit

Another BFP!! :happydance:

Congrats Fezzle!


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, tx! And thanks for the cycle buddy support! 

OH and I are so excited but hesitant to get too excited yet!

I'm pretty sure it's not twins since I had a scan on CD12 and just had one dominant follie, unless they're monozygotic. I would be more than thrilled with one healthy baby though.

So, Lilly can have the twins!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Fezzle :happy dance:


----------



## Ameli

Ahhh, heading to Fezzle's journal! Congrats!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Again! =)


----------



## LillyTame

:wohoo::yipee::happydance:*CONGRATULATIONS to FEZZLE!*:happydance::yipee::wohoo:

*I just teared up! :cry:*


----------



## Fezzle

OMG- I never thought I'd see my name in the title! Thanks all!


----------



## Twag

Hugs Fezzle xx


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, Twag


----------



## LillyTame

*Happy New Year!*​

You ladies are all so very AWESOME! I wish you a happy and healthy and GREAT year! :hugs: :friends:


----------



## txbiscuit

Happy new year!

I've been quiet lately b/c Ellie has started to climb. It's a bit of a constant battle to prevent head injuries. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lamago

Happy New Year! Climbing omg sounds scary for mommy but I'm sure she's loving it!


----------



## Twag

Happy New Year everyone

TX we also have climbing and have had quite a few head bumps :(


----------



## Ameli

Happy New Year, ladies. Just wanted to say hi and hope you're all well!


----------



## Twag

Happy New Year ladies

Happy 1st Birthday Ameli and Baby Abi :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

Thanks, Twag! Baby Elliot is not far behind. This year has flown by. I miss this thread!


----------



## Twag

I know under a month now until he turns one seems like only yesterday he was born the time has flown by :( just wish it would slow down a little bit for me to catch up!

Hope everyone is doing well? I miss this group also


Spoiler
we are TTC#2 eeek still VERY early days and I am very nervous about it but we will see how it goes (TTC is not as easy the second time around ha ha)


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::dust:


----------



## lamago

Wow, almost a year! Time goes fast and slow at the same time counting weeks and all. It's crazy! 

yay for spoiler! How long did it take u to get your period back? FX and lots of fairy dust!

Happy new year!


----------



## LillyTame

lamago! You have a ticker! I love it! :happydance: Almost there!


----------



## lamago

Lol. I tought it was about time! Only 10 weeks to go :/


----------



## MIZZYD

10 more weeks!!! How exciting!!


----------



## Twag

Wohoo only 10 weeks to go Lamago the most exciting time :happydance:

AF arrived the day I moved Elliot into his own room even though I was still breastfeeding so he was just over 6 months old then - apparently there are triggers in the mothers body that will cause it to start AF again being no longer breastfeeding, No longer co-sleeping or baby wearing for me it was no longer co-sleeping and tbh they are pretty regular but OMG so much more painful and heavy than they ever were before (AF is here now boo)


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- great ticker, lamago!


----------



## lamago

Yea, it's getting pretty exciting now. Hard to stay focused! Sorry about the painful AF's, so weird what the body does! Did Elliot sleep in the bed with you until 6 months?


----------



## LillyTame

I wish I could cosleep, but I don't see that in our future as my OH snooooooores something fierce! :dohh:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> I know under a month now until he turns one seems like only yesterday he was born the time has flown by :( just wish it would slow down a little bit for me to catch up!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well? I miss this group also
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> we are TTC#2 eeek still VERY early days and I am very nervous about it but we will see how it goes (TTC is not as easy the second time around ha ha)

I'm sure you meant this differently than it sounds to some of us LTTTCers. Telling me that TTC#2 is "not as easy" after I've gone through more than two years of TTC#1 plus a MC kind of makes you sound like an asshole.


----------



## txbiscuit

Cland - I'm sure Twag did not mean anything hurtful by her comment. She was WTT/TTC since 2010. She had a different journey than the LTTTC folks in here, but she knows what it means to wait. I think one thing that makes this group special is that none of us would ever intentionally hurt the feelings of the others. I think it's OK for us to playfully call the 17-year-old who gets pregnant from a drunken one night stand an "asshole," but it's really not acceptable for us to call each other names. We have each others' best interests at heart. 

Lil - you'd be surprised about the snoring. Ellie loves napping with OH, and he sounds like a freight train when he sleeps. She greatly prefers his snoring to white noise or music. :haha:

lamago - I can't believe you're already in the home stretch. Do you have Zeus' room decorated yet?


----------



## Fezzle

Having read Twag's journal a few days ago, I took it to mean more about her feelings of ambivalence over having another one since she can't imagine loving another baby as much as Elliot than the actual trying, but I don't want to put words in her mouth! 

Emotionally, I imagine the stress of TTC would be less in some ways- knowing that no matter what happens, you have a child, and knowing your body has the ability to get pregnant and have a healthy baby, but OMG, getting OH to BD enough in my fertile time is hard enough now though- I can't imagine how much harder it would be if we had a baby making us more tired.


----------



## LillyTame

Ouch, Cland! I think tx and fez summed things up pretty well. I just wanted to add TTC #1 was no walk in the park for Twag. And in her journal she has expressed her concerns and doubts about TTC#2. I think her quick blurb here was taken out of context, but I understand your frustration as well.

Let's just try to take everyone's feelings into consideration. Sometimes it's hard to tiptoe around people in a different situation than your own. My eyes have been opened to things that I wouldn't have taken a 2nd thought to saying if someone on this site hadn't mentioned that it makes them upset.

I don't want to censor anyone. We've always been a very honest group, but I think we can be a little nicer than that when dealing with each other.

Group hug, ladies....pleeeeease! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

tx, maybe it's because the baby hears it before they are born...so maybe it's soothing to them. Hmmmmm food for thought!


----------



## txbiscuit

Lil, we can't start hugging in here like a bunch of hippies or Snack will never come back. :haha: Well said, though. 

It is a cold and rainy day here. I don't feel like doing anything! I am ready for it to be fall or spring again.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I said what I felt and I know I'm not the only one on here that had that reaction to it.


----------



## txbiscuit

Twag - AF returned for me two weeks after Ellie slept through the night the first time. I was still BF full time. My friend with 7 mo twins stopped BFing exclusively at 1.5 months and now only BFs twice a day, but her AF hasn't returned yet. I am jealous, although I bet her body doesn't want her to get pregnant again so soon after twins.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Lil, we can't start hugging in here like a bunch of hippies or Snack will never come back. :haha: Well said, though.

:haha:

Cland, maybe when you've had time to cool you'll come back. 

This is a group with ladies in different situations. Some have had MCs, some have never gotten a BFP at all, some will be trying for number two, some can't imagine having a #2, some are still trying to get from the BFP to #1 in arms. Going forward let's just try A. to be considerate of those in different situations than ourselves and B. if you respond to something insensitive, which is totally appropriate because how else will the offender know they offended, just try to consider that the intent was not to offend. The person said what they said because they need support as well in their situation.


----------



## Pirate

I think that we have all learned two important things here. First that words have meaning and can hurt people and that we should really pause to consider the impact our words can have on others. Second we need to remember that diplomacy is an essential skill when you are a member of a group that is as diverse as this one.

As for me, in the time I have been a member of BnB, have seen things that have made me angry or maybe even hurt my feelings a little bit, but Twag's spoiler was the first time that anything I've read on this site has reduced me to an ugly cry. While I am positive that she did not write her statement with any intent to hurt someone, it doesn't make it hurt any less. I also believe that it was in poor taste to lament that TTC a second child was more difficult than the first in a group where half of the members are still STC their first child or have given up altogether. Words can hurt. Think about what you say before you say it. 

Since other's have been so quick to call out Clandie and defend Twag, I would like to take a minute to defend Clandie. First, I will acknowledge and concede that implying that someone is an asshole in a public forum is not a very diplomatic thing to do. That being said, I do agree completely with her sentiment. Clandie was obviously very hurt by Twag's words. And while I haven't spoken to Clandie about this and can't know for sure, I can only assume that her words came from a place of deep hurt and a bitterness that can only be acquired by spending a lot of time in the trenches of infertility with little chance of success. People who are STC don't need yet another glowing reminder of the failure of their reproductive systems.

So with as supportive as this group has been for me for long time, it seems we have come to a point where we are defending one member's feelings and saying that they are ok while simultaneously hanging another member out to dry by implying that her feelings are wrong or have less value. That's not ok in my book. I'm not saying that everything always has to be rainbows and glitter, I'm just saying that if a group is truly supportive of one another, all members' feelings have to be equally valued and acknowledged as valid, and that definitely wasn't the case here.

All that being said, as soon as I post this response I plan to unsubscribe from this thread and respectfully request that my name be removed from the first page of the thread. I no longer feel like this thread can support me where I am right now since I have very little in common with anyone on this thread anymore. I am in a completely different place than half of the thread and the worst nightmare of the other half. So I will fade quietly to stage left. 

I wish you all success and the best of luck whether you are trying to conceive your first, second, or seventh. If you take nothing else from this post, please remember that words can hurt. Peace.


----------



## Twag

I am so very very sorry if I upset anyone that was not my intention at all in anyway shape or form :(

TTC is hard and I feel for you all and I follow you all hoping every cycle you get a bfp

I purely meant having sex at all was hard 

I really am so upset that I upset anyone and feel awful :( 

Again so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I am sitting here in tears that I caused anyone hurt and pain 

Gawd I am f*cking stupid and so didn't mean to hurt anyone


----------



## txbiscuit

Ok, I take it back. We need to bring out the group hugs. Ameli might even need to bring in some of her weird flowery hugs. 

Clandie, Pirate - If you see this: No one here would ever intentionally want to hurt anyone else in this group. I'm sorry that you felt this thread had become hostile. I know that is the last thing I want for this group. 

Twag - Thanks so much for your apology. I was pretty certain you hadn't intended to hurt anyone with your offhanded comment. 

As for me, I didn't intend to jump on one person or single them out. I just feel very protective of this thread, and I wanted to make sure that it stayed a friendly place. Of course, I also want people to feel free to bitch/moan/cry in here, keeping in mind that sometimes we'll have challenges that may not make sense to everyone else. I just don't think it's helpful to attribute malice to every thoughtless remark one of us makes. :flower:

Anyway. Let's not let this bring us down. At the end of the day, we're all smart, funny, strong women who just want to support each other.


----------



## LillyTame

I knew this was going to happen. I knew it would be considered that we were defending Twag and attacking Cland and that's why I said over and over again that I understand where Cland was coming from, it was just how she said it that seemed a bit harsh.

But I'm done. If you want to leave the group, so be it. I wish everyone that leaves the group all the best and I will still follow you individually and cheer you on because I want nothing more than for us all to have a happy ending no matter what that ending holds for us as individuals.

I will removed ClandestineTX and Pirate from the 1st page.

:flower:


----------



## Twag

Oh god I feel awful that people are leaving because of what I posted I truly did not mean to upset anyone in fact my whole reasoning for putting it in spoilers was so it would not upset anyone.
The wording was bad and truly wasn't meant how it ended up coming across. I purely meant from having to do the sex point of view and due to me rushing it came out wrong :(

I know I don't post often but I always follow you all and I am always rooting for you all

Please don't leave the group if anyone should it should be me :(

Clandestine & Pirate ladies I feel like the worst form of an arsehole right now and I can only apologise again I am so sorry :( xx


----------



## lamago

I'm sorry to see or little group shaken. Hopefully we can move forward with all of us or foollowing individually if needed. Thanks twag for the apology, I must admit I had the tought "wow". I hope its not harder than it already was for me, but I know how u were one of the last in your first to get pregnant. Try not to be to hard on yourself.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, lamago, for reminding me to thank twag for apologizing.

Thank you, Twag. I was so busy trying to hold on to others I didn't say thank you to you for apologizing. I know you didn't mean anything by your comment and I wish it hadn't hurt the other ladies the way that it did. We're all human and we not only all make mistakes but we interpret things differently. :hugs:

I want this to be a safe place for us ALL to talk about our journeys. Everyone here needs to be understanding that we are at different points in our journeys. If someone says something inconsiderate it is totally ok to point it out, but without being too harsh. If you are unsure if an approach is too harsh then please take it to a private message and individuals can hash it out there.

I love you ladies, it's been TWO YEARS! I don't want to see anyone leave and I don't want to see anyone hurt. Some times if we just talk things out instead of reacting on pure emotion we can come to an understanding. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, change of subject! I'm gonna test...just to change the mood in here :winkwink: I'm only 5dpo (ignore the ticker its a day ahead for some reason), but I've been dying to take one of my surepredict test just to make sure I don't get any evaps :winkwink: I'll post my result.


----------



## LillyTame

BFN! Which we expected! :haha: But that's good...I won't be worrying about evaps when it's really time. :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Good to know that we can get excited if you get a squinter!

Random: I ran into an ex-boyfriend at Target. Ellie had taken her shoes off in the car, but she had on thick warm socks and I haven't felt like fighting a battle in the parking lot. Ex-BF looked at Ellie, said "no shoes" and f**king shook his head and went "Tsk-tsk." I wanted to punch him in his dumb face. Ugh. Troll.


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! What a dick! does he have kids?


----------



## txbiscuit

He does have one. He was always kind of a jerk. It doesn't surprise me he's turning into a complete dick as he gets older.


----------



## lamago

Lol, that is tOo funny, the things ppl look at.


----------



## LillyTame

Happy 31 weeks, lamago!

He obviously just didnt have anything better to say :roll: I swear some people just HAVE to speak! Sometimes at work I'm just NOT in a talkative mood, ok most of the time :haha: but I've noticed more people are the silence is awkward type than the silence is golden type.


----------



## Fezzle

What a fucking penis, tx!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yes, I am of the "if you don't have anything nice to say, keep you damn mouth shut" mindset, especially when it comes to dealing with exes. 

I came into work early this morning for a meeting, so I get to leave early today. :happydance: I have had a crazy overwhelming amount of work to do lately, so it will be nice to have an afternoon off.


----------



## Fezzle

I've only dated one guy other than OH in my current city, but I use "dated" loosely as we only went on 5 dates. He was the 35 year old virgin! I've only seen him once and I was in a car so he didn't see me!

Enjoy your afternoon off! I was working all day, but it was all done in a coffee shop and then a cafe.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm jealous! I want to leave early *pout*


----------



## txbiscuit

Leaving early was great. Working from a coffee shop would be a close second. 

Fezzle, I'm not sure I've heard about the 35-year-old virgin. Did you deflower him?


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Fezzle, I'm not sure I've heard about the 35-year-old virgin. Did you deflower him?

:rofl: Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## lamago

Thanks! I'm torturing my boss telling her I'm leaving in 9 weeks! ;). I've only run into an ex once and I'm glad I was with my husband at the time.


----------



## MIZZYD

I've never ran into an ex. IDK what I would do if I did, lol, maybe hide?? lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I only really have two exes that I don't like running into. (I'm friendly with other guys I dated.) I definitely prefer running into exes when my OH is with me, though. 

Fezzle, you're killing me with the suspense! :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I've never run into any exes, I can probably thank the military for that, most of my exes happened while I was in the military so they are all over the world I'm sure.


----------



## Fezzle

LOL sorry, work has been busy!

When I first moved here from London (3years ago), I didn't know anyone, so signed up for some online dating. I met this guy soon after, and our first date was good- I thought he was cute in a geeky sort of way, we had a good bit in common, the conversation flowed well... After a few more dates, we had progressed to snogging at the taxi rank but no further, so for our 4th or 5th date, I invited him to my house for a Thai takeaway so we could take things further. 

At this point, things were still promising but I was starting to have some doubts- he was a bit clingy, like he would want our dates to be like day long events and would try to book further dates before we'd even have had the next one. I should also add, I was still a bit of a commitment phone at the time! 

Also though, some of his personality was unattractive to me- it's hard to explain exactly what- he seemed to lack confidence and motivation in life in general, lacked adventure and was just generally a bit uncool, though seemed to know he was uncool and had a chip on his shoulder about it. Like he deserved a special award for not being into what everyone was into. He was totally the "Nice Guy TM" type who complains about girls "putting him in the friend zone". But, he was the most promising date I'd had in ages, and I didn't know anyone else in town, so I thought getting a bit more intimate would help me decide. 

So, on this make or break date, we were making out on my very uncomfortable sofa and I suggested going upstairs. That's when he said he had something to tell me. My first thoughts were that he had herpes or one ball, but nope, he revealed he was a virgin! I asked if he'd done other things and he said he was a virgin in every sense of the word and that I was only the third girl he's kissed. He said it wasn't a religious or moral thing- he was just waiting for the right person. And, he thought that was me so just wanted to take it slow.

At the time I was understanding, but after the date when I considered it, there was no way we could continue. I wanted to take things slow relationshipwise but get to the physical stuff sooner to figure out if I fancied him. He was going way too fast with the relationship though (he wanted me to meet his friends the next weekend). There was no way I could deflower him though because I was already having serious doubts about it going somewhere. I'd feel so guilty that I'd probably stick with him for awhile if we had done it!

I broke up with him via email before our next date. He emailed back a nice response. So all ended well. I hope he's found someone now to deflower him!

After him though, I was scared to ever try online dating again. I ended up getting more involved with my ex who was a long-distance on and off FWB for a few months until I told him that we needed space or we'd never find anyone for something real. Luckily I had a friend that made me try online dating with her a couple years ago and that's when I met OH. My ex-FWB and I are still friends and he has a girlfriend now too, so that's all worked out too.


----------



## LillyTame

Grrrr, just wrote a post and it disappeared!

Anyway, it's probably good you didn't deflower him. I dated a guy for a few weeks and he wanted me to meet his family...I broke it off and a few months later he had married this other girl!

But things moved fast with my OH! Met in March, said I love you in April, moved in together in May! I guess when you know, you just know. :thumbup: I had never moved this fast th anyone else....I lived with one other guy and it took a year for that and over a year for the I love you's which weren't frequent. Now that I think about it...it was awkward when we said it. Me and OH say it daily and several times a day!


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow Fezzle. Your dating life sounds way more exciting than mine ever was. (Well, I did end up getting stood up once for a second date because, as my date later explained, he had come down hard off a meth binge and had been asleep for two days, but that's about as exciting as it got. Needless to say, I did not go out with him again.)

My OH and I knew each other in high school. We flirted a bit, but never dated. We stayed in touch as friends for eight years while he went to college and law school in another state. In his last year of law school, I randomly invited him to drive eight hours to accompany me to a music festival. He accepted, we felt a spark, and the rest is history.


----------



## Fezzle

I know what you mean, Lilly- I was always freaking out because men were getting too serious too soon, but when OH and I started dating, we got serious almost right away! With my last ex, we'd been together for a year and I would still have to arrange when I'd see him as it wasn't a given we would for example spend the weekend together. Yet with OH and I, we spent every weekend together after a few weeks, and after 5 months I was living with him!

My early dating life was dull- I had one early HS boyfriend my freshman year, sort of dated another guy for a couple months, but then started dating my exDH when I was 16. So from age 16-24, I was with him. After I left him, I wasn't really keen on any serious relationship, so I've had loads of various 'dating' adventures! My friends must have been disappointed when I finally settled down as I always had some funny dating stories to share.


----------



## txbiscuit

Well, if you ever feel like revisiting those stories, I am here to listen! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Most of my dates were ones where we met up one time, or maybe up to three dates, and there just wasn't anything special so we never went out again. But, here are some of the more interesting ones- I will take requests:


the one who was disappointed in me for having my period so asked if we could do anal instead
the one who gave himself an insulin shot in his stomach in front of me on our first date without warning
the one who grabbed my foot suddenly at dinner saying I had nice toes
the one who had a strap on fetish
the one who wouldn't let me go to the bathroom on my own during a basketball game
the one who couldn't let go for at least 6 months after we had only had 2 dates
the one who was obsessed with Tom Cruise
the one who didn't believe in evolution
the one who snogged me even though one of my teeth had fallen out at dinner
the one who is a semi-famous comedian where we played a game at a pub
the one who was a millionaire with an OBE


----------



## txbiscuit

I request all of the above. You don't have to write them all at once. In fact, I would love to have these to look forward to.


----------



## MIZZYD

I am interested in the tooth one, lol, IDK but it sounds kind of funny.


----------



## LillyTame

OK what is OBE and who was supposed to wear the strap on?!


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, I'll give you a new dating story every now and then. 

An OBE is an award that stands for Order of the British Empire. It's like getting a knighthood, but a few steps down! The strap on one, you'll have to wait for the story.

I'll start with the tooth one as that's the one where I'M the one who's the weirdo on the date!

Background: When I was a teenager, I had braces. One of the risks from braces is 'root resorption', where the root gets shorter. This happened to two of my teeth (the two on either side of my two very front ones), where because I had such short roots, a dentist once thought they were still baby teeth. When I was about 30, I was out with a friend and bit down on what should have been a boneless piece of chicken and it knocked one of the teeth loose. The dentist at the time said they couldn't do anything about it- it was only a tiny bit loose and firmed back up a bit. Then, a few years later, I bit down the wrong way on something else hard, and it knocked it looser, and at the time of this date, it had becoming progressively looser for the past couple months, also probably not helped by all the times I was putting a mouth guard in and out of my mouth for roller derby.

The date: I met this guy online, he was Irish and a musician so seemed cool. In person he was a bit a dorky but nice. We went for a drink after work, and ended up getting quite drunk since neither of us had eaten anything. We decided to go get a curry (Indian), and while I was eating, all of a sudden I felt my tooth finally come out. I was drunk, and so embarrassed, I covered my mouth and ran to the toilet. I'm sure he thought I was vomiting. I came back up and explained what happened, and he was really nice about it. He said he played rugby when he was younger and had his front teeth knocked out so could sympathise. I just wanted to go by that point (we were almost finished eating anyway), so he walked me to the train station, and lunged in for a snog. Who wants to make out with someone when their tooth has just popped out? 

Anyway, we went on one more date after that, but it was before Christmas, I went away for a couple weeks to the US, and so it just fizzled out. 

So one of my teeth in the front is fake and held on by a bridge (when it fell out and I got the bridge was about 7 years ago). I'm going to get an implant at some point, but waiting until I'm done TTC to get any major dental work done.

But, I always wonder when people tell crazy dating stories if that guy (Ronan) ever tells the story about the girl whose tooth fell out during dinner.


----------



## LillyTame

lol I don't know, he still tried to kiss ya, he didn't sound like it was weird to him at all!:haha:

I'm racking my brain to see if I have any interesting date stories, so far I can't think of any lol


----------



## MIZZYD

That story just got me more scared to get braces, lol


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Twag!!

This thread reminds me- I need to think of another horrible dating story.


----------



## Twag

Thank you Fezzle :hugs:

How is everyone doing?

Lamago you must be so close to meeting your little one soon :cloud9:

Looking forward to another dating story Fezzle :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm at the beginning of a cycle so probably have a couple weeks wait now to ovulate- boring!

Here's the story of the guy who was obsessed with Tom Cruise-

This one was about 9 years ago. I'd just moved to a new city and did online dating there and met a guy called Clay (unusual name in the UK!). When I met him, he sort of reminded me of someone, but wasn't sure who, until his first Tom Cruise comment, when I realised that he had a very slight resemblance to Tom Cruise (if Tom Cruise was younger, taller and had blonde highlights). 

The first mention was when I was saying that I was from Wilmington, NC, where they filmed Dawson's Creek. This prompted Clay to start talking about Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise's relationship. Not that weird so far, but as the night went on, there were more and more links to Tom Cruise. For example, I mentioned I had been to Prague- which immediately started him talking about how the beginning of Mission Impossible was there. Then I was talking about that show My Name is Earl, and he started talking about how Jason Lee was in Vanilla Sky with Tom Cruise. He never said he was a big fan of Tom Cruise- it was more than he just brought him up in conversation, like how people will bring up the name of someone they've just started dating no matter how irrelevant it seems. I ended up going home with him that night as we were both very drunk (nothing happened other than some snogging), and once we got in his room, he put on Jerry Maguire.

I don't even really like Tom Cruise- I think he's a bit weird!


----------



## Twag

:rofl: :haha: what an oddball he clearly had a man crush on Tom Cruise :wacko: :haha:

I also do not really like Tom Cruise there is just something about him I cannot get on with :wacko:


----------



## Fezzle

One of my best friends LOVES him. She's a bit crazy too though!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: *Congratulations, Twag!* :happydance: Fx'd for a girl!

I think brothers and sisters have wonderful bonds, but I know it's my personal goal that if we stop at two I want one of each :haha:

Yes! I forgot about the date stories! Give us more! Give us more! :haha:

The only thing I think I like Tom Cruise in was Tropic Thunder lol and I didn't even know that was him till the credits or someone mentioned it, I forget.

We now have a place for number 2s on the first page! :happydance: Once me and Fez get knocked up the babies will out number us! :saywhat:


----------



## Twag

Thank you Lilly - still seems very surreal at the moment and I am on knicker watch :wacko:

You and Fez are next on that bump list :hugs: :dust:

Elliot will be an amazing big brother and he LOVES girls :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I look at that pic of Elliot then try to picture those chubby cheeks with pig tails! :haha:


----------



## Twag

Apparently according to my Mum Elliot looks identical to me when I was a baby (no pictures tho)


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, adorable runs in the family! Why no pics?


----------



## Twag

My Mum had me when she was 17 and was kicked out of home (long story) anyway she was poor and so didn't have a camera there are I think 2 pictures of me as a baby one in a brown pram and you can't actually see me and one standing near my potty and I DO look like Elliot in girls clothes :haha:

I used to be called beef burger cheeks! :haha: :blush:


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, that's so sad. I only have a hand full of pictures myself, we moved around a lot and so much was lost.


----------



## Fezzle

My OH doesn't have any young baby photos of himself since he was adopted when he was 9 months old.


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Twag!!

And funny story Fezzle, I dislike Tom Cruise as well, IDK, there is something about him.


----------



## lamago

Congrats Twag! Im 38 +1 and om countdown. Yikes! 
Iused to like tom cruise before the Oprah dance.


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats lamago!! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats!!! (Though all I've seen is tx's posts!)


----------



## LillyTame

What?! He's here?! :happydance: I'm going to need a name to do a proper Congrats! :haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

Ohhhh Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pic!! (Unless you posted some on your page, going there next, bye)!!


----------



## Twag

Oh exciting Congratulations Lamago :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

Congrats Lamago!!!!!!


----------



## lamago

Thanks ladies. Here's his pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ameli

Aww, he's precious! :cloud9: So happy for you Lamago!!

Also, I just noticed that Twag is expecting?! Congrats to you too!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:Congratulations, Lamago!:happydance:


Awww, look at that wittle nose :cloud9:


----------



## MIZZYD

Awwww congrats!! He is precious!! And I love his name!


----------



## Twag

Oh Lamago he is gorgeous congratulations momma :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats lamago!! Beautiful boy!!!


----------



## lamago

Stopping by to check in. Matthew will be two weeks Friday. I'm having lots of trouble breastfeeding so the pumping and catching up on sleep is taking a lot of time. Just hoping I'll get the hang of it soon.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: you will get there Lamago and if you don't then that is okay too :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, lamago! It's a difficult time so just be easy on yourself!


----------



## Ameli

Sorry you're struggling, Lamago. You're doing a great job. :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

How is everyone? Lamago, I hope things are getting a little better for you.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm waiting to OV :coffee: Pretty sure tomorrow, but I'm feeling a little pinchy on my right side today :shrug: This is the 1st cycle where we are hoping OH's swimmers are improved because of the clomid, FXd!


----------



## Ameli

Fingers and toes are crossed for you, Lilly. Your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## Ameli

Also, I'm posting this (ttc info in spoilers) with encouragement from Lilly:

Spoiler
Just found out I'm pregnant. AF isn't due until Wednesday, so really early. We're really excited and this will be it for us. I should be due around mid December. Surreal to think I should have another baby before the year is through.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs::happydance:*Congratulations Ameli* :happydance::hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

OMG! Congratulations Ameli! Now we have two mamas on #2 in here. I'm jealous! Please tell me all of the negatives about your pregnancy - OH and I really need to wait until July to start TTC #2, but I'm getting broody...


----------



## LillyTame

July is right around the corner, TX!


----------



## Ameli

July is really soon, tx! Sorry, I know broodiness is contagious.


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Ameli :happydance:

TX - July is just around the corner :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats!!!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## lamago

Congrats Ameli. Were u trying? I think a surprise bfp on a break or wtt would be amazing! I guess just after all the waiting and trying with Matt and all. Ohh, I don't mean for me right now if course . Yikes we haven't done the deed on months!


----------



## lamago

AFM breastfeeding is smoothing out. I've come to terms with my low milk supply and am supplementing with formula. will continue until I go back to work and will likely quit breastfeeding. I'm just trying to give him the little in making now.


----------



## txbiscuit

Every little bit helps lamago. You've done a great job to keep it up for so long.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Ameli!

lamago- glad breastfeeding is starting to get better!


----------



## LillyTame

I got my 1st ever REAL BFP! :happydance:

Twag and Ameli, what are your due dates so I can add them to the 1st page?


----------



## Ameli

Ahhhhhhj, Lilly I'm still soooo excited for you. But I'm also excited because you can join our December due date group. My due date is Dec 16! :) Bump buddies!


----------



## Twag

Yay again I am so happy for you Lily :) :cloud9:

My due date is 5 November but my scan is 28 April so I can confirm then 

Gutted I am not a Dec snowflake too but BUMP BUDDIES


----------



## Ameli

We're all 3 bump buddies! :cloud9:


----------



## txbiscuit

:happydance:

I am so so so happy and excited for you!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Lilly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!! Big huge congrats!!!


----------



## Fezzle

OMG- so much happens every time I am not on the forum for a few days!!! Maybe I'll come back from my honeymoon and everyone will be pregnant!

Big congrats! I'll go to your journal next!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! I'm still riding cloud 9, taking it one day at a time! :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

You're going to be on cloud 9 for a good while, lol. My girl is almost a year old and I am still on it, haha


----------



## lamago

Omg, congrats lil! That's awesome news! I'm so happy for you !


----------



## lamago

Can't believe we have three bumps again!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

OMG LILLY!!! :wohoo:

I seriously have the chills right now! I'm so happy for you!! Headed to stalk you properly!


----------



## LillyTame

We just found out Friday so you haven't missed too much! :happydance::thumbup:

It feels like longer than that! It hasn't even been a whole week! :dohh:


----------



## Twag

Lily can you update my due date to Halloween :devil: :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Will do! How fun!


----------



## Ameli

How is everyone doing?


----------



## LillyTame

:wave::flower: I'm good....well getting better (knock on wood). 8 weeks today. First appt in 2 days! Hoping for a scan [-o&lt;


----------



## Ameli

I hope you get a scan too...I bet they'll do one! 8 weeks - getting there! Hopefully you start feeling better soon. The placenta is supposed to start taking over soon and it's supposed to help ease some of the crappy early pregnancy symptoms. :hugs:
I really miss this thread/group!


----------



## LillyTame

I know, it's pretty quiet around here.


----------



## Twag

Hi :wave: Had my 16 week midwife appointment today went well bump (or lack of) is measuring right on track and heard HB nice and clear was 140 
I am being referred to a specialist as I am suffering from carpol tunnel in both hands which is damn right annoying and my hands go numb in the night


----------



## Twag

Hope you get a scan Lilly


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope they are able to do something for your carpal tunnel Twag. My dad has it, and they had him sleep in a weird contraption for a while which gave him a lot of symptom relief. 

I miss you all too. Life has been nuts.


----------



## Twag

They should be able yo give me hand splints to use at night which should help and apparently once baby arrives it will just stop which is good! 
I never had this when I was pregnancy with Elliot :wacko:

I miss you all :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

Sucks you have carpal tunnel, Twag! My coworker had it when she was pregnant last year and it did go away when she delivered. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

It is really uncomfortable so hope it does


----------



## MIZZYD

All is well here too!!

Lilly: I really hope you get a scan!!

Twag: Sorry about the carpal tunnel, hope they do something to make you feel better


----------



## LillyTame

Ahem! :coffee:


----------



## Twag

How is everyone?

I am doing okay the sickness seems to be easing although I am still not sure I can come off my meds just yet :thumbup: also I am due to pick up some sexy wrist splints for my carpal tunnel on Friday :wohoo:


----------



## LillyTame

Where is that Mizzy!

Twag, I hope the splints help. Are you having issues with both wrists?


----------



## Twag

I know I reckon she has a little something to tell us :winkwink:

Yeah both hands go numb at night and wake me it is horrible as pins & needles and goes down my arms too and then during the day they feel a little numb along my little fingers and side of hand and also my thumbs :( SUCKS never had this before!!

Apparently tho it goes away once you give birth so hoping if my MS hasn't buggered off by 20 weeks come birth time I will feel like a new woman :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Twag said:


> I know I reckon she has a little something to tell us :winkwink:

Exactly! :winkwink:

Wow, that sounds awful, I sure hope the splints help and it does go away after birth.


----------



## Twag

My midwife has said apparently they are uncomfortable but should help and that it will go away after birth so FX

:coffee: (decaf of course :haha:)


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi :thumbup:

View attachment 871023


:blush:


----------



## LillyTame

Finally! :haha:

:happydance::bfp:Congratulations MizzyD on #2!:bfp::happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

^^^^^^^^^^^ 

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## lamago

Congrats Mizzy!!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats again, Mizzy!


----------



## txbiscuit

What?! Congrats!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx girls! 

BTW I just thought about it, I am now officially 30 years old. I remember when this group first started that it was looking for members of 30 or older!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Mizzy :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Wow Mizzy!!!! You go Momma!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx Ladies!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?

I just wanted to do updates. Team Blue for me and Team Pink for Twag! :happydance:

We're still waiting on a due date for MIZZY, unless I've missed it.

Still cheering on fezzle, she is going to get that sticky bean this year! :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats to you both! I'm excited to find out about Ameli and MIZZY next!

I started reading a book about sibling rivalry that may have put me off TTC #2 for a while... Kids can be awful to their siblings.


----------



## Twag

Awww TX but they can also be best of friends


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, it really is a mixed bag and some times being further apart can make it worse. I would think the longer you wait the more the older one gets that sense of "life was like this or that before you" but if you have them close then they don't know a difference. Me and OH are both years apart from our siblings and have that same experience of resentment from the older sibling....him being the younger though and me being the older :blush: I was NOT happy when baby came along.


----------



## Twag

Sam here Lily I am 4 years old than my sister, then 6 years older than the next sister and 8 years older than my brother and although we all get a long now I was not close to them growing up and resented my sister as I was an only child for 4 years!
But my sister and brother (the youngest two) are very close and always have been since little!

Congrats on team :blue: Lilly - boys are amazing truely they are :cloud9:


----------



## MIZZYD

Awwww Lilly!!!!!! Congrats on your boy!! And Twag!! yey on your girl!! How exciting!!

I can't wait for my appt so I can have an official due date, if I go by the date I think, the due date is Jan 29 (3 days after my birthday), so we will see. 

As far as close children, I am 1 (boy), 2 (girl), 3 (girl), 5 (boy) and 14 (boy) years apart from my younger siblings and I am actually closer to the 5 and 14 years apart ones. The rest of us are not close at all, we get along and all, but it's not all that great. I have heard mixed stories though, I guess it all depends on personalities, IDK, lol


----------



## lamago

Ahhh, a boy Lilly. Thanks for the update! Matthew is now 3 months old and i"m back at work. I cant belive how time flies!


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! I can't believe you are back to work already! That's going to be me, I don't have much time saved. Who watches baby? How is he adjusting?


----------



## lamago

Lol, i've been here for four weeks now! =) It was tough the first week but i'm adjusting now. Even got caught up to visit bnb. I'm lucky I have my mom to take care of him but right now he is with Hubby as he off work for the next month.

Were you hoping for a boy?


----------



## LillyTame

OH is either gonna drop down to part-time or work night shift, we really don't want to have to put baby in daycare...I just don't trust people :nope:

Yep, I was hoping for a boy. Always wanted a little boy first and a girl 2nd but now I don't know if I'm tough enough for another! :haha:


----------



## lamago

Lol, can't think about # 2 until you get through LABOR! = ) that was my biggest concern as I approached my due date! Are you thinking epidural?


----------



## lamago

P.S. I'm sure you'll be tough enough! It's not that bad in the end and you forget all about it.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm actually thinking about trying natural with a water birth, but we'll see. I'm completely open to an epidural! :haha:


----------



## Twag

Lamago hope work is working out for you and Matthew and glad you have your Mum to look after him it sure does make it easier I think! I will also be back at work 13 weeks after baby is born - upsets me already and she isn't even here yet but I remember like yesterday how hard it was after Elliot

Lil you will be amazed how tough you will be as a woman & a mother it is like this whole new person emerges - I am generally a wimp but labour doesn't scare me anymore and tbh I barely remember it at all just the moment my baby boy was put on my chest and was looking at me for the 1st time :cloud9: (still makes me tear up)

I am looking forward to this second time around it makes all the suffering whilst pregnant worth it - HOWEVER, I am not having anymore :haha: 2 MAX!

I also wanted a boy and then girl and I am :happydance: :yipee:

Gas & Air amazing stuff :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## lamago

I had a friend that did water birth at home and she said she'd totally do it again. So once you get closer you can weight out all your options!

Yay for baby fuzzy wuzzy!


----------



## Fezzle

LillyTame said:


> Still cheering on fezzle, she is going to get that sticky bean this year! :hugs:

Let's hope this is the one!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats, Fezzle!! Come on baby, stick!!


----------



## Twag

Congrats Fezzle


----------



## txbiscuit

What!? Yay!!! Congrats! I hope it's twins!


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Fezzle!! Twins!!


----------



## Fezzle

I wish! :oneofeach:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:*Wishing fezzle a sticky sticky STICKY bean!* :hugs::happydance:


Yes! We haven't had twins in this group! That would so awesome! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: :twins: would be so awesome :thumbup:

HUGE CONGRATS FEZZLE and LOTS of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## txbiscuit

We are quite a symmetrical group, with 5 boys and 5 girls. (Congrats Ameli!)


----------



## Twag

Yay Ameli :blue:


----------



## Ameli

Thank you! I am so excited and surprised. I really thought for sure it was a girl.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Go Fezzle!!!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome to Team :blue:, Ameli! :thumbup:

Mizzy, what is your due date?


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Ameli!! How exciting!!

My due date is January 31!


----------



## LillyTame

OK, we'll have to see who has the 1st 2016 baby...if Wyatt is late he'll be the 1st.....man! I hope he isn't late :haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

Ohh did I miss it?? Your baby's name is Wyatt??


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: Yes, we decided on Wyatt way before we were even pregnant! But I didn't reveal till we found out the sex. Fuzzy Wuzzy and Baby Bear are cute, but we thought we'd better give him a real name too :haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

Awww love that name!! So exciting!


----------



## lamago

Congrats Fezzle! So excited for you!


----------



## txbiscuit

I figured I'd try to wake this thread from the dead, since we're going to have a new crop of babies in here soon! I'd say this has been a pretty lucky group. How's everyone doing?


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, it has been pretty quiet over here, no updates since August! Everyone check the 1st post and let me know if there is anything you want me to update!

I'm good, have the nausea under control for the most part and I might be getting a little bit more energy :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

You can add me as TTC #2 if you want.


----------



## Ameli

Glad you're starting to feel better now, Lilly! Can you change Abby's birth date to 1/04/14? Just noticed it says she was born on the 14th. :)
I'm good too, nothing new really going on at the moment. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

No, no. We all took a vote and decided we liked that date better. :rofl: Just joking, it's changed, sorry about that. :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

Well, in that case...:haha: 
Thanks! ;)


----------



## txbiscuit

It's so funny... For a while, I was the only one pregnant in here, and then I was the first with a baby. Now I'm the only one TTC! We've come full circle!


----------



## MIZZYD

All my info is correct!! Thx!!

All is well here too! Planning my babyshower which I plan on having Nov 7. Thinking rubber ducky theme.


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies
All my info looks correct Lily thanks :thumbup:

All okay here just growing bigger and counting down the weeks I still have loads to sort out :wacko: BUT I only have 4 weeks left in the office eeeekkk exciting and scary 

Mizzy rubber ducky theme sounds good :thumbup: - we don't have baby showers here in the UK :( would be cool if we did :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

For the front page- my EDD is 20 March 2016, though that was based on the scan I had around 7 weeks; I'm not sure if it'll change with the scan today. Scan today!!!


----------



## Twag

They may do Fezzle as 12 weeks is your dating scan and your NT scan if you opt to have it :thumbup:

:happydance: scan day cannot wait to see pics of baby Fez :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

I hope they get a fairly accurate due date as they've told me they aren't going to let me go past it since I'll be 40. I am going to have the NT scan- that's making me more worried now than just the scan since I've been finding the heartbeat.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: try not to worry too much about the NT test they base the overall number on the measurement and your blood test but also age (which I think is stupid tbh) my number changed so much from Elliot to Issy and I was only a year older :wacko:

:hugs: hard not to worry tho I know


----------



## Fezzle

DH and I talked about it last night and if the risk seems too high for comfort, we're going to pay for the Harmony test. We're not going to do the CVS or amnio. I hope we don't have to worry about it at all though!


----------



## Twag

Yes I would have done the same no risk in the Harmony test but the other just seems too risky for my liking :hugs:

FX for you tho that you will not need to worry about any of that hun :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

FX Fezzle!


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> For the front page- my EDD is 20 March 2016, though that was based on the scan I had around 7 weeks; I'm not sure if it'll change with the scan today. Scan today!!!

I'll wait till after your scan then to update. :thumbup: Yay for your scan! I hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

LillyTame said:


> Fezzle said:
> 
> 
> For the front page- my EDD is 20 March 2016, though that was based on the scan I had around 7 weeks; I'm not sure if it'll change with the scan today. Scan today!!!
> 
> I'll wait till after your scan then to update. :thumbup: Yay for your scan! I hope all goes well :hugs:Click to expand...

It was yesterday! EDD is now 13 March 2016. :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: Woohoo for an official date!


----------



## txbiscuit

That seems so SOON Fezzle! :happydance:

If I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again, I will be considered "advanced maternal age," so my insurance will cover the Harmony genetic testing. They will only cover that OR the quad/nuchal screening, though, so I'm not sure what I'll do. My sister got a crazy high risk for Down's when she was pregnant with my niece (she was 35), but my niece was perfect. I think age is weighted crazy super heavily in that screening. So maybe we'd go for the Harmony instead. I'm not opposed to amnio in theory (if they suspected something was REALLY wrong), but there's only one doctor I would let do it (her m/c rate is something like 1/650 instead of 1/200, and she advised us - correctly - not to do amnio when I was pregnant with Ellie).


----------



## Fezzle

This is a story about the one who couldn't let go...

This story takes place in early 2005 when I lived in Canterbury. I was doing online dating (match.com, I think) and exchanged a few emails with a guy we'll call C. We couldn't get together because of the holidays, but had made plans for a date early in the New Year. 

(Side story- for New Years Eve that year, I went to Scotland with one of my friends and was reacquainted with one of her friends I had hooked up with a few months before when we had both been visiting her in London. I was much more interested in starting something with him at the time, even though it was long distance, and it was the start of a 7 year long on and off again relationship. But, no doubt that made me less keen on C even before our first date.)

I knew a few things about C that could have been red flags: 1) he had just gotten out of a serious relationship- they'd been together since he was 19, they had a child together- and they still lived together. She cheated on him. 2) he was currently out of work, but was planning on becoming a teacher so waiting for teacher training to start, 3) at one point, he said he was 'into wolves'. But, he seemed like a sweet guy and we had a few other things in common, so I figured a first date wouldn't hurt. 

For the first date, we went to a moroccan restaurant near where I lived (he lived in another nearby town). The date was fine- it was hard to say if there was any chemistry, or a flow of conversation, because he was SO nervous. I felt bad for him though as I think it was his first first date ever. Having been in a long term relationship until the age of 24 and then having to start dating, I felt some empathy. The only weird thing was a guy that worked at the restaurant tried to get me to get up and belly dance with him (as the female dancers were doing with male customers), and he acted jealous.

After the date, it was clingy-city. Granted, he didn't have a job, so might have been bored, but was constantly emailing throughout the day whether I'd replied to the last email (or last 5 emails) or not. We had another date planned, so I figured I'd see how that went and then decide.

The next date was dinner, and I felt like the conversation was all wrong. It was around the time of the inauguration (Bush's 2nd) and he had no idea what I was talking about. I found out he'd never been outside of England as he was looking forward to leaving it for the first time for his brother's upcoming wedding to Scotland. He kept talking about weddings, like wanting to know what sort of wedding I would want to have. He didn't seem to have any friends, or any sort of life really, and it was really different from the place I was at having a fun adventure living in the UK (at this point, I'd lived her for about a year). After dinner, he wanted to go for a drink, and I tried to let him down gently saying that I wished him luck, but I thought we were in different places and didn't see it working out between us. He insisted on walking me home though and still went for a snog at the door, though I managed to dodge it and close the door on him!

That weekend, I had plans to go away for the weekend to Brighton with one of my friends. This was before smartphones, so I didn't check my emails until I got back. Once I was home though, I had several emails waiting for me, all very long and all along the lines of C trying to analyse what went wrong. I emailed him back and said that I didn't think us even being friends was a good idea and didn't want to stay in touch.

I received a few more emails from him, including an e-card that said 'I'm sorry'. I just didn't respond to any of them and started sending emails from him to my junk folder. A few weekends later, he left a voicemail for me that he happened to be in my city and did I want to meet up for a coffee. I ignored that too.

On Valentine's Day (so now about a month after we went out on our 2 dates), he had put a card through my letter box. It was handmade (though at least knowing he had a young daughter, it wasn't too weird) and signed "From a fool who blew his chances". The weekend after Valentine's Day, I went on a trip to Prague. When I got back, I had missed a flower delivery. I got them and they were birthday flowers for me from him (I gave them to one of my friends and didn't thank him). 

Occasionally I would have to check my junk folder and would see emails from him. By this point they weren't to me specifically, but I seemed to be part of a group email list that from the addressed seemed to include his family plus me. Some were just forwarded jokes, but then some were things like photos from his brother's wedding. 

The last time I heard from him (that I know of), I saw an email from him in my junk mail folder that was just to me and inviting me to a play in Canterbury. That was in Aug that year I think.

The good news is that Facebook at some point suggested him to me as someone I might want to be friends with (maybe from my email address book). I definitely did not want to be friends with him, but I did have a peek at his profile and he was in a relationship. Though she's named Jennie (as am I, spelled the same way), but I suppose it's a popular name...


----------



## txbiscuit

Whoa! That's a really good one! 

I love your stories. Ever thought about doing a side job as a writer?


----------



## Fezzle

I am working on a book with a friend, but it's about child development research, so not as exciting as dating stories!


----------



## Ameli

Yikes! Glad you cut that off early with him. Poor guy, but glad he's in a relationship now. Makes for a great story though! :)


----------



## Twag

Ha ha omg Fezzle but I do kind of feel sorry for him bless him


----------



## txbiscuit

I do feel a little sorry for him too. You must have made quite an impression!


----------



## MIZZYD

What a story!


----------



## txbiscuit

Inspired by Fezzle's journal: Names I really like but can't use because of Reasons. (I won't tell you the reasons so that I don't accidentally taint the names for you.)

*Girls:*
Caroline
Felicity
Juliet 
Emma
Robin
Anna
Bella

*Boys:*
Owen
Jacob
Matthew
Ben*
Christopher**

*I still love this one, but my sister had to go and date a Ben right before she met her now-husband... My BIL would not be amused.
**My problem with this name is how people in East Texas pronounce the nickname. "Kuhreeeissss!" It should not have three syllables!


----------



## Twag

:haha: ok so here is my list

Girls:
Charlotte
Samantha
Vanessa
Leanne


Boys:
Lee
Adam
Ben 

All I can think of at the moment but I am sure there are more :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Are we doing names we wish we could use but can't?!

Boys
Beau (cute boy in HS, but OH doesn't like the name)
Christopher (ex)
Timothy (ex)

Girls
Michelle (OH's ex)
Athena (UGLY girl in HS)

Those are the 1st that come to mind :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

These are ones that I'd probably consider, but are off the list for various reasons:

Girls:
Julia
Olivia
Margaret
Emma
Harriet

Boys:
Robert
Matthew
David
Andrew
Vincent
Harrison*
Brian

*DH's best friend just got a puppy and named it Harrison after George Harrison (his favourite Beatle)


----------



## txbiscuit

Do NOT read if you like the name Harrison: 


Spoiler
I went on a few dates with a guy named Harrison... He ended up being totally crazypants and I'm pretty sure he ended up stealing cash from a bank vault and skipping town. He was a total alcoholic and possibly into hard drugs. I know how to pick 'em!

I really love the name Harriet, but OH won't get on board with it. If we didn't have multiple friends named Margaret/Margarita/Maggie, Margaret would definitely be on our short list.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! And Sophia, Sadie and Isabella...love those but those are our cats names :blush::haha: I really love Isabella aka Issie :cloud9:


----------



## MIZZYD

Hmmm names:

Girls:

Naomi
Itzel
Diane (my name :haha:)

Boys:

Daniel


----------



## Twag

LillyTame said:


> Oh! And Sophia, Sadie and Isabella...love those but those are our cats names :blush::haha: I really love Isabella aka Issie :cloud9:

Us too that is why we are calling our little madam it :cloud9:

Also added to our list are:

Girl:
Lela 
Chloe 
Lily
Holly

Boy:
Sebastian
Oscar


----------



## lamago

Ahh, Isabella is almost here!


----------



## lamago

Fezzle, i vote Matthew!


----------



## Fezzle

Lol I have two dating stories about Matthews!


----------



## Twag

Lamago - she is all getting a bit scary now and also I am counting down :haha: cannot wait to meet her and not have to worry anymore (I am a worry wort preggo lady :wacko:)

How is Matthew doing?

Fezzle - we need to hear these dating stories :winkwink:


----------



## Fezzle

The first Matthew was the 'bad boy' I started hooking up with after I left my 1st husband. The second Matthew involved things too kinky to put online! :lol: :blush:


----------



## Twag

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## txbiscuit

:rofl:


----------



## Twag

Snack we need an update after that bombshell you dropped on Lil's page


----------



## Twag

Eeeeeek this Saturday I am in the final 5 week stretch this seems like a milestone :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Since Snack has already broken the news in my journal but is such a busy lady, I'll update here!

Snack is preggo with #2!:happydance:

:haha: @ fez


----------



## Twag

Congrats Snack :happydance:


----------



## txbiscuit

We are becoming a girl-heavy group! Congrats to Fezzle on team :pink:!

I realized I have a few crazy neighbor stories that are almost as good as Fezzle's dating stories. I'll post them in here if you're interested.


----------



## Fezzle

Yes, please!


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team pink Fezzle 

Yes please tx &#128077;


----------



## Ameli

Congrats on your girl, Fezzle! Yes, tx tell us!


----------



## txbiscuit

Neighbor story 1: The Poopening 

When I lived in my condo, I had my share of interesting (but mostly nice) neighbors. There were the feral Guinea hens that roamed the neighborhood. There was the guy who drove his Weimaraners (who wore scarves and doggles) around in the sidecar of his moped. There was the Russian guy with the pregnant mistress and the bipolar wife. (We figured out there was a scandalous pregnancy before the wife did, and then heard the wife find out about it a few weeks later in the middle of the night.) And then there was Mouse's boyfriend. 

Mouse was a fairly nice college student who had a big dog that she couldn't control. A few months into Mouse's lease, her boyfriend moved in with her. Mouse's boyfriend (we'll call him Adam) thought he was some kind of dog whisperer, and insisted on walking Mouse's dog off-leash. Within a few weeks, Mouse's dog had attacked several other dogs in the complex (including Bailey). One afternoon, Mouse's dog attacked me while I was getting out of my car. Bailey responded by leaping over me and going straight for Mouse's dog's throat. Adam and Mouse were barely able to get the dog off of us. I asked Mouse's boyfriend why the dog wasn't on a leash; he responded by calling me a "f--king fa-g-t." For the next few weeks, Adam made a point of creepily watching me any time I walked to my car.

A couple of weeks later, I heard what sounded like a series of loud knocks on the door. Thinking it was an overly-assertive UPS guy, I opened the door.

Smashed eggs and a massive amount of poo slid down the door and into the entryway. I saw Adam walking across the parking lot away from our door and back to Mouse's condo.

I called the police and the property management company.

The property manager was on the phone with another owner when I called. When she called back, she told me that she'd been on the phone with another owner whose dog had been attacked that morning. As a result of the morning's dog attack (as well as several other reports from other residents), Mouse's boyfriend and the dog (neither of whom were on the lease) had been evicted a few hours prior.

Apparently, Adam assumed that since we were the ones who'd complained to *him* about the off-leash dog, we were the ones who got him evicted. In his mind, the only appropriate response was to fling poop at our door. 

Of course, when the police officer questioned him about the dog feces and eggs on our door, Adam denied any involvement and said he'd seen "suspicious looking kids wandering around the complex." The police officer filed a report, but it ended up being my word against Mouse and her boyfriend's. Adam was still allowed to stay at Mouse's condo (just no more than two nights in a row) and he was... not friendly. We ended up moving a few weeks later. In OH's words, "You can't trust someone who is willing to play with poop. Not playing with poop is a pretty standard part of human behavior." 

This would be just a weird story, except for what happened this year. OH called me one night and asked if I remembered Adam and Mouse. "Yes," I said. "Of course." OH sent me a link to a news article. Earlier that week, Adam had shot his new girlfriend to death in a fit of rage. In a weirdly ironic twist, he tried to blame his neighbors.


----------



## Fezzle

OMG- horrible ending! But so gross before that!


----------



## Twag

Omg what a crazy person!! The poop thing is mental but then o-m-g about the killing!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Fezzle!!!!!!!!! Congrats!! Team Pink yey!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Wow what a crazy story! I'll have to remember normal people don't play with poop, except for babies and dementia patients lol


----------



## Ameli

That story is crazy! I'm so glad it didn't escalate any further with you guys. Scary (and disgusting)! You just never know the level of crazy of the people you're dealing with.
More stories!


----------



## lamago

Fezzle said:


> The first Matthew was the 'bad boy' I started hooking up with after I left my 1st husband. The second Matthew involved things too kinky to put online! :lol: :blush:

Hahaha, this speaks well for Mat's future! :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Wow Twag, I finally logged onto meet ur little baby and she's still holding out! Any day I hope!


----------



## lamago

Fezzle congrats on Team Pink! Yay, dress up time!


----------



## lamago

Congrats Snack on bump #2! Team m n m is NTNP, maybe we will get a surprise.


----------



## Twag

Baby Izzy finally born on 11-11-2015 weighing 8lb 6oz 
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20151113-WA0008.jpg


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww what a doll!

:cloud9::happydance:*Welcome to the world, Izzy!*:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, Izzy!


----------



## Ameli

She's so beautiful. I love her cheeks. Congrats, Twag! I hope you're recovering well. <3


----------



## lamago

Welcome Izzy!


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Twag and welcome Izzy!!


----------



## LillyTame

Benjamin James is here! Congrats Ameli!

(I can't do all my usual fancy stuff...can't post from work and our home comp died!)

Oh boy! Looks like I'm next!


----------



## Twag

Congrats Ameli welcome Ben x


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Ameli!! Welcome Ben!!


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, Ben!


----------



## Ameli

Thank you! He is a sweet baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3238.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MIZZYD

OMG he is adorable!! Love the outfit!


----------



## Fezzle

That outfit is great! Lovely picture!


----------



## lamago

Omg, welcome Ben! Sooo want another LO!


----------



## lamago

Congrats to Lilytame!


----------



## Twag

HUGE Congratulations to Lily and her DH on the birth of the gorgeous little Wyatt :) xx


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, Wyatt!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats Lilly and baby Wyatt!!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies. I adore my lil guy!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:*Welcome, Evanie! Congratulations, MizzyD!*:happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, Evanie!


----------



## Twag

Congrats Mizzy


----------



## Ameli

Congrats Mizzy and welcome Evanie!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats MIZZY!


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx Ladies!!


----------



## lamago

Congratulations Mizzy!


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi ladies, hope all are well!! It's been a while.

I've been good, waiting anxiously for Fezzle's baby to get here! 

Anyway, I was thinking we should create a FB secret group for us BnB ladies. I think it would be easier to keep in touch, post pic, etc. I am sure most of us have the FB app in our phones and it is easier than logging on to BnB a lot. What you think?


----------



## Fezzle

I'm anxiously waiting too! :haha: Actually the waiting hasn't been that bad. Everything at home with the kitchen renovations has been so hectic, it's been very distracting! I am enjoying being on maternity leave though!

I'd join a FB group with all of you!


----------



## Twag

I am also anxiously awaiting the birth of baby Fezzle &#128077;

I would also join a FB group with you all I find it hard to get onto bnb these days!


----------



## LillyTame

I wouldn't mind joining a group. I know Snack doesn't have FB. Anyone want to make it, if not I can. I'm a part of 3 groups with BnB people in them, it's nice having people you "know" to ask questions or just keep up and share daily stuff. I definitely don't share as many pics on here and I love seeing everyone's little people.


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea I am in a secret group too, but not BnB related. I also don't share many pix on here because they always say they are too large for here. I also don't share much on my personal page but I would in our secret group. I like talking to you ladies and miss getting on here as much as I used to. I check FB once a day usually. I was going to deactivate it but then thought about asking to make a secret group with you all.


----------



## Fezzle

I have gradually become friends with more and more BnB people on FB, though I didn't join my March group's FB page- especially at the beginning of the pregnancy, there were times when I needed to separate my FB life from my TTC life. I am more likely to share photos on FB too though than on here once this baby is here.


----------



## Ameli

I would totally join a secret facebook page with you guys
I have been finding it hard to come on here lately too, but want to keep up with you!


----------



## LillyTame

I created the group, it's secret so you have to be invited and only we can see the posts.


----------



## MIZZYD

Lilly!! You are awesome!!!! I was barely in the process of looking at how to do it, lol I am too slow.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the idea, Mizzy, and for making the group, Lilly!


----------



## Twag

Yay


----------



## LillyTame

MIZZYD said:


> Lilly!! You are awesome!!!! I was barely in the process of looking at how to do it, lol I am too slow.

Hope I didn't jump the gun, I didn't see anyone confirm that they would make it.:flower:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:*Congratulations to fezzle! Little Freya is here!* :happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

Baby Freya is here!!


----------



## Twag

Huge congrats again Fezzle she is gorgeous


----------

